# taskmgr.exe uses 100% CPU



## chris_m (Nov 20, 2009)

When i start up the task manager it sucks up all my cpu usage and my computer becomes so slow. It started about a week ago but i cant figure out what caused it. I have run antivirus and spyware scans but cant find anything. Please help


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Please click *here* to download and install the *HijackThis installer*. ​
Run it and select *Do a system scan and save a logfile*.

The log will be saved in Notepad. Copy and paste the log in your next post.

*Do not fix anything*​


----------



## chris_m (Nov 20, 2009)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 2:24:50 PM, on 11/20/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ACS.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVMVFM\LVPrcSrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\svcadmin.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\avp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Power Management\CeEPwrSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DVDRAMSV.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\EPSON\EPW!3 SSRP\E_S40RP7.EXE
C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InterVideo\RegMgr\iviRegMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVCOMSER\LVComSer.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McSACore.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVCOMSER\LVComSer.exe
C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero8\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\IoctlSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Protexis\License Service\PsiService_2.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\SeaPort\SeaPort.exe
C:\Program Files\Alcohol Soft\Alcohol 120\StarWind\StarWindServiceAE.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\E-KEY\CeEKey.exe
C:\Program Files\EzButton\EzButton.EXE
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TouchPad\TPTray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Touch and Launch\PadExe.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Power Management\CePMTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 9.0\Acrobat\Acrotray.exe
C:\Program Files\UsbBoost\TurboHddUsb.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\avp.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSCDSPD\toscdspd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\RocketDock\RocketDock.exe
C:\Program Files\PeerBlock\peerblock.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RAMASST.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Widgets\YahooWidgets.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logishrd\KHAL2\KHALMNPR.EXE
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Widgets\YahooWidgets.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Cisco Systems\Clean Access Agent\CCAAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\klwtblfs.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://google.atcomet.com/b/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = 63.251.15.23:80
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = local
O2 - BHO: ContributeBHO Class - {074C1DC5-9320-4A9A-947D-C042949C6216} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\/Adobe Contribute CS4/contributeieplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: BitComet ClickCapture - {39F7E362-828A-4B5A-BCAF-5B79BFDFEA60} - C:\Program Files\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.3.7.16.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: IEVkbdBHO - {59273AB4-E7D3-40F9-A1A8-6FA9CCA1862C} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\ievkbd.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswshx.dll
O2 - BHO: Search Helper - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SEPsearchhelperie.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Conversion Toolbar Helper - {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.1.1309.3572\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: McAfee SiteAdvisor BHO - {B164E929-A1B6-4A06-B104-2CD0E90A88FF} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\siteadvisor\mcieplg.dll
O2 - BHO: WOT Helper - {C920E44A-7F78-4E64-BDD7-A57026E7FEB7} - C:\Program Files\WOT\WOT.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {E15A8DC0-8516-42A1-81EA-DC94EC1ACF10} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O2 - BHO: link filter bho - {E33CF602-D945-461A-83F0-819F76A199F8} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\klwtbbho.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O2 - BHO: SmartSelect - {F4971EE7-DAA0-4053-9964-665D8EE6A077} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O3 - Toolbar: WOT - {71576546-354D-41c9-AAE8-31F2EC22BF0D} - C:\Program Files\WOT\WOT.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Windows Live Toolbar - {21FA44EF-376D-4D53-9B0F-8A89D3229068} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Adobe PDF - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Contribute Toolbar - {517BDDE4-E3A7-4570-B21E-2B52B6139FC7} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\/Adobe Contribute CS4/contributeieplugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee SiteAdvisor Toolbar - {0EBBBE48-BAD4-4B4C-8E5A-516ABECAE064} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\siteadvisor\mcieplg.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CeEKEY] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\E-KEY\CeEKey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EzButton] C:\Program Files\EzButton\EzButton.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apoint] C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apoint.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPNF] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TouchPad\TPTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PadTouch] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Touch and Launch\PadExe.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CeEPOWER] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Power Management\CePMTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdobeCS4ServiceManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\CS4ServiceManager\CS4ServiceManager.exe" -launchedbylogin
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Acrobat Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 9.0\Acrobat\Acrobat_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acrobat Assistant 8.0] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 9.0\Acrobat\Acrotray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe_ID0ENQBO] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Adobe\Adobe Version Cue CS4\Server\bin\VersionCueCS4Tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UsbBoost] C:\Program Files\UsbBoost\TurboHddUsb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVP] "C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\avp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kernel and Hardware Abstraction Layer] KHALMNPR.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TOSCDSPD] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSCDSPD\toscdspd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [RocketDock] "C:\Program Files\RocketDock\RocketDock.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [IrRC] C:\Program Files\IrDA Remote Control\IrRC.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [igndlm.exe] C:\Program Files\Download Manager\DLM.exe /windowsstart /startifwork
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [20090604] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Datalode\Encore\Hoyle Casino 2010\encore_reg.exe /r "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Datalode\Encore\Hoyle Casino 2010\encore_reg.rpd"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AlcoholAutomount] "C:\Program Files\Alcohol Soft\Alcohol 120\axcmd.exe" /automount
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PeerBlock] C:\Program Files\PeerBlock\peerblock.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Logitech . Product Registration.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\eReg\SetPoint\eReg.exe
O4 - Startup: Yahoo! Widgets.lnk = C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Widgets\YahooWidgets.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech SetPoint.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
O4 - Global Startup: RAMASST.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\system32\RAMASST.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload &with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all video with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddVideo.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddAllLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Anti-Banner - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\ie_banner_deny.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Append Link Target to Existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppendSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Append to Existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert Link Target to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECaptureSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Blog This - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Blog This in Windows Live Writer - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Create Mobile Favorite - {2EAF5BB1-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\Microsoft ActiveSync\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\Microsoft ActiveSync\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Create Mobile Favorite... - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\Microsoft ActiveSync\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: &Virtual keyboard - {4248FE82-7FCB-46AC-B270-339F08212110} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\klwtbbho.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: URLs c&heck - {CCF151D8-D089-449F-A5A4-D9909053F20F} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\klwtbbho.dll
O9 - Extra button: BitComet - {D18A0B52-D63C-4ed0-AFC6-C1E3DC1AF43A} - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.3.7.16.dll/206 (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1234139226015
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {EF791A6B-FC12-4C68-99EF-FB9E207A39E6} - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/iss-loc/mcfscan/2,2,0,5652/mcfscan.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: NameServer = 208.67.220.220,208.67.222.222 
O17 - HKLM\System\CS2\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: NameServer = 208.67.220.220,208.67.222.222 
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: NameServer = 208.67.220.220,208.67.222.222 
O18 - Protocol: intu-qt2008 - {05E53CE9-66C8-4A9E-A99F-FDB7A8E7B596} - C:\Program Files\QuickTax 2008\ic2008pp.dll
O18 - Protocol: sacore - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\siteadvisor\mcieplg.dll
O18 - Protocol: wot - {C2A44D6B-CB9F-4663-88A6-DF2F26E4D952} - C:\Program Files\WOT\WOT.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\mzvkbd.dll,C:\PROGRA~1\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\mzvkbd3.dll,C:\PROGRA~1\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\kloehk.dll,C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\AVP9\mzvkbd3.dll,C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\AVP9\kloehk.dll
O23 - Service: Atheros Configuration Service (ACS) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ACS.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Version Cue CS4 - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Adobe Version Cue CS4\Server\bin\VersionCueCS4.exe
O23 - Service: Anyplace Control Security - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\svcadmin.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: Kaspersky Internet Security (AVP) - Kaspersky Lab - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\avp.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: CeEPwrSvc - COMPAL ELECTRONIC INC. - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Power Management\CeEPwrSvc.exe
O23 - Service: ConfigFree Service (CFSvcs) - TOSHIBA CORPORATION - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
O23 - Service: Defragmentation-Service (DfSdkS) - mst software GmbH, Germany - C:\Program Files\Ashampoo\Ashampoo WinOptimizer 6\Dfsdks.exe
O23 - Service: DVD-RAM_Service - Matsu****a Electric Industrial Co., Ltd. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\DVDRAMSV.exe
O23 - Service: EPSON V3 Service4(01) (EPSON_PM_RPCV4_01) - SEIKO EPSON CORPORATION - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\EPSON\EPW!3 SSRP\E_S40RP7.EXE
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Acresso Software Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate1ca1d7f8419bf94) (gupdate1ca1d7f8419bf94) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: IviRegMgr - InterVideo - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InterVideo\RegMgr\iviRegMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: Logitech Bluetooth Service (LBTServ) - Logitech, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\Bluetooth\LBTServ.exe
O23 - Service: LVCOMSer - Logitech Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVCOMSER\LVComSer.exe
O23 - Service: Process Monitor (LVPrcSrv) - Logitech Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVMVFM\LVPrcSrv.exe
O23 - Service: LVSrvLauncher - Logitech Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\SrvLnch\SrvLnch.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SiteAdvisor Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McSACore.exe
O23 - Service: Nero BackItUp Scheduler 3 - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero8\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nero\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: PLFlash DeviceIoControl Service - Prolific Technology Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\IoctlSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\SPOOL\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Protexis Licensing V2 (PSI_SVC_2) - Protexis Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Protexis\License Service\PsiService_2.exe
O23 - Service: StarWind AE Service (StarWindServiceAE) - Rocket Division Software - C:\Program Files\Alcohol Soft\Alcohol 120\StarWind\StarWindServiceAE.exe
O23 - Service: VNC Server Version 4 (WinVNC4) - RealVNC Ltd. - C:\Program Files\RealVNC\VNC4\WinVNC4.exe

--
End of file - 19085 bytes


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Your computer is infected. Please click on the *Report* button and kindly ask to be moved to the *Malware Removal* forum.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You also have a lot of unnecessary crap installed which is loading during startup and running in the background. That'll make most any computer run like a snail. :down:

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

It's quite an impressive startup load indeed!


----------



## chris_m (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks lol. I clicked Report. Any idea when I will get response? And what am i infected with?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Delete any existing version of ComboFix you have sitting on your desktop
*Please read and follow all these instructions very carefully*​
Download ComboFix from *Here* to your Desktop.

***Note: It is important that it is saved directly to your desktop and run from the desktop and not any other folder on your computer***
--------------------------------------------------------------------
1. Close/disable all anti virus and anti malware programs so they do not interfere with the running of ComboFix.


*Very Important!* *Temporarily disable* your *anti-virus* and *anti-malware* real-time protection and any *script blocking components of them or your firewall*_* before* _performing a scan. They can interfere with ComboFix or remove some of its embedded files which may cause _"unpredictable results" or stop combofix running at all_
Click on *THIS LINK * to see instructions on how to temporarily disable many security programs while running combofix. The list does not cover every program. If yours is not listed and you don't know how to disable it, please ask.
*Remember to re enable the protection again after combofix has finished*
--------------------------------------------------------------------
2. Close any open browsers and any other programs you might have running 
Double click on *combofix.exe* & follow the prompts.​If you are using windows XP It might display a pop up saying that "Recovery console is not installed, do you want to install?"
Please select yes & let it download the files it needs to do this 
When finished, it will produce a report for you. 
Please post the *"C:\ComboFix.txt" *along with a *new HijackThis log* for further review

*****Note: Do not mouseclick combofix's window while it's running. That may cause it to stall or freeze *****

Note: ComboFix may reset a number of Internet Explorer's settings, including making it the default browser.
Note: Combofix prevents autorun of ALL CDs, floppies and USB devices to assist with malware removal & increase security. If this is an issue or makes it difficult for you -- please tell us when you reply. Read  HERE  why we disable autoruns

*Please do not install any new programs or update anything unless told to do so while we are fixing your problem. *


----------



## chris_m (Nov 20, 2009)

Combo Fix report

ComboFix 09-11-20.02 - chris 11/20/2009 20:31.1.2 - x86
Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.1.2600.3.1252.1.1033.18.1407.876 [GMT -6:00]
Running from: c:\documents and settings\chris\Desktop\ComboFix.exe
AV: Kaspersky Internet Security *On-access scanning disabled* (Updated) {2C4D4BC6-0793-4956-A9F9-E252435469C0}
FW: Kaspersky Internet Security *disabled* {2C4D4BC6-0793-4956-A9F9-E252435469C0}
.

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Other Deletions )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

c:\documents and settings\chris\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Logitech . Product Registration.lnk
c:\recycler\S-1-5-21-515967899-796845957-682003330-1003
c:\windows\system32\clrviddc.dll
c:\windows\system32\drivers\pciide.sys

.
((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2009-10-21 to 2009-11-21 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

2009-11-21 04:30 . 2001-08-17 19:51 3328 -c--a-w- c:\windows\system32\dllcache\pciide.sys
2009-11-21 02:31 . 2008-06-08 15:37 11304 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\imagedrv.sys
2009-11-21 02:31 . 2008-04-13 18:40 96512 -c--a-w- c:\windows\system32\dllcache\atapi.sys
2009-11-21 02:31 . 2008-04-13 18:40 96512 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\atapi.sys
2009-11-16 18:34 . 2009-11-16 18:34 397328 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Kaspersky Lab\AVP9\Data\Updater\Temporary Files\temporaryFolder\AutoPatches\kav9exec\9.0.0.736\oeas.dll
2009-11-16 18:34 . 2009-11-16 18:34 17936 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Kaspersky Lab\AVP9\Data\Updater\Temporary Files\temporaryFolder\AutoPatches\kav9exec\9.0.0.736\kloehk.dll
2009-11-16 18:34 . 2009-11-16 18:34 109072 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Kaspersky Lab\AVP9\Data\Updater\Temporary Files\temporaryFolder\AutoPatches\kav9exec\9.0.0.736\mzvkbd3.dll
2009-11-16 18:34 . 2009-11-16 18:34 315408 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Kaspersky Lab\AVP9\Data\Updater\Temporary Files\temporaryFolder\AutoPatches\kav9exec\9.0.0.736\sys\i386\5.1\klif.sys
2009-11-15 20:26 . 2008-11-06 01:30 614400 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\chris\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\qwb8zk45.default\extensions\[email protected]\plugins\NPinfotl.dll
2009-11-14 00:10 . 2009-07-16 21:37 1032192 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\chris\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\qwb8zk45.default\extensions\{B042753D-F57E-4e8e-A01B-7379A6D4CEFB}\components\IBitCometExtension.dll
2009-11-12 18:02 . 2009-11-17 00:00 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\chris\Application Data\DVD Profiler
2009-11-12 17:58 . 2009-11-12 18:31 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\DVD Profiler
2009-11-11 23:44 . 2009-11-11 23:44 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Innovative Solutions
2009-11-11 17:02 . 2009-11-11 17:02 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\chris\Local Settings\Application Data\Collectorz.com
2009-11-11 16:59 . 2009-11-11 16:59 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Collectorz.com
2009-11-10 05:14 . 2008-04-13 18:39 14592 -c--a-w- c:\windows\system32\dllcache\kbdhid.sys
2009-11-10 05:14 . 2008-04-13 18:39 14592 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\kbdhid.sys
2009-11-09 05:04 . 2009-11-21 02:00 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\PeerBlock
2009-11-08 02:24 . 2009-11-08 02:24 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Lavalys
2009-11-04 02:08 . 2009-11-04 02:08 152576 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\chris\Application Data\Sun\Java\jre1.6.0_17\lzma.dll
2009-11-01 22:34 . 2009-11-01 22:41 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\chris\Local Settings\Application Data\Temp
2009-10-28 05:32 . 2009-10-28 05:32 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\chris\Application Data\Total Immersion
2009-10-28 05:28 . 2009-10-28 05:28 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Total Immersion
2009-10-24 18:12 . 2009-10-24 18:12 -------- d--h--we c:\documents and settings\All Users\AVP9
2009-10-23 21:26 . 2009-10-20 19:33 545280 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\chris\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\qwb8zk45.default\extensions\[email protected]\libs\PicLensHelper.exe
2009-10-23 21:26 . 2009-10-20 19:33 103424 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\chris\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\qwb8zk45.default\extensions\[email protected]\libs\pixomatic.dll
2009-10-23 21:26 . 2009-10-20 19:33 4716544 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\chris\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\qwb8zk45.default\extensions\[email protected]\components\cooliris.dll
2009-10-23 21:26 . 2009-10-20 19:33 153600 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\chris\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\qwb8zk45.default\extensions\[email protected]\plugins\npcoolirisplugin.dll
2009-10-23 21:26 . 2009-10-20 19:33 344064 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\chris\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\qwb8zk45.default\extensions\[email protected]\libs\LaunchCooliris.exe

.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2009-11-21 05:19 . 2009-09-30 01:00 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Kaspersky Lab
2009-11-21 01:51 . 2009-02-15 21:05 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\BitComet
2009-11-20 21:45 . 2009-04-10 17:05 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\chris\Application Data\dvdcss
2009-11-20 19:59 . 2009-10-19 06:46 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\chris\Application Data\vlc
2009-11-17 17:32 . 2009-09-05 17:35 664 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\d3d9caps.dat
2009-11-16 06:44 . 2009-02-25 06:04 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\SpeedFan
2009-11-15 03:03 . 2009-02-09 07:53 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Spybot - Search & Destroy
2009-11-14 07:07 . 2009-06-18 18:19 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\chris\Application Data\IGN_DLM
2009-11-14 00:06 . 2009-02-11 01:03 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\LocalService\Application Data\SACore
2009-11-11 18:13 . 2009-02-15 20:25 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\EPSON Print CD
2009-11-11 17:56 . 2009-02-09 06:50 5278 --sha-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\KGyGaAvL.sys
2009-11-11 17:56 . 2009-02-09 06:50 5278 --sha-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\KGyGaAvL.sys
2009-11-11 00:57 . 2009-08-21 07:14 -------- d--h--w- c:\program files\InstallJammer Registry
2009-11-11 00:57 . 2009-08-21 07:17 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\chris\Application Data\play2p
2009-11-10 22:32 . 2009-02-09 03:29 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft Help
2009-11-10 05:28 . 2009-04-02 16:07 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Common Files\LogiShrd
2009-11-10 05:27 . 2009-04-02 16:07 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Logishrd
2009-11-10 05:25 . 2009-11-10 05:25 0 ---ha-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\Msft_Kernel_LHidEqd_01005.Wdf
2009-11-10 05:25 . 2009-11-10 05:25 0 ---ha-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\Msft_Kernel_LEqdUsb_01005.Wdf
2009-11-09 07:04 . 2009-04-02 16:26 0 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\lvuvc.hs
2009-11-04 02:14 . 2004-10-04 22:27 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Java
2009-11-02 19:57 . 2009-02-09 17:51 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Mozilla Sunbird
2009-10-24 17:55 . 2009-09-30 00:12 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Kaspersky Lab Setup Files
2009-10-21 02:34 . 2009-10-21 02:34 219664 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\klogon.dll
2009-10-20 16:54 . 2009-10-20 16:54 59992 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Kaspersky Lab Setup Files\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010 9.0.0.736\English\setup.exe
2009-10-18 05:17 . 2009-04-15 00:45 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\chris\Application Data\FreeCall
2009-10-17 06:00 . 2009-04-15 15:32 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\DivX
2009-10-17 05:58 . 2009-04-15 15:32 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Common Files\DivX Shared
2009-10-15 03:18 . 2008-12-16 02:41 36880 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\klbg.sys
2009-10-14 14:09 . 2009-09-30 01:13 108059 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\klin.dat
2009-10-14 14:09 . 2009-09-30 01:13 95259 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\klick.dat
2009-10-12 21:34 . 2009-10-12 21:33 152576 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\chris\Application Data\Sun\Java\jre1.6.0_16\lzma.dll
2009-10-11 10:17 . 2009-02-09 08:28 411368 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\deploytk.dll
2009-10-08 20:57 . 2008-07-30 01:59 611328 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\uiautomationcore.dll
2009-10-08 20:57 . 2004-10-03 00:01 220160 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\oleacc.dll
2009-10-08 20:56 . 2004-10-03 00:01 20480 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\oleaccrc.dll
2009-10-05 01:52 . 2009-05-10 06:46 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\chris\Application Data\uTorrent
2009-10-03 01:39 . 2009-05-17 02:59 19472 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\klmouflt.sys
2009-10-03 00:42 . 2009-10-03 00:38 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\iTunes
2009-10-03 00:38 . 2009-10-03 00:38 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\iPod
2009-10-03 00:38 . 2009-02-09 16:16 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Common Files\Apple
2009-10-03 00:04 . 2009-10-03 00:04 79144 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Apple Computer\Installer Cache\iTunes 9.0.1.8\SetupAdmin.exe
2009-10-01 03:44 . 2009-10-01 03:44 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Microsoft Office Outlook Connector
2009-09-30 18:49 . 2009-05-29 07:06 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Microsoft ActiveSync
2009-09-30 18:36 . 2004-10-04 21:51 -------- d--h--w- c:\program files\InstallShield Installation Information
2009-09-30 18:27 . 2009-04-16 06:55 53319 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\TEMP\{A8516AC9-AAF1-47F9-9766-03E2D4CDBCF8}\PostBuild.exe
2009-09-30 14:30 . 2009-03-13 00:28 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\NOS
2009-09-30 14:29 . 2009-09-30 03:36 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\McAfee
2009-09-30 13:55 . 2009-04-16 21:11 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe AIR
2009-09-30 13:53 . 2009-04-16 21:03 38208 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\chris\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\www.macromedia.com\bin\airappinstaller\airappinstaller.exe
2009-09-30 03:38 . 2009-09-30 03:36 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\McAfee
2009-09-30 03:37 . 2009-09-30 03:37 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Common Files\McAfee
2009-09-30 01:54 . 2009-09-30 01:54 932368 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Kaspersky Lab\AVP9\Data\KasFlt\Plugins\profiles-1-6.dll
2009-09-30 01:54 . 2009-09-30 01:54 678416 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Kaspersky Lab\AVP9\Data\KasFlt\Plugins\content_interpreter-1-1.dll
2009-09-30 01:54 . 2009-09-30 01:54 604688 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Kaspersky Lab\AVP9\Data\KasFlt\Plugins\gsg-3-9.dll
2009-09-30 01:54 . 2009-09-30 01:54 522768 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Kaspersky Lab\AVP9\Data\KasFlt\Plugins\database-1-5.dll
2009-09-30 01:54 . 2009-09-30 01:54 1096208 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Kaspersky Lab\AVP9\Data\KasFlt\Plugins\filtration-4-6.dll
2009-09-30 01:50 . 2009-09-30 01:50 59920 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Kaspersky Lab\AVP9\Data\Updater\Temporary Files\temporaryFolder\AutoPatches\kav9exec\9.0.0.459\mzvkbd.dll
2009-09-30 01:50 . 2009-09-30 01:50 109072 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Kaspersky Lab\AVP9\Data\Updater\Temporary Files\temporaryFolder\AutoPatches\kav9exec\9.0.0.459\mzvkbd3.dll
2009-09-30 01:50 . 2009-09-30 01:50 264720 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Kaspersky Lab\AVP9\Data\Updater\Temporary Files\temporaryFolder\AutoPatches\kav9exec\9.0.0.459\klwtbbho.dll
2009-09-30 01:29 . 2009-09-30 01:29 604140 --sha-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\ISwift3.dat
2009-09-30 01:00 . 2009-09-30 01:00 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Kaspersky Lab
2009-09-30 00:20 . 2009-09-30 00:20 128 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\chris\Local Settings\Application Data\fusioncache.dat
2009-09-27 15:59 . 2009-09-27 15:59 0 ---ha-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\Msft_Kernel_motport_01005.Wdf
2009-09-27 15:57 . 2009-09-27 15:57 0 ---ha-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\Msft_Kernel_motmodem_01005.Wdf
2009-09-27 15:54 . 2009-09-27 15:54 0 ---ha-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\Msft_Kernel_motccgpfl_01005.Wdf
2009-09-27 15:54 . 2009-09-27 15:54 0 ---ha-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\Msft_Kernel_motccgp_01005.Wdf
2009-09-25 16:41 . 2009-09-25 16:41 856064 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\divx_xx0c.dll
2009-09-25 16:41 . 2009-09-25 16:41 856064 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\divx_xx07.dll
2009-09-25 16:41 . 2009-09-25 16:41 847872 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\divx_xx0a.dll
2009-09-25 16:41 . 2009-09-25 16:41 843776 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\divx_xx16.dll
2009-09-25 16:41 . 2009-09-25 16:41 839680 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\divx_xx11.dll
2009-09-25 16:41 . 2009-09-25 16:41 696320 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\DivX.dll
2009-09-24 18:19 . 2009-09-24 18:19 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\CABviaActiveSync
2009-09-24 05:23 . 2004-10-03 00:01 361600 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\tcpip.sys
2009-09-14 20:42 . 2009-09-14 20:42 32272 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\klim5.sys
2009-09-12 02:31 . 2009-02-09 02:55 499712 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\msvcp71.dll
2009-09-12 02:31 . 2009-02-09 02:55 348160 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\msvcr71.dll
2009-09-12 01:23 . 2009-09-12 01:23 452104 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\chris\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\setup\AU_setup9.exe
2009-09-11 14:18 . 2004-10-03 00:01 136192 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\msv1_0.dll
2009-09-10 01:01 . 2009-09-10 01:01 27675 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\klopp.dat
2009-09-06 19:20 . 2009-09-06 19:20 216 ----a-w- c:\windows\PowerReg.dat
2009-09-04 21:03 . 2004-10-03 00:01 58880 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\msasn1.dll
2009-09-01 21:29 . 2009-09-01 21:29 128016 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\kl1.sys
2009-08-29 08:08 . 2004-10-03 00:01 916480 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wininet.dll
2009-08-29 05:56 . 2009-02-08 22:48 722416 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\sptd.sys
2009-08-29 01:42 . 2009-03-12 03:02 2065696 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\usbaaplrc.dll
2009-08-29 01:42 . 2009-02-09 16:17 40448 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\usbaapl.sys
2009-08-26 08:00 . 2004-10-03 00:02 247326 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\strmdll.dll
2009-08-25 04:08 . 2009-09-25 17:50 28160 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\DfSdkBt.exe
2009-09-25 16:41 . 2009-09-25 16:41 1044480 ----a-w- c:\program files\mozilla firefox\plugins\libdivx.dll
2009-09-25 16:41 . 2009-09-25 16:41 200704 ----a-w- c:\program files\mozilla firefox\plugins\ssldivx.dll
2007-10-04 12:04 . 2007-10-04 12:04 108 --sha-r- c:\windows\neoqaz2.dll
.

------- Sigcheck -------

[-] 2009-09-24 . CD00787894008369F56153B91FC28847 . 361600 . . [5.1.2600.5625] . . c:\windows\system32\dllcache\tcpip.sys
[-] 2009-09-24 . CD00787894008369F56153B91FC28847 . 361600 . . [5.1.2600.5625] . . c:\windows\system32\drivers\tcpip.sys
[7] 2008-06-20 . AD978A1B783B5719720CFF204B666C8E . 361600 . . [5.1.2600.5625] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB951748\SP3QFE\tcpip.sys
[7] 2008-06-20 . AD978A1B783B5719720CFF204B666C8E . 361600 . . [5.1.2600.5625] . . c:\windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download\ad744bdeedce85bf37a096f34577ff3a\sp3qfe\tcpip.sys
[7] 2008-06-20 . 9AEFA14BD6B182D61E3119FA5F436D3D . 361600 . . [5.1.2600.5625] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB951748\SP3GDR\tcpip.sys
[7] 2008-06-20 . 9AEFA14BD6B182D61E3119FA5F436D3D . 361600 . . [5.1.2600.5625] . . c:\windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download\ad744bdeedce85bf37a096f34577ff3a\sp3gdr\tcpip.sys
[7] 2008-06-20 . 2A5554FC5B1E04E131230E3CE035C3F9 . 360320 . . [5.1.2600.3394] . . c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\tcpip.sys
[7] 2008-06-20 . 2A5554FC5B1E04E131230E3CE035C3F9 . 360320 . . [5.1.2600.3394] . . c:\windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download\ad744bdeedce85bf37a096f34577ff3a\sp2gdr\tcpip.sys
[7] 2008-06-20 . 744E57C99232201AE98C49168B918F48 . 360960 . . [5.1.2600.3394] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB951748\SP2QFE\tcpip.sys
[7] 2008-06-20 . 744E57C99232201AE98C49168B918F48 . 360960 . . [5.1.2600.3394] . . c:\windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download\ad744bdeedce85bf37a096f34577ff3a\sp2qfe\tcpip.sys
[7] 2008-04-13 . 93EA8D04EC73A85DB02EB8805988F733 . 361344 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB951748$\tcpip.sys
[7] 2008-04-13 . 93EA8D04EC73A85DB02EB8805988F733 . 361344 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\tcpip.sys
[7] 2008-04-13 . 93EA8D04EC73A85DB02EB8805988F733 . 361344 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download\e9500597a78495f397efb821e37bf356\tcpip.sys
[7] 2004-08-04 . 9F4B36614A0FC234525BA224957DE55C . 359040 . . [5.1.2600.2180] . . c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB951748_0$\tcpip.sys
[7] 2004-08-04 . 9F4B36614A0FC234525BA224957DE55C . 359040 . . [5.1.2600.2180] . . c:\windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download\2bc0b3c55e0c166e04844934d1c7c342\backup\tcpip.sys
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"TOSCDSPD"="c:\program files\TOSHIBA\TOSCDSPD\toscdspd.exe" [2003-09-05 65536]
"RocketDock"="c:\program files\RocketDock\RocketDock.exe" [2007-09-02 495616]
"igndlm.exe"="c:\program files\Download Manager\DLM.exe" [2009-05-15 1103216]
"swg"="c:\program files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe" [2009-08-15 39408]
"AlcoholAutomount"="c:\program files\Alcohol Soft\Alcohol 120\axcmd.exe" [2009-04-24 203928]
"PeerBlock"="c:\program files\PeerBlock\peerblock.exe" [2009-09-28 1524824]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"ATIPTA"="c:\program files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe" [2004-07-11 339968]
"CeEKEY"="c:\program files\TOSHIBA\E-KEY\CeEKey.exe" [2004-06-14 638976]
"EzButton"="c:\program files\EzButton\EzButton.EXE" [2004-05-14 712704]
"Apoint"="c:\program files\Apoint2K\Apoint.exe" [2003-10-30 192512]
"TPNF"="c:\program files\TOSHIBA\TouchPad\TPTray.exe" [2004-03-15 53248]
"dla"="c:\windows\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe" [2004-07-20 122939]
"PadTouch"="c:\program files\TOSHIBA\Touch and Launch\PadExe.exe" [2004-02-03 1089589]
"AppleSyncNotifier"="c:\program files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe" [2009-08-13 177440]
"CeEPOWER"="c:\program files\TOSHIBA\Power Management\CePMTray.exe" [2004-08-20 135168]
"AdobeCS4ServiceManager"="c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\CS4ServiceManager\CS4ServiceManager.exe" [2008-08-14 611712]
"Adobe Acrobat Speed Launcher"="c:\program files\Adobe\Acrobat 9.0\Acrobat\Acrobat_sl.exe" [2009-02-27 38768]
"Acrobat Assistant 8.0"="c:\program files\Adobe\Acrobat 9.0\Acrobat\Acrotray.exe" [2009-02-27 640376]
"Adobe_ID0ENQBO"="c:\progra~1\COMMON~1\Adobe\Adobe Version Cue CS4\Server\bin\VersionCueCS4Tray.exe" [2008-08-15 378224]
"UsbBoost"="c:\program files\UsbBoost\TurboHddUsb.exe" [2009-07-05 3788800]
"QuickTime Task"="c:\program files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" [2009-09-05 417792]
"TkBellExe"="c:\program files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" [2009-09-12 198160]
"AVP"="c:\program files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\avp.exe" [2009-10-21 340456]
"iTunesHelper"="c:\program files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe" [2009-09-21 305440]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="c:\program files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe" [2009-10-11 149280]
"Kernel and Hardware Abstraction Layer"="KHALMNPR.EXE" - c:\windows\KHALMNPR.Exe [2009-06-17 55824]

[HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"DWQueuedReporting"="c:\progra~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" [2008-11-04 435096]

c:\documents and settings\chris\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Yahoo! Widgets.lnk - c:\program files\Yahoo!\Widgets\YahooWidgets.exe [2008-3-18 4742184]

c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Logitech SetPoint.lnk - c:\program files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe [2009-4-9 813584]
RAMASST.lnk - c:\windows\system32\RAMASST.exe [2004-10-4 155648]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\explorer]
"NoResolveTrack"= 1 (0x1)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon]
"UIHost"="c:\windows\system32\logonui.exe"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon\notify\LBTWlgn]
2009-07-20 18:28 72208 ----a-w- c:\program files\Common Files\LogiShrd\Bluetooth\LBTWLgn.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\windows]
"AppInit_DLLs"=c:\docume~1\ALLUSE~1\AVP9\mzvkbd3.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\WdfLoadGroup]
@=""

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center\Monitoring\KasperskyAntiVirus]
"DisableMonitoring"=dword:00000001

[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile]
"EnableFirewall"= 0 (0x0)

[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"=
"%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Microsoft Office\\Office12\\OUTLOOK.EXE"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Microsoft Office\\Office12\\ONENOTE.EXE"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Corel\\DVD9\\WinDVD.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Java\\jre6\\bin\\java.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Bonjour\\mDNSResponder.exe"=
"c:\\Documents and Settings\\chris\\Application Data\\Macromedia\\Flash Player\\www.macromedia.com\\bin\\octoshape\\octoshape.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Windows Live\\Messenger\\wlcsdk.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Windows Live\\Messenger\\msnmsgr.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Windows Live\\Sync\\WindowsLiveSync.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\BitComet\\BitComet.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\FreeCall.com\\FreeCall\\FreeCall.exe"=
"c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\dpvsetup.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\Adobe\\CS4ServiceManager\\CS4ServiceManager.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\Adobe\\Adobe Version Cue CS4\\Server\\bin\\VersionCueCS4.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\uTorrent\\uTorrent.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\My Mobile\\MyMobiler\\MyMobiler.exe"=
"c:\program files\Microsoft ActiveSync\rapimgr.exe"= c:\program files\Microsoft ActiveSync\rapimgr.exe:169.254.2.0/255.255.255.0:Enabled:ActiveSync RAPI Manager
"c:\program files\Microsoft ActiveSync\wcescomm.exe"= c:\program files\Microsoft ActiveSync\wcescomm.exe:169.254.2.0/255.255.255.0:Enabled:ActiveSync Connection Manager
"c:\program files\Microsoft ActiveSync\WCESMgr.exe"= c:\program files\Microsoft ActiveSync\WCESMgr.exe:169.254.2.0/255.255.255.0:Enabled:ActiveSync Application
"c:\\Program Files\\RealVNC\\VNC4\\winvnc4.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\VideoLAN\\VLC\\vlc.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\iTunes.exe"=


----------



## chris_m (Nov 20, 2009)

Combo fix continued

[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\GloballyOpenPorts\List]
"21735:TCP"= 21735:TCP:BitComet 21735 TCP
"21735:UDP"= 21735:UDP:BitComet 21735 UDP
"23328:TCP"= 23328:TCP:BitComet 23328 TCP
"23328:UDP"= 23328:UDP:BitComet 23328 UDP
"18360:TCP"= 18360:TCP:BitComet 18360 TCP
"18360:UDP"= 18360:UDP:BitComet 18360 UDP
"8886:TCP"= 8886:TCP:BitComet 8886 TCP
"8886:UDP"= 8886:UDP:BitComet 8886 UDP
"17497:TCP"= 17497:TCP:BitComet 17497 TCP
"17497:UDP"= 17497:UDP:BitComet 17497 UDP
"5353:TCP"= 5353:TCP:Adobe CSI CS4
"3703:TCP"= 3703:TCP:Adobe Version Cue CS4 Server
"3704:TCP"= 3704:TCP:Adobe Version Cue CS4 Server
"51000:TCP"= 51000:TCP:Adobe Version Cue CS4 Server
"51001:TCP"= 51001:TCP:Adobe Version Cue CS4 Server
"16097:TCP"= 16097:TCP:BitComet 16097 TCP
"16097:UDP"= 16097:UDP:BitComet 16097 UDP
"65535:TCP"= 65535:TCP:BitComet 65535 TCP
"65535:UDP"= 65535:UDP:BitComet 65535 UDP
"18893:TCP"= 18893:TCP:BitComet 18893 TCP
"18893:UDP"= 18893:UDP:BitComet 18893 UDP
"27087:TCP"= 27087:TCP:BitComet 27087 TCP
"27087:UDP"= 27087:UDP:BitComet 27087 UDP
"23670:TCP"= 23670:TCP:BitComet 23670 TCP
"23670:UDP"= 23670:UDP:BitComet 23670 UDP
"21403:TCP"= 21403:TCP:BitComet 21403 TCP
"21403:UDP"= 21403:UDP:BitComet 21403 UDP
"12870:TCP"= 12870:TCP:BitComet 12870 TCP
"12870:UDP"= 12870:UDP:BitComet 12870 UDP
"23180:TCP"= 23180:TCP:BitComet 23180 TCP
"23180:UDP"= 23180:UDP:BitComet 23180 UDP
"13514:TCP"= 13514:TCP:BitComet 13514 TCP
"13514:UDP"= 13514:UDP:BitComet 13514 UDP
"7252:TCP"= 7252:TCP:BitComet 7252 TCP
"7252:UDP"= 7252:UDP:BitComet 7252 UDP
"26675:TCP"= 26675:TCP:169.254.2.0/255.255.255.0:Enabled:ActiveSync Service
"11583:TCP"= 11583:TCP:BitComet 11583 TCP
"11583:UDP"= 11583:UDP:BitComet 11583 UDP
"22631:TCP"= 22631:TCP:BitComet 22631 TCP
"22631:UDP"= 22631:UDP:BitComet 22631 UDP
"24386:TCP"= 24386:TCP:BitComet 24386 TCP
"24386:UDP"= 24386:UDP:BitComet 24386 UDP
"12137:TCP"= 12137:TCP:BitComet 12137 TCP
"12137:UDP"= 12137:UDP:BitComet 12137 UDP
"22644:TCP"= 22644:TCP:BitComet 22644 TCP
"22644:UDP"= 22644:UDP:BitComet 22644 UDP
"21610:TCP"= 21610:TCP:BitComet 21610 TCP
"21610:UDP"= 21610:UDP:BitComet 21610 UDP
"7313:TCP"= 7313:TCP:BitComet 7313 TCP
"7313:UDP"= 7313:UDP:BitComet 7313 UDP
"26656:TCP"= 26656:TCP:BitComet 26656 TCP
"26656:UDP"= 26656:UDP:BitComet 26656 UDP
"9303:UDP"= 9303:UDP:SharePort Network USB Utility UDP Port
"21010:TCP"= 21010:TCP:BitComet 21010 TCP
"21010:UDP"= 21010:UDP:BitComet 21010 UDP
"25650:TCP"= 25650:TCP:BitComet 25650 TCP
"25650:UDP"= 25650:UDP:BitComet 25650 UDP
"15302:TCP"= 15302:TCP:BitComet 15302 TCP
"15302:UDP"= 15302:UDP:BitComet 15302 UDP
"25555:TCP"= 25555:TCP:BitComet 25555 TCP
"25555:UDP"= 25555:UDP:BitComet 25555 UDP
"10237:TCP"= 10237:TCP:BitComet 10237 TCP
"10237:UDP"= 10237:UDP:BitComet 10237 UDP
"20797:TCP"= 20797:TCP:BitComet 20797 TCP
"20797:UDP"= 20797:UDP:BitComet 20797 UDP
"22437:TCP"= 22437:TCP:BitComet 22437 TCP
"22437:UDP"= 22437:UDP:BitComet 22437 UDP
"20485:TCP"= 20485:TCP:BitComet 20485 TCP
"20485:UDP"= 20485:UDP:BitComet 20485 UDP
"6882:TCP"= 6882:TCP:BitComet 6882 TCP
"6882:UDP"= 6882:UDP:BitComet 6882 UDP
"20715:TCP"= 20715:TCP:BitComet 20715 TCP
"20715:UDP"= 20715:UDP:BitComet 20715 UDP

[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\IcmpSettings]
"AllowInboundEchoRequest"= 1 (0x1)

R0 atiide;atiide;c:\windows\system32\drivers\atiide.sys [10/2/2004 6:02 PM 6016]
R0 klbg;Kaspersky Lab Boot Guard Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\klbg.sys [12/15/2008 8:41 PM 36880]
R0 sptd;sptd;c:\windows\system32\drivers\sptd.sys [2/8/2009 4:48 PM 722416]
R1 FNETURPX;FNETURPX;c:\windows\system32\drivers\FNETURPX.SYS [7/4/2009 10:15 PM 7936]
R2 fssfltr;FssFltr;c:\windows\system32\drivers\fssfltr_tdi.sys [4/2/2009 1:55 AM 55152]
R2 LBeepKE;LBeepKE;c:\windows\system32\drivers\LBeepKE.sys [4/9/2009 10:04 AM 10384]
R2 McAfee SiteAdvisor Service;McAfee SiteAdvisor Service;c:\program files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McSACore.exe [9/29/2009 9:37 PM 210216]
R2 regi;regi;c:\windows\system32\drivers\regi.sys [4/17/2007 8:09 PM 11032]
R3 klim5;Kaspersky Anti-Virus NDIS Filter;c:\windows\system32\drivers\klim5.sys [9/14/2009 2:42 PM 32272]
R3 klmouflt;Kaspersky Lab KLMOUFLT;c:\windows\system32\drivers\klmouflt.sys [5/16/2009 8:59 PM 19472]
R3 LEqdUsb;Logitech SetPoint Unifying KMDF USB Filter;c:\windows\system32\drivers\LEqdUsb.sys [6/17/2009 10:55 AM 40720]
R3 LHidEqd;Logitech SetPoint Unifying KMDF HID Filter;c:\windows\system32\drivers\LHidEqd.sys [6/17/2009 10:55 AM 10384]
R3 pbfilter;pbfilter;c:\program files\PeerBlock\pbfilter.sys [11/8/2009 11:04 PM 14424]
S2 Anyplace Control Security;Anyplace Control Security;c:\windows\svcadmin.exe [5/19/2009 7:10 PM 112128]
S2 gupdate1ca1d7f8419bf94;Google Update Service (gupdate1ca1d7f8419bf94);c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [8/15/2009 2:08 AM 133104]
S3 Adobe Version Cue CS4;Adobe Version Cue CS4;c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\Adobe Version Cue CS4\Server\bin\VersionCueCS4.exe [8/15/2008 5:46 AM 284016]
S3 DfSdkS;Defragmentation-Service;c:\program files\Ashampoo\Ashampoo WinOptimizer 6\DfSdkS.exe [9/25/2009 11:50 AM 406016]
S3 DlinkUDSMBus;DlinkUDSMBus;c:\windows\system32\Drivers\DlinkUDSMBus.sys --> c:\windows\system32\Drivers\DlinkUDSMBus.sys [?]
S3 FNETTBOH;FNETTBOH;c:\windows\system32\drivers\FNETTBOH.SYS [7/4/2009 10:15 PM 23680]
S3 fsssvc;Windows Live Family Safety;c:\program files\Windows Live\Family Safety\fsssvc.exe [2/6/2009 6:08 PM 533360]
S3 motccgp;Motorola USB Composite Device Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\motccgp.sys [8/21/2008 11:49 PM 18688]
S3 motccgpfl;MotCcgpFlService;c:\windows\system32\drivers\motccgpfl.sys [8/21/2008 11:49 PM 8320]
S3 motport;Motorola USB Diagnostic Port;c:\windows\system32\drivers\motport.sys [6/18/2007 8:18 PM 23680]
S4 wlidsvc;Windows Live ID Sign-in Assistant;c:\program files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE [3/30/2009 4:28 PM 1533808]

--- Other Services/Drivers In Memory ---

*NewlyCreated* - CLASSPNP_2
*Deregistered* - CLASSPNP_2

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\active setup\installed components\{B2C3BB6B-E005-4246-B8E5-DF0A4D073CDC}]
c:\program files\PixiePack Codec Pack\InstallerHelper.exe
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder

2009-11-21 c:\windows\Tasks\Google Software Updater.job
- c:\program files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe [2009-08-15 08:04]
.
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uStart Page = hxxp://google.atcomet.com/b/
mStart Page = about:blank
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = local
uInternet Settings,ProxyServer = 63.251.15.23:80
IE: &D&ownload &with BitComet - c:\program files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddLink.htm
IE: &D&ownload all video with BitComet - c:\program files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddVideo.htm
IE: &D&ownload all with BitComet - c:\program files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddAllLink.htm
IE: Add to Anti-Banner - c:\program files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\ie_banner_deny.htm
IE: Append Link Target to Existing PDF - c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppendSelLinks.html
IE: Append to Existing PDF - c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
IE: Convert Link Target to Adobe PDF - c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECaptureSelLinks.html
IE: Convert to Adobe PDF - c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
FF - ProfilePath - c:\documents and settings\chris\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\qwb8zk45.default\
FF - prefs.js: browser.startup.homepage - hxxp://www.google.ca/
FF - component: c:\documents and settings\chris\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\qwb8zk45.default\extensions\{a7c6cf7f-112c-4500-a7ea-39801a327e5f}\platform\WINNT_x86-msvc\components\ipc.dll
FF - component: c:\documents and settings\chris\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\qwb8zk45.default\extensions\{B042753D-F57E-4e8e-A01B-7379A6D4CEFB}\components\IBitCometExtension.dll
FF - component: c:\documents and settings\chris\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\qwb8zk45.default\extensions\[email protected]\components\cooliris.dll
FF - component: c:\documents and settings\chris\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\qwb8zk45.default\extensions\[email protected]\components\NetDiag.dll
FF - component: c:\program files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\components\McFFPlg.dll
FF - component: c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{01A8CA0A-4C96-465b-A49B-65C46FAD54F9}\components\Contribute.dll
FF - component: c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\[email protected]\components\KavLinkFilter.dll
FF - component: c:\program files\Real\RealPlayer\browserrecord\firefox\ext\components\nprpffbrowserrecordext.dll
FF - plugin: c:\documents and settings\chris\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\qwb8zk45.default\extensions\[email protected]\plugins\npcoolirisplugin.dll
FF - plugin: c:\documents and settings\chris\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\qwb8zk45.default\extensions\[email protected]\plugins\NPinfotl.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\Download Manager\npfpdlm.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\Google\Google Updater\2.4.1636.7222\npCIDetect13.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\Google\Update\1.2.183.13\npGoogleOneClick8.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\Microsoft\Office Live\npOLW.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npContribute.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\NPDFusionWebFirefox.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\mozilla firefox\plugins\NPDFusionWebFirefox.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\NPTURNMED.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npyaxmpb.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\Total Immersion\DFusionHomeWebPlugIn\NPDFusionWebFirefox.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\NPWLPG.dll
FF - HiddenExtension: Microsoft .NET Framework Assistant: {20a82645-c095-46ed-80e3-08825760534b} - c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.5\Windows Presentation Foundation\DotNetAssistantExtension\

---- FIREFOX POLICIES ----
user_pref('capability.policy.policynames', 'localfilelinks');user_pref('capability.policy.localfilelinks.sites', 'hxxp://www.webmynd.com http://www.google.com');user_pref('capability.policy.localfilelinks.checkloaduri.enabled', 'allAccess');
FF - user.js: network.prefetch-next - true
FF - user.js: nglayout.initialpaint.delay - 250
FF - user.js: layout.spellcheckDefault - 1
FF - user.js: browser.urlbar.autoFill - false
FF - user.js: browser.search.openintab - false
FF - user.js: browser.tabs.closeButtons - 1
FF - user.js: browser.tabs.opentabfor.middleclick - true
FF - user.js: browser.tabs.tabMinWidth - 100
FF - user.js: browser.urlbar.hideGoButton - false
FF - user.js: browser.blink_allowed - true
c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\greprefs\security-prefs.js - pref("security.ssl3.rsa_seed_sha", true);
.
- - - - ORPHANS REMOVED - - - -

HKCU-Run-IrRC - c:\program files\IrDA Remote Control\IrRC.exe
HKCU-Run-20090604 - c:\program files\Common Files\Datalode\Encore\Hoyle Casino 2010\encore_reg.exe
HKCU-Run-AdobeBridge - (no file)
SafeBoot-mcmscsvc
SafeBoot-MCODS
AddRemove-CSVExport_is1 - c:\program files\DVD Profiler\unins001.exe
AddRemove-GameSpy Arcade - c:\progra~1\GameSpy Arcade\UNWISE.EXE
AddRemove-Tap a Jam - c:\progra~1\GAMEHO~1\Tap a Jam\UNWISE.EXE

**************************************************************************

catchme 0.3.1398 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2009-11-20 23:17
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3 NTFS

scanning hidden processes ...

scanning hidden autostart entries ...

scanning hidden files ...

scan completed successfully
hidden files: 0

**************************************************************************

Stealth MBR rootkit/Mebroot/Sinowal detector 0.3.7 by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net

device: opened successfully
user: MBR read successfully
called modules: ntoskrnl.exe CLASSPNP.SYS disk.sys ACPI.sys hal.dll atapi.sys spit.sys >>UNKNOWN [0x8A6C4938]<< 
kernel: MBR read successfully
detected MBR rootkit hooks:
\Driver\Disk -> CLASSPNP.SYS @ 0xf765bf28
\Driver\ACPI -> ACPI.sys @ 0xf7475cb8
\Driver\atapi -> atapi.sys @ 0xbaff1b40
IoDeviceObjectType -> DeleteProcedure -> ntoskrnl.exe @ 0x805e668e
ParseProcedure -> ntoskrnl.exe @ 0x8057b6b1
\Device\Harddisk0\DR0 -> DeleteProcedure -> ntoskrnl.exe @ 0x805e668e
ParseProcedure -> ntoskrnl.exe @ 0x8057b6b1
NDIS: Atheros AR5004X Wireless Network Adapter -> SendCompleteHandler -> NDIS.sys @ 0xbae46bd4
PacketIndicateHandler -> NDIS.sys @ 0xbae34a0d
SendHandler -> NDIS.sys @ 0xbae48b40
user & kernel MBR OK 
Stealth MBR rootkit/Mebroot/Sinowal detector 0.3.7 by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net

atapi.sys @ 0x0 0x0 bytes

\Driver\atapi [ IRP_MJ_CREATE ] 0xA6F2 != 0xBAFF1B40 atapi.sys
\Driver\atapi [ IRP_MJ_CLOSE ] 0xA6F2 != 0xBAFF1B40 atapi.sys
\Driver\atapi [ IRP_MJ_DEVICE_CONTROL ] 0xA712 != 0xBAFF1B40 atapi.sys
\Driver\atapi [ IRP_MJ_INTERNAL_DEVICE_CONTROL ] 0x6852 != 0xBAFF1B40 atapi.sys
\Driver\atapi [ IRP_MJ_POWER ] 0xA73C != 0xBAFF1B40 atapi.sys
\Driver\atapi [ IRP_MJ_SYSTEM_CONTROL ] 0x11336 != 0xBAFF1B40 atapi.sys
\Driver\atapi IRP hooks detected !

**************************************************************************
.
--------------------- LOCKED REGISTRY KEYS ---------------------

[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-3101145304-4039064410-887241480-1006\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Shell Extensions\Approved\{E6EA18DA-2A55-7DC2-4F85-F79A8757D727}*]
@Allowed: (Read) (RestrictedCode)
@Allowed: (Read) (RestrictedCode)
"hangkiboilfbhcne"=hex:66,61,63,64,6e,65,61,6d,64,66,6b,6f,00,00
"iaagooifjabmockmpf"=hex:6a,61,65,69,66,67,67,6b,62,66,6d,63,65,63,6b,69,6d,70,
70,62,00,fd
"hakhipbhgcgfckpj"=hex:6a,61,65,69,6d,67,70,6b,6f,63,69,6b,6c,61,6e,64,6b,6a,
66,6e,00,1a
.
--------------------- DLLs Loaded Under Running Processes ---------------------

- - - - - - - > 'winlogon.exe'(1032)
c:\program files\common files\logishrd\bluetooth\LBTWlgn.dll
c:\program files\common files\logishrd\bluetooth\LBTServ.dll

- - - - - - - > 'explorer.exe'(2188)
c:\windows\system32\WININET.dll
c:\program files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\saHook.dll
c:\program files\Logitech\SetPoint\GameHook.dll
c:\program files\Logitech\SetPoint\lgscroll.dll
c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_x-ww_e6967989\MSVCR80.dll
c:\windows\system32\ieframe.dll
c:\windows\system32\msi.dll
c:\windows\system32\webcheck.dll
c:\windows\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
c:\windows\system32\PortableDeviceTypes.dll
c:\windows\system32\PortableDeviceApi.dll
c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\Adobe Drive CS4\AdobeDriveCS4_NP.dll
.
------------------------ Other Running Processes ------------------------
.
c:\windows\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
c:\program files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
c:\program files\TOSHIBA\Power Management\CeEPwrSvc.exe
c:\program files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
c:\windows\system32\DVDRAMSV.exe
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\EPSON\EPW!3 SSRP\E_S40RP7.EXE
c:\program files\Common Files\InterVideo\RegMgr\iviRegMgr.exe
c:\program files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVCOMSER\LVComSer.exe
c:\program files\Nero\Nero8\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVCOMSER\LVComSer.exe
c:\windows\system32\IoctlSvc.exe
c:\windows\SYSTEM32\SPOOL\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\HPZipm12.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\Protexis\License Service\PsiService_2.exe
c:\program files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\SeaPort\SeaPort.exe
c:\program files\Alcohol Soft\Alcohol 120\StarWind\StarWindServiceAE.exe
c:\windows\system32\wscntfy.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\Logishrd\KHAL2\KHALMNPR.EXE
c:\program files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
.
**************************************************************************
.
Completion time: 2009-11-20 23:43 - machine was rebooted
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2009-11-21 05:43

Pre-Run: 13,057,691,648 bytes free
Post-Run: 13,032,747,008 bytes free

WindowsXP-KB310994-SP2-Home-BootDisk-ENU.exe
[boot loader]
timeout=2
default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS
[operating systems]
c:\cmdcons\BOOTSECT.DAT="Microsoft Windows Recovery Console" /cmdcons
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition" /noexecute=optin /fastdetect

- - End Of File - - 456696E0157BB778205393140AF5BA65


----------



## chris_m (Nov 20, 2009)

And Hijack this report

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 12:07:27 AM, on 11/21/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ACS.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVMVFM\LVPrcSrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\svcadmin.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\avp.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Power Management\CeEPwrSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DVDRAMSV.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\EPSON\EPW!3 SSRP\E_S40RP7.EXE
C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InterVideo\RegMgr\iviRegMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVCOMSER\LVComSer.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McSACore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\IoctlSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\SPOOL\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\HPZipm12.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Protexis\License Service\PsiService_2.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\SeaPort\SeaPort.exe
C:\Program Files\Alcohol Soft\Alcohol 120\StarWind\StarWindServiceAE.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\E-KEY\CeEKey.exe
C:\Program Files\EzButton\EzButton.EXE
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TouchPad\TPTray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Touch and Launch\PadExe.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Power Management\CePMTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 9.0\Acrobat\Acrotray.exe
C:\Program Files\UsbBoost\TurboHddUsb.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\avp.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSCDSPD\toscdspd.exe
C:\Program Files\RocketDock\RocketDock.exe
C:\Program Files\PeerBlock\peerblock.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RAMASST.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Widgets\YahooWidgets.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logishrd\KHAL2\KHALMNPR.EXE
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Widgets\YahooWidgets.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\klwtblfs.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://google.atcomet.com/b/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = 63.251.15.23:80
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = local
O2 - BHO: ContributeBHO Class - {074C1DC5-9320-4A9A-947D-C042949C6216} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\/Adobe Contribute CS4/contributeieplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: BitComet ClickCapture - {39F7E362-828A-4B5A-BCAF-5B79BFDFEA60} - C:\Program Files\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.3.7.16.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: IEVkbdBHO - {59273AB4-E7D3-40F9-A1A8-6FA9CCA1862C} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\ievkbd.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswshx.dll
O2 - BHO: Search Helper - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SEPsearchhelperie.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Conversion Toolbar Helper - {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.1.1309.3572\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: McAfee SiteAdvisor BHO - {B164E929-A1B6-4A06-B104-2CD0E90A88FF} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\siteadvisor\mcieplg.dll
O2 - BHO: WOT Helper - {C920E44A-7F78-4E64-BDD7-A57026E7FEB7} - C:\Program Files\WOT\WOT.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {E15A8DC0-8516-42A1-81EA-DC94EC1ACF10} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O2 - BHO: link filter bho - {E33CF602-D945-461A-83F0-819F76A199F8} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\klwtbbho.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O2 - BHO: SmartSelect - {F4971EE7-DAA0-4053-9964-665D8EE6A077} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O3 - Toolbar: WOT - {71576546-354D-41c9-AAE8-31F2EC22BF0D} - C:\Program Files\WOT\WOT.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Windows Live Toolbar - {21FA44EF-376D-4D53-9B0F-8A89D3229068} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Adobe PDF - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Contribute Toolbar - {517BDDE4-E3A7-4570-B21E-2B52B6139FC7} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\/Adobe Contribute CS4/contributeieplugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee SiteAdvisor Toolbar - {0EBBBE48-BAD4-4B4C-8E5A-516ABECAE064} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\siteadvisor\mcieplg.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CeEKEY] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\E-KEY\CeEKey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EzButton] C:\Program Files\EzButton\EzButton.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apoint] C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apoint.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPNF] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TouchPad\TPTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PadTouch] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Touch and Launch\PadExe.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CeEPOWER] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Power Management\CePMTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdobeCS4ServiceManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\CS4ServiceManager\CS4ServiceManager.exe" -launchedbylogin
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Acrobat Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 9.0\Acrobat\Acrobat_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acrobat Assistant 8.0] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 9.0\Acrobat\Acrotray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe_ID0ENQBO] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Adobe\Adobe Version Cue CS4\Server\bin\VersionCueCS4Tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UsbBoost] C:\Program Files\UsbBoost\TurboHddUsb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVP] "C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\avp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kernel and Hardware Abstraction Layer] KHALMNPR.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TOSCDSPD] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSCDSPD\toscdspd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [RocketDock] "C:\Program Files\RocketDock\RocketDock.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [igndlm.exe] C:\Program Files\Download Manager\DLM.exe /windowsstart /startifwork
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AlcoholAutomount] "C:\Program Files\Alcohol Soft\Alcohol 120\axcmd.exe" /automount
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PeerBlock] C:\Program Files\PeerBlock\peerblock.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Yahoo! Widgets.lnk = C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Widgets\YahooWidgets.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech SetPoint.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
O4 - Global Startup: RAMASST.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\system32\RAMASST.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload &with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all video with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddVideo.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddAllLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Anti-Banner - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\ie_banner_deny.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Append Link Target to Existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppendSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Append to Existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert Link Target to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECaptureSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Blog This - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Blog This in Windows Live Writer - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Create Mobile Favorite - {2EAF5BB1-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\Microsoft ActiveSync\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\Microsoft ActiveSync\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Create Mobile Favorite... - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\Microsoft ActiveSync\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: &Virtual keyboard - {4248FE82-7FCB-46AC-B270-339F08212110} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\klwtbbho.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: URLs c&heck - {CCF151D8-D089-449F-A5A4-D9909053F20F} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\klwtbbho.dll
O9 - Extra button: BitComet - {D18A0B52-D63C-4ed0-AFC6-C1E3DC1AF43A} - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.3.7.16.dll/206 (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1234139226015
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {EF791A6B-FC12-4C68-99EF-FB9E207A39E6} - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/iss-loc/mcfscan/2,2,0,5652/mcfscan.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: NameServer = 208.67.220.220,208.67.222.222 
O17 - HKLM\System\CS2\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: NameServer = 208.67.220.220,208.67.222.222 
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: NameServer = 208.67.220.220,208.67.222.222 
O18 - Protocol: intu-qt2008 - {05E53CE9-66C8-4A9E-A99F-FDB7A8E7B596} - C:\Program Files\QuickTax 2008\ic2008pp.dll
O18 - Protocol: sacore - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\siteadvisor\mcieplg.dll
O18 - Protocol: wot - {C2A44D6B-CB9F-4663-88A6-DF2F26E4D952} - C:\Program Files\WOT\WOT.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\AVP9\mzvkbd3.dll,C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\AVP9\kloehk.dll
O23 - Service: Atheros Configuration Service (ACS) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ACS.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Version Cue CS4 - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Adobe Version Cue CS4\Server\bin\VersionCueCS4.exe
O23 - Service: Anyplace Control Security - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\svcadmin.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: Kaspersky Internet Security (AVP) - Kaspersky Lab - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\avp.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: CeEPwrSvc - COMPAL ELECTRONIC INC. - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Power Management\CeEPwrSvc.exe
O23 - Service: ConfigFree Service (CFSvcs) - TOSHIBA CORPORATION - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
O23 - Service: Defragmentation-Service (DfSdkS) - mst software GmbH, Germany - C:\Program Files\Ashampoo\Ashampoo WinOptimizer 6\Dfsdks.exe
O23 - Service: DVD-RAM_Service - Matsu****a Electric Industrial Co., Ltd. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\DVDRAMSV.exe
O23 - Service: EPSON V3 Service4(01) (EPSON_PM_RPCV4_01) - SEIKO EPSON CORPORATION - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\EPSON\EPW!3 SSRP\E_S40RP7.EXE
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Acresso Software Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate1ca1d7f8419bf94) (gupdate1ca1d7f8419bf94) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: IviRegMgr - InterVideo - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InterVideo\RegMgr\iviRegMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: Logitech Bluetooth Service (LBTServ) - Logitech, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\Bluetooth\LBTServ.exe
O23 - Service: LVCOMSer - Logitech Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVCOMSER\LVComSer.exe
O23 - Service: Process Monitor (LVPrcSrv) - Logitech Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVMVFM\LVPrcSrv.exe
O23 - Service: LVSrvLauncher - Logitech Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\SrvLnch\SrvLnch.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SiteAdvisor Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McSACore.exe
O23 - Service: Nero BackItUp Scheduler 3 - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero8\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nero\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: PLFlash DeviceIoControl Service - Prolific Technology Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\IoctlSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\SPOOL\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Protexis Licensing V2 (PSI_SVC_2) - Protexis Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Protexis\License Service\PsiService_2.exe
O23 - Service: StarWind AE Service (StarWindServiceAE) - Rocket Division Software - C:\Program Files\Alcohol Soft\Alcohol 120\StarWind\StarWindServiceAE.exe
O23 - Service: VNC Server Version 4 (WinVNC4) - RealVNC Ltd. - C:\Program Files\RealVNC\VNC4\WinVNC4.exe

--
End of file - 18160 bytes


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

before we can go any further with this one

please read http://thespykiller.co.uk/index.php/topic,8973.0.html and folloqw the instructions to remove daemon tools & the sptd driver which hiodes entries in gmer & gives false readings about a rootkit, I suspect you might have

once that is done, please run gmer again and post its new log


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

you might have problems as it looks like combofix has removed a vital system file 


do not reboot but go to 
c:\qoobox & find ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt

post that in your next reply so we can restore it


----------



## chris_m (Nov 20, 2009)

here is the combo fix quarantine log

2009-11-21 05:40:19 . 2009-11-21 05:40:19 1,086 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\Registry_backups\AddRemove-Tap a Jam.reg.dat
2009-11-21 05:40:19 . 2009-11-21 05:40:19 536 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\Registry_backups\AddRemove-GameSpy Arcade.reg.dat
2009-11-21 05:40:19 . 2009-11-21 05:40:19 1,550 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\Registry_backups\AddRemove-CSVExport_is1.reg.dat
2009-11-21 05:37:30 . 2009-11-21 05:37:30 534 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\Registry_backups\SafeBoot-MCODS.reg.dat
2009-11-21 05:37:29 . 2009-11-21 05:37:29 546 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\Registry_backups\SafeBoot-mcmscsvc.reg.dat
2009-11-21 05:32:47 . 2009-11-21 05:32:47 98 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\Registry_backups\HKCU-Run-AdobeBridge.reg.dat
2009-11-21 05:32:24 . 2009-11-21 05:32:25 270 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\Registry_backups\HKCU-Run-20090604.reg.dat
2009-11-21 05:32:02 . 2009-11-21 05:32:02 138 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\Registry_backups\HKCU-Run-IrRC.reg.dat
2009-11-21 04:07:15 . 2009-11-21 04:07:15 8,508 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\Registry_backups\tcpip.reg
2009-11-21 02:11:17 . 2009-11-21 02:11:17 51 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\catchme.log
2009-11-10 05:29:03 . 2009-11-10 05:29:04 961 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\chris\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Logitech . Product Registration.lnk.vir
2009-09-12 02:40:09 . 2009-09-12 02:40:09 203,776 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\WINDOWS\system32\clrviddc.dll.vir
2001-08-17 13:51:52 . 2001-08-17 19:51:52 3,328 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\pciide.sys.vir


----------



## chris_m (Nov 20, 2009)

here is the new hijack this report after uninstalling alcohol 120

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 3:43:52 PM, on 11/21/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ACS.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVMVFM\LVPrcSrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\svcadmin.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\avp.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Power Management\CeEPwrSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DVDRAMSV.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\EPSON\EPW!3 SSRP\E_S40RP7.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InterVideo\RegMgr\iviRegMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVCOMSER\LVComSer.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McSACore.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVCOMSER\LVComSer.exe
C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero8\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\IoctlSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\SPOOL\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\HPZipm12.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Protexis\License Service\PsiService_2.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\SeaPort\SeaPort.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\E-KEY\CeEKey.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\EzButton\EzButton.EXE
C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apoint.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Touch and Launch\PadExe.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apntex.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 9.0\Acrobat\Acrotray.exe
C:\Program Files\UsbBoost\TurboHddUsb.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\avp.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSCDSPD\toscdspd.exe
C:\Program Files\RocketDock\RocketDock.exe
C:\Program Files\PeerBlock\peerblock.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RAMASST.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Widgets\YahooWidgets.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logishrd\KHAL2\KHALMNPR.EXE
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Widgets\YahooWidgets.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\klwtblfs.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskmgr.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://google.atcomet.com/b/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = 63.251.15.23:80
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = local
O2 - BHO: ContributeBHO Class - {074C1DC5-9320-4A9A-947D-C042949C6216} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\/Adobe Contribute CS4/contributeieplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: BitComet ClickCapture - {39F7E362-828A-4B5A-BCAF-5B79BFDFEA60} - C:\Program Files\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.3.7.16.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: IEVkbdBHO - {59273AB4-E7D3-40F9-A1A8-6FA9CCA1862C} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\ievkbd.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswshx.dll
O2 - BHO: Search Helper - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SEPsearchhelperie.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Conversion Toolbar Helper - {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.1.1309.3572\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: McAfee SiteAdvisor BHO - {B164E929-A1B6-4A06-B104-2CD0E90A88FF} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\siteadvisor\mcieplg.dll
O2 - BHO: WOT Helper - {C920E44A-7F78-4E64-BDD7-A57026E7FEB7} - C:\Program Files\WOT\WOT.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {E15A8DC0-8516-42A1-81EA-DC94EC1ACF10} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O2 - BHO: link filter bho - {E33CF602-D945-461A-83F0-819F76A199F8} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\klwtbbho.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O2 - BHO: SmartSelect - {F4971EE7-DAA0-4053-9964-665D8EE6A077} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O3 - Toolbar: WOT - {71576546-354D-41c9-AAE8-31F2EC22BF0D} - C:\Program Files\WOT\WOT.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Windows Live Toolbar - {21FA44EF-376D-4D53-9B0F-8A89D3229068} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Adobe PDF - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Contribute Toolbar - {517BDDE4-E3A7-4570-B21E-2B52B6139FC7} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\/Adobe Contribute CS4/contributeieplugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee SiteAdvisor Toolbar - {0EBBBE48-BAD4-4B4C-8E5A-516ABECAE064} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\siteadvisor\mcieplg.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CeEKEY] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\E-KEY\CeEKey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EzButton] C:\Program Files\EzButton\EzButton.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apoint] C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apoint.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPNF] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TouchPad\TPTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PadTouch] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Touch and Launch\PadExe.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CeEPOWER] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Power Management\CePMTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdobeCS4ServiceManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\CS4ServiceManager\CS4ServiceManager.exe" -launchedbylogin
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Acrobat Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 9.0\Acrobat\Acrobat_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acrobat Assistant 8.0] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 9.0\Acrobat\Acrotray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe_ID0ENQBO] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Adobe\Adobe Version Cue CS4\Server\bin\VersionCueCS4Tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UsbBoost] C:\Program Files\UsbBoost\TurboHddUsb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVP] "C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\avp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kernel and Hardware Abstraction Layer] KHALMNPR.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TOSCDSPD] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSCDSPD\toscdspd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [RocketDock] "C:\Program Files\RocketDock\RocketDock.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [igndlm.exe] C:\Program Files\Download Manager\DLM.exe /windowsstart /startifwork
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PeerBlock] C:\Program Files\PeerBlock\peerblock.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Yahoo! Widgets.lnk = C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Widgets\YahooWidgets.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech SetPoint.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
O4 - Global Startup: RAMASST.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\system32\RAMASST.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload &with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all video with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddVideo.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddAllLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Anti-Banner - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\ie_banner_deny.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Append Link Target to Existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppendSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Append to Existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert Link Target to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECaptureSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Blog This - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Blog This in Windows Live Writer - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Create Mobile Favorite - {2EAF5BB1-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\Microsoft ActiveSync\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\Microsoft ActiveSync\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Create Mobile Favorite... - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\Microsoft ActiveSync\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: &Virtual keyboard - {4248FE82-7FCB-46AC-B270-339F08212110} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\klwtbbho.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: URLs c&heck - {CCF151D8-D089-449F-A5A4-D9909053F20F} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\klwtbbho.dll
O9 - Extra button: BitComet - {D18A0B52-D63C-4ed0-AFC6-C1E3DC1AF43A} - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.3.7.16.dll/206 (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1234139226015
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {EF791A6B-FC12-4C68-99EF-FB9E207A39E6} - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/iss-loc/mcfscan/2,2,0,5652/mcfscan.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: NameServer = 208.67.220.220,208.67.222.222 
O17 - HKLM\System\CS2\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: NameServer = 208.67.220.220,208.67.222.222 
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: NameServer = 208.67.220.220,208.67.222.222 
O18 - Protocol: intu-qt2008 - {05E53CE9-66C8-4A9E-A99F-FDB7A8E7B596} - C:\Program Files\QuickTax 2008\ic2008pp.dll
O18 - Protocol: sacore - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\siteadvisor\mcieplg.dll
O18 - Protocol: wot - {C2A44D6B-CB9F-4663-88A6-DF2F26E4D952} - C:\Program Files\WOT\WOT.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\AVP9\mzvkbd3.dll,C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\AVP9\kloehk.dll
O23 - Service: Atheros Configuration Service (ACS) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ACS.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Version Cue CS4 - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Adobe Version Cue CS4\Server\bin\VersionCueCS4.exe
O23 - Service: Anyplace Control Security - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\svcadmin.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: Kaspersky Internet Security (AVP) - Kaspersky Lab - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\avp.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: CeEPwrSvc - COMPAL ELECTRONIC INC. - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Power Management\CeEPwrSvc.exe
O23 - Service: ConfigFree Service (CFSvcs) - TOSHIBA CORPORATION - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
O23 - Service: Defragmentation-Service (DfSdkS) - mst software GmbH, Germany - C:\Program Files\Ashampoo\Ashampoo WinOptimizer 6\Dfsdks.exe
O23 - Service: DVD-RAM_Service - Matsu****a Electric Industrial Co., Ltd. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\DVDRAMSV.exe
O23 - Service: EPSON V3 Service4(01) (EPSON_PM_RPCV4_01) - SEIKO EPSON CORPORATION - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\EPSON\EPW!3 SSRP\E_S40RP7.EXE
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Acresso Software Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate1ca1d7f8419bf94) (gupdate1ca1d7f8419bf94) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: IviRegMgr - InterVideo - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InterVideo\RegMgr\iviRegMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: Logitech Bluetooth Service (LBTServ) - Logitech, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\Bluetooth\LBTServ.exe
O23 - Service: LVCOMSer - Logitech Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVCOMSER\LVComSer.exe
O23 - Service: Process Monitor (LVPrcSrv) - Logitech Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVMVFM\LVPrcSrv.exe
O23 - Service: LVSrvLauncher - Logitech Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\SrvLnch\SrvLnch.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SiteAdvisor Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McSACore.exe
O23 - Service: Nero BackItUp Scheduler 3 - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero8\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nero\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: PLFlash DeviceIoControl Service - Prolific Technology Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\IoctlSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\SPOOL\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Protexis Licensing V2 (PSI_SVC_2) - Protexis Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Protexis\License Service\PsiService_2.exe
O23 - Service: VNC Server Version 4 (WinVNC4) - RealVNC Ltd. - C:\Program Files\RealVNC\VNC4\WinVNC4.exe

--
End of file - 18012 bytes


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

first delete existinmg copy of combofix from desktop

download an updated version from original link, pl;ace it on desktop & follow instructions below

Download the attached CFScript.txt and save it to your desktop ( click on the link underneath this post & if you are using internet explorer when the "File download" pop up comes press *SAVE * and choose desktop in the list of selections in that window & press save)

*Disable any antivirus/antimalware/firewall realtime protection or script blocking in the same way you did previously before running combofix & remember to re-enable it when it has finished *

Close any open browsers 
Then drag the CFScript.txt into the ComboFix.exe as shown in the screenshot below.










This will start ComboFix again. It may ask to reboot. Post the contents of Combofix.txt in your next reply together with a new HijackThis log.

*Note: these instructions and script were created specifically for this user. If you are not this user, do NOT follow these instructions or use this script as it could damage the workings of your system and will not fix your problem. If you have a similar problem start your own topic in the malware fixing forum *


----------



## chris_m (Nov 20, 2009)

ComboFix 09-11-23.02 - chris 11/24/2009 1:56.2.2 - x86
Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.1.2600.3.1252.1.1033.18.1407.760 [GMT -6:00]
Running from: c:\documents and settings\chris\Desktop\ComboFix.exe
Command switches used :: c:\documents and settings\chris\Desktop\CFScript.txt
AV: Kaspersky Internet Security *On-access scanning disabled* (Updated) {2C4D4BC6-0793-4956-A9F9-E252435469C0}
FW: Kaspersky Internet Security *disabled* {2C4D4BC6-0793-4956-A9F9-E252435469C0}
.

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Other Deletions )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

C:\drivers
c:\drivers\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardBus\Win2KXP\ECB2KXP.cat
c:\drivers\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardBus\Win2KXP\ECB2KXP.inf
c:\drivers\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardBus\Win9XME\ECB9XME.INF
c:\drivers\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardRead\Win2KXP\EMS7SK.cat
c:\drivers\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardRead\Win2KXP\EMS7SK.inf
c:\drivers\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardRead\Win2KXP\EMS7SK.sys
c:\drivers\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardRead\Win2KXP\ESD7SK.cat
c:\drivers\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardRead\Win2KXP\ESD7SK.inf
c:\drivers\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardRead\Win2KXP\ESD7SK.sys
c:\drivers\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardRead\Win2KXP\ESM7SK.cat
c:\drivers\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardRead\Win2KXP\ESM7SK.inf
c:\drivers\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardRead\Win2KXP\ESM7SK.sys
c:\drivers\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardRead\Win9XME\EMS7S.inf
c:\drivers\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardRead\Win9XME\EMS7S.sys
c:\drivers\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardRead\Win9XME\EMS7SP.pdr
c:\drivers\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardRead\Win9XME\ESD7S.inf
c:\drivers\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardRead\Win9XME\ESD7S.sys
c:\drivers\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardRead\Win9XME\ESD7SP.pdr
c:\drivers\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardRead\Win9XME\ESM7S.inf
c:\drivers\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardRead\Win9XME\ESM7S.sys
c:\drivers\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardRead\Win9XME\ESM7SP.pdr
c:\drivers\5 IN 1 CARD READER\EMCRI.dll
c:\drivers\5 IN 1 CARD READER\FastIn2k.exe
c:\drivers\5 IN 1 CARD READER\Fastin98.exe
c:\drivers\5 IN 1 CARD READER\Setup.exe
c:\drivers\5 IN 1 CARD READER\Setup.ini
c:\drivers\ADOBE ACROBAT READER\AcroReader51_ENU.exe
c:\drivers\AUDIO\alcchkid.exe
c:\drivers\AUDIO\alcrmv.exe
c:\drivers\AUDIO\alcrmv9x.exe
c:\drivers\AUDIO\alcupd.exe
c:\drivers\AUDIO\ALCXDEV.EXE
c:\drivers\AUDIO\config\alcxhweq.dat
c:\drivers\AUDIO\config\alcxinit.dat
c:\drivers\AUDIO\data1.cab
c:\drivers\AUDIO\data1.hdr
c:\drivers\AUDIO\data2.cab
c:\drivers\AUDIO\GETDXVER.EXE
c:\drivers\AUDIO\ikernel.ex_
c:\drivers\AUDIO\layout.bin
c:\drivers\AUDIO\README.TXT
c:\drivers\AUDIO\SetCDfmt.exe
c:\drivers\AUDIO\Setup.exe
c:\drivers\AUDIO\Setup.ini
c:\drivers\AUDIO\setup.inx
c:\drivers\AUDIO\SOUNDMAN.ICO
c:\drivers\AUDIO\WDM\ALCXSENS.sys
c:\drivers\AUDIO\WDM\Alcxwdm.cat
c:\drivers\AUDIO\WDM\Alcxwdm.inf
c:\drivers\AUDIO\WDM\alcxwdm.sys
c:\drivers\AUDIO\WDM\Alcxwdm0.inf
c:\drivers\AUDIO\WDM\Alcxwdm1.inf
c:\drivers\AUDIO\WDM\Alcxwdm10.inf
c:\drivers\AUDIO\WDM\Alcxwdm11.inf
c:\drivers\AUDIO\WDM\Alcxwdm12.inf
c:\drivers\AUDIO\WDM\Alcxwdm13.inf
c:\drivers\AUDIO\WDM\Alcxwdm14.inf
c:\drivers\AUDIO\WDM\Alcxwdm15.inf
c:\drivers\AUDIO\WDM\Alcxwdm16.inf
c:\drivers\AUDIO\WDM\Alcxwdm2.inf
c:\drivers\AUDIO\WDM\Alcxwdm3.inf
c:\drivers\AUDIO\WDM\Alcxwdm4.inf
c:\drivers\AUDIO\WDM\Alcxwdm5.inf
c:\drivers\AUDIO\WDM\Alcxwdm6.inf
c:\drivers\AUDIO\WDM\Alcxwdm7.inf
c:\drivers\AUDIO\WDM\Alcxwdm8.inf
c:\drivers\AUDIO\WDM\Alcxwdm9.inf
c:\drivers\AUDIO\WDM\ALSndMgr.cpl
c:\drivers\AUDIO\WDM\alsndmgr.wav
c:\drivers\AUDIO\WDM\audio3d.dll
c:\drivers\AUDIO\WDM\crlds3d.dll
c:\drivers\AUDIO\WDM\RtlCPAPI.dll
c:\drivers\AUDIO\WDM\RTLCPL.exe
c:\drivers\AUDIO\WDM\SoundMan.exe
c:\drivers\AUDIO\WinNT4\ALCXNT.DLL
c:\drivers\AUDIO\WinNT4\ALCXNT.SYS
c:\drivers\AUDIO\WinNT4\ALSWWTNT.DAT
c:\drivers\AUDIO\WinNT4\Alswwtnt.dll
c:\drivers\AUDIO\WinNT4\Alswwtnt.sys
c:\drivers\AUDIO\WinNT4\ALSWWTNT.TON
c:\drivers\AUDIO\WinNT4\MMDRV.DLL
c:\drivers\AUDIO\WinNT4\Oemsetup.inf
c:\drivers\AUDIO\WinNT4\SoundMan.exe
c:\drivers\CD DVD ACOUSTIC SILENCER\data1.cab
c:\drivers\CD DVD ACOUSTIC SILENCER\data1.hdr
c:\drivers\CD DVD ACOUSTIC SILENCER\data2.cab
c:\drivers\CD DVD ACOUSTIC SILENCER\ikernel.ex_
c:\drivers\CD DVD ACOUSTIC SILENCER\layout.bin
c:\drivers\CD DVD ACOUSTIC SILENCER\Setup.exe
c:\drivers\CD DVD ACOUSTIC SILENCER\Setup.ini
c:\drivers\CD DVD ACOUSTIC SILENCER\setup.inx
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\data1.cab
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\data1.hdr
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\data2.cab
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\Approach.csv
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\Cause.csv
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\CFHelp.chm
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\cfloghis.htm
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\cflogtmp.htm
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\CFView.ini
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\DlgStr.ini
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\cf1_0.htm
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\cf1_1.htm
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\cf1_2.htm
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\cf1_3.htm
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\header.htm
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\ani_up-b.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\attent.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\b1.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\b2.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\back_3.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\cafe.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\cf1_tl_1.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\doc1.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\doc2.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\doc3.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\doc4.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\doc5.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\doc6.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\file_and_printer_sharing.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\firewall_setting.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\fug.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\header01.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\header02.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\header03.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\home.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon-b.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon-c.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon-dev.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon-di.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon-f.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon-h.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon-int.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon-ip.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon-pr.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon_01.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon_02.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon_03.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon_1.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon_1_1.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon_1_2.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon_2.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon_2_1.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon_2_2.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon_3.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon_3_1.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon_3_2.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\logo.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\meeting1.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\meeting2.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\pc2000.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\pc20xp.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\spacer.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\title.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\title01.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\title02.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\title03.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\window.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\window1.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\wired.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\wireless.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\work_y.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\menu.htm
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\top.htm
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\top2.htm
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\cf2_0.htm
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\cf2_1.htm
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\cf2_2.htm
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\cf2_3.htm
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\cf2_4.htm
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\attent.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\b1.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\b2.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\b3.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\b4.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\b5.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\b6.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\b7.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\b8.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\b9.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\back_4.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_c2.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_P10.GIF
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p11.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p12.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p13.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p2.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p21.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p22.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p25.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p27.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p29.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p3.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p32.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p4.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p5.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p6.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p8.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p9.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_tl_1.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\change01.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\change02.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\change03.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\change04.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\change05.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\change06.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\doc1-2.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\doc10.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\doc11.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\doc12.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\doc13.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\doc2.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\doc3.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\doc4-1.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\doc4.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\doc5-1.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\doc5.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\hotspot04.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\icon-c.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\icon-k.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\icon-l.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\icon-s.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\icon1.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\log01.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\log02.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\log03.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\log04.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\log06.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\log07.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\memo.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\profile01.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\profile02.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\profile03.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\profile04.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\profile05.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\profile06.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\profile06a.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\profile06b.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\profile07.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\profile08.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\profile09.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\profile10.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\profile11.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\profile12.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\profile13.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\profile14.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\profile15.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\profile16.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\setting01.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\setting02.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\setting03.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\setting04.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\spacer.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\cf3_0.htm
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\cf3_1.htm
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\cf3_10.htm
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\cf3_11.htm
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\cf3_2.htm
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\cf3_3.htm
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\cf3_4.htm
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\cf3_5.htm
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\cf3_6.htm
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\cf3_7.htm
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\cf3_8.htm
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\cf3_9.htm
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\_infport02.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\_infport08.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_BT.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_BTdetect.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_BTrescan.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_close.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_rescanBT.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_rescanWLAN.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_resize.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_setting.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_SettingScreen.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_start.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\aerial01.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\aerial02.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\aerial02.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\aerial03.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\aerial04.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autoch.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autodev1.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autodev2.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autodev3.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autodev5.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autodev6.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autodev8.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autodev9.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autopro.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autopro1.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autopro10.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autopro2.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autopro3.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autopro4.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autopro5.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autopro6.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autopro7.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autopro8.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autopro9.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autoss1.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autoss2.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autoss3.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autoss4.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autoss5.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autoss6.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\b1.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\b2.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\b3.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\b4.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\b5.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\b6.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\b7.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\b8.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\b9.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\back_5.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\BluetoothOption.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\BT-min.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\BT-mode.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\BT-Refresh.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\btinstall.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\BTinstallwizard.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\cable01.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\cable02.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\cafe.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_55.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_bt1.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_bt2.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_bt3.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_bt4.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_bt5.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_bt6.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_bt7.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_bt8.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_sk1.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\change.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\configured.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\connected.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\connecting.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\connecting.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\create01.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\create02.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\create03.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\create04.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\create05.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\create06.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\create07.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\create08.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\dev1.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\dev2.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\dev3.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\dev4.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\dev5.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\dev6.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\disconnected.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\GeneralOption.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\home.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\homessid.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\hot1.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\hot2.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\hot2.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\hot4.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\hot6.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\hot7.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\hot8.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\hotspot02.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\hotspot03.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\hotspot04.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\icon-b.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\icon-c.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\icon-h.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\icon-ir1.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\icon-ir2.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\icon-pc.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\icon-X.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\icon2.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\infport01.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\infport02.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\infport03.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\infport04.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\infport05.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\infport06.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\infport07.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\infport08.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\infport09.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\infport10.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\infport11.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\infport12.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\infport13.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\infport14.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\infport15.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\infport16.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\infport17.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\key1.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\key10.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\key11.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\key12.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\key13.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\key14.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\key15.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\key2.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\key3.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\key4.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\key5.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\key6.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\key7.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\key8.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\key9.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\launch_d.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\launch_p.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\launch_w.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\launcherOption.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\next.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\office01.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\office02.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\profile010.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\quick1.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\quick2.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\quick3.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\quick4.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\quick5.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\quick6.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\spacer.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\title_1.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\WiFi-min.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\WiFi-mode.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\WiFi-Refresh.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\WiFiOption.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\wiz01.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\wiz02.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\wiz03.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\wiz04.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\wiz05.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\wiz06.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\wiz07.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\wiz10.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\work.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\workssid.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\config.css
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\index.htm
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\MessDlg.ini
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\NDSNLS.ini
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ENG\setup.ini
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\engine32.cab
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\ikernel.ex_
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\InstDlg.dll
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\InstProt.dll
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\A5504T.chm
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\Approach.csv
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\Cause.csv
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\CFHelp.chm
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\cfloghis.htm
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\cflogtmp.htm
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\CFView.ini
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\DlgStr.ini
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\cf_howto.htm
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\cf_naiyou.htm
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\cf_yougo.htm
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\cf1_0.htm
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\cf1_1.htm
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\cf1_3.htm
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\header.htm
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\ani_up-b.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\attent.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\autochg.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\b1.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\b2.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\b3.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\b4.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\back_3.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\cafe.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\CF_logo.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\cf1_tl_1.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\diagnosis.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\doc1-2.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\doc1.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\doc2.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\doc3.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\doc4.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\doc5.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\doc6.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\exit.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\file_and_printer_sharing.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\firewall_setting.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\fug.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\header01.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\header02.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\header03.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\home.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\HowAboutCF.jpg
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\howto.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\i_AP.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\i_DHCP.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\i_DNS.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\i_GW.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\i_proxy.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\i_SSID.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\i_WEP.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\i_WINS.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\i_wired.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\icon-b.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\icon-c.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\icon-dev.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\icon-di.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\icon-f.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\icon-h.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\icon-int.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\icon-ip.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\icon-pr.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\icon_1.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\icon_1_1.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\icon_1_2.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\icon_2.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\icon_2_1.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\icon_2_2.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\icon_3.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\icon_3_1.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\icon_3_2.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\jouchu.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\jouchu2.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\logo.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\meeting1.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\meeting2.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\memo.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\naiyou.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\net.swf
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\next.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\notice.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\pc2000.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\pc20xp.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\spacer.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\taskbar.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\taskbar2.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\taskbar3.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\title.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\title01.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\title02.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\title03.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\topspace_15.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\topspace_5.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\topspace_L.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\topspace_R.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\vssver.scc
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\window.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\window1.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\wired.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\wireless.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\work_y.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\yougo.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\menu.htm
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\top.htm
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\top2.htm
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\cf2_0.htm
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\cf2_1.htm
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\cf2_2.htm
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\cf2_3.htm
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\cf2_4.htm
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\attent.gif


----------



## chris_m (Nov 20, 2009)

c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\b1.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\b2.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\b3.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\b4.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\b5.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\b6.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\b7.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\b8.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\b9.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\back_4.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_2.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_c1.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_c2.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_c3.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_c4.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_c5.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_c6.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_c7.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p1.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p10.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p11.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p12.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p13.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p15.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p19.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p2.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p20.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p21.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p22.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p23.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p24.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p25.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p26.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p26b.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p27.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p28.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p29.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p3.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p30.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p31.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p32.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p4.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p5.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p6.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p7.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p8.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p9.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_tl_1.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\chair.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\createlog.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\delprof1.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\delprof2.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\delprof3.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\delprof4.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\doc.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\doc1-2.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\doc10.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\doc11.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\doc12.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\doc13.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\doc2.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\doc3.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\doc4-1.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\doc4-a.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\doc4.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\doc5-1.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\doc5-a.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\doc5-b.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\doc5.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\icon-k.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\icon-l.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\icon-s.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\icon1.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\icon2.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\inet_option.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\log02.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\noproblem.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\option_btn.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\problem.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\profile02.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\run_diagnosis.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\selectsound1.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\selectsound2.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\setting03.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\setting04.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\sound1.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\sound2.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\sound3.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\SOUND4.GIF
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\spacer.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\vssver.scc
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\cf3_0.htm
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\cf3_1.htm
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\cf3_10.htm
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\cf3_11.htm
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\cf3_13.htm
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\cf3_16.htm
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\cf3_2.htm
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\cf3_3.htm
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\cf3_4.htm
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\cf3_5.htm
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\cf3_6.htm
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\cf3_7.htm
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\cf3_8.htm
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\cf3_9.htm
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\_wiz07.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_BT.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_BTdetect.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_BTrescan.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_close.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\Aerial_OptionDlg.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_rescanBT.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_rescanWLAN.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_resize.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_setting.PNG
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_start.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_WLAN.PNG
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\aerial01.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\aerial02.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autoch.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autodev1.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autodev2.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autodev3.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autodev5.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autodev6.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autodev8.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autodev9.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autopro1.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autopro10.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autopro2.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autopro3.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autopro4.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autopro5.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autopro6.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autopro7.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autopro8.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autopro9.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autoss1.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autoss2.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autoss3.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autoss4.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autoss5.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autoss6.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\b1.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\b2.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\b3.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\b4.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\b5.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\b6.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\b7.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\b8.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\b9.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\back_5.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\BluetoothOption.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\BT-min.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\BT-mode.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\BT-Refresh.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\btinstall.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\BTinstallwizard.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cable01.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cable02.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cafe.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3-bt2.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3-bt7.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_4.1.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_4.2.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_4.3.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_4.4.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_4.5.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_5_1.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_55.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_bt1.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_bt3.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_bt4.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_bt5.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_bt6.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_bt7.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_bt8.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_RD1.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_RD2.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_sk1.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_was0.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_was1.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_was2.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_was3.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_was5.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_was6.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_was7.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_was8.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\change.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\configured.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\connected.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\connecting.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\dev1.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\dev2.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\dev3.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\dev4.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\dev5.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\dev6.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\direct.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\disconnected.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\File_Msg.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\FileLaunchNew.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\FileTransfer.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\GeneralOption.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\GroupEdit.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\GroupMain.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\home.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\homessid.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\hot1.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\hot2.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\hot4.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\hot6.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\hot7.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\hot8.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\hotspot02.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\hotspot03.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\hotspot04.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\icon-c.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\icon-h.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\icon-ir1.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\icon-ir2.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\icon-pc.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\icon-X.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\icon2.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\infport01.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\infport02.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\infport03.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\infport04.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\infport05.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\infport06.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\infport07.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\infport08.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\infport09.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\infport15.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\infport17.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\Invite_Msg.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\IrisChat.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\IrisClose.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\IrisFileAppend.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\IrisFileR.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\IrisInvite.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\IrisMain.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\IrisMenu.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\IrisMenu2.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\IrisMode.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\IrisProfile.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\IrisRoomName.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\IrisSmall.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\IrisUserBalloon.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\key1.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\key10.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\key11.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\key12.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\key13.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\key14.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\key15.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\key2.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\key3.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\key4.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\key5.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\key6.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\key7.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\key8.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\key9.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\LancherOption.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\launch_b.PNG
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\launch_d.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\launch_p.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\launch_w.PNG
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\Launcher_invaite.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\lun_exit.PNG
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\meter.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\next.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\office01.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\office02.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\profile010.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\QCDevAdd.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\QCDevEdit.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\QCDeviceSubMenu.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\QCDevSetting.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\QCDevSetting2.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\QCProjAdd.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\QCProjEdit.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\QCProjSetting.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\QCSetting.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\quick1.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\quick2.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\quick3.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\quick4.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\quick5.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\quick6.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\resize.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\room.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\skin.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\spacer.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\storage.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\SummitOption.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\title_1.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\vssver.scc
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\WiFi-min.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\WiFi-mode.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\WiFi-Refresh.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\WiFiOption.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\wiz01.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\wiz02.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\wiz03.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\wiz04.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\wiz05.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\wiz06.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\wiz07.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\wiz10.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\work.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\workssid.gif
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\WTTMenuOther.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\WTTMenuTV.png
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\config.css
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\index.htm
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\glaunch.exe
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\MessDlg.ini
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\NDSNLS.ini
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\JPN\setup.ini
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\layout.bin
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\msvcp60.dll
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\-CFMAIN.MAN
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\-NDSBROW.MAN
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\-NDSTRAY.MAN
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\_CFToken.exe
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\_CFTokenN.exe
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\bios.dmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFAssoc.exe
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFBTSrch.exe
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFDialUp.exe
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFDropEx.dll
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFFINISH.wav
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFFOUND.wav
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\cfmain.exe
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFP2API.dll
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\cfscr.scr
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSec.exe
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\blue horizon\01_c_1.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\blue horizon\01_c_2.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\blue horizon\01_c_3.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\blue horizon\01_c_4.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\blue horizon\01_c_5.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\blue horizon\01_l_1.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\blue horizon\01_l_2.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\blue horizon\01_l_3.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\blue horizon\01_l_4.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\blue horizon\01_l_5.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\blue horizon\01_r.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\blue horizon\01_s.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\blue horizon\skinset.ini
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\cyberspace\cyb_b.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\cyberspace\cyb_l_0.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\cyberspace\cyb_l_1.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\cyberspace\cyb_l_2.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\cyberspace\cyb_l_3.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\cyberspace\cyb_l_4.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\cyberspace\cyb_l_5.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\cyberspace\cyb_r.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\cyberspace\cyb_s_0.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\cyberspace\cyb_s_1.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\cyberspace\cyb_s_2.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\cyberspace\cyb_s_3.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\cyberspace\cyb_s_4.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\cyberspace\cyb_s_5.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\cyberspace\skinset.ini
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\digital seed\04_c_1.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\digital seed\04_c_2.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\digital seed\04_c_3.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\digital seed\04_c_4.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\digital seed\04_c_5.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\digital seed\04_l_1.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\digital seed\04_l_2.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\digital seed\04_l_3.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\digital seed\04_l_4.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\digital seed\04_l_5.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\digital seed\04_r.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\digital seed\04_s.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\digital seed\skinset.ini
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\green hill\02_c_1.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\green hill\02_c_2.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\green hill\02_c_3.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\green hill\02_c_4.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\green hill\02_c_5.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\green hill\02_l_1.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\green hill\02_l_2.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\green hill\02_l_3.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\green hill\02_l_4.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\green hill\02_l_5.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\green hill\02_r.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\green hill\02_s.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\green hill\skinset.ini
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\metal work\00_c_1.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\metal work\00_c_2.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\metal work\00_c_3.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\metal work\00_c_4.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\metal work\00_c_5.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\metal work\00_l_1.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\metal work\00_l_2.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\metal work\00_l_3.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\metal work\00_l_4.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\metal work\00_l_5.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\metal work\00_r.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\metal work\00_s.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\metal work\skinset.ini
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\nature\07_c_1.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\nature\07_c_2.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\nature\07_c_3.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\nature\07_c_4.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\nature\07_c_5.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\nature\07_l_1.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\nature\07_l_2.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\nature\07_l_3.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\nature\07_l_4.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\nature\07_l_5.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\nature\07_r.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\nature\07_s.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\nature\skinset.ini
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\normal\Nor_b.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\normal\Nor_l_0.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\normal\Nor_l_1.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\normal\Nor_l_2.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\normal\Nor_l_3.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\normal\Nor_l_4.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\normal\Nor_l_5.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\normal\Nor_r.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\normal\Nor_s_0.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\normal\Nor_s_1.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\normal\Nor_s_2.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\normal\Nor_s_3.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\normal\Nor_s_4.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\normal\Nor_s_5.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\normal\skinset.ini
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\psychedelic\06_c_1.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\psychedelic\06_c_2.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\psychedelic\06_c_3.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\psychedelic\06_c_4.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\psychedelic\06_c_5.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\psychedelic\06_l_1.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\psychedelic\06_l_2.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\psychedelic\06_l_3.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\psychedelic\06_l_4.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\psychedelic\06_l_5.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\psychedelic\06_r.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\psychedelic\06_s.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\psychedelic\skinset.ini
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\solid jaguar\03_c_1.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\solid jaguar\03_c_2.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\solid jaguar\03_c_3.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\solid jaguar\03_c_4.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\solid jaguar\03_c_5.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\solid jaguar\03_l_1.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\solid jaguar\03_l_2.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\solid jaguar\03_l_3.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\solid jaguar\03_l_4.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\solid jaguar\03_l_5.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\solid jaguar\03_r.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\solid jaguar\03_s.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\solid jaguar\skinset.ini
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\toy\08_c_1.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\toy\08_c_2.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\toy\08_c_3.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\toy\08_c_4.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\toy\08_c_5.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\toy\08_l_1.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\toy\08_l_2.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\toy\08_l_3.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\toy\08_l_4.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\toy\08_l_5.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\toy\08_r.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\toy\08_s.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\toy\skinset.ini
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSOLVE.wav
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSServ.exe
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFUPNP.dll
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\cfview.dll
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFView.exe
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFView\illust_configfree.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFView\illust_doctor.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFView\illust_hotspot.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFView\illust_profile.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFView\title_configfree.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFView\title_doctor.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFView\title_hotspot.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFView\title_profile.bmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFWAN.exe
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\diagdb.dll
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\diagnote.exe
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\ECKBC.dmp
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\ElegantIris.jpg
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\ICON\coffee1.ico
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\ICON\coffee2.ico
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\ICON\dialup.ico
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\ICON\home.ico
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\ICON\hotdog.ico
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\ICON\mansion.ico
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\ICON\printer.ico
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\ICON\school.ico
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\Image\Boeing.jpg
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\Image\Boeing_s.jpg
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\Image\Hotspot.jpg
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\Image\Hotspot_s.jpg
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\Image\Mzone.jpg
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\Image\Mzone_s.jpg
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\Image\palachan.jpg
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\Image\Palachan_s.jpg
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\Image\Surfhere.jpg
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\Image\Surfhere_s.jpg
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\NDSBrow.exe
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\NDSDiag.exe


----------



## chris_m (Nov 20, 2009)

c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\NDSNLS.dll
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\NDSParts.dll
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\NDSTray.exe
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\OceanBlue.jpg
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\OliveYellow.jpg
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\OpenProp.dll
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\ProfGen.exe
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\ProfPass.exe
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\QCDPJ.dll
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\redirect.exe
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\SampleJpeg\SampleImage01.jpg
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\SampleJpeg\SamplePattern01.jpg
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\SampleJpeg\SamplePattern02.jpg
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\SampleJpeg\SamplePhoto01.jpg
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\SampleJpeg\SamplePhoto02.jpg
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\sound1.wav
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\sound2.wav
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\sound3.wav
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\support.chm
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\VENAPI.dll
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\WANDBIF.dll
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NDSReg.ini
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\netdevio.cat
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\NETDEVIO.INF
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\netdevio.sys
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\REG\CF.REG
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\Service\CFSvcs.exe
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\Service\IpAdrSet.dll
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\Service\NDSAPI.dll
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\setup.boot
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\setup.exe
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\setup.ini
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\setup.inx
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\TermTray.dll
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\VenInfo.dll
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\Version.ini
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\Version.txt
c:\drivers\CONFIG FREE\wcs.ini
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\AtiCim.bin
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\AtiCimUn.exe
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\BIN\AtiCIM.dll
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\BIN\atiicdxx.dll
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\BIN\atiicdxx.ini
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\BIN\atiicdxx.sys
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\BIN\atiicdxx.vxd
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\BIN\atricdxx.dft
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\BIN\atricdxx.enu
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\CheckVer.exe
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\CPanel\18196_2K.REG
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\CPanel\18196_XP.REG
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\CPanel\CP_2K.REG
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\CPanel\CP_XP.REG
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\CPanel\CPanel.dat
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\CPanel\CPANEL.dll
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\CPanel\data1.cab
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\CPanel\data1.hdr
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\CPanel\data2.cab
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\CPanel\FGL_32.REG
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\CPanel\ikernel.ex_
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\CPanel\install.ini
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\CPanel\layout.bin
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\CPanel\Setup.exe
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\CPanel\Setup.ini
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\CPanel\setup.inx
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\CPanel\setup.iss
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\CPanel\setup_shortcut.iss
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\data1.cab
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\data1.hdr
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\data2.cab
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\Driver\_setup.bmp
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\atiiseag.ini
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\B_16696\ati2cqag.dl_
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\B_16696\ati2dvag.dl_
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\B_16696\ati2edxx.dl_
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\B_16696\ati2evxx.dl_
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\B_16696\ati2evxx.ex_
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\B_16696\ati2mdxx.ex_
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\B_16696\ati2mtag.sy_
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\B_16696\ati3duag.dl_
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\B_16696\atiddc.dl_
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\B_16696\ATIDEMGR.dll
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\B_16696\atiiiexx.dll
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\B_16696\atioglxx.dl_
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\B_16696\atipdlxx.dl_
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\B_16696\atitvo32.dl_
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\B_16696\ativcoxx.dl_
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\B_16696\ativvaxx.dl_
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\B_16696\oemdspif.dl_
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\C2_18196.inf
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\CX_18196.cat
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\CX_18196.inf
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\Driver\C2_18196.INI
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\Driver\CX_18196.INI
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\Driver\data1.cab
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\Driver\data1.hdr
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\Driver\data2.cab
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\Driver\Driver.dat
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\Driver\Driver.DLL
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\Driver\ikernel.ex_
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\Driver\INSTALL.INI
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\Driver\layout.bin
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\Driver\Setup.exe
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\Driver\Setup.ini
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\Driver\setup.inx
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\Driver\setup.iss
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\GARTnt\ATIGART.EXE
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\GARTnt\atiicdxx.dll
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\GARTnt\ATIICDXX.SYS
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\GARTnt\atiicdxx.vxd
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\GARTnt\ATIIIEXX.DLL
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\GARTnt\atisgkaf.cat
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\GARTnt\atisgkaf.sys
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\GARTnt\atricdxx.dft
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\GARTnt\GARTnt.dat
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\GARTnt\GartNt.dll
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\GARTnt\GARTnt.INF
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\GARTnt\ISLAYER.DLL
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\GARTnt\Setup.dat
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\GARTnt\Setup.exe
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\ikernel.ex_
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\install.ini
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\issetup.exe
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\layout.bin
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\psapi.dll
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\SBDrv\data1.cab
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\SBDrv\data1.hdr
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\SBDrv\data2.cab
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\SBDrv\IDE\atiide.cat
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\SBDrv\IDE\atiide.inf
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\SBDrv\IDE\atiide.sys
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\SBDrv\IDE\atiide2k.sys
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\SBDrv\ikernel.ex_
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\SBDrv\install.ini
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\SBDrv\layout.bin
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\SBDrv\SBDrv.dat
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\SBDrv\SBDrv.dll
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\SBDrv\Setup.exe
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\SBDrv\Setup.ini
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\SBDrv\setup.inx
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\SBDrv\setup.iss
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\Setup.exe
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\Setup.ini
c:\drivers\DISPLAY\setup.inx
c:\drivers\DVD RAM\data1.cab
c:\drivers\DVD RAM\data1.hdr
c:\drivers\DVD RAM\data2.cab
c:\drivers\DVD RAM\DVD-RAM_XP_N_En.pdf
c:\drivers\DVD RAM\DVDForm.exe
c:\drivers\DVD RAM\DVDMenu.dll
c:\drivers\DVD RAM\DVDRAMSV.exe
c:\drivers\DVD RAM\ikernel.ex_
c:\drivers\DVD RAM\layout.bin
c:\drivers\DVD RAM\meiudf.sys
c:\drivers\DVD RAM\RAMAsst.exe
c:\drivers\DVD RAM\READMEXP.TXT
c:\drivers\DVD RAM\Setup.exe
c:\drivers\DVD RAM\Setup.ini
c:\drivers\DVD RAM\setup.inx
c:\drivers\DVD RAM\SETUPINI.TXT
c:\drivers\DVD RAM\VERXP.TXT
c:\drivers\DVD RAM\WPTool.exe
c:\drivers\E-KEY\EKey.exe
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\CDROMUTL.DLL
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\COMFNUTL.DLL
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\DELPREVV.DLL
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\DELPREVV.INI
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\DialCnt.dll
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\EzButton.cfg
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\EzButton.exe
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\EzButton.exe.manifest
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Czech\Config.PNG
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Czech\EBHelp.htm
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Czech\image003.jpg
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Czech\image005.jpg
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Czech\image007.jpg
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Danish\Config.PNG
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Danish\EBHelp.htm
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Danish\image003.jpg
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Danish\image005.jpg
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Danish\image007.jpg
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Dutch\Config.PNG
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Dutch\EBHelp.htm
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Dutch\EBHelp3.jpg
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Dutch\EBHelp4.jpg
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Dutch\EBHelp6.jpg
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\English\Config.PNG
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\English\EBHelp.htm
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\English\EBHelp3.jpg
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\English\EBHelp4.jpg
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\English\EBHelp6.jpg
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Finnish\Config.PNG
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Finnish\EBHelp.htm
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Finnish\image003.jpg
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Finnish\image005.jpg
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Finnish\image007.jpg
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\French\Config.PNG
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\French\EBHelp.htm
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\French\EBHelp3.jpg
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\French\EBHelp4.jpg
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\French\EBHelp6.jpg
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\German\Config.PNG
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\German\EBHelp.htm
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\German\EBHelp3.jpg
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\German\EBHelp4.jpg
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\German\EBHelp6.jpg
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Greek\Config.PNG
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Greek\EBHelp.htm
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Greek\image003.jpg
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Greek\image005.jpg
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Greek\image007.jpg
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Italian\Config.PNG
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Italian\EBHelp.htm
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Italian\EBHelp3.jpg
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Italian\EBHelp4.jpg
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Italian\EBHelp6.jpg
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Japanese\Config.PNG
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Japanese\EBHelp.htm
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Japanese\image004.jpg
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Japanese\image006.jpg
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Japanese\image008.jpg
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Japanese\image010.jpg
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Japanese\image012.jpg
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Japanese\image014.jpg
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Japanese\image015.jpg
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Japanese\image017.jpg
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Japanese\image020.jpg
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Korean\Config.PNG
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Korean\EBHelp.htm
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Korean\image003.jpg
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Korean\image005.jpg
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Korean\image007.jpg
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Norwegian\Config.PNG
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Norwegian\EBHelp.htm
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Norwegian\image003.jpg
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Norwegian\image005.jpg
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Norwegian\image007.jpg
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Polish\Config.PNG
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Polish\EBHelp.htm
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Polish\image003.jpg
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Polish\image005.jpg
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Polish\image007.jpg
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Portugal\Config.PNG
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Portugal\EBHelp.htm
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Portugal\image003.jpg
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Portugal\image005.jpg
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Portugal\image007.jpg
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Russian\Config.PNG
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Russian\EBHelp.htm
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Russian\image003.jpg
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Russian\image005.jpg
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Russian\image007.jpg
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\SimpChin\Config.PNG
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\SimpChin\EBHelp.htm
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\SimpChin\EBHelp3.jpg
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\SimpChin\EBHelp4.jpg
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\SimpChin\EBHelp6.jpg
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Spanish\Config.PNG
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Spanish\EBHelp.htm
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Spanish\EBHelp3.jpg
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Spanish\EBHelp4.jpg
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Spanish\EBHelp6.jpg
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Swedish\Config.PNG
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Swedish\EBHelp.htm
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Swedish\image003.jpg
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Swedish\image005.jpg
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Swedish\image007.jpg
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\TradChin\Config.PNG
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\TradChin\EBHelp.HTM
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\TradChin\EBHELP3.JPG
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\TradChin\EBHELP4.JPG
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\TradChin\EBHELP6.JPG
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Turkish\Config.PNG
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Turkish\EBHelp.htm
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Turkish\image003.jpg
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Turkish\image005.jpg
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Help\Turkish\image007.jpg
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.Cz
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.Dan
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.Dut
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.Eng
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.Fin
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.Fre
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.Gem
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.Gre
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.Ita
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.Jap
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.Kor
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.Nor
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.Pol
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.Por
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.Rus
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.SC
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.Spa
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.Swe
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.TC
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.Tur
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\InstCat.cfg
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\InstCat.dll
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\LGKCUTL.DLL
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\MIXERUTL.DLL
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\OSDRC\NEXT.BMP
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\OSDRC\PLAYPAUS.BMP
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\OSDRC\PREVIOUS.BMP
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\OSDRC\STOP.BMP
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\OSDUTL.DLL
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\README.TXT
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\RGNMAKER.DLL
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\RMDEVICE.EXE
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Setup.exe
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Setup.inf
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\SETUPDEV.DLL
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\SETUPDEV.INI
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\SZUPFUTL.DLL
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\TkBarUtl.dll
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\UNINST32.EXE
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\WHQL\DKbFltr.sys
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\WHQL\EXECBAT.DLL
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\WHQL\EzButton.cat
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\WHQL\EzButton.inf
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\WHQL\FILTRCOI.DLL
c:\drivers\EASY BUTTON\Wnd2File.dll
c:\drivers\FIR\data1.cab
c:\drivers\FIR\data1.hdr
c:\drivers\FIR\data2.cab
c:\drivers\FIR\engine32.cab
c:\drivers\FIR\layout.bin
c:\drivers\FIR\Readme.txt
c:\drivers\FIR\setup.boot
c:\drivers\FIR\setup.exe
c:\drivers\FIR\setup.ini
c:\drivers\FIR\setup.inx
c:\drivers\FIR\setup2k.iss
c:\drivers\FIR\setupme.iss
c:\drivers\FIR\win2K\install.exe
c:\drivers\FIR\win2K\IRDASMC.CAT
c:\drivers\FIR\win2K\remove.exe
c:\drivers\FIR\win2K\sirdasmc.inf
c:\drivers\FIR\win2K\SMCIRDA.SYS
c:\drivers\FIR\winXP\install.exe
c:\drivers\FIR\winXP\IRDASMC.CAT
c:\drivers\FIR\winXP\remove.exe
c:\drivers\FIR\winXP\sirdasmc.inf
c:\drivers\FIR\winXP\SMCIRDA.SYS
c:\drivers\MODEM\AGRMDwxp.cat
c:\drivers\MODEM\AGRMDwxp.inf
c:\drivers\MODEM\AGRSM.sys
c:\drivers\MODEM\agrsmdel.exe
c:\drivers\MODEM\agrsmhom.exe
c:\drivers\MODEM\agrsmhom.ini
c:\drivers\MODEM\AGRSMMsg.exe
c:\drivers\MODEM\AGSETUP.INI
c:\drivers\MODEM\agsetup1.dll
c:\drivers\MODEM\agsetup2.dll
c:\drivers\MODEM\agsetup3.EXE
c:\drivers\MODEM\CSELECT.EXE
c:\drivers\MODEM\CSELLANG.DLL
c:\drivers\MODEM\Csellang.ini
c:\drivers\MODEM\CSELTBL.INI
c:\drivers\MODEM\LtMoh.exe
c:\drivers\MODEM\LTMOH.INI
c:\drivers\MODEM\mohapi.dll
c:\drivers\MODEM\mohhelp.chm
c:\drivers\MODEM\setup.exe
c:\drivers\MODEM\TOSMREG.EXE
c:\drivers\MODEM\TOSMREG.INI
c:\drivers\NETLAN\data1.cab
c:\drivers\NETLAN\data1.hdr
c:\drivers\NETLAN\data2.cab
c:\drivers\NETLAN\ikernel.ex_
c:\drivers\NETLAN\layout.bin
c:\drivers\NETLAN\Setup.exe
c:\drivers\NETLAN\Setup.ini
c:\drivers\NETLAN\Setup.inx
c:\drivers\NETLAN\setup.iss
c:\drivers\NETLAN\SETUP.TXT
c:\drivers\NETLAN\WINXP\OEMA\NETRTXPA.INF
c:\drivers\NETLAN\WINXP\OEMA\Netrtxpo.cat
c:\drivers\NETLAN\WINXP\OEMA\RTLNIC51.SYS
c:\drivers\PC DIAGNOSTIC\_INST32I.EX_
c:\drivers\PC DIAGNOSTIC\_ISDel.exe
c:\drivers\PC DIAGNOSTIC\_SYS1.CAB
c:\drivers\PC DIAGNOSTIC\_SYS1.HDR
c:\drivers\PC DIAGNOSTIC\_USER1.CAB
c:\drivers\PC DIAGNOSTIC\_USER1.HDR
c:\drivers\PC DIAGNOSTIC\DATA.TAG
c:\drivers\PC DIAGNOSTIC\DATA1.CAB
c:\drivers\PC DIAGNOSTIC\DATA1.HDR
c:\drivers\PC DIAGNOSTIC\LANG.DAT
c:\drivers\PC DIAGNOSTIC\LAYOUT.BIN
c:\drivers\PC DIAGNOSTIC\OS.DAT
c:\drivers\PC DIAGNOSTIC\Setup.exe
c:\drivers\PC DIAGNOSTIC\SETUP.INI
c:\drivers\PC DIAGNOSTIC\SETUP.INS
c:\drivers\PC DIAGNOSTIC\SETUP.LID
c:\drivers\PC DIAGNOSTIC\SETUPDIR\0009\_Setup.dll
c:\drivers\PC DIAGNOSTIC\SETUPDIR\0011\_Setup.dll
c:\drivers\PC DIAGNOSTIC\SETUPDIR\0012\_Setup.dll
c:\drivers\PC DIAGNOSTIC\SETUPDIR\0404\_Setup.dll
c:\drivers\PC DIAGNOSTIC\SETUPDIR\0804\_Setup.dll
c:\drivers\QFE\KB884018\WindowsXP-KB884018-x86-enu.exe
c:\drivers\README.rtf
c:\drivers\SMBUS\data1.cab
c:\drivers\SMBUS\data1.hdr
c:\drivers\SMBUS\data2.cab
c:\drivers\SMBUS\ikernel.ex_
c:\drivers\SMBUS\Install.ini
c:\drivers\SMBUS\layout.bin
c:\drivers\SMBUS\Setup.exe
c:\drivers\SMBUS\Setup.ini
c:\drivers\SMBUS\setup.inx
c:\drivers\SMBUS\SMBUS\INFSETUP.EXE
c:\drivers\SMBUS\SMBUS\smbusati.cat
c:\drivers\SMBUS\SMBUS\SMBUSati.inf
c:\drivers\SMBUS\SMBusDrv.dat
c:\drivers\SMBUS\SMBusDrv.DLL
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA CONSOLE\CH\SSHelp
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA CONSOLE\CH\TITouch
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA CONSOLE\data1.cab
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA CONSOLE\data1.hdr
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA CONSOLE\data2.cab
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA CONSOLE\ikernel.ex_
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA CONSOLE\KR\SSHelp
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA CONSOLE\KR\TITouch
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA CONSOLE\layout.bin
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA CONSOLE\Setup.exe
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA CONSOLE\Setup.ini
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA CONSOLE\setup.inx
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA CONSOLE\US\SSHelp
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA CONSOLE\US\TITouch
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA POWER MANAGEMENT UTILITY\EPower.exe
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA SPEECH\Apl\data1.cab
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA SPEECH\Apl\data1.hdr
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA SPEECH\Apl\data2.cab
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA SPEECH\Apl\ikernel.ex_
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA SPEECH\Apl\layout.bin
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA SPEECH\Apl\msaardk\msaardk.EXE
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA SPEECH\Apl\Setup.exe
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA SPEECH\Apl\Setup.ini
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA SPEECH\Apl\setup.inx
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA SPEECH\AUTORUN.INF
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA SPEECH\data1.cab
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA SPEECH\data1.hdr
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA SPEECH\data2.cab
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA SPEECH\ikernel.ex_
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA SPEECH\LaLa.ico
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA SPEECH\LaLaVoice.ini
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA SPEECH\layout.bin
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA SPEECH\Setup.exe
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA SPEECH\Setup.ini
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA SPEECH\setup.inx
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA SPEECH\SREngUs\data1.cab
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA SPEECH\SREngUs\data1.hdr
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA SPEECH\SREngUs\data2.cab
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA SPEECH\SREngUs\ikernel.ex_
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA SPEECH\SREngUs\layout.bin
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA SPEECH\SREngUs\Setup.exe
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA SPEECH\SREngUs\Setup.ini
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA SPEECH\SREngUs\setup.inx
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA SPEECH\SREngUs\TssSapi5ModulesUS\InstMsiA.exe
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA SPEECH\SREngUs\TssSapi5ModulesUS\InstMsiW.exe
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA SPEECH\SREngUs\TssSapi5ModulesUS\setup.exe
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA SPEECH\SREngUs\TssSapi5ModulesUS\setup.ini
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA SPEECH\SREngUs\TssSapi5ModulesUS\TssSAPI5ModulesUS.msi
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA SPEECH\TtsEngUs\data1.cab
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA SPEECH\TtsEngUs\data1.hdr
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA SPEECH\TtsEngUs\data2.cab
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA SPEECH\TtsEngUs\ikernel.ex_
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA SPEECH\TtsEngUs\layout.bin
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA SPEECH\TtsEngUs\Setup.exe
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA SPEECH\TtsEngUs\Setup.ini
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA SPEECH\TtsEngUs\setup.inx
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA SPEECH\TtsEngUs\TssSapi5ModulesUS\InstMsiA.exe
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA SPEECH\TtsEngUs\TssSapi5ModulesUS\InstMsiW.exe
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA SPEECH\TtsEngUs\TssSapi5ModulesUS\setup.exe
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA SPEECH\TtsEngUs\TssSapi5ModulesUS\setup.ini
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA SPEECH\TtsEngUs\TssSapi5ModulesUS\TssSAPI5ModulesUS.msi


----------



## chris_m (Nov 20, 2009)

c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Data\DragItemList.ini
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Data\Machine.ini
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\data1.cab
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\data1.hdr
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\data2.cab
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\back.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\BottomLeft.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\BottomRight.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\close.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\Corner.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\CustomFolder1.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\CustomFolder2.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\CustomFolder3.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\CustomFolder4.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\CustomSetting.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\CustomTable1.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\CustomTable2.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\CustomTable3.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\CustomTable4.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\CustomTable5.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\Desktop1.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\Desktop2.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\DownArrow.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\Favorite1.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\Favorite2.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\Favorite3.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\index.html
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\NewTable.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\PadSetting.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\PadTouchSetting.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\Select.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\Setting.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\Sort.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\Table_MyComputer.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\Table_MyDocument.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\Table_Programs.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\Table_Recent.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\Table_TableList.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\TableSetting.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\TopLeft.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\TopRight.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\TrayActive.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\TrayIcon.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\TrayMenu.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\window.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\WindowList1.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\WindowList2.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\WindowList3.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\back.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\BottomLeft.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\BottomRight.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\close.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\Corner.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\CustomFolder1.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\CustomFolder2.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\CustomFolder3.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\CustomFolder4.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\CustomSetting.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\CustomTable1.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\CustomTable2.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\CustomTable3.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\CustomTable4.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\CustomTable5.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\Desktop1.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\Desktop2.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\DownArrow.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\Favorite1.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\Favorite2.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\Favorite3.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\index.html
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\NewTable.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\PadSetting.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\PadTouchSetting.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\Select.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\Setting.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\Sort.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\Table_MyComputer.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\Table_MyDocument.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\Table_Programs.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\Table_Recent.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\Table_TableList.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\TableSetting.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\TopLeft.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\TopRight.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\TrayActive.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\TrayIcon.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\TrayMenu.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\window.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\WindowList1.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\WindowList2.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\WindowList3.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\back.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\BottomLeft.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\BottomRight.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\close.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\Corner.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\CustomFolder1.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\CustomFolder2.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\CustomFolder3.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\CustomFolder4.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\CustomSetting.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\CustomTable1.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\CustomTable2.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\CustomTable3.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\CustomTable4.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\CustomTable5.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\Desktop1.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\Desktop2.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\DownArrow.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\Favorite1.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\Favorite2.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\Favorite3.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\index.html
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\NewTable.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\PadSetting.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\PadTouchSetting.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\Select.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\Setting.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\Sort.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\Table_MyComputer.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\Table_MyDocument.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\Table_Programs.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\Table_Recent.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\Table_TableList.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\TableSetting.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\TopLeft.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\TopRight.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\TrayActive.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\TrayIcon.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\TrayMenu.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\window.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\WindowList1.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\WindowList2.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\WindowList3.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\back.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\BottomLeft.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\BottomRight.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\close.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\Corner.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\CustomFolder1.JPG
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\CustomFolder2.JPG
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\CustomFolder3.JPG
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\CustomFolder4.JPG
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\CustomSetting.JPG
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\CustomTable1.JPG
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\CustomTable2.JPG
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\CustomTable3.JPG
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\CustomTable4.JPG
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\CustomTable5.JPG
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\Desktop1.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\Desktop2.JPG
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\DownArrow.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\Favorite1.JPG
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\Favorite2.JPG
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\Favorite3.JPG
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\index.html
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\NewTable.JPG
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\PadSetting.JPG
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\PadTouchSetting.JPG
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\Select.JPG
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\Setting.JPG
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\Sort.JPG
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\Table_MyComputer.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\Table_MyDocument.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\Table_Programs.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\Table_Recent.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\Table_TableList.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\TableSetting.JPG
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\TopLeft.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\TopRight.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\TrayActive.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\TrayIcon.jpg
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\TrayMenu.JPG
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\Window.JPG
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\WindowList1.JPG
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\WindowList2.JPG
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\WindowList3.JPG
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\ikernel.ex_
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Language\ChnSmp.ini
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Language\English.ini
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Language\Japanese.ini
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Language\Korean.ini
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Language\LangString.ini
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\layout.bin
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Setup.exe
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Setup.ini
c:\drivers\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\setup.inx
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD ON-OFF UTILITY\TPNF.exe
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\ApCommon.dll
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\ApDual.dll
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\apfiltr.cat
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\Apfiltr.inf
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\Apfiltr.sys
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp04.01
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp04.02
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp05.01
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp06.01
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp07.01
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp08.01
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp09.01
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp0a.03
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp0b.01
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp0c.01
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp10.01
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp11.01
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp12.01
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp13.01
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp14.01
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp15.01
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp16.02
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp19.01
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp1d.01
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp1f.01
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\ApInst.dll
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\ApMain.dll
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\ApMouse.dll
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\ApntEx.exe
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\Apoint.exe
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\ApOthers.dll
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\ApPad.dll
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\ApStick.dll
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\ApString.dll
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\ApTabCtl.dll
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\dat\2sw\2BackFor.bmp
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\dat\2sw\2Hscrol.bmp
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\dat\2sw\2InerMo0.bmp
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\dat\2sw\2InerMo1.bmp
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\dat\2sw\2InerMo2.bmp
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\dat\2sw\2InerMo3.bmp
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\dat\2sw\2SetFun.bmp
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\dat\2sw\2TPad.bmp
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\dat\2sw\2Vscrol.bmp
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\dat\5sw\5BackFor.bmp
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\dat\5sw\5HScrol.bmp
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\dat\5sw\5InerMo0.bmp
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\dat\5sw\5InerMo1.bmp
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\dat\5sw\5InerMo2.bmp
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\dat\5sw\5InerMo3.bmp
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\dat\5sw\5SetFun.bmp
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\dat\5sw\5TPad.bmp
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\dat\5sw\5VScrol.bmp
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\dat\ball_hit.avi
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\dat\ball_ini.avi
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\dat\Browser.ico
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\dat\BtnScrol.ico
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\dat\Corner.ico
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\dat\DragLock.ico
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\dat\Dual\DBackFor.bmp
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\dat\Dual\DHscrol.bmp
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\dat\Dual\DInerMo0.bmp
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\dat\Dual\DInerMo1.bmp
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\dat\Dual\DInerMo2.bmp
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\dat\Dual\DInerMo3.bmp
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\dat\Dual\DSetFun.bmp
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\dat\Dual\DTPad.bmp
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\dat\Dual\DVscrol.bmp
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\dat\EcaPen.ico
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\dat\EcaSize.ico
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\dat\EcaStore.ico
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\dat\ElMenu.ico
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\dat\ElPos.ico
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\dat\ElScut.ico
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\dat\GPDisabl.bmp
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\dat\GPEnable.bmp
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\dat\GpSpeed.ico
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\dat\InerMov.ico
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\dat\Logo.bmp
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\dat\MouBtn2.bmp
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\dat\MouBtn3.bmp
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\dat\MouBtnW.bmp
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\dat\MouSpeed.ico
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\dat\MouWheel.ico
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\dat\OthIcon.ico
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\dat\OthIme.ico
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\dat\OthSound.ico
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\dat\PadScrl.ico
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\dat\scr_wh.ico
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\dat\SpBtn.bmp
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\dat\SPDisabl.bmp
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\dat\SPEnable.bmp
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\dat\SpScroll.ico
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\dat\SpSpeed.ico
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\dat\Tapping.ico
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\dat\TapType.ico
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\dat\TouchSen.ico
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\dat\wheel\WBackFor.bmp
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\dat\wheel\WHscrol.bmp
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\dat\wheel\WInerMo0.bmp
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\dat\wheel\WInerMo1.bmp
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\dat\wheel\WInerMo2.bmp
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\dat\wheel\WInerMo3.bmp
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\dat\wheel\WSetFun.bmp
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\dat\wheel\WTPad.bmp
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\dat\wheel\WVscrol.bmp
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\data1.cab
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\data1.hdr
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\data2.cab
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\ezauto.dll
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\EzCapt.dll
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\Ezcapt.exe
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\EzLaunch.dll
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\EzPopup.exe
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\ikernel.ex_
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\layout.bin
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\Setup.exe
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\Setup.ini
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\setup.inx
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\Uninstap.exe
c:\drivers\TOUCHPAD\Vxdif.dll
c:\drivers\WIRELESS LAN\DRIVER\data1.cab
c:\drivers\WIRELESS LAN\DRIVER\data1.hdr
c:\drivers\WIRELESS LAN\DRIVER\data2.cab
c:\drivers\WIRELESS LAN\DRIVER\ikernel.ex_
c:\drivers\WIRELESS LAN\DRIVER\layout.bin
c:\drivers\WIRELESS LAN\DRIVER\Setup.exe
c:\drivers\WIRELESS LAN\DRIVER\Setup.ini
c:\drivers\WIRELESS LAN\DRIVER\Setup.inx
c:\drivers\WIRELESS LAN\DRIVER\Version.txt
c:\drivers\WIRELESS LAN\UTILITY\data1.cab
c:\drivers\WIRELESS LAN\UTILITY\data1.hdr
c:\drivers\WIRELESS LAN\UTILITY\data2.cab
c:\drivers\WIRELESS LAN\UTILITY\ikernel.ex_
c:\drivers\WIRELESS LAN\UTILITY\layout.bin
c:\drivers\WIRELESS LAN\UTILITY\Setup.exe
c:\drivers\WIRELESS LAN\UTILITY\Setup.ini
c:\drivers\WIRELESS LAN\UTILITY\Setup.inx
c:\drivers\WIRELESS LAN\UTILITY\Version.txt


----------



## chris_m (Nov 20, 2009)

.
((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2009-10-24 to 2009-11-24 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

2009-11-24 07:56 . 2009-11-24 07:56 3328 -c--a-w- c:\windows\system32\dllcache\pciide.sys
2009-11-24 07:56 . 2009-11-24 07:56 3328 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\pciide.sys
2009-11-23 02:22 . 2009-11-23 02:22 50 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\bridf06a.dat
2009-11-23 02:21 . 2006-02-17 00:49 52736 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\brinsstr.dll
2009-11-23 02:21 . 2006-01-20 02:18 34816 ------w- c:\windows\system32\BrWiaNCp.dll
2009-11-23 02:21 . 2006-01-20 02:33 37376 ------w- c:\windows\system32\Brnsplg.dll
2009-11-23 02:21 . 2005-09-17 00:21 54784 ------w- c:\windows\system32\BrNetSti.dll
2009-11-23 02:20 . 2009-11-23 02:24 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Brother
2009-11-23 02:20 . 2006-01-16 21:52 163840 ------w- c:\windows\system32\NSSearch.dll
2009-11-23 02:20 . 2004-12-10 22:35 147456 ------w- c:\windows\brunin03.dll
2009-11-23 02:20 . 2002-11-26 19:43 106496 ------w- c:\windows\system32\BrMuSNMP.dll
2009-11-23 02:19 . 2009-11-23 02:19 89 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Brother\BrLog\BrCollectDir\BR_cat.bat
2009-11-23 02:18 . 2009-11-23 02:18 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Brother
2009-11-21 02:31 . 2008-06-08 15:37 11304 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\imagedrv.sys
2009-11-21 02:31 . 2008-04-13 18:40 96512 -c--a-w- c:\windows\system32\dllcache\atapi.sys
2009-11-21 02:31 . 2008-04-13 18:40 96512 ------w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\atapi.sys
2009-11-16 18:34 . 2009-11-16 18:34 397328 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Kaspersky Lab\AVP9\Data\Updater\Temporary Files\temporaryFolder\AutoPatches\kav9exec\9.0.0.736\oeas.dll
2009-11-16 18:34 . 2009-11-16 18:34 17936 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Kaspersky Lab\AVP9\Data\Updater\Temporary Files\temporaryFolder\AutoPatches\kav9exec\9.0.0.736\kloehk.dll
2009-11-16 18:34 . 2009-11-16 18:34 109072 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Kaspersky Lab\AVP9\Data\Updater\Temporary Files\temporaryFolder\AutoPatches\kav9exec\9.0.0.736\mzvkbd3.dll
2009-11-16 18:34 . 2009-11-16 18:34 315408 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Kaspersky Lab\AVP9\Data\Updater\Temporary Files\temporaryFolder\AutoPatches\kav9exec\9.0.0.736\sys\i386\5.1\klif.sys
2009-11-15 20:26 . 2008-11-06 01:30 614400 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\chris\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\qwb8zk45.default\extensions\[email protected]\plugins\NPinfotl.dll
2009-11-14 00:10 . 2009-07-16 21:37 1032192 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\chris\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\qwb8zk45.default\extensions\{B042753D-F57E-4e8e-A01B-7379A6D4CEFB}\components\IBitCometExtension.dll
2009-11-12 18:02 . 2009-11-17 00:00 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\chris\Application Data\DVD Profiler
2009-11-12 17:58 . 2009-11-12 18:31 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\DVD Profiler
2009-11-11 23:44 . 2009-11-11 23:44 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Innovative Solutions
2009-11-11 17:02 . 2009-11-11 17:02 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\chris\Local Settings\Application Data\Collectorz.com
2009-11-11 16:59 . 2009-11-11 16:59 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Collectorz.com
2009-11-10 05:14 . 2008-04-13 18:39 14592 -c--a-w- c:\windows\system32\dllcache\kbdhid.sys
2009-11-10 05:14 . 2008-04-13 18:39 14592 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\kbdhid.sys
2009-11-09 05:04 . 2009-11-21 02:00 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\PeerBlock
2009-11-08 02:24 . 2009-11-08 02:24 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Lavalys
2009-11-04 02:08 . 2009-11-04 02:08 152576 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\chris\Application Data\Sun\Java\jre1.6.0_17\lzma.dll
2009-11-01 22:34 . 2009-11-01 22:41 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\chris\Local Settings\Application Data\Temp
2009-10-28 05:32 . 2009-10-28 05:32 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\chris\Application Data\Total Immersion
2009-10-28 05:28 . 2009-10-28 05:28 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Total Immersion

.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2009-11-24 13:36 . 2009-09-30 01:00 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Kaspersky Lab
2009-11-24 00:44 . 2009-02-15 21:05 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\BitComet
2009-11-23 05:19 . 2009-10-19 06:46 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\chris\Application Data\vlc
2009-11-23 02:24 . 2004-10-04 21:51 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Common Files\InstallShield
2009-11-23 02:24 . 2004-10-04 21:51 -------- d--h--w- c:\program files\InstallShield Installation Information
2009-11-22 19:20 . 2009-04-10 17:05 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\chris\Application Data\dvdcss
2009-11-17 17:32 . 2009-09-05 17:35 664 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\d3d9caps.dat
2009-11-16 06:44 . 2009-02-25 06:04 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\SpeedFan
2009-11-15 03:03 . 2009-02-09 07:53 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Spybot - Search & Destroy
2009-11-14 07:07 . 2009-06-18 18:19 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\chris\Application Data\IGN_DLM
2009-11-14 00:06 . 2009-02-11 01:03 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\LocalService\Application Data\SACore
2009-11-11 18:13 . 2009-02-15 20:25 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\EPSON Print CD
2009-11-11 17:56 . 2009-02-09 06:50 5278 --sha-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\KGyGaAvL.sys
2009-11-11 17:56 . 2009-02-09 06:50 5278 --sha-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\KGyGaAvL.sys
2009-11-11 00:57 . 2009-08-21 07:14 -------- d--h--w- c:\program files\InstallJammer Registry
2009-11-11 00:57 . 2009-08-21 07:17 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\chris\Application Data\play2p
2009-11-10 22:32 . 2009-02-09 03:29 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft Help
2009-11-10 05:28 . 2009-04-02 16:07 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Common Files\LogiShrd
2009-11-10 05:27 . 2009-04-02 16:07 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Logishrd
2009-11-10 05:25 . 2009-11-10 05:25 0 ---ha-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\Msft_Kernel_LHidEqd_01005.Wdf
2009-11-10 05:25 . 2009-11-10 05:25 0 ---ha-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\Msft_Kernel_LEqdUsb_01005.Wdf
2009-11-09 07:04 . 2009-04-02 16:26 0 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\lvuvc.hs
2009-11-04 02:14 . 2004-10-04 22:27 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Java
2009-11-02 19:57 . 2009-02-09 17:51 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Mozilla Sunbird
2009-10-24 17:55 . 2009-09-30 00:12 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Kaspersky Lab Setup Files
2009-10-21 02:34 . 2009-10-21 02:34 219664 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\klogon.dll
2009-10-20 19:33 . 2009-10-23 21:26 545280 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\chris\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\qwb8zk45.default\extensions\[email protected]\libs\PicLensHelper.exe
2009-10-20 19:33 . 2009-10-23 21:26 103424 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\chris\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\qwb8zk45.default\extensions\[email protected]\libs\pixomatic.dll
2009-10-20 19:33 . 2009-10-23 21:26 4716544 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\chris\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\qwb8zk45.default\extensions\[email protected]\components\cooliris.dll
2009-10-20 19:33 . 2009-10-23 21:26 153600 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\chris\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\qwb8zk45.default\extensions\[email protected]\plugins\npcoolirisplugin.dll
2009-10-20 19:33 . 2009-10-23 21:26 344064 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\chris\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\qwb8zk45.default\extensions\[email protected]\libs\LaunchCooliris.exe
2009-10-20 16:54 . 2009-10-20 16:54 59992 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Kaspersky Lab Setup Files\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010 9.0.0.736\English\setup.exe
2009-10-18 05:17 . 2009-04-15 00:45 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\chris\Application Data\FreeCall
2009-10-17 06:00 . 2009-04-15 15:32 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\DivX
2009-10-17 05:58 . 2009-04-15 15:32 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Common Files\DivX Shared
2009-10-15 03:18 . 2008-12-16 02:41 36880 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\klbg.sys
2009-10-14 14:09 . 2009-09-30 01:13 108059 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\klin.dat
2009-10-14 14:09 . 2009-09-30 01:13 95259 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\klick.dat
2009-10-12 22:38 . 2009-10-12 22:38 -------- d-----w- c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\Application Data\Xerox
2009-10-12 21:34 . 2009-10-12 21:33 152576 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\chris\Application Data\Sun\Java\jre1.6.0_16\lzma.dll
2009-10-11 10:17 . 2009-02-09 08:28 411368 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\deploytk.dll
2009-10-08 20:57 . 2008-07-30 01:59 611328 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\uiautomationcore.dll
2009-10-08 20:57 . 2004-10-03 00:01 220160 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\oleacc.dll
2009-10-08 20:56 . 2004-10-03 00:01 20480 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\oleaccrc.dll
2009-10-05 01:52 . 2009-05-10 06:46 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\chris\Application Data\uTorrent
2009-10-03 01:39 . 2009-05-17 02:59 19472 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\klmouflt.sys
2009-10-03 00:42 . 2009-10-03 00:38 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\iTunes
2009-10-03 00:38 . 2009-10-03 00:38 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\iPod
2009-10-03 00:38 . 2009-02-09 16:16 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Common Files\Apple
2009-10-03 00:04 . 2009-10-03 00:04 79144 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Apple Computer\Installer Cache\iTunes 9.0.1.8\SetupAdmin.exe
2009-10-01 03:44 . 2009-10-01 03:44 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Microsoft Office Outlook Connector
2009-09-30 18:49 . 2009-05-29 07:06 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Microsoft ActiveSync
2009-09-30 18:27 . 2009-04-16 06:55 53319 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\TEMP\{A8516AC9-AAF1-47F9-9766-03E2D4CDBCF8}\PostBuild.exe
2009-09-30 14:30 . 2009-03-13 00:28 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\NOS
2009-09-30 14:29 . 2009-09-30 03:36 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\McAfee
2009-09-30 13:55 . 2009-04-16 21:11 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe AIR
2009-09-30 13:53 . 2009-04-16 21:03 38208 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\chris\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\www.macromedia.com\bin\airappinstaller\airappinstaller.exe
2009-09-30 03:38 . 2009-09-30 03:36 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\McAfee
2009-09-30 03:37 . 2009-09-30 03:37 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Common Files\McAfee
2009-09-30 01:54 . 2009-09-30 01:54 932368 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Kaspersky Lab\AVP9\Data\KasFlt\Plugins\profiles-1-6.dll
2009-09-30 01:54 . 2009-09-30 01:54 678416 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Kaspersky Lab\AVP9\Data\KasFlt\Plugins\content_interpreter-1-1.dll
2009-09-30 01:54 . 2009-09-30 01:54 604688 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Kaspersky Lab\AVP9\Data\KasFlt\Plugins\gsg-3-9.dll
2009-09-30 01:54 . 2009-09-30 01:54 522768 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Kaspersky Lab\AVP9\Data\KasFlt\Plugins\database-1-5.dll
2009-09-30 01:54 . 2009-09-30 01:54 1096208 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Kaspersky Lab\AVP9\Data\KasFlt\Plugins\filtration-4-6.dll
2009-09-30 01:50 . 2009-09-30 01:50 59920 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Kaspersky Lab\AVP9\Data\Updater\Temporary Files\temporaryFolder\AutoPatches\kav9exec\9.0.0.459\mzvkbd.dll
2009-09-30 01:50 . 2009-09-30 01:50 109072 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Kaspersky Lab\AVP9\Data\Updater\Temporary Files\temporaryFolder\AutoPatches\kav9exec\9.0.0.459\mzvkbd3.dll
2009-09-30 01:50 . 2009-09-30 01:50 264720 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Kaspersky Lab\AVP9\Data\Updater\Temporary Files\temporaryFolder\AutoPatches\kav9exec\9.0.0.459\klwtbbho.dll
2009-09-30 01:29 . 2009-09-30 01:29 604140 --sha-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\ISwift3.dat
2009-09-30 01:00 . 2009-09-30 01:00 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Kaspersky Lab
2009-09-30 00:20 . 2009-09-30 00:20 128 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\chris\Local Settings\Application Data\fusioncache.dat
2009-09-27 15:59 . 2009-09-27 15:59 0 ---ha-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\Msft_Kernel_motport_01005.Wdf
2009-09-27 15:57 . 2009-09-27 15:57 0 ---ha-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\Msft_Kernel_motmodem_01005.Wdf
2009-09-27 15:54 . 2009-09-27 15:54 0 ---ha-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\Msft_Kernel_motccgpfl_01005.Wdf
2009-09-27 15:54 . 2009-09-27 15:54 0 ---ha-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\Msft_Kernel_motccgp_01005.Wdf
2009-09-25 16:41 . 2009-09-25 16:41 856064 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\divx_xx0c.dll
2009-09-25 16:41 . 2009-09-25 16:41 856064 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\divx_xx07.dll
2009-09-25 16:41 . 2009-09-25 16:41 847872 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\divx_xx0a.dll
2009-09-25 16:41 . 2009-09-25 16:41 843776 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\divx_xx16.dll
2009-09-25 16:41 . 2009-09-25 16:41 839680 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\divx_xx11.dll
2009-09-25 16:41 . 2009-09-25 16:41 696320 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\DivX.dll
2009-09-24 05:23 . 2004-10-03 00:01 361600 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\tcpip.sys
2009-09-14 20:42 . 2009-09-14 20:42 32272 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\klim5.sys
2009-09-12 02:31 . 2009-02-09 02:55 499712 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\msvcp71.dll
2009-09-12 02:31 . 2009-02-09 02:55 348160 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\msvcr71.dll
2009-09-12 01:23 . 2009-09-12 01:23 452104 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\chris\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\setup\AU_setup9.exe
2009-09-11 14:18 . 2004-10-03 00:01 136192 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\msv1_0.dll
2009-09-10 01:01 . 2009-09-10 01:01 27675 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\klopp.dat
2009-09-06 19:20 . 2009-09-06 19:20 216 ----a-w- c:\windows\PowerReg.dat
2009-09-04 21:03 . 2004-10-03 00:01 58880 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\msasn1.dll
2009-09-01 21:29 . 2009-09-01 21:29 128016 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\kl1.sys
2009-08-29 08:08 . 2004-10-03 00:01 916480 ------w- c:\windows\system32\wininet.dll
2009-08-29 01:42 . 2009-03-12 03:02 2065696 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\usbaaplrc.dll
2009-08-29 01:42 . 2009-02-09 16:17 40448 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\usbaapl.sys
2009-09-25 16:41 . 2009-09-25 16:41 1044480 ----a-w- c:\program files\mozilla firefox\plugins\libdivx.dll
2009-09-25 16:41 . 2009-09-25 16:41 200704 ----a-w- c:\program files\mozilla firefox\plugins\ssldivx.dll
2007-10-04 12:04 . 2007-10-04 12:04 108 --sha-r- c:\windows\neoqaz2.dll
.

------- Sigcheck -------

[-] 2009-09-24 . CD00787894008369F56153B91FC28847 . 361600 . . [5.1.2600.5625] . . c:\windows\system32\dllcache\tcpip.sys
[-] 2009-09-24 . CD00787894008369F56153B91FC28847 . 361600 . . [5.1.2600.5625] . . c:\windows\system32\drivers\tcpip.sys
[7] 2008-06-20 . AD978A1B783B5719720CFF204B666C8E . 361600 . . [5.1.2600.5625] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB951748\SP3QFE\tcpip.sys
[7] 2008-06-20 . AD978A1B783B5719720CFF204B666C8E . 361600 . . [5.1.2600.5625] . . c:\windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download\ad744bdeedce85bf37a096f34577ff3a\sp3qfe\tcpip.sys
[7] 2008-06-20 . 9AEFA14BD6B182D61E3119FA5F436D3D . 361600 . . [5.1.2600.5625] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB951748\SP3GDR\tcpip.sys
[7] 2008-06-20 . 9AEFA14BD6B182D61E3119FA5F436D3D . 361600 . . [5.1.2600.5625] . . c:\windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download\ad744bdeedce85bf37a096f34577ff3a\sp3gdr\tcpip.sys
[7] 2008-06-20 . 2A5554FC5B1E04E131230E3CE035C3F9 . 360320 . . [5.1.2600.3394] . . c:\windows\$NtServicePackUninstall$\tcpip.sys
[7] 2008-06-20 . 2A5554FC5B1E04E131230E3CE035C3F9 . 360320 . . [5.1.2600.3394] . . c:\windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download\ad744bdeedce85bf37a096f34577ff3a\sp2gdr\tcpip.sys
[7] 2008-06-20 . 744E57C99232201AE98C49168B918F48 . 360960 . . [5.1.2600.3394] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB951748\SP2QFE\tcpip.sys
[7] 2008-06-20 . 744E57C99232201AE98C49168B918F48 . 360960 . . [5.1.2600.3394] . . c:\windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download\ad744bdeedce85bf37a096f34577ff3a\sp2qfe\tcpip.sys
[7] 2008-04-13 . 93EA8D04EC73A85DB02EB8805988F733 . 361344 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB951748$\tcpip.sys
[7] 2008-04-13 . 93EA8D04EC73A85DB02EB8805988F733 . 361344 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\tcpip.sys
[7] 2008-04-13 . 93EA8D04EC73A85DB02EB8805988F733 . 361344 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download\e9500597a78495f397efb821e37bf356\tcpip.sys
[7] 2004-08-04 . 9F4B36614A0FC234525BA224957DE55C . 359040 . . [5.1.2600.2180] . . c:\windows\$NtUninstallKB951748_0$\tcpip.sys
[7] 2004-08-04 . 9F4B36614A0FC234525BA224957DE55C . 359040 . . [5.1.2600.2180] . . c:\windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download\2bc0b3c55e0c166e04844934d1c7c342\backup\tcpip.sys
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( [email protected]_05.24.37 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
+ 2009-11-24 11:52 . 2009-11-24 11:52 16384 c:\windows\Temp\Perflib_Perfdata_280.dat
+ 2009-11-23 02:21 . 2006-03-08 19:44 73728 c:\windows\system32\DRVSTORE\brprbh71_6C73E71A512EF3CA8AA4DE9C1320D27D9FAAA9B0\bril06a.dll
+ 2009-11-23 02:21 . 2005-12-13 16:53 38912 c:\windows\system32\DRVSTORE\brimbh71_FEA8E9DE8121EC6F03A04D5EF23B90C2F9176DC9\BrUsi06a.dll
+ 2009-11-23 02:21 . 2005-12-16 21:26 81920 c:\windows\system32\DRVSTORE\brimbh71_FEA8E9DE8121EC6F03A04D5EF23B90C2F9176DC9\BrTwdLng.dll
+ 2009-11-23 02:21 . 2004-08-16 21:49 49152 c:\windows\system32\DRVSTORE\brimbh71_FEA8E9DE8121EC6F03A04D5EF23B90C2F9176DC9\BrStiIf.dll
+ 2009-11-23 02:21 . 2004-10-15 18:50 15295 c:\windows\system32\DRVSTORE\brimbh71_FEA8E9DE8121EC6F03A04D5EF23B90C2F9176DC9\BrScnUsb.sys
+ 2009-11-23 02:21 . 2006-03-03 17:30 61440 c:\windows\system32\DRVSTORE\brimbh71_FEA8E9DE8121EC6F03A04D5EF23B90C2F9176DC9\BrScnDev.dll
+ 2004-10-03 00:25 . 2009-11-24 11:52 32768 c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\index.dat
- 2004-10-03 00:25 . 2009-11-11 09:27 32768 c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\index.dat
- 2004-10-03 00:25 . 2009-11-11 09:27 32768 c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\History\History.IE5\index.dat
+ 2004-10-03 00:25 . 2009-11-24 11:52 32768 c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\History\History.IE5\index.dat
+ 2009-11-24 12:07 . 2009-11-24 11:52 16384 c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\Cookies\index.dat
+ 2009-11-23 02:21 . 2005-12-13 16:54 8192 c:\windows\system32\DRVSTORE\brimbh71_FEA8E9DE8121EC6F03A04D5EF23B90C2F9176DC9\BrSti06a.dll
+ 2009-11-23 02:21 . 2005-06-16 09:03 101888 c:\windows\system32\DRVSTORE\brprbh71_6C73E71A512EF3CA8AA4DE9C1320D27D9FAAA9B0\brqikmon.exe
+ 2009-11-23 02:21 . 2006-03-03 17:31 122880 c:\windows\system32\DRVSTORE\brimbh71_FEA8E9DE8121EC6F03A04D5EF23B90C2F9176DC9\BrTwdsUi.dll
+ 2009-11-23 02:21 . 2006-03-03 17:31 118784 c:\windows\system32\DRVSTORE\brimbh71_FEA8E9DE8121EC6F03A04D5EF23B90C2F9176DC9\BrTwds.dll
+ 2009-11-23 02:21 . 2006-04-06 00:20 1095879 c:\windows\system32\DRVSTORE\brprbh71_6C73E71A512EF3CA8AA4DE9C1320D27D9FAAA9B0\briu06a.dll
+ 2009-11-23 02:21 . 2006-04-06 00:20 1687722 c:\windows\system32\DRVSTORE\brprbh71_6C73E71A512EF3CA8AA4DE9C1320D27D9FAAA9B0\brio06a.dll
+ 2009-11-23 02:21 . 2006-02-24 23:27 1492480 c:\windows\system32\DRVSTORE\brimbh71_FEA8E9DE8121EC6F03A04D5EF23B90C2F9176DC9\BrWia06a.dll
+ 2009-11-23 02:21 . 2006-03-03 17:30 1515520 c:\windows\system32\DRVSTORE\brimbh71_FEA8E9DE8121EC6F03A04D5EF23B90C2F9176DC9\BrTwdScn.dll
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"TOSCDSPD"="c:\program files\TOSHIBA\TOSCDSPD\toscdspd.exe" [2003-09-05 65536]
"RocketDock"="c:\program files\RocketDock\RocketDock.exe" [2007-09-02 495616]
"igndlm.exe"="c:\program files\Download Manager\DLM.exe" [2009-05-15 1103216]
"swg"="c:\program files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe" [2009-08-15 39408]
"PeerBlock"="c:\program files\PeerBlock\peerblock.exe" [2009-09-28 1524824]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"ATIPTA"="c:\program files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe" [2004-07-11 339968]
"CeEKEY"="c:\program files\TOSHIBA\E-KEY\CeEKey.exe" [2004-06-14 638976]
"EzButton"="c:\program files\EzButton\EzButton.EXE" [2004-05-14 712704]
"Apoint"="c:\program files\Apoint2K\Apoint.exe" [2003-10-30 192512]
"TPNF"="c:\program files\TOSHIBA\TouchPad\TPTray.exe" [2004-03-15 53248]
"dla"="c:\windows\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe" [2004-07-20 122939]
"PadTouch"="c:\program files\TOSHIBA\Touch and Launch\PadExe.exe" [2004-02-03 1089589]
"AppleSyncNotifier"="c:\program files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe" [2009-08-13 177440]
"CeEPOWER"="c:\program files\TOSHIBA\Power Management\CePMTray.exe" [2004-08-20 135168]
"AdobeCS4ServiceManager"="c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\CS4ServiceManager\CS4ServiceManager.exe" [2008-08-14 611712]
"Adobe Acrobat Speed Launcher"="c:\program files\Adobe\Acrobat 9.0\Acrobat\Acrobat_sl.exe" [2009-02-27 38768]
"Acrobat Assistant 8.0"="c:\program files\Adobe\Acrobat 9.0\Acrobat\Acrotray.exe" [2009-02-27 640376]
"Adobe_ID0ENQBO"="c:\progra~1\COMMON~1\Adobe\Adobe Version Cue CS4\Server\bin\VersionCueCS4Tray.exe" [2008-08-15 378224]
"UsbBoost"="c:\program files\UsbBoost\TurboHddUsb.exe" [2009-07-05 3788800]
"QuickTime Task"="c:\program files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" [2009-09-05 417792]
"TkBellExe"="c:\program files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" [2009-09-12 198160]
"AVP"="c:\program files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\avp.exe" [2009-10-21 340456]
"iTunesHelper"="c:\program files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe" [2009-09-21 305440]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="c:\program files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe" [2009-10-11 149280]
"Kernel and Hardware Abstraction Layer"="KHALMNPR.EXE" - c:\windows\KHALMNPR.Exe [2009-06-17 55824]

[HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"DWQueuedReporting"="c:\progra~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" [2008-11-04 435096]

c:\documents and settings\chris\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Yahoo! Widgets.lnk - c:\program files\Yahoo!\Widgets\YahooWidgets.exe [2008-3-18 4742184]

c:\documents and settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Logitech SetPoint.lnk - c:\program files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe [2009-4-9 813584]
RAMASST.lnk - c:\windows\system32\RAMASST.exe [2004-10-4 155648]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\explorer]
"NoResolveTrack"= 1 (0x1)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon]
"UIHost"="c:\windows\system32\logonui.exe"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon\notify\LBTWlgn]
2009-07-20 18:28 72208 ----a-w- c:\program files\Common Files\LogiShrd\Bluetooth\LBTWLgn.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\windows]
"AppInit_DLLs"=c:\docume~1\ALLUSE~1\AVP9\mzvkbd3.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\WdfLoadGroup]
@=""

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center\Monitoring\KasperskyAntiVirus]
"DisableMonitoring"=dword:00000001

[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile]
"EnableFirewall"= 0 (0x0)

[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"=
"%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Microsoft Office\\Office12\\OUTLOOK.EXE"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Microsoft Office\\Office12\\ONENOTE.EXE"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Corel\\DVD9\\WinDVD.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Java\\jre6\\bin\\java.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Bonjour\\mDNSResponder.exe"=
"c:\\Documents and Settings\\chris\\Application Data\\Macromedia\\Flash Player\\www.macromedia.com\\bin\\octoshape\\octoshape.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Windows Live\\Messenger\\wlcsdk.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Windows Live\\Messenger\\msnmsgr.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Windows Live\\Sync\\WindowsLiveSync.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\BitComet\\BitComet.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\FreeCall.com\\FreeCall\\FreeCall.exe"=
"c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\dpvsetup.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\Adobe\\CS4ServiceManager\\CS4ServiceManager.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\Adobe\\Adobe Version Cue CS4\\Server\\bin\\VersionCueCS4.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\uTorrent\\uTorrent.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\My Mobile\\MyMobiler\\MyMobiler.exe"=
"c:\program files\Microsoft ActiveSync\rapimgr.exe"= c:\program files\Microsoft ActiveSync\rapimgr.exe:169.254.2.0/255.255.255.0:Enabled:ActiveSync RAPI Manager
"c:\program files\Microsoft ActiveSync\wcescomm.exe"= c:\program files\Microsoft ActiveSync\wcescomm.exe:169.254.2.0/255.255.255.0:Enabled:ActiveSync Connection Manager
"c:\program files\Microsoft ActiveSync\WCESMgr.exe"= c:\program files\Microsoft ActiveSync\WCESMgr.exe:169.254.2.0/255.255.255.0:Enabled:ActiveSync Application
"c:\\Program Files\\RealVNC\\VNC4\\winvnc4.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\VideoLAN\\VLC\\vlc.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\iTunes.exe"=


----------



## chris_m (Nov 20, 2009)

[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\GloballyOpenPorts\List]
"21735:TCP"= 21735:TCP:BitComet 21735 TCP
"21735:UDP"= 21735:UDP:BitComet 21735 UDP
"23328:TCP"= 23328:TCP:BitComet 23328 TCP
"23328:UDP"= 23328:UDP:BitComet 23328 UDP
"18360:TCP"= 18360:TCP:BitComet 18360 TCP
"18360:UDP"= 18360:UDP:BitComet 18360 UDP
"8886:TCP"= 8886:TCP:BitComet 8886 TCP
"8886:UDP"= 8886:UDP:BitComet 8886 UDP
"17497:TCP"= 17497:TCP:BitComet 17497 TCP
"17497:UDP"= 17497:UDP:BitComet 17497 UDP
"5353:TCP"= 5353:TCP:Adobe CSI CS4
"3703:TCP"= 3703:TCP:Adobe Version Cue CS4 Server
"3704:TCP"= 3704:TCP:Adobe Version Cue CS4 Server
"51000:TCP"= 51000:TCP:Adobe Version Cue CS4 Server
"51001:TCP"= 51001:TCP:Adobe Version Cue CS4 Server
"16097:TCP"= 16097:TCP:BitComet 16097 TCP
"16097:UDP"= 16097:UDP:BitComet 16097 UDP
"65535:TCP"= 65535:TCP:BitComet 65535 TCP
"65535:UDP"= 65535:UDP:BitComet 65535 UDP
"18893:TCP"= 18893:TCP:BitComet 18893 TCP
"18893:UDP"= 18893:UDP:BitComet 18893 UDP
"27087:TCP"= 27087:TCP:BitComet 27087 TCP
"27087:UDP"= 27087:UDP:BitComet 27087 UDP
"23670:TCP"= 23670:TCP:BitComet 23670 TCP
"23670:UDP"= 23670:UDP:BitComet 23670 UDP
"21403:TCP"= 21403:TCP:BitComet 21403 TCP
"21403:UDP"= 21403:UDP:BitComet 21403 UDP
"12870:TCP"= 12870:TCP:BitComet 12870 TCP
"12870:UDP"= 12870:UDP:BitComet 12870 UDP
"23180:TCP"= 23180:TCP:BitComet 23180 TCP
"23180:UDP"= 23180:UDP:BitComet 23180 UDP
"13514:TCP"= 13514:TCP:BitComet 13514 TCP
"13514:UDP"= 13514:UDP:BitComet 13514 UDP
"7252:TCP"= 7252:TCP:BitComet 7252 TCP
"7252:UDP"= 7252:UDP:BitComet 7252 UDP
"26675:TCP"= 26675:TCP:169.254.2.0/255.255.255.0:Enabled:ActiveSync Service
"11583:TCP"= 11583:TCP:BitComet 11583 TCP
"11583:UDP"= 11583:UDP:BitComet 11583 UDP
"22631:TCP"= 22631:TCP:BitComet 22631 TCP
"22631:UDP"= 22631:UDP:BitComet 22631 UDP
"24386:TCP"= 24386:TCP:BitComet 24386 TCP
"24386:UDP"= 24386:UDP:BitComet 24386 UDP
"12137:TCP"= 12137:TCP:BitComet 12137 TCP
"12137:UDP"= 12137:UDP:BitComet 12137 UDP
"22644:TCP"= 22644:TCP:BitComet 22644 TCP
"22644:UDP"= 22644:UDP:BitComet 22644 UDP
"21610:TCP"= 21610:TCP:BitComet 21610 TCP
"21610:UDP"= 21610:UDP:BitComet 21610 UDP
"7313:TCP"= 7313:TCP:BitComet 7313 TCP
"7313:UDP"= 7313:UDP:BitComet 7313 UDP
"26656:TCP"= 26656:TCP:BitComet 26656 TCP
"26656:UDP"= 26656:UDP:BitComet 26656 UDP
"9303:UDP"= 9303:UDP:SharePort Network USB Utility UDP Port
"21010:TCP"= 21010:TCP:BitComet 21010 TCP
"21010:UDP"= 21010:UDP:BitComet 21010 UDP
"25650:TCP"= 25650:TCP:BitComet 25650 TCP
"25650:UDP"= 25650:UDP:BitComet 25650 UDP
"15302:TCP"= 15302:TCP:BitComet 15302 TCP
"15302:UDP"= 15302:UDP:BitComet 15302 UDP
"25555:TCP"= 25555:TCP:BitComet 25555 TCP
"25555:UDP"= 25555:UDP:BitComet 25555 UDP
"10237:TCP"= 10237:TCP:BitComet 10237 TCP
"10237:UDP"= 10237:UDP:BitComet 10237 UDP
"20797:TCP"= 20797:TCP:BitComet 20797 TCP
"20797:UDP"= 20797:UDP:BitComet 20797 UDP
"22437:TCP"= 22437:TCP:BitComet 22437 TCP
"22437:UDP"= 22437:UDP:BitComet 22437 UDP
"20485:TCP"= 20485:TCP:BitComet 20485 TCP
"20485:UDP"= 20485:UDP:BitComet 20485 UDP
"6882:TCP"= 6882:TCP:BitComet 6882 TCP
"6882:UDP"= 6882:UDP:BitComet 6882 UDP

[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\IcmpSettings]
"AllowInboundEchoRequest"= 1 (0x1)

R0 atiide;atiide;c:\windows\system32\drivers\atiide.sys [10/2/2004 6:02 PM 6016]
R0 klbg;Kaspersky Lab Boot Guard Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\klbg.sys [12/15/2008 8:41 PM 36880]
R1 FNETURPX;FNETURPX;c:\windows\system32\drivers\FNETURPX.SYS [7/4/2009 10:15 PM 7936]
R2 fssfltr;FssFltr;c:\windows\system32\drivers\fssfltr_tdi.sys [4/2/2009 1:55 AM 55152]
R2 LBeepKE;LBeepKE;c:\windows\system32\drivers\LBeepKE.sys [4/9/2009 10:04 AM 10384]
R2 McAfee SiteAdvisor Service;McAfee SiteAdvisor Service;c:\program files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McSACore.exe [9/29/2009 9:37 PM 210216]
R2 regi;regi;c:\windows\system32\drivers\regi.sys [4/17/2007 8:09 PM 11032]
R3 klim5;Kaspersky Anti-Virus NDIS Filter;c:\windows\system32\drivers\klim5.sys [9/14/2009 2:42 PM 32272]
R3 klmouflt;Kaspersky Lab KLMOUFLT;c:\windows\system32\drivers\klmouflt.sys [5/16/2009 8:59 PM 19472]
R3 LEqdUsb;Logitech SetPoint Unifying KMDF USB Filter;c:\windows\system32\drivers\LEqdUsb.sys [6/17/2009 10:55 AM 40720]
R3 LHidEqd;Logitech SetPoint Unifying KMDF HID Filter;c:\windows\system32\drivers\LHidEqd.sys [6/17/2009 10:55 AM 10384]
R3 pbfilter;pbfilter;c:\program files\PeerBlock\pbfilter.sys [11/8/2009 11:04 PM 14424]
S2 Anyplace Control Security;Anyplace Control Security;c:\windows\svcadmin.exe [5/19/2009 7:10 PM 112128]
S2 gupdate1ca1d7f8419bf94;Google Update Service (gupdate1ca1d7f8419bf94);c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [8/15/2009 2:08 AM 133104]
S3 Adobe Version Cue CS4;Adobe Version Cue CS4;c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\Adobe Version Cue CS4\Server\bin\VersionCueCS4.exe [8/15/2008 5:46 AM 284016]
S3 DfSdkS;Defragmentation-Service;c:\program files\Ashampoo\Ashampoo WinOptimizer 6\DfSdkS.exe [9/25/2009 11:50 AM 406016]
S3 DlinkUDSMBus;DlinkUDSMBus;c:\windows\system32\Drivers\DlinkUDSMBus.sys --> c:\windows\system32\Drivers\DlinkUDSMBus.sys [?]
S3 FNETTBOH;FNETTBOH;c:\windows\system32\drivers\FNETTBOH.SYS [7/4/2009 10:15 PM 23680]
S3 fsssvc;Windows Live Family Safety;c:\program files\Windows Live\Family Safety\fsssvc.exe [2/6/2009 6:08 PM 533360]
S3 motccgp;Motorola USB Composite Device Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\motccgp.sys [8/21/2008 11:49 PM 18688]
S3 motccgpfl;MotCcgpFlService;c:\windows\system32\drivers\motccgpfl.sys [8/21/2008 11:49 PM 8320]
S3 motport;Motorola USB Diagnostic Port;c:\windows\system32\drivers\motport.sys [6/18/2007 8:18 PM 23680]
S4 sptd;sptd;c:\windows\system32\Drivers\sptd.sys --> c:\windows\system32\Drivers\sptd.sys [?]
S4 wlidsvc;Windows Live ID Sign-in Assistant;c:\program files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE [3/30/2009 4:28 PM 1533808]

--- Other Services/Drivers In Memory ---

*NewlyCreated* - PBFILTER

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\active setup\installed components\{B2C3BB6B-E005-4246-B8E5-DF0A4D073CDC}]
c:\program files\PixiePack Codec Pack\InstallerHelper.exe
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder

2009-11-24 c:\windows\Tasks\Google Software Updater.job
- c:\program files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe [2009-08-15 08:04]
.
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uStart Page = hxxp://google.atcomet.com/b/
mStart Page = about:blank
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = local
uInternet Settings,ProxyServer = 63.251.15.23:80
IE: &D&ownload &with BitComet - c:\program files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddLink.htm
IE: &D&ownload all video with BitComet - c:\program files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddVideo.htm
IE: &D&ownload all with BitComet - c:\program files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddAllLink.htm
IE: Add to Anti-Banner - c:\program files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\ie_banner_deny.htm
IE: Append Link Target to Existing PDF - c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppendSelLinks.html
IE: Append to Existing PDF - c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
IE: Convert Link Target to Adobe PDF - c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECaptureSelLinks.html
IE: Convert to Adobe PDF - c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
FF - ProfilePath - c:\documents and settings\chris\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\qwb8zk45.default\
FF - prefs.js: browser.startup.homepage - hxxp://www.google.ca/
FF - component: c:\documents and settings\chris\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\qwb8zk45.default\extensions\{a7c6cf7f-112c-4500-a7ea-39801a327e5f}\platform\WINNT_x86-msvc\components\ipc.dll
FF - component: c:\documents and settings\chris\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\qwb8zk45.default\extensions\{B042753D-F57E-4e8e-A01B-7379A6D4CEFB}\components\IBitCometExtension.dll
FF - component: c:\documents and settings\chris\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\qwb8zk45.default\extensions\[email protected]\components\cooliris.dll
FF - component: c:\documents and settings\chris\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\qwb8zk45.default\extensions\[email protected]\components\NetDiag.dll
FF - component: c:\program files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\components\McFFPlg.dll
FF - component: c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{01A8CA0A-4C96-465b-A49B-65C46FAD54F9}\components\Contribute.dll
FF - component: c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\[email protected]\components\KavLinkFilter.dll
FF - component: c:\program files\Real\RealPlayer\browserrecord\firefox\ext\components\nprpffbrowserrecordext.dll
FF - plugin: c:\documents and settings\chris\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\qwb8zk45.default\extensions\[email protected]\plugins\npcoolirisplugin.dll
FF - plugin: c:\documents and settings\chris\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\qwb8zk45.default\extensions\[email protected]\plugins\NPinfotl.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\Download Manager\npfpdlm.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\Google\Google Updater\2.4.1636.7222\npCIDetect13.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\Google\Update\1.2.183.13\npGoogleOneClick8.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\Microsoft\Office Live\npOLW.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npContribute.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\NPDFusionWebFirefox.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\NPTURNMED.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npyaxmpb.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\Total Immersion\DFusionHomeWebPlugIn\NPDFusionWebFirefox.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\NPWLPG.dll
FF - HiddenExtension: Microsoft .NET Framework Assistant: {20a82645-c095-46ed-80e3-08825760534b} - c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.5\Windows Presentation Foundation\DotNetAssistantExtension\

---- FIREFOX POLICIES ----
user_pref('capability.policy.policynames', 'localfilelinks');user_pref('capability.policy.localfilelinks.sites', 'hxxp://www.webmynd.com http://www.google.com');user_pref('capability.policy.localfilelinks.checkloaduri.enabled', 'allAccess');
FF - user.js: network.prefetch-next - true
FF - user.js: nglayout.initialpaint.delay - 250
FF - user.js: layout.spellcheckDefault - 1
FF - user.js: browser.urlbar.autoFill - false
FF - user.js: browser.search.openintab - false
FF - user.js: browser.tabs.closeButtons - 1
FF - user.js: browser.tabs.opentabfor.middleclick - true
FF - user.js: browser.tabs.tabMinWidth - 100
FF - user.js: browser.urlbar.hideGoButton - false
FF - user.js: browser.blink_allowed - true
c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\greprefs\security-prefs.js - pref("security.ssl3.rsa_seed_sha", true);
.
- - - - ORPHANS REMOVED - - - -

AddRemove-AutoMobile - c:\program files\Microsoft ActiveSync\AutoMobile\Uninstall.exe AutoMobile
AddRemove-EzButton - c:\windows\UnInst32.exe EzButton.UNI
AddRemove-RealPlayer 12.0 - c:\program files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\r1puninst.exe RealNetworks|RealPlayer|12.0
AddRemove-TodayPanel - c:\program files\Microsoft ActiveSync\TodayPanel\Uninstall.exe TodayPanel
AddRemove-{2FCE4FC5-6930-40E7-A4F1-F862207424EF} - c:\program files\InstallShield Installation Information\{2FCE4FC5-6930-40E7-A4F1-F862207424EF}\setup.exe REMOVEALL
AddRemove-{91810AFC-A4F8-4EBA-A5AA-B198BBC81144} - c:\program files\InstallShield Installation Information\{91810AFC-A4F8-4EBA-A5AA-B198BBC81144}\setup.exe REMOVEALL

**************************************************************************

catchme 0.3.1398 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2009-11-24 07:34
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3 NTFS

scanning hidden processes ...

scanning hidden autostart entries ...

scanning hidden files ...

scan completed successfully
hidden files: 0

**************************************************************************
.
--------------------- LOCKED REGISTRY KEYS ---------------------

[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-3101145304-4039064410-887241480-1006\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Shell Extensions\Approved\{E6EA18DA-2A55-7DC2-4F85-F79A8757D727}*]
@Allowed: (Read) (RestrictedCode)
@Allowed: (Read) (RestrictedCode)
"hangkiboilfbhcne"=hex:66,61,63,64,6e,65,61,6d,64,66,6b,6f,00,00
"iaagooifjabmockmpf"=hex:6a,61,65,69,66,67,67,6b,62,66,6d,63,65,63,6b,69,6d,70,
70,62,00,fd
"hakhipbhgcgfckpj"=hex:6a,61,65,69,6d,67,70,6b,6f,63,69,6b,6c,61,6e,64,6b,6a,
66,6e,00,1a
.
--------------------- DLLs Loaded Under Running Processes ---------------------

- - - - - - - > 'winlogon.exe'(1012)
c:\program files\common files\logishrd\bluetooth\LBTWlgn.dll
c:\program files\common files\logishrd\bluetooth\LBTServ.dll

- - - - - - - > 'explorer.exe'(2872)
c:\windows\system32\WININET.dll
c:\program files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\saHook.dll
c:\program files\Logitech\SetPoint\GameHook.dll
c:\program files\Logitech\SetPoint\lgscroll.dll
c:\windows\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4053_x-ww_e6967989\MSVCR80.dll
c:\windows\system32\ieframe.dll
c:\windows\system32\msi.dll
c:\windows\system32\webcheck.dll
c:\windows\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\Adobe Drive CS4\AdobeDriveCS4_NP.dll
c:\windows\system32\PortableDeviceTypes.dll
c:\windows\system32\PortableDeviceApi.dll
.
------------------------ Other Running Processes ------------------------
.
c:\windows\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
c:\program files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
c:\program files\TOSHIBA\Power Management\CeEPwrSvc.exe
c:\program files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
c:\windows\system32\DVDRAMSV.exe
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\EPSON\EPW!3 SSRP\E_S40RP7.EXE
c:\program files\Common Files\InterVideo\RegMgr\iviRegMgr.exe
c:\program files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVCOMSER\LVComSer.exe
c:\program files\Nero\Nero8\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
c:\windows\system32\IoctlSvc.exe
c:\windows\SYSTEM32\SPOOL\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\HPZipm12.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\Protexis\License Service\PsiService_2.exe
c:\program files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\SeaPort\SeaPort.exe
c:\windows\system32\wscntfy.exe
c:\program files\Apoint2K\Apntex.exe
c:\program files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\Logishrd\KHAL2\KHALMNPR.EXE
.
**************************************************************************
.
Completion time: 2009-11-24 08:09 - machine was rebooted
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2009-11-24 14:08
ComboFix2.txt 2009-11-21 05:44
C:\DeQuarantine.txt

Pre-Run: 5,499,277,312 bytes free
Post-Run: 5,379,010,560 bytes free

- - End Of File - - 1F8FD0D83576BBFF1CB37F53BAE7ABBF


----------



## chris_m (Nov 20, 2009)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 6:26:57 PM, on 11/24/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\avp.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Power Management\CeEPwrSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DVDRAMSV.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\EPSON\EPW!3 SSRP\E_S40RP7.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InterVideo\RegMgr\iviRegMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVCOMSER\LVComSer.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McSACore.exe
C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero8\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\IoctlSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\SPOOL\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\HPZipm12.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Protexis\License Service\PsiService_2.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\SeaPort\SeaPort.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\E-KEY\CeEKey.exe
C:\Program Files\EzButton\EzButton.EXE
C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apoint.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TouchPad\TPTray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Touch and Launch\PadExe.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Power Management\CePMTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 9.0\Acrobat\Acrotray.exe
C:\Program Files\UsbBoost\TurboHddUsb.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\avp.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSCDSPD\toscdspd.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apntex.exe
C:\Program Files\PeerBlock\peerblock.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RAMASST.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Widgets\YahooWidgets.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logishrd\KHAL2\KHALMNPR.EXE
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Widgets\YahooWidgets.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\RocketDock\RocketDock.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\klwtblfs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://google.atcomet.com/b/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = 63.251.15.23:80
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = local
O2 - BHO: ContributeBHO Class - {074C1DC5-9320-4A9A-947D-C042949C6216} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\/Adobe Contribute CS4/contributeieplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: BitComet ClickCapture - {39F7E362-828A-4B5A-BCAF-5B79BFDFEA60} - C:\Program Files\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.3.7.16.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: IEVkbdBHO - {59273AB4-E7D3-40F9-A1A8-6FA9CCA1862C} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\ievkbd.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswshx.dll
O2 - BHO: Search Helper - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SEPsearchhelperie.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Conversion Toolbar Helper - {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.1.1309.3572\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: McAfee SiteAdvisor BHO - {B164E929-A1B6-4A06-B104-2CD0E90A88FF} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\siteadvisor\mcieplg.dll
O2 - BHO: WOT Helper - {C920E44A-7F78-4E64-BDD7-A57026E7FEB7} - C:\Program Files\WOT\WOT.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {E15A8DC0-8516-42A1-81EA-DC94EC1ACF10} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O2 - BHO: link filter bho - {E33CF602-D945-461A-83F0-819F76A199F8} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\klwtbbho.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O2 - BHO: SmartSelect - {F4971EE7-DAA0-4053-9964-665D8EE6A077} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O3 - Toolbar: WOT - {71576546-354D-41c9-AAE8-31F2EC22BF0D} - C:\Program Files\WOT\WOT.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Windows Live Toolbar - {21FA44EF-376D-4D53-9B0F-8A89D3229068} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Adobe PDF - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Contribute Toolbar - {517BDDE4-E3A7-4570-B21E-2B52B6139FC7} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\/Adobe Contribute CS4/contributeieplugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee SiteAdvisor Toolbar - {0EBBBE48-BAD4-4B4C-8E5A-516ABECAE064} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\siteadvisor\mcieplg.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CeEKEY] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\E-KEY\CeEKey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EzButton] C:\Program Files\EzButton\EzButton.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apoint] C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apoint.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPNF] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TouchPad\TPTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PadTouch] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Touch and Launch\PadExe.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CeEPOWER] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Power Management\CePMTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdobeCS4ServiceManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\CS4ServiceManager\CS4ServiceManager.exe" -launchedbylogin
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Acrobat Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 9.0\Acrobat\Acrobat_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acrobat Assistant 8.0] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 9.0\Acrobat\Acrotray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe_ID0ENQBO] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Adobe\Adobe Version Cue CS4\Server\bin\VersionCueCS4Tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UsbBoost] C:\Program Files\UsbBoost\TurboHddUsb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVP] "C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\avp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kernel and Hardware Abstraction Layer] KHALMNPR.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TOSCDSPD] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSCDSPD\toscdspd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [RocketDock] "C:\Program Files\RocketDock\RocketDock.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [igndlm.exe] C:\Program Files\Download Manager\DLM.exe /windowsstart /startifwork
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PeerBlock] C:\Program Files\PeerBlock\peerblock.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Yahoo! Widgets.lnk = C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Widgets\YahooWidgets.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech SetPoint.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
O4 - Global Startup: RAMASST.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\system32\RAMASST.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload &with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all video with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddVideo.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddAllLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Anti-Banner - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\ie_banner_deny.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Append Link Target to Existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppendSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Append to Existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert Link Target to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECaptureSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Blog This - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Blog This in Windows Live Writer - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Create Mobile Favorite - {2EAF5BB1-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\Microsoft ActiveSync\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\Microsoft ActiveSync\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Create Mobile Favorite... - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\Microsoft ActiveSync\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: &Virtual keyboard - {4248FE82-7FCB-46AC-B270-339F08212110} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\klwtbbho.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: URLs c&heck - {CCF151D8-D089-449F-A5A4-D9909053F20F} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\klwtbbho.dll
O9 - Extra button: BitComet - {D18A0B52-D63C-4ed0-AFC6-C1E3DC1AF43A} - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.3.7.16.dll/206 (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1234139226015
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {EF791A6B-FC12-4C68-99EF-FB9E207A39E6} - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/iss-loc/mcfscan/2,2,0,5652/mcfscan.cab
O18 - Protocol: intu-qt2008 - {05E53CE9-66C8-4A9E-A99F-FDB7A8E7B596} - C:\Program Files\QuickTax 2008\ic2008pp.dll
O18 - Protocol: sacore - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\siteadvisor\mcieplg.dll
O18 - Protocol: wot - {C2A44D6B-CB9F-4663-88A6-DF2F26E4D952} - C:\Program Files\WOT\WOT.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\AVP9\mzvkbd3.dll,C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\AVP9\kloehk.dll
O23 - Service: Atheros Configuration Service (ACS) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ACS.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Version Cue CS4 - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Adobe Version Cue CS4\Server\bin\VersionCueCS4.exe
O23 - Service: Anyplace Control Security - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\svcadmin.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: Kaspersky Internet Security (AVP) - Kaspersky Lab - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\avp.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: CeEPwrSvc - COMPAL ELECTRONIC INC. - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Power Management\CeEPwrSvc.exe
O23 - Service: ConfigFree Service (CFSvcs) - TOSHIBA CORPORATION - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
O23 - Service: Defragmentation-Service (DfSdkS) - mst software GmbH, Germany - C:\Program Files\Ashampoo\Ashampoo WinOptimizer 6\Dfsdks.exe
O23 - Service: DVD-RAM_Service - Matsu****a Electric Industrial Co., Ltd. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\DVDRAMSV.exe
O23 - Service: EPSON V3 Service4(01) (EPSON_PM_RPCV4_01) - SEIKO EPSON CORPORATION - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\EPSON\EPW!3 SSRP\E_S40RP7.EXE
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Acresso Software Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate1ca1d7f8419bf94) (gupdate1ca1d7f8419bf94) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: IviRegMgr - InterVideo - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InterVideo\RegMgr\iviRegMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: Logitech Bluetooth Service (LBTServ) - Logitech, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\Bluetooth\LBTServ.exe
O23 - Service: LVCOMSer - Logitech Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVCOMSER\LVComSer.exe
O23 - Service: Process Monitor (LVPrcSrv) - Logitech Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVMVFM\LVPrcSrv.exe
O23 - Service: LVSrvLauncher - Logitech Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\SrvLnch\SrvLnch.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SiteAdvisor Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McSACore.exe
O23 - Service: Nero BackItUp Scheduler 3 - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero8\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nero\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: PLFlash DeviceIoControl Service - Prolific Technology Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\IoctlSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\SPOOL\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Protexis Licensing V2 (PSI_SVC_2) - Protexis Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Protexis\License Service\PsiService_2.exe
O23 - Service: VNC Server Version 4 (WinVNC4) - RealVNC Ltd. - C:\Program Files\RealVNC\VNC4\WinVNC4.exe

--
End of file - 17561 bytes


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

I need to check something, it looks like combofix has deleted some more , what appear at a first glance to be legitimate files ( xcompaq backup driver files etc) 

if taht is the case don't worry as they will be in quarantine & easy to restore after we check them 

please go to C:\qoobox & find the ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt again and attach it to your next reply here


----------



## chris_m (Nov 20, 2009)

2009-11-24 14:04:56 . 2009-11-24 14:04:56 4,020 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\Registry_backups\AddRemove-{91810AFC-A4F8-4EBA-A5AA-B198BBC81144}.reg.dat
2009-11-24 14:04:56 . 2009-11-24 14:04:56 4,116 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\Registry_backups\AddRemove-{2FCE4FC5-6930-40E7-A4F1-F862207424EF}.reg.dat
2009-11-24 14:04:56 . 2009-11-24 14:04:56 510 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\Registry_backups\AddRemove-TodayPanel.reg.dat
2009-11-24 14:04:55 . 2009-11-24 14:04:55 1,240 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\Registry_backups\AddRemove-RealPlayer 12.0.reg.dat
2009-11-24 14:04:55 . 2009-11-24 14:04:55 430 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\Registry_backups\AddRemove-EzButton.reg.dat
2009-11-24 14:04:55 . 2009-11-24 14:04:55 510 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\Registry_backups\AddRemove-AutoMobile.reg.dat
2009-11-24 07:56:03 . 2009-11-24 07:56:03 0 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\catchme.txt
2009-11-21 05:40:19 . 2009-11-21 05:40:19 1,086 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\Registry_backups\AddRemove-Tap a Jam.reg.dat
2009-11-21 05:40:19 . 2009-11-21 05:40:19 536 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\Registry_backups\AddRemove-GameSpy Arcade.reg.dat
2009-11-21 05:40:19 . 2009-11-21 05:40:19 1,550 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\Registry_backups\AddRemove-CSVExport_is1.reg.dat
2009-11-21 05:37:30 . 2009-11-21 05:37:30 534 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\Registry_backups\SafeBoot-MCODS.reg.dat
2009-11-21 05:37:29 . 2009-11-21 05:37:29 546 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\Registry_backups\SafeBoot-mcmscsvc.reg.dat
2009-11-21 05:32:47 . 2009-11-21 05:32:47 98 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\Registry_backups\HKCU-Run-AdobeBridge.reg.dat
2009-11-21 05:32:24 . 2009-11-21 05:32:25 270 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\Registry_backups\HKCU-Run-20090604.reg.dat
2009-11-21 05:32:02 . 2009-11-21 05:32:02 138 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\Registry_backups\HKCU-Run-IrRC.reg.dat
2009-11-21 04:07:15 . 2009-11-24 10:10:28 8,508 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\Registry_backups\tcpip.reg
2009-11-21 02:11:17 . 2009-11-24 07:33:30 102 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\catchme.log
2009-11-10 05:29:03 . 2009-11-10 05:29:04 961 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\Documents and Settings\chris\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Logitech . Product Registration.lnk.vir
2009-09-12 02:40:09 . 2009-09-12 02:40:09 203,776 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\WINDOWS\system32\clrviddc.dll.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:12 . 2004-08-07 14:02:38 333 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\WIRELESS LAN\UTILITY\Version.txt.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:12 . 2004-08-08 09:04:06 176,477 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\WIRELESS LAN\UTILITY\Setup.inx.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:12 . 2004-08-08 09:04:06 276 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\WIRELESS LAN\UTILITY\Setup.ini.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:12 . 2001-09-04 21:03:14 168,448 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\WIRELESS LAN\UTILITY\Setup.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:12 . 2004-08-08 09:04:24 417 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\WIRELESS LAN\UTILITY\layout.bin.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:12 . 2002-07-26 00:07:36 346,602 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\WIRELESS LAN\UTILITY\ikernel.ex_.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:12 . 2004-08-08 09:04:24 5,490,476 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\WIRELESS LAN\UTILITY\data2.cab.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:12 . 2004-08-08 09:04:24 373,547 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\WIRELESS LAN\UTILITY\data1.hdr.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:12 . 2004-08-08 09:04:14 2,986,102 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\WIRELESS LAN\UTILITY\data1.cab.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:12 . 2004-07-06 11:52:22 390 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\WIRELESS LAN\DRIVER\Version.txt.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:11 . 2004-07-06 08:16:12 294 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\WIRELESS LAN\DRIVER\Setup.ini.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:11 . 2004-07-06 08:10:40 142,360 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\WIRELESS LAN\DRIVER\Setup.inx.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:11 . 2004-07-06 08:16:16 417 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\WIRELESS LAN\DRIVER\layout.bin.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:11 . 2001-09-04 20:03:14 168,448 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\WIRELESS LAN\DRIVER\Setup.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:11 . 2002-07-25 23:07:36 346,602 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\WIRELESS LAN\DRIVER\ikernel.ex_.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:11 . 2004-07-06 08:16:16 474,398 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\WIRELESS LAN\DRIVER\data2.cab.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:11 . 2004-07-06 08:16:16 20,248 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\WIRELESS LAN\DRIVER\data1.hdr.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:11 . 2004-07-06 08:16:14 1,172,360 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\WIRELESS LAN\DRIVER\data1.cab.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:09 . 2004-08-18 06:54:36 14,778,268 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD ON-OFF UTILITY\TPNF.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:09 . 2003-08-29 10:37:54 87,865 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\Vxdif.dll.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:09 . 2003-06-18 08:02:30 196,608 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\Uninstap.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:09 . 2003-10-14 13:01:48 399 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\Setup.ini.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:09 . 2003-02-22 05:11:58 128,241 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\setup.inx.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:09 . 2003-10-14 13:01:52 422 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\layout.bin.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:09 . 2000-05-16 07:36:32 139,264 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\Setup.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:09 . 2001-09-05 10:24:02 344,923 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ikernel.ex_.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:09 . 2003-07-14 11:18:24 57,344 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\EzPopup.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:09 . 2003-08-27 05:20:40 163,840 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\EzLaunch.dll.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:09 . 2003-10-29 10:00:46 159,744 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\Ezcapt.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:09 . 2003-08-07 10:37:50 81,920 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\EzCapt.dll.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:09 . 2002-07-10 14:04:20 65,536 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ezauto.dll.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:09 . 2003-10-14 13:01:52 43,063 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\data1.hdr.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:09 . 2003-10-14 13:01:52 512 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\data2.cab.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:08 . 2003-10-14 13:01:52 1,171,599 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\data1.cab.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:08 . 2002-12-13 07:33:10 1,928 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\wheel\WVscrol.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:08 . 2002-12-14 19:28:32 30,648 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\wheel\WTPad.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:08 . 2002-12-13 07:31:40 2,136 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\wheel\WInerMo3.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:08 . 2002-10-29 23:58:40 1,212 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\wheel\WSetFun.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:08 . 2002-12-13 07:31:04 1,728 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\wheel\WInerMo2.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:08 . 2002-12-13 07:28:02 1,128 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\wheel\WInerMo0.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:08 . 2002-12-13 07:29:20 724 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\wheel\WInerMo1.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:08 . 2002-12-13 07:35:14 2,840 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\wheel\WBackFor.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:08 . 2002-12-13 07:34:00 2,224 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\wheel\WHscrol.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:08 . 2002-10-23 23:21:32 2,238 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\TouchSen.ico.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:08 . 2002-10-23 23:20:56 2,238 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\Tapping.ico.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:08 . 2002-10-24 00:01:30 2,238 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\TapType.ico.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:08 . 2002-10-23 23:20:10 2,238 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\SpSpeed.ico.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:08 . 2002-10-30 17:29:22 19,920 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\SPEnable.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:08 . 2002-10-23 23:19:42 2,238 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\SpScroll.ico.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:08 . 2002-10-30 17:29:44 19,356 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\SPDisabl.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:08 . 1999-01-21 12:59:02 766 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\scr_wh.ico.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:08 . 2002-10-30 17:28:52 63,576 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\SpBtn.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:08 . 2002-10-23 23:18:28 2,238 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\PadScrl.ico.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:08 . 2002-10-23 23:17:46 2,238 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\OthSound.ico.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:08 . 2002-10-23 23:55:48 2,238 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\OthIme.ico.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:08 . 2002-10-23 23:57:30 2,238 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\MouWheel.ico.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:08 . 2002-10-24 00:42:40 2,238 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\OthIcon.ico.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:08 . 2002-10-23 23:17:12 2,238 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\MouSpeed.ico.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:08 . 2002-10-29 21:16:18 32,400 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\MouBtnW.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:08 . 2002-10-29 21:17:26 32,400 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\MouBtn3.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:08 . 2002-10-29 21:16:54 32,400 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\MouBtn2.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:08 . 2002-10-23 23:16:28 2,238 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\InerMov.ico.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:08 . 2002-10-25 02:44:00 1,344 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\Logo.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:08 . 2002-10-23 23:15:44 2,238 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\GpSpeed.ico.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:08 . 2002-10-30 17:30:08 19,920 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\GPEnable.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:08 . 2002-10-30 17:30:30 19,420 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\GPDisabl.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:08 . 2002-10-23 23:14:00 2,238 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\ElPos.ico.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:08 . 2002-10-23 23:14:44 2,238 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\ElScut.ico.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:08 . 2002-10-24 00:43:46 2,238 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\EcaStore.ico.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:08 . 2002-10-23 23:13:18 2,238 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\ElMenu.ico.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:08 . 2002-10-23 23:12:26 2,238 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\EcaSize.ico.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:08 . 2002-10-24 00:44:12 2,238 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\EcaPen.ico.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:08 . 2002-10-30 18:00:54 30,648 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\Dual\DTPad.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:08 . 2002-10-30 00:00:00 1,688 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\Dual\DVscrol.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:08 . 2002-10-29 23:56:28 2,104 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\Dual\DInerMo3.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:08 . 2002-10-29 23:58:40 1,212 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\Dual\DSetFun.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:08 . 2002-10-29 23:55:56 1,608 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\Dual\DInerMo2.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:08 . 2002-10-29 23:55:24 1,608 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\Dual\DInerMo1.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:08 . 2002-10-29 23:59:26 2,172 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\Dual\DHscrol.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:08 . 2002-10-29 23:54:44 2,104 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\Dual\DInerMo0.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:08 . 2002-10-29 23:58:08 2,840 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\Dual\DBackFor.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:08 . 2002-10-24 00:43:10 2,238 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\DragLock.ico.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:08 . 2002-10-23 23:11:14 2,238 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\Corner.ico.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:08 . 2002-10-28 15:38:38 766 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\BtnScrol.ico.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:08 . 2002-10-23 23:09:44 2,238 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\Browser.ico.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:08 . 1997-06-11 06:52:00 5,120 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\ball_ini.avi.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:08 . 1997-06-11 06:52:00 10,752 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\ball_hit.avi.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:08 . 2002-12-13 07:45:24 1,832 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\5sw\5VScrol.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:08 . 2002-12-16 07:28:52 30,646 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\5sw\5TPad.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:08 . 2002-12-13 07:44:50 2,104 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\5sw\5InerMo3.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:08 . 2002-10-29 23:58:40 1,212 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\5sw\5SetFun.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:08 . 2002-12-13 07:43:10 2,104 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\5sw\5InerMo0.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:08 . 2002-12-13 07:43:36 1,680 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\5sw\5InerMo1.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:08 . 2002-12-13 07:44:10 1,680 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\5sw\5InerMo2.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:08 . 2002-12-13 07:46:02 2,172 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\5sw\5HScrol.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:08 . 2002-12-13 07:46:48 2,840 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\5sw\5BackFor.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:07 . 2002-10-30 00:09:02 1,928 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\2sw\2Vscrol.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:07 . 2002-10-30 17:36:14 30,648 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\2sw\2TPad.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:07 . 2002-10-29 23:58:40 1,212 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\2sw\2SetFun.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:07 . 2002-10-30 00:03:08 1,728 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\2sw\2InerMo2.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:07 . 2002-10-30 00:03:38 2,264 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\2sw\2InerMo3.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:07 . 2002-10-30 00:02:32 1,728 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\2sw\2InerMo1.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:07 . 2002-10-30 00:02:00 2,264 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\2sw\2InerMo0.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:07 . 2002-10-30 00:09:38 2,432 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\2sw\2Hscrol.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:07 . 2002-10-30 00:04:14 2,928 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\2sw\2BackFor.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:07 . 2003-01-18 13:30:44 53,248 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApTabCtl.dll.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:07 . 2003-09-12 08:07:20 360,448 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApString.dll.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:07 . 2003-10-15 01:43:34 147,456 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApStick.dll.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:07 . 2003-11-11 10:33:36 413,696 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApPad.dll.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:07 . 2003-11-17 11:16:40 77,824 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApOthers.dll.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:07 . 2003-10-30 08:46:18 192,512 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\Apoint.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:07 . 2003-02-26 03:08:42 45,056 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApntEx.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:07 . 2003-10-14 14:21:46 98,304 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApMouse.dll.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:07 . 2003-11-18 09:35:16 77,824 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApMain.dll.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:07 . 2003-07-28 11:55:40 49,152 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApInst.dll.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:07 . 2003-08-19 09:14:24 13,292 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp1f.01.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:07 . 2003-07-28 07:15:08 12,193 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp1d.01.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:07 . 2003-08-08 05:05:10 14,827 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp16.02.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:07 . 2003-07-28 07:13:34 14,816 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp19.01.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:07 . 2003-07-28 06:55:08 13,042 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp14.01.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:07 . 2003-08-06 09:36:36 15,211 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp15.01.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:07 . 2003-07-28 06:52:26 14,629 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp13.01.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:07 . 2003-01-27 06:29:32 11,427 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp12.01.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:07 . 2003-01-24 12:48:16 17,443 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp10.01.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:07 . 2003-01-24 12:24:36 11,715 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp11.01.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:07 . 2003-01-24 15:30:54 16,157 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp0c.01.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:07 . 2003-07-28 06:46:36 13,184 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp0b.01.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:07 . 2003-01-29 02:26:32 12,875 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp09.01.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:07 . 2003-01-24 11:35:32 16,017 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp0a.03.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:07 . 2003-09-04 07:24:50 16,039 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp07.01.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:07 . 2003-08-04 13:07:42 16,944 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp08.01.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:07 . 2003-07-28 06:26:08 12,375 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp05.01.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:07 . 2003-07-28 06:41:50 12,723 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp06.01.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:07 . 2003-01-24 11:32:00 8,321 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp04.02.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:07 . 2003-01-24 11:31:20 8,339 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp04.01.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:07 . 2004-05-08 12:38:06 101,833 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\Apfiltr.sys.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:06 . 2004-05-08 10:49:38 29,667 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\Apfiltr.inf.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:06 . 2003-08-07 10:35:00 77,824 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApDual.dll.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:06 . 2004-05-11 08:44:20 52,077 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\apfiltr.cat.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:06 . 2003-11-28 03:16:54 102,400 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApCommon.dll.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:06 . 2004-02-18 21:33:14 130,664 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\setup.inx.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:06 . 2004-02-18 21:47:20 149 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Setup.ini.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:06 . 2004-02-18 21:47:24 416 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\layout.bin.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:06 . 2000-05-15 17:08:32 134,656 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Setup.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:06 . 2003-11-19 02:00:12 198 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Language\LangString.ini.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:06 . 2004-02-03 22:04:18 6,258 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Language\Japanese.ini.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:06 . 2003-11-19 02:01:18 5,975 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Language\Korean.ini.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:06 . 2003-10-31 21:40:22 6,409 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Language\English.ini.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:06 . 2003-11-19 02:01:58 4,773 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Language\ChnSmp.ini.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:06 . 2002-07-25 23:07:00 346,602 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\ikernel.ex_.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:06 . 2003-11-18 23:19:18 21,442 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\WindowList2.JPG.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:06 . 2003-11-18 23:22:16 40,380 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\WindowList3.JPG.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:06 . 2003-11-18 23:17:38 21,124 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\WindowList1.JPG.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:06 . 2003-11-18 21:58:50 19,854 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\Window.JPG.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:06 . 2003-11-18 22:15:22 4,414 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\TrayMenu.JPG.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:06 . 2003-07-11 01:57:36 1,414 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\TrayActive.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:06 . 2003-07-11 01:58:06 1,348 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\TrayIcon.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:06 . 2003-07-11 03:12:14 2,807 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\TopLeft.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:06 . 2003-07-11 03:12:26 2,945 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\TopRight.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:06 . 2003-07-11 03:15:56 3,006 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\Table_Recent.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:06 . 2003-07-11 03:13:46 3,005 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\Table_TableList.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:06 . 2003-07-11 03:15:30 3,041 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\Table_Programs.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:06 . 2003-07-11 03:14:26 2,959 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\Table_MyComputer.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:06 . 2003-07-11 03:14:56 3,138 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\Table_MyDocument.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:06 . 2003-11-18 22:07:08 2,234 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\TableSetting.JPG.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:06 . 2003-11-18 22:05:06 2,870 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\Sort.JPG.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:06 . 2003-11-18 22:26:04 44,718 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\Setting.JPG.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:06 . 2003-11-18 22:01:04 20,509 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\Select.JPG.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:06 . 2003-11-18 22:03:56 1,581 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\PadTouchSetting.JPG.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:06 . 2003-11-18 22:27:56 12,744 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\NewTable.JPG.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:06 . 2003-11-18 22:27:06 33,646 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\PadSetting.JPG.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:06 . 2003-12-16 19:44:52 15,727 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\index.html.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:06 . 2003-11-18 23:35:12 20,356 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\Favorite3.JPG.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:06 . 2003-11-18 23:33:26 20,388 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\Favorite2.JPG.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:06 . 2003-11-18 23:30:32 19,818 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\Favorite1.JPG.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:06 . 2003-07-11 01:47:54 1,238 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\DownArrow.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:06 . 2003-11-18 22:42:46 28,557 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\Desktop2.JPG.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:06 . 2003-11-18 22:40:44 27,117 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\Desktop1.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:06 . 2003-11-19 00:22:18 24,581 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\CustomTable5.JPG.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:06 . 2003-11-19 00:20:22 47,159 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\CustomTable4.JPG.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:06 . 2003-11-19 00:11:06 36,154 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\CustomTable2.JPG.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:06 . 2003-11-19 00:19:30 44,005 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\CustomTable3.JPG.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:06 . 2003-11-18 23:46:36 12,768 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\CustomTable1.JPG.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:06 . 2003-11-18 23:45:06 17,780 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\CustomFolder4.JPG.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:06 . 2003-11-18 22:37:02 53,204 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\CustomSetting.JPG.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:06 . 2003-11-18 23:42:44 47,149 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\CustomFolder3.JPG.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:05 . 2003-11-18 23:39:48 16,999 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\CustomFolder2.JPG.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:05 . 2003-11-18 23:39:06 12,771 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\CustomFolder1.JPG.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:05 . 2003-07-11 03:11:38 2,920 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\BottomRight.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:05 . 2003-07-10 22:15:18 1,665 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\close.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:05 . 2003-10-19 03:08:04 5,217 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\Corner.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:05 . 2003-07-11 03:12:04 2,912 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\BottomLeft.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:05 . 2003-07-11 01:03:24 1,675 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\back.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:05 . 2003-07-10 23:31:36 23,713 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\WindowList2.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:05 . 2003-07-10 23:31:48 43,694 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\WindowList3.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:05 . 2003-07-10 23:31:28 22,989 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\WindowList1.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:05 . 2003-07-10 23:21:20 43,104 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\window.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:05 . 2003-07-11 02:03:02 12,216 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\TrayMenu.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:05 . 2003-07-11 01:58:06 1,348 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\TrayIcon.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:05 . 2003-07-11 01:57:36 1,414 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\TrayActive.jpg.vir


----------



## chris_m (Nov 20, 2009)

2004-10-03 00:03:05 . 2003-07-11 03:12:14 2,807 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\TopLeft.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:05 . 2003-07-11 03:12:26 2,945 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\TopRight.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:05 . 2003-07-11 03:13:46 3,005 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\Table_TableList.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:05 . 2003-07-11 03:15:56 3,006 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\Table_Recent.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:05 . 2003-07-11 03:15:30 3,041 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\Table_Programs.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:05 . 2003-07-11 03:14:56 3,138 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\Table_MyDocument.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:05 . 2003-07-11 03:14:26 2,959 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\Table_MyComputer.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:05 . 2003-07-11 01:04:16 4,954 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\TableSetting.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:05 . 2003-07-11 02:08:00 6,193 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\Sort.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:05 . 2003-07-10 23:13:40 66,662 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\Setting.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:05 . 2003-07-11 00:11:32 37,710 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\Select.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:05 . 2003-07-11 01:04:40 2,875 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\PadTouchSetting.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:05 . 2003-07-10 23:13:12 51,135 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\PadSetting.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:05 . 2003-06-15 00:30:26 27,414 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\NewTable.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:05 . 2003-11-05 00:51:14 17,335 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\index.html.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:05 . 2003-07-10 23:39:18 21,439 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\Favorite3.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:05 . 2003-07-10 23:38:58 21,745 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\Favorite2.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:05 . 2003-07-10 23:38:48 21,183 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\Favorite1.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:05 . 2003-07-11 01:47:54 1,238 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\DownArrow.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:05 . 2003-07-11 01:05:58 37,561 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\Desktop1.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:05 . 2003-07-11 01:06:06 36,821 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\Desktop2.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:05 . 2003-07-11 01:18:50 22,669 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\CustomTable5.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:05 . 2003-07-11 01:18:16 31,096 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\CustomTable3.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:05 . 2003-07-11 01:18:34 32,121 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\CustomTable4.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:05 . 2003-07-11 01:17:52 27,259 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\CustomTable2.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:05 . 2003-07-11 01:17:38 9,359 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\CustomTable1.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:05 . 2003-07-10 23:14:46 76,656 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\CustomSetting.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:05 . 2003-07-10 23:51:48 19,731 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\CustomFolder4.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:05 . 2003-07-10 23:46:32 32,476 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\CustomFolder3.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:05 . 2003-07-10 23:46:16 14,467 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\CustomFolder2.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:05 . 2003-07-10 23:45:48 9,375 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\CustomFolder1.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:05 . 2003-07-11 03:11:38 2,920 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\BottomRight.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:05 . 2003-07-10 22:15:18 1,665 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\close.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:05 . 2003-07-10 22:58:10 4,647 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\Corner.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:04 . 2003-07-11 03:12:04 2,912 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\BottomLeft.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:04 . 2003-07-11 01:03:24 1,675 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\back.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:04 . 2003-10-19 03:16:08 126,154 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\WindowList3.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:04 . 2003-10-19 03:16:02 63,031 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\WindowList2.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:04 . 2003-10-19 03:15:58 64,374 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\WindowList1.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:04 . 2003-10-19 03:15:44 58,429 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\window.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:04 . 2003-10-19 03:15:16 8,296 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\TrayMenu.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:04 . 2003-07-11 01:58:06 1,348 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\TrayIcon.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:04 . 2003-07-11 01:57:36 1,414 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\TrayActive.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:04 . 2003-07-11 03:12:26 2,945 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\TopRight.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:04 . 2003-07-11 03:13:46 3,005 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\Table_TableList.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:04 . 2003-07-11 03:12:14 2,807 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\TopLeft.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:04 . 2003-07-11 03:15:56 3,006 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\Table_Recent.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:04 . 2003-07-11 03:15:30 3,041 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\Table_Programs.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:04 . 2003-07-11 03:14:56 3,138 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\Table_MyDocument.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:04 . 2003-07-11 03:14:26 2,959 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\Table_MyComputer.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:04 . 2003-10-19 03:14:56 4,377 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\TableSetting.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:04 . 2003-10-19 03:13:38 6,742 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\Sort.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:04 . 2000-01-07 03:57:36 43,084 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\Setting.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:04 . 2003-10-19 03:13:02 57,943 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\Select.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:04 . 2003-10-19 03:12:12 2,928 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\PadTouchSetting.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:04 . 2003-10-19 03:11:20 72,621 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\PadSetting.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:04 . 2003-10-19 03:11:06 24,790 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\NewTable.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:04 . 2003-11-14 23:27:54 17,413 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\index.html.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:04 . 2003-10-19 03:10:48 53,346 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\Favorite3.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:04 . 2003-10-19 03:10:44 54,153 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\Favorite2.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:04 . 2003-10-19 03:10:40 52,575 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\Favorite1.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:04 . 2003-07-11 01:47:54 1,238 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\DownArrow.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:04 . 2003-10-19 03:10:26 83,310 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\Desktop2.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:04 . 2003-10-19 03:10:20 84,172 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\Desktop1.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:04 . 2003-10-19 03:10:04 67,091 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\CustomTable5.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:04 . 2000-01-07 04:02:34 45,410 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\CustomTable4.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:04 . 2003-10-19 03:09:48 89,708 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\CustomTable3.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:04 . 2003-10-19 03:09:42 95,565 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\CustomTable2.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:04 . 2003-10-19 03:09:28 23,625 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\CustomTable1.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:04 . 2003-10-19 03:09:02 115,966 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\CustomSetting.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:04 . 2003-10-19 03:08:44 55,609 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\CustomFolder4.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:04 . 2000-01-07 03:59:56 44,158 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\CustomFolder3.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:04 . 2003-10-19 03:08:34 39,012 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\CustomFolder2.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:04 . 2003-10-19 03:08:28 23,559 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\CustomFolder1.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:04 . 2003-07-10 22:15:18 1,665 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\close.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:04 . 2003-10-19 03:08:04 5,217 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\Corner.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:04 . 2003-07-11 03:12:04 2,912 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\BottomLeft.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:04 . 2003-07-11 03:11:38 2,920 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\BottomRight.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:03 . 2003-07-11 01:03:24 1,675 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\back.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:03 . 2000-01-20 11:03:32 23,211 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\WindowList2.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:03 . 2000-01-20 11:05:42 39,224 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\WindowList3.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:03 . 2000-01-20 11:02:06 22,598 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\WindowList1.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:03 . 2000-01-20 09:39:44 19,692 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\window.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:03 . 2003-07-11 02:58:06 1,348 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\TrayIcon.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:03 . 2000-01-20 10:36:06 3,358 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\TrayMenu.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:03 . 2003-07-11 02:57:36 1,414 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\TrayActive.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:03 . 2003-07-11 04:12:26 2,945 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\TopRight.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:03 . 2003-07-11 04:12:14 2,807 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\TopLeft.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:03 . 2003-07-11 04:15:56 3,006 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\Table_Recent.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:03 . 2003-07-11 04:13:46 3,005 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\Table_TableList.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:03 . 2003-07-11 04:15:30 3,041 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\Table_Programs.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:03 . 2003-07-11 04:14:56 3,138 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\Table_MyDocument.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:03 . 2003-07-11 04:14:26 2,959 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\Table_MyComputer.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:03 . 2000-01-20 09:48:04 2,175 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\TableSetting.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:03 . 2000-01-20 09:45:50 2,565 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\Sort.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:03 . 2000-01-20 09:41:42 20,148 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\Select.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:03 . 2000-01-20 10:37:12 42,048 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\Setting.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:03 . 2000-01-20 09:44:44 1,566 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\PadTouchSetting.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:03 . 2000-01-20 10:38:20 31,331 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\PadSetting.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:03 . 2000-01-20 10:39:08 11,137 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\NewTable.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:03 . 2000-01-20 11:15:22 19,790 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\Favorite3.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:03 . 2003-11-17 22:51:16 72,030 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\index.html.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:03 . 2000-01-20 11:13:06 19,748 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\Favorite2.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:03 . 2000-01-20 11:10:58 18,968 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\Favorite1.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:03 . 2000-01-20 10:53:22 26,985 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\Desktop2.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:03 . 2003-07-11 02:47:54 1,238 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\DownArrow.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:03 . 2000-01-20 10:51:38 26,068 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\Desktop1.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:03 . 2003-11-18 07:17:38 23,203 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\CustomTable5.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:03 . 2003-11-18 07:14:14 40,414 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\CustomTable3.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:03 . 2003-11-18 07:15:38 43,959 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\CustomTable4.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:03 . 2000-01-20 11:20:26 11,128 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\CustomTable1.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:03 . 2003-11-18 07:05:04 35,222 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\CustomTable2.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:03 . 2000-01-20 10:47:50 50,760 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\CustomSetting.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:03 . 2003-11-18 07:25:32 17,957 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\CustomFolder4.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:03 . 2003-11-18 07:23:22 43,987 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\CustomFolder3.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:03 . 2003-11-18 07:21:58 16,579 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\CustomFolder2.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:03 . 2003-11-18 07:18:58 11,186 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\CustomFolder1.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:02 . 2003-10-19 04:08:04 5,217 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\Corner.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:02 . 2003-07-11 04:11:38 2,920 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\BottomRight.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:02 . 2003-07-10 23:15:18 1,665 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\close.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:02 . 2003-07-11 04:12:04 2,912 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\BottomLeft.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:02 . 2003-07-11 02:03:24 1,675 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\back.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:02 . 2004-02-18 21:47:24 296,359 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\data2.cab.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:02 . 2004-02-18 21:47:24 14,863 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\data1.hdr.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:02 . 2004-02-18 21:47:24 611,730 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\data1.cab.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:02 . 2004-09-18 04:25:00 228 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Data\Machine.ini.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:02 . 2003-08-14 01:04:20 3,155 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Data\DragItemList.ini.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:02 . 2002-10-28 05:08:18 505,856 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\TtsEngUs\TssSapi5ModulesUS\TssSAPI5ModulesUS.msi.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:02 . 2002-10-28 05:08:14 48 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\TtsEngUs\TssSapi5ModulesUS\setup.ini.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:02 . 2000-06-13 15:00:00 83,717 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\TtsEngUs\TssSapi5ModulesUS\setup.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:02 . 2000-05-17 15:00:00 1,509,632 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\TtsEngUs\TssSapi5ModulesUS\InstMsiW.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:02 . 2000-05-17 15:00:00 1,511,680 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\TtsEngUs\TssSapi5ModulesUS\InstMsiA.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:02 . 2004-03-30 16:00:00 173 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\TtsEngUs\Setup.ini.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:02 . 2004-03-30 16:00:00 145,210 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\TtsEngUs\setup.inx.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:01 . 2004-03-30 16:00:00 417 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\TtsEngUs\layout.bin.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:01 . 2004-03-30 16:00:00 56,320 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\TtsEngUs\Setup.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:01 . 2004-03-30 16:00:00 346,602 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\TtsEngUs\ikernel.ex_.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:01 . 2004-03-30 16:00:00 5,460,346 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\TtsEngUs\data2.cab.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:01 . 2004-03-30 16:00:00 12,203 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\TtsEngUs\data1.hdr.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:01 . 2004-03-30 16:00:00 538,903 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\TtsEngUs\data1.cab.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:01 . 2002-10-28 05:08:14 48 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\SREngUs\TssSapi5ModulesUS\setup.ini.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:01 . 2002-10-28 05:08:18 505,856 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\SREngUs\TssSapi5ModulesUS\TssSAPI5ModulesUS.msi.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:01 . 2000-06-13 15:00:00 83,717 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\SREngUs\TssSapi5ModulesUS\setup.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:01 . 2000-05-17 15:00:00 1,509,632 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\SREngUs\TssSapi5ModulesUS\InstMsiW.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:01 . 2000-05-17 15:00:00 1,511,680 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\SREngUs\TssSapi5ModulesUS\InstMsiA.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:01 . 2004-03-30 16:00:00 172 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\SREngUs\Setup.ini.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:01 . 2004-03-30 16:00:00 157,687 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\SREngUs\setup.inx.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:01 . 2004-03-30 16:00:00 417 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\SREngUs\layout.bin.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:01 . 2004-03-30 16:00:00 56,320 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\SREngUs\Setup.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:01 . 2004-03-30 16:00:00 346,602 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\SREngUs\ikernel.ex_.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:01 . 2004-03-30 16:00:00 1,209,871 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\SREngUs\data2.cab.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:00 . 2004-03-30 16:00:00 13,681 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\SREngUs\data1.hdr.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:00 . 2004-03-30 16:00:00 539,775 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\SREngUs\data1.cab.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:00 . 2004-03-30 16:00:00 156 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\Setup.ini.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:00 . 2004-03-30 16:00:00 163,350 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\setup.inx.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:00 . 2004-03-30 16:00:00 476 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\layout.bin.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:00 . 2004-03-30 16:00:00 56,320 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\Setup.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:00 . 2004-03-30 16:00:00 465 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\LaLaVoice.ini.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:00 . 2004-03-30 16:00:00 22,486 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\LaLa.ico.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:00 . 2004-03-30 16:00:00 346,602 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\ikernel.ex_.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:00 . 2004-03-30 16:00:00 512 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\data2.cab.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:00 . 2004-03-30 16:00:00 10,787 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\data1.hdr.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:00 . 2004-03-30 16:00:00 539,280 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\data1.cab.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:00 . 2004-03-30 16:00:00 42 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\AUTORUN.INF.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:00 . 2004-03-30 16:00:00 169 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\Apl\Setup.ini.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:00 . 2004-03-30 16:00:00 154,466 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\Apl\setup.inx.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:00 . 2004-03-30 16:00:00 56,320 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\Apl\Setup.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:00 . 1999-10-15 07:45:46 1,318,112 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\Apl\msaardk\msaardk.EXE.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:00 . 2004-03-30 16:00:00 417 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\Apl\layout.bin.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:00 . 2004-03-30 16:00:00  346,602 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\Apl\ikernel.ex_.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:00 . 2004-03-30 16:00:00 1,978,503 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\Apl\data2.cab.vir
2004-10-03 00:03:00 . 2004-03-30 16:00:00 15,430 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\Apl\data1.hdr.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:59 . 2004-03-30 16:00:00 539,430 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\Apl\data1.cab.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:58 . 2004-08-19 14:13:38 15,089,091 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA POWER MANAGEMENT UTILITY\EPower.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:58 . 2004-04-05 23:48:46 532 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA CONSOLE\US\SSHelp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:58 . 2004-04-05 23:48:46 13,024 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA CONSOLE\US\TITouch.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:58 . 2004-04-06 03:20:56 189 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA CONSOLE\Setup.ini.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:58 . 2004-04-03 05:04:54 130,526 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA CONSOLE\setup.inx.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:58 . 2004-04-06 03:20:56 454 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA CONSOLE\layout.bin.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:58 . 2001-09-05 11:03:14 168,448 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA CONSOLE\Setup.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:58 . 2004-04-06 03:38:04 487 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA CONSOLE\KR\SSHelp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:58 . 2004-04-06 03:38:04 11,201 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA CONSOLE\KR\TITouch.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:58 . 2002-07-25 23:07:36 346,602 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA CONSOLE\ikernel.ex_.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:58 . 2004-04-06 03:20:56 43,177 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA CONSOLE\data2.cab.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:58 . 2004-04-06 03:20:56 15,678 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA CONSOLE\data1.hdr.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:58 . 2004-04-06 03:20:56 739,017 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA CONSOLE\data1.cab.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:58 . 2004-04-06 03:22:56 434 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA CONSOLE\CH\SSHelp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:58 . 2004-04-06 03:22:56 9,795 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA CONSOLE\CH\TITouch.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:58 . 2003-12-04 22:48:18 77,824 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\MODEM\TOSMREG.EXE.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:58 . 2004-04-06 00:54:20 10,165 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\MODEM\TOSMREG.INI.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:58 . 2004-02-27 22:01:56 96,768 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\MODEM\setup.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:58 . 2003-10-27 17:35:40 77,712 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\MODEM\mohhelp.chm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:58 . 2003-11-12 22:54:27 3,222 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\MODEM\LTMOH.INI.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:58 . 2003-09-26 23:06:00 94,208 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\MODEM\mohapi.dll.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:58 . 2003-09-26 22:43:16 184,320 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\MODEM\LtMoh.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:58 . 2003-02-25 04:42:56 128,113 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\MODEM\Csellang.ini.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:58 . 2003-02-25 05:01:06 7,671 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\MODEM\CSELTBL.INI.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:58 . 2003-10-31 16:59:13 45,056 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\MODEM\CSELLANG.DLL.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:58 . 2003-11-08 01:21:54 110,592 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\MODEM\CSELECT.EXE.vir


----------



## chris_m (Nov 20, 2009)

2004-10-03 00:02:58 . 2001-08-31 17:35:16 7,840 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\MODEM\agsetup3.EXE.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:58 . 2004-02-27 22:22:36 72,704 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\MODEM\agsetup2.dll.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:58 . 2004-02-27 22:21:10 29,184 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\MODEM\agsetup1.dll.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:58 . 2004-03-02 18:31:39 4,023 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\MODEM\AGSETUP.INI.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:57 . 2004-02-20 22:00:28 88,363 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\MODEM\AGRSMMsg.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:57 . 2003-10-03 23:36:39 2,661 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\MODEM\agrsmhom.ini.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:57 . 2003-11-03 16:16:04 70,243 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\MODEM\agrsmhom.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:57 . 2004-02-27 21:58:20 64,512 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\MODEM\agrsmdel.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:57 . 2004-02-20 22:00:44 1,265,388 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\MODEM\AGRSM.sys.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:57 . 2004-03-23 02:07:40 60,423 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\MODEM\AGRMDwxp.inf.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:57 . 2004-04-03 01:24:24 8,212 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\MODEM\AGRMDwxp.cat.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:57 . 2003-05-30 03:26:56 81,920 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\SMBUS\SMBusDrv.DLL.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:57 . 2003-05-30 03:26:56 5,487 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\SMBUS\SMBusDrv.dat.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:57 . 2003-08-12 03:21:16 1,529 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\SMBUS\SMBUS\SMBUSati.inf.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:57 . 2003-05-30 05:42:20 14,320 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\SMBUS\SMBUS\INFSETUP.EXE.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:57 . 2003-08-12 18:15:16 7,226 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\SMBUS\SMBUS\smbusati.cat.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:56 . 2003-05-30 04:23:00 534 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\SMBUS\Setup.ini.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:56 . 2003-05-30 04:23:00 131,570 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\SMBUS\setup.inx.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:56 . 2003-05-30 04:23:02 462 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\SMBUS\layout.bin.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:56 . 2003-05-30 04:23:00 127,488 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\SMBUS\Setup.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:56 . 2003-05-30 04:23:02 119 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\SMBUS\Install.ini.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:56 . 2003-05-30 04:23:02 512 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\SMBUS\data2.cab.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:56 . 2003-05-30 04:23:02 344,923 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\SMBUS\ikernel.ex_.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:56 . 2003-05-30 04:23:02 56,717 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\SMBUS\data1.hdr.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:56 . 2003-05-30 04:23:02 2,024,182 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\SMBUS\data1.cab.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:56 . 2004-08-17 03:45:26 20,760 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\README.rtf.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:56 . 2004-09-18 04:35:00 527,080 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\QFE\KB884018\WindowsXP-KB884018-x86-enu.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:56 . 2004-07-05 02:47:48 7,736 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\PC DIAGNOSTIC\_USER1.HDR.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:56 . 2004-07-05 02:47:48 3,573 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\PC DIAGNOSTIC\_USER1.CAB.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:56 . 2004-07-05 02:47:48 6,563 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\PC DIAGNOSTIC\_SYS1.HDR.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:56 . 2004-07-05 02:47:48 794,226 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\PC DIAGNOSTIC\_SYS1.CAB.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:56 . 1998-10-27 05:06:48 27,648 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\PC DIAGNOSTIC\_ISDel.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:56 . 1998-10-02 11:15:08 297,989 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\PC DIAGNOSTIC\_INST32I.EX_.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:56 . 1998-10-08 10:20:30 34,816 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\PC DIAGNOSTIC\SETUPDIR\0804\_Setup.dll.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:56 . 1998-10-08 10:19:28 34,816 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\PC DIAGNOSTIC\SETUPDIR\0404\_Setup.dll.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:56 . 1998-10-08 09:45:10 34,816 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\PC DIAGNOSTIC\SETUPDIR\0012\_Setup.dll.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:56 . 1998-12-22 06:07:20 34,816 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\PC DIAGNOSTIC\SETUPDIR\0011\_Setup.dll.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:55 . 2004-07-05 02:47:48 93 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\PC DIAGNOSTIC\SETUP.LID.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:55 . 1998-09-29 09:34:56 34,816 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\PC DIAGNOSTIC\SETUPDIR\0009\_Setup.dll.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:55 . 2004-05-18 10:41:56 58,975 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\PC DIAGNOSTIC\SETUP.INS.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:55 . 2004-07-05 02:48:24 71 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\PC DIAGNOSTIC\SETUP.INI.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:55 . 1998-07-27 10:41:06 450 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\PC DIAGNOSTIC\OS.DAT.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:55 . 1998-10-02 11:04:32 71,680 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\PC DIAGNOSTIC\Setup.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:55 . 2004-07-05 02:47:54 735 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\PC DIAGNOSTIC\LAYOUT.BIN.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:55 . 1998-09-18 07:12:08 4,679 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\PC DIAGNOSTIC\LANG.DAT.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:55 . 2004-07-05 02:47:52 22,101 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\PC DIAGNOSTIC\DATA1.HDR.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:55 . 2004-07-05 02:47:48 97 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\PC DIAGNOSTIC\DATA.TAG.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:55 . 2004-07-05 02:47:54 2,744,935 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\PC DIAGNOSTIC\DATA1.CAB.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:55 . 2003-08-13 07:27:22 65,280 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\NETLAN\WINXP\OEMA\RTLNIC51.SYS.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:55 . 2003-08-28 05:16:02 105,700 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\NETLAN\WINXP\OEMA\Netrtxpo.cat.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:55 . 2003-08-28 02:47:50 52,769 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\NETLAN\WINXP\OEMA\NETRTXPA.INF.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:55 . 2002-12-30 09:08:30 711 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\NETLAN\setup.iss.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:55 . 2001-10-11 11:59:42 2,454 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\NETLAN\SETUP.TXT.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:55 . 2003-09-26 03:28:36 592 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\NETLAN\Setup.ini.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:55 . 2003-09-26 03:27:58 148,648 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\NETLAN\Setup.inx.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:55 . 2001-04-11 11:07:58 166,912 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\NETLAN\Setup.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:55 . 2003-09-26 03:28:14 417 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\NETLAN\layout.bin.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:55 . 2002-07-25 08:07:36 346,602 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\NETLAN\ikernel.ex_.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:55 . 2003-09-26 03:28:14 52,778 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\NETLAN\data2.cab.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:55 . 2003-09-26 03:28:14 41,526 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\NETLAN\data1.hdr.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:55 . 2003-09-26 03:28:14 1,479,419 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\NETLAN\data1.cab.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:55 . 2002-11-05 08:18:22 9,313 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\FIR\winXP\sirdasmc.inf.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:55 . 2002-11-05 08:00:46 39,424 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\FIR\winXP\SMCIRDA.SYS.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:55 . 2003-05-28 01:47:08 33,790 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\FIR\winXP\remove.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:55 . 2002-11-22 02:53:18 7,206 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\FIR\winXP\IRDASMC.CAT.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:55 . 2003-05-28 01:47:08 34,848 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\FIR\winXP\install.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:55 . 2002-11-05 08:00:46 39,424 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\FIR\win2K\SMCIRDA.SYS.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:55 . 2002-11-05 08:18:22 9,313 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\FIR\win2K\sirdasmc.inf.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:55 . 2003-05-28 01:47:08 33,790 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\FIR\win2K\remove.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:55 . 2003-05-27 09:11:22 7,640 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\FIR\win2K\IRDASMC.CAT.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:55 . 2003-06-02 14:00:06 439 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\FIR\setupme.iss.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:55 . 2003-05-28 01:47:08 34,848 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\FIR\win2K\install.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:55 . 2003-05-28 01:47:08 423 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\FIR\setup2k.iss.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:55 . 2003-06-02 02:16:26 160,139 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\FIR\setup.inx.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:55 . 2003-06-02 02:16:28 783 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\FIR\setup.ini.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:54 . 2002-08-05 02:59:44 98,296 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\FIR\setup.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:54 . 2003-06-02 02:16:28 396,856 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\FIR\setup.boot.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:54 . 2003-06-02 02:16:42 656 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\FIR\layout.bin.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:54 . 2003-06-02 02:15:24 5,653 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\FIR\Readme.txt.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:54 . 2002-08-05 02:59:48 395,886 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\FIR\engine32.cab.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:54 . 2003-06-02 02:16:42 512 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\FIR\data2.cab.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:54 . 2003-06-02 02:16:36 42,924 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\FIR\data1.hdr.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:54 . 2003-06-02 02:16:42 2,158,902 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\FIR\data1.cab.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:54 . 2000-08-28 05:13:46 53,248 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Wnd2File.dll.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:54 . 2000-04-27 03:14:02 4,500 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\WHQL\FILTRCOI.DLL.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:54 . 2004-01-09 11:33:40 2,676 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\WHQL\EzButton.inf.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:54 . 2004-01-28 06:04:02 8,305 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\WHQL\EzButton.cat.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:54 . 2002-03-06 08:26:26 49,152 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\WHQL\EXECBAT.DLL.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:54 . 2004-01-12 09:05:58 17,497 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\WHQL\DKbFltr.sys.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:54 . 2001-05-21 08:31:50 61,440 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\TkBarUtl.dll.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:54 . 2003-05-15 09:47:22 131,072 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\UNINST32.EXE.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:54 . 2002-10-15 08:05:22 375 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\SETUPDEV.INI.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:54 . 2001-11-26 11:37:50 61,440 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\SZUPFUTL.DLL.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:54 . 2003-08-14 07:36:38 57,344 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\SETUPDEV.DLL.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:54 . 2003-05-08 02:56:34 875 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Setup.inf.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:54 . 2003-07-21 05:01:06 491,520 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Setup.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:54 . 2000-04-18 16:53:28 34,834 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\RMDEVICE.EXE.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:54 . 2003-04-24 06:17:40 49,152 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\RGNMAKER.DLL.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:54 . 2004-05-14 02:32:18 108 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\README.TXT.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:54 . 2004-02-02 03:01:38 118,784 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\OSDUTL.DLL.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:54 . 1998-02-13 02:23:28 326 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\OSDRC\NEXT.BMP.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:54 . 2000-02-29 08:05:04 238 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\OSDRC\PLAYPAUS.BMP.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:54 . 1998-02-13 02:24:48 326 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\OSDRC\PREVIOUS.BMP.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:54 . 1998-02-13 02:25:14 238 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\OSDRC\STOP.BMP.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:54 . 2000-10-26 04:32:46 61,440 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\MIXERUTL.DLL.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:54 . 2002-11-11 10:58:00 73,728 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\LGKCUTL.DLL.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:54 . 2001-10-04 04:06:38 49,152 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\InstCat.dll.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:54 . 2003-12-08 05:49:26 93 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\InstCat.cfg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:54 . 2004-05-14 02:32:54 10,720 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.TC.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:54 . 2004-05-14 02:32:54 10,737 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.Tur.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:54 . 2004-05-14 02:32:54 10,732 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.Swe.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:54 . 2004-05-14 02:32:54 10,763 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.Spa.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:54 . 2004-05-14 02:32:54 10,840 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.Rus.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:54 . 2004-05-14 02:32:54 10,704 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.SC.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:54 . 2004-05-14 02:32:54 10,764 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.Por.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:53 . 2004-05-14 02:32:54 10,733 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.Nor.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:53 . 2004-05-14 02:32:54 10,881 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.Pol.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:53 . 2004-05-14 02:32:54 10,759 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.Kor.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:53 . 2004-05-14 02:32:54 11,149 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.Jap.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:53 . 2004-05-14 02:32:54 10,876 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.Gre.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:53 . 2004-05-14 02:32:54 10,764 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.Ita.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:53 . 2004-05-14 02:32:54 10,702 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.Gem.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:53 . 2004-05-14 02:32:54 10,761 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.Fre.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:53 . 2004-05-14 02:32:54 10,702 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.Eng.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:53 . 2004-05-14 02:32:54 10,746 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.Fin.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:53 . 2004-05-14 02:32:54 10,703 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.Dut.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:53 . 2004-05-14 02:32:54 10,714 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.Dan.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:53 . 2004-05-14 02:32:54 10,858 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.Cz.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:53 . 2003-05-07 10:26:48 24,562 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Turkish\image007.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:53 . 2003-05-15 10:17:46 4,097 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Turkish\image005.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:53 . 2003-05-15 10:17:28 17,129 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Turkish\image003.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:53 . 2004-05-11 07:36:32 8,720 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Turkish\EBHelp.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:53 . 2004-05-11 11:27:28 14,714 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Turkish\Config.PNG.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:53 . 2003-04-11 04:03:44 26,676 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\TradChin\EBHELP6.JPG.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:53 . 2003-05-15 05:48:56 16,001 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\TradChin\EBHELP3.JPG.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:53 . 2003-05-15 05:49:14 3,862 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\TradChin\EBHELP4.JPG.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:53 . 2004-05-11 11:32:08 10,549 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\TradChin\EBHelp.HTM.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:53 . 2004-04-16 20:29:44 14,815 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\TradChin\Config.PNG.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:53 . 2003-05-08 03:36:02 24,348 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Swedish\image007.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:53 . 2003-05-15 10:16:44 19,758 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Swedish\image003.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:53 . 2003-05-15 10:17:02 4,005 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Swedish\image005.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:53 . 2004-05-11 11:21:08 14,304 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Swedish\Config.PNG.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:53 . 2004-05-11 07:34:16 7,573 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Swedish\EBHelp.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:53 . 2003-04-11 03:49:10 25,773 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Spanish\EBHelp6.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:53 . 2003-05-15 10:16:20 5,292 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Spanish\EBHelp4.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:53 . 2003-05-15 10:16:08 15,513 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Spanish\EBHelp3.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:53 . 2004-05-11 07:33:14 6,924 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Spanish\EBHelp.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:53 . 2004-04-16 21:19:36 14,616 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Spanish\Config.PNG.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:53 . 2003-04-11 04:14:24 24,878 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\SimpChin\EBHelp6.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:53 . 2003-05-15 05:48:28 3,708 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\SimpChin\EBHelp4.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:53 . 2003-05-15 05:48:06 15,967 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\SimpChin\EBHelp3.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:53 . 2004-05-11 11:31:32 13,629 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\SimpChin\EBHelp.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:53 . 2004-05-11 11:10:44 13,635 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\SimpChin\Config.PNG.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:53 . 2003-05-07 10:45:54 25,705 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Russian\image007.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:53 . 2003-05-15 10:15:40 4,140 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Russian\image005.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:53 . 2003-05-15 10:15:22 20,078 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Russian\image003.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:53 . 2004-05-11 11:31:12 32,123 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Russian\EBHelp.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:53 . 2004-05-11 11:02:38 14,654 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Russian\Config.PNG.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:53 . 2003-05-07 08:12:08 24,993 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Portugal\image007.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:53 . 2003-05-15 10:14:54 3,964 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Portugal\image005.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:53 . 2004-05-11 07:28:06 7,275 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Portugal\EBHelp.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:53 . 2003-05-15 10:14:04 17,717 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Portugal\image003.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:53 . 2004-04-16 21:17:26 14,618 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Portugal\Config.PNG.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:53 . 2003-05-07 10:07:58 24,212 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Polish\image007.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:53 . 2003-05-15 10:13:38 4,621 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Polish\image005.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:53 . 2003-05-15 10:13:22 18,818 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Polish\image003.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:53 . 2004-05-11 07:27:18 6,802 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Polish\EBHelp.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:53 . 2004-04-16 21:15:36 15,920 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Polish\Config.PNG.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:53 . 2003-05-07 10:05:48 23,823 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Norwegian\image007.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:52 . 2003-05-15 10:12:52 4,125 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Norwegian\image005.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:52 . 2003-05-15 10:12:32 17,748 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Norwegian\image003.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:52 . 2004-05-11 07:26:34 7,704 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Norwegian\EBHelp.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:52 . 2004-04-16 21:14:16 14,524 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Norwegian\Config.PNG.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:52 . 2003-05-15 11:16:52 25,087 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Korean\image007.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:52 . 2003-05-15 05:47:20 3,922 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Korean\image005.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:52 . 2003-05-15 05:46:52 17,852 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Korean\image003.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:52 . 2004-05-11 11:30:28 12,403 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Korean\EBHelp.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:52 . 2004-05-11 10:53:46 13,371 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Korean\Config.PNG.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:52 . 2003-04-11 03:02:24 28,860 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Japanese\image020.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:52 . 2003-05-15 05:45:54 4,072 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Japanese\image017.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:52 . 2003-05-15 05:44:44 15,155 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Japanese\image015.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:52 . 2002-05-21 05:47:16 711 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Japanese\image006.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:52 . 2002-05-21 05:47:16 711 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Japanese\image008.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:52 . 2002-05-21 05:47:16 433 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Japanese\image010.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:52 . 2002-05-21 05:47:16 636 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Japanese\image012.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:52 . 2002-05-21 05:47:18 702 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Japanese\image014.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:52 . 2002-05-21 05:47:16 711 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Japanese\image004.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:52 . 2004-05-11 11:29:26 35,824 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Japanese\EBHelp.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:52 . 2004-05-11 10:10:54 14,203 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Japanese\Config.PNG.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:52 . 2003-04-11 03:41:52 23,114 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Italian\EBHelp6.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:52 . 2003-05-15 10:12:06 4,072 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Italian\EBHelp4.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:52 . 2003-05-15 10:11:54 19,268 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Italian\EBHelp3.jpg.vir


----------



## chris_m (Nov 20, 2009)

2004-10-03 00:02:52 . 2004-05-11 07:25:10 6,556 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Italian\EBHelp.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:52 . 2004-04-16 21:05:10 14,487 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Italian\Config.PNG.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:52 . 2003-05-07 10:02:50 30,770 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Greek\image007.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:52 . 2003-05-15 10:11:20 6,125 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Greek\image005.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:52 . 2004-05-11 07:23:36 18,739 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Greek\EBHelp.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:52 . 2003-05-15 10:10:54 18,881 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Greek\image003.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:52 . 2004-05-11 11:17:16 15,920 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Greek\Config.PNG.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:52 . 2003-05-15 10:10:16 14,864 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\German\EBHelp3.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:52 . 2003-05-15 10:10:32 4,054 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\German\EBHelp4.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:52 . 2003-04-11 03:37:04 23,950 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\German\EBHelp6.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:52 . 2004-05-11 07:22:40 6,416 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\German\EBHelp.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:52 . 2004-04-16 20:53:24 14,286 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\German\Config.PNG.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:52 . 2003-04-11 03:31:56 24,144 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\French\EBHelp6.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:52 . 2003-05-15 10:09:40 16,091 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\French\EBHelp3.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:52 . 2003-05-15 10:09:54 4,417 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\French\EBHelp4.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:52 . 2004-05-11 07:17:30 7,143 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\French\EBHelp.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:52 . 2004-04-16 20:41:14 14,862 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\French\Config.PNG.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:52 . 2003-05-07 10:00:40 23,021 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Finnish\image007.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:52 . 2003-05-15 10:09:10 3,711 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Finnish\image005.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:52 . 2003-05-15 10:08:52 16,977 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Finnish\image003.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:52 . 2004-05-11 07:16:18 7,134 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Finnish\EBHelp.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:52 . 2004-04-16 21:12:34 14,489 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Finnish\Config.PNG.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:52 . 2004-05-05 06:48:56 23,322 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\English\EBHelp6.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:52 . 2004-05-05 06:48:56 4,046 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\English\EBHelp4.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:52 . 2004-05-05 06:48:56 21,142 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\English\EBHelp3.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:52 . 2004-05-05 07:24:44 6,893 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\English\EBHelp.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:52 . 2004-04-10 19:11:36 15,620 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\English\Config.PNG.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:52 . 2003-04-11 04:29:24 24,786 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Dutch\EBHelp6.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:52 . 2003-05-15 10:08:20 4,340 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Dutch\EBHelp4.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:51 . 2003-05-15 10:07:32 18,005 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Dutch\EBHelp3.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:51 . 2004-04-16 21:09:22 14,450 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Dutch\Config.PNG.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:51 . 2004-05-11 07:14:58 6,129 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Dutch\EBHelp.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:51 . 2003-05-07 09:58:02 23,570 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Danish\image007.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:51 . 2003-05-15 10:06:30 16,857 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Danish\image003.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:51 . 2003-05-15 10:06:56 3,753 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Danish\image005.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:51 . 2004-05-11 07:05:28 5,314 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Danish\EBHelp.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:51 . 2004-04-16 21:11:04 14,383 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Danish\Config.PNG.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:51 . 2003-05-07 09:54:40 23,634 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Czech\image007.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:51 . 2003-05-15 10:05:48 4,209 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Czech\image005.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:51 . 2003-05-15 10:04:36 18,279 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Czech\image003.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:51 . 2004-05-11 07:04:04 7,791 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Czech\EBHelp.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:51 . 2004-04-16 21:25:32 14,998 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Czech\Config.PNG.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:51 . 2004-05-05 06:36:22 575 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\EzButton.exe.manifest.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:51 . 2004-04-16 04:48:02 636 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\EzButton.cfg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:51 . 2004-05-14 02:29:50 712,704 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\EzButton.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:51 . 2004-04-08 08:51:04 582 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\DELPREVV.INI.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:51 . 2002-10-25 03:41:22 57,344 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\DialCnt.dll.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:51 . 2003-04-23 10:11:44 61,440 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\DELPREVV.DLL.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:51 . 2003-12-26 03:28:06 65,536 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\COMFNUTL.DLL.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:51 . 2001-09-13 05:10:52 49,152 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\CDROMUTL.DLL.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:50 . 2004-08-18 06:32:06 14,898,075 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\E-KEY\EKey.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:50 . 2003-12-22 21:09:52 3,504 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DVD RAM\SETUPINI.TXT.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:50 . 2003-10-24 21:38:30 493 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DVD RAM\VERXP.TXT.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:50 . 2003-10-24 21:13:40 360,448 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DVD RAM\WPTool.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:50 . 2003-12-20 00:33:12 51 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DVD RAM\Setup.ini.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:50 . 2003-12-20 00:33:06 199,435 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DVD RAM\setup.inx.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:50 . 2001-04-12 17:28:48 54,784 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DVD RAM\Setup.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:50 . 2003-03-14 04:06:26 853 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DVD RAM\READMEXP.TXT.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:50 . 2003-12-20 00:33:16 417 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DVD RAM\layout.bin.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:50 . 2003-10-24 20:53:14 90,416 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DVD RAM\meiudf.sys.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:50 . 2003-03-14 18:38:12 155,648 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DVD RAM\RAMAsst.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:50 . 2003-05-23 20:38:26 106,496 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DVD RAM\DVDRAMSV.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:50 . 2002-07-25 23:07:36 346,602 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DVD RAM\ikernel.ex_.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:50 . 2003-10-24 21:22:38 135,168 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DVD RAM\DVDMenu.dll.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:50 . 2003-10-24 19:14:36 348,160 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DVD RAM\DVDForm.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:50 . 2003-12-20 00:33:16 512 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DVD RAM\data2.cab.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:50 . 2003-01-09 00:50:58 249,726 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DVD RAM\DVD-RAM_XP_N_En.pdf.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:50 . 2003-12-20 00:33:16 11,327 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DVD RAM\data1.hdr.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:49 . 2003-12-20 00:33:14 508,321 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DVD RAM\data1.cab.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:49 . 2004-07-10 13:10:00 158,648 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\setup.inx.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:49 . 2004-07-10 13:10:00 264 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Setup.ini.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:49 . 2004-07-10 13:10:00 65,536 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Setup.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:49 . 2004-04-15 13:10:00 679 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\SBDrv\setup.iss.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:49 . 2004-04-15 13:10:00 148,595 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\SBDrv\setup.inx.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:49 . 2004-04-15 13:10:00 139,264 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\SBDrv\Setup.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:49 . 2004-04-15 13:10:00 465 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\SBDrv\Setup.ini.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:49 . 2004-04-15 17:19:12 90,112 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\SBDrv\SBDrv.dll.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:49 . 2004-04-15 13:10:00 481 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\SBDrv\layout.bin.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:49 . 2004-04-15 13:10:00 5,807 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\SBDrv\SBDrv.dat.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:49 . 2004-04-15 13:10:00 364 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\SBDrv\install.ini.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:49 . 2004-04-15 13:10:00 344,923 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\SBDrv\ikernel.ex_.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:49 . 2004-05-31 21:02:00 6,016 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\SBDrv\IDE\atiide.sys.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:49 . 2004-06-03 06:34:00 5,312 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\SBDrv\IDE\atiide2k.sys.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:49 . 2004-05-28 06:34:00 2,376 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\SBDrv\IDE\atiide.inf.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:48 . 2004-06-16 07:14:00 8,260 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\SBDrv\IDE\atiide.cat.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:48 . 2004-04-15 13:10:00 512 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\SBDrv\data2.cab.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:48 . 2004-04-15 13:10:00 48,310 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\SBDrv\data1.hdr.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:48 . 2004-04-15 13:10:00 3,221,750 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\SBDrv\data1.cab.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:48 . 2004-07-10 13:10:00 547 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\layout.bin.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:48 . 2004-07-10 13:10:00 18,192 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\psapi.dll.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:48 . 2004-07-10 13:10:00 257 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\install.ini.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:48 . 2004-07-10 13:10:00 127,488 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\issetup.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:48 . 2004-07-10 13:10:00 344,923 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\ikernel.ex_.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:48 . 2003-05-21 08:18:20 53,248 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\GARTnt\Setup.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:48 . 2003-06-13 01:55:04 37,611 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\GARTnt\Setup.dat.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:48 . 2001-11-07 05:37:02 311,343 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\GARTnt\ISLAYER.DLL.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:48 . 2003-06-04 03:33:50 2,908 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\GARTnt\GARTnt.INF.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:48 . 2003-06-09 05:36:38 90,112 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\GARTnt\GartNt.dll.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:48 . 2003-06-13 01:53:58 5,074 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\GARTnt\GARTnt.dat.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:48 . 2001-04-06 06:03:02 61,440 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\GARTnt\atricdxx.dft.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:48 . 2003-04-23 07:06:40 13,174 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\GARTnt\atisgkaf.sys.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:48 . 2003-06-12 04:25:16 7,798 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\GARTnt\atisgkaf.cat.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:48 . 2001-11-07 05:36:44 622,640 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\GARTnt\ATIIIEXX.DLL.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:48 . 2001-01-17 16:05:58 7,849 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\GARTnt\atiicdxx.vxd.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:48 . 2000-03-29 04:24:40 4,557 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\GARTnt\ATIICDXX.SYS.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:48 . 2001-11-29 04:35:08 327,774 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\GARTnt\atiicdxx.dll.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:48 . 2001-11-23 07:40:46 245,760 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\GARTnt\ATIGART.EXE.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:48 . 2004-07-10 13:10:00 308,168 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\_setup.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:48 . 2004-07-10 13:10:00 772 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\setup.iss.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:47 . 2004-07-10 13:10:00 270 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\Setup.ini.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:47 . 2004-07-10 13:10:00 153,306 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\setup.inx.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:47 . 2004-07-10 13:10:00 482 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\layout.bin.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:47 . 2004-07-10 13:10:00 139,264 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\Setup.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:47 . 2004-09-17 06:19:28 209 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\INSTALL.INI.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:47 . 2004-07-10 13:10:00 344,923 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\ikernel.ex_.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:47 . 2004-07-10 14:20:48 90,112 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\Driver.DLL.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:47 . 2004-09-17 06:19:26 5,387 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\Driver.dat.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:47 . 2004-07-10 13:10:00 512 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\data2.cab.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:47 . 2004-07-10 13:10:00 28,432 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\data1.hdr.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:47 . 2004-07-10 13:10:00 1,683,725 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\data1.cab.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:47 . 2004-09-17 06:18:58 785 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\CX_18196.INI.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:47 . 2004-09-17 06:16:44 785 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\C2_18196.INI.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:47 . 2004-09-17 06:19:34 22,961 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\CX_18196.inf.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:47 . 2004-09-21 03:48:54 15,121 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\CX_18196.cat.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:47 . 2004-09-17 06:19:32 22,994 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\C2_18196.inf.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:47 . 2004-07-10 13:35:28 59,493 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\B_16696\oemdspif.dl_.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:47 . 2004-07-10 13:24:00 267,676 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\B_16696\ativvaxx.dl_.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:47 . 2001-11-09 03:01:04 12,614 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\B_16696\ativcoxx.dl_.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:47 . 2004-07-10 13:21:10 8,349 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\B_16696\atitvo32.dl_.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:47 . 2004-07-10 13:35:34 66,312 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\B_16696\atipdlxx.dl_.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:47 . 2004-07-10 13:55:04 3,006,895 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\B_16696\atioglxx.dl_.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:46 . 2004-07-10 14:24:32 294,912 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\B_16696\atiiiexx.dll.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:46 . 2004-07-10 14:11:42 131,072 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\B_16696\ATIDEMGR.dll.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:46 . 2004-07-10 13:34:48 49,627 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\B_16696\atiddc.dl_.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:46 . 2004-07-10 13:34:12 1,112,215 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\B_16696\ati3duag.dl_.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:46 . 2004-07-10 13:37:04 471,399 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\B_16696\ati2mtag.sy_.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:46 . 2004-07-10 13:35:24 36,751 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\B_16696\ati2mdxx.ex_.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:46 . 2004-07-10 13:35:12 184,289 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\B_16696\ati2evxx.ex_.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:46 . 2004-07-10 13:35:18 52,563 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\B_16696\ati2evxx.dl_.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:46 . 2004-07-10 13:35:22 19,491 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\B_16696\ati2edxx.dl_.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:46 . 2004-07-10 13:37:22 136,784 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\B_16696\ati2dvag.dl_.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:46 . 2004-07-10 13:19:22 118,093 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\B_16696\ati2cqag.dl_.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:46 . 2004-09-17 06:19:26 112 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\atiiseag.ini.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:46 . 2004-07-10 13:10:00 512 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\data2.cab.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:46 . 2004-07-10 13:10:00 27,416 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\data1.hdr.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:46 . 2004-07-10 13:10:00 1,201,180 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\data1.cab.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:46 . 2004-07-10 13:10:00 961 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\CPanel\setup_shortcut.iss.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:46 . 2004-07-10 13:10:00 1,084 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\CPanel\setup.iss.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:46 . 2004-07-10 13:10:00 269 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\CPanel\Setup.ini.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:46 . 2004-07-10 13:10:00 155,947 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\CPanel\setup.inx.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:45 . 2004-07-10 13:10:00 510 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\CPanel\layout.bin.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:45 . 2004-07-10 13:10:00 139,264 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\CPanel\Setup.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:45 . 2004-07-10 13:10:00 488 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\CPanel\install.ini.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:45 . 2004-07-10 13:10:00 344,923 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\CPanel\ikernel.ex_.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:45 . 2004-07-10 13:10:00 12,722 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\CPanel\FGL_32.REG.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:45 . 2004-07-10 13:10:00 8,650,137 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\CPanel\data2.cab.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:45 . 2004-07-10 13:10:00 71,417 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\CPanel\data1.hdr.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:45 . 2004-09-17 06:18:58 2,443 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\CPanel\CP_XP.REG.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:45 . 2004-07-10 13:10:00 1,326,051 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\CPanel\data1.cab.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:45 . 2004-09-17 06:16:44 2,407 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\CPanel\CP_2K.REG.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:45 . 2004-07-10 14:20:48 90,112 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\CPanel\CPANEL.dll.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:45 . 2004-09-17 06:19:32 5,809 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\CPanel\CPanel.dat.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:44 . 2004-09-17 06:18:58 2,443 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\CPanel\18196_XP.REG.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:44 . 2004-09-17 06:16:44 2,407 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\CPanel\18196_2K.REG.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:44 . 2004-07-10 13:10:00 69,632 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\CheckVer.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:44 . 2004-07-10 14:20:08 65,536 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\BIN\atricdxx.enu.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:44 . 2004-07-10 14:20:06 65,536 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\BIN\atricdxx.dft.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:44 . 2003-04-14 12:07:14 7,849 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\BIN\atiicdxx.vxd.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:44 . 2000-02-05 05:02:16 11 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\BIN\atiicdxx.ini.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:44 . 2002-11-06 06:48:08 5,376 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\BIN\atiicdxx.sys.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:44 . 2004-07-10 14:20:28 339,968 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\BIN\atiicdxx.dll.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:44 . 2004-07-10 14:20:42 45,056 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\BIN\AtiCIM.dll.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:44 . 2004-07-10 13:10:00 102,400 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\AtiCimUn.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:44 . 2004-07-10 13:10:00 151,552 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\AtiCim.bin.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:44 . 2004-07-09 05:25:00 2,038 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\wcs.ini.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:44 . 2004-07-09 04:18:18 45 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\Version.ini.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:44 . 2004-07-13 23:50:32 1,399 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\Version.txt.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:44 . 2003-05-19 08:39:22 24,576 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\VenInfo.dll.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:44 . 2004-05-20 06:54:40 24,576 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\TermTray.dll.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:44 . 2004-06-22 05:02:40 612 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\setup.ini.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:44 . 2004-06-22 05:02:38 225,073 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\setup.inx.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:44 . 2002-12-02 06:33:00 107,512 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\setup.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:44 . 2004-06-22 05:02:42 405,649 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\setup.boot.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:44 . 2004-06-16 08:38:20 192,512 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\Service\NDSAPI.dll.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:44 . 2004-05-13 05:07:54 73,728 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\Service\IpAdrSet.dll.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:44 . 2004-06-16 07:44:06 36,864 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\Service\CFSvcs.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:44 . 2004-06-18 09:01:30 5,100 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\REG\CF.REG.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:44 . 2003-01-29 05:35:00 12,032 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\netdevio.sys.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:44 . 2003-01-28 12:41:26 2 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\netdevio.cat.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:44 . 2003-11-28 12:54:02 3,439 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NETDEVIO.INF.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:44 . 2004-06-22 07:47:40 4,946 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSReg.ini.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:44 . 2004-03-18 10:38:50 102,400 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\_CFTokenN.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:44 . 2004-05-20 02:40:56 94,208 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\_CFToken.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:44 . 2004-02-19 11:41:30 57,344 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\WANDBIF.dll.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:43 . 2004-06-28 13:40:22 139,264 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\VENAPI.dll.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:43 . 2003-07-04 02:11:58 13,575 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\support.chm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:43 . 2002-11-06 23:59:36 191,660 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\sound3.wav.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:43 . 2002-11-07 00:00:12 145,650 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\sound2.wav.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:43 . 2002-11-15 19:07:34 86,572 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\sound1.wav.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:43 . 2003-10-17 06:09:42 257,997 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\SampleJpeg\SamplePhoto02.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:43 . 2003-10-17 07:31:18 177,972 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\SampleJpeg\SamplePhoto01.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:43 . 2003-10-17 02:58:14 47,574 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\SampleJpeg\SamplePattern02.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:43 . 2003-10-17 04:39:42 71,821 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\SampleJpeg\SamplePattern01.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:43 . 2003-10-17 07:21:34 67,271 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\SampleJpeg\SampleImage01.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:43 . 2002-04-09 08:48:02 53,248 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\redirect.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:43 . 2004-04-16 01:52:16 155,648 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\QCDPJ.dll.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:43 . 2004-03-18 04:13:02 65,536 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\ProfPass.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:43 . 2004-02-02 10:05:46 131,072 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\ProfGen.exe.vir


----------



## chris_m (Nov 20, 2009)

2004-10-03 00:02:43 . 2003-10-16 04:33:08 11,723 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\OliveYellow.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:43 . 2003-04-18 06:50:14 57,344 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\OpenProp.dll.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:43 . 2003-10-17 06:22:52 11,715 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\OceanBlue.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:43 . 2004-07-13 12:51:04 892,928 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\NDSTray.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:43 . 2004-06-18 04:12:06 921,600 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\NDSParts.dll.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:43 . 2003-05-15 12:54:58 32,768 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\NDSNLS.dll.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:43 . 2003-04-24 08:36:56 65,536 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\NDSDiag.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:43 . 2004-03-29 06:51:06 364,544 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\NDSBrow.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:43 . 2004-01-28 01:27:20 2,825 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\Image\Surfhere_s.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:43 . 2004-01-28 02:33:56 39,839 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\Image\Surfhere.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:43 . 2004-01-28 01:27:08 2,884 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\Image\Palachan_s.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:43 . 2004-01-09 00:16:14 7,400 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\Image\palachan.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:43 . 2004-01-28 01:26:56 2,788 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\Image\Mzone_s.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:43 . 2004-01-09 00:15:32 12,953 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\Image\Mzone.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:43 . 2004-01-28 01:26:36 4,139 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\Image\Hotspot_s.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:43 . 2004-01-28 02:33:40 63,076 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\Image\Hotspot.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:43 . 2004-01-30 03:00:26 1,893 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\Image\Boeing_s.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:42 . 2004-01-30 11:50:00 5,767 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\Image\Boeing.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:42 . 2003-04-22 05:06:32 9,062 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\ICON\school.ico.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:42 . 2003-05-07 10:19:42 3,638 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\ICON\printer.ico.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:42 . 2003-04-22 05:06:14 9,062 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\ICON\mansion.ico.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:42 . 2003-04-22 05:05:32 9,062 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\ICON\home.ico.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:42 . 2003-04-22 05:05:54 9,062 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\ICON\hotdog.ico.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:42 . 2003-04-22 05:05:12 9,062 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\ICON\coffee2.ico.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:42 . 2003-05-07 10:19:26 2,238 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\ICON\dialup.ico.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:42 . 2003-04-22 05:04:50 9,062 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\ICON\coffee1.ico.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:42 . 2002-10-21 05:26:52 18 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\ECKBC.dmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:42 . 2003-10-17 07:07:28 11,699 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\ElegantIris.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:42 . 2004-06-03 11:14:42 98,304 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\diagnote.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:42 . 2003-04-07 23:29:04 49,152 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\diagdb.dll.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:42 . 2003-12-10 07:17:08 49,152 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFWAN.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:42 . 2004-02-03 00:51:32 69,632 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFView.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:42 . 2004-02-03 00:49:04 307,200 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\cfview.dll.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:42 . 2003-07-24 10:39:02 2,038 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFView\title_profile.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:42 . 2003-07-24 10:39:02 2,038 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFView\title_hotspot.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:42 . 2003-07-24 10:39:02 2,038 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFView\title_doctor.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:42 . 2003-07-24 10:39:02 2,038 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFView\title_configfree.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:42 . 2003-07-24 10:39:00 57,862 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFView\illust_profile.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:42 . 2003-07-24 10:39:00 57,862 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFView\illust_hotspot.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:42 . 2003-07-24 10:39:00 57,862 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFView\illust_doctor.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:42 . 2003-07-29 06:01:12 57,862 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFView\illust_configfree.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:42 . 2004-06-18 00:41:06 28,672 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFUPNP.dll.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:42 . 2004-07-01 12:00:54 794,624 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSServ.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:42 . 2003-05-06 15:11:56 385,900 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSOLVE.wav.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:42 . 2003-05-16 07:44:42 1,448 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\toy\skinset.ini.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:42 . 2003-05-15 10:33:38 87,654 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\toy\08_s.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:42 . 2003-05-14 08:32:10 3,752 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\toy\08_l_5.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:42 . 2003-05-14 08:27:50 3,764 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\toy\08_r.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:42 . 2003-05-14 08:30:20 3,792 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\toy\08_l_3.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:42 . 2003-05-14 08:31:14 3,792 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\toy\08_l_4.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:42 . 2003-05-14 08:29:28 3,792 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\toy\08_l_2.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:42 . 2003-05-14 08:28:40 3,764 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\toy\08_l_1.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:42 . 2003-05-14 08:32:38 6,552 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\toy\08_c_5.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:42 . 2003-05-14 08:31:36 6,592 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\toy\08_c_4.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:42 . 2003-05-14 08:30:46 6,592 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\toy\08_c_3.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:42 . 2003-05-14 08:29:56 6,592 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\toy\08_c_2.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-05-14 08:29:02 6,564 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\toy\08_c_1.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-05-16 07:44:34 1,448 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\solid jaguar\skinset.ini.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-04-23 18:47:32 3,896 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\solid jaguar\03_l_4.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-04-23 18:47:18 3,896 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\solid jaguar\03_l_5.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-04-23 18:40:54 3,544 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\solid jaguar\03_r.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-04-24 11:30:18 25,718 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\solid jaguar\03_s.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-04-23 18:47:42 3,896 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\solid jaguar\03_l_3.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-04-23 18:47:54 3,896 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\solid jaguar\03_l_2.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-04-23 18:39:20 3,896 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\solid jaguar\03_l_1.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-04-23 18:45:18 2,840 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\solid jaguar\03_c_4.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-04-23 18:46:28 2,840 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\solid jaguar\03_c_5.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-04-23 18:42:22 2,840 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\solid jaguar\03_c_2.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-04-23 18:44:10 2,840 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\solid jaguar\03_c_3.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-04-23 18:37:28 2,840 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\solid jaguar\03_c_1.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-05-16 07:43:58 1,451 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\psychedelic\skinset.ini.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-05-15 11:47:06 42,814 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\psychedelic\06_s.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-05-15 11:39:58 9,514 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\psychedelic\06_l_5.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-05-15 11:40:12 10,846 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\psychedelic\06_r.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-05-15 11:39:04 9,514 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\psychedelic\06_l_2.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-05-15 11:40:32 9,514 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\psychedelic\06_l_3.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-05-15 11:38:12 9,514 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\psychedelic\06_l_4.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-05-15 11:38:32 9,514 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\psychedelic\06_l_1.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-05-15 11:37:52 12,622 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\psychedelic\06_c_5.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-05-15 11:37:14 12,622 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\psychedelic\06_c_3.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-05-15 11:37:34 12,622 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\psychedelic\06_c_4.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-05-15 11:36:54 12,622 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\psychedelic\06_c_2.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-05-15 11:36:18 12,622 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\psychedelic\06_c_1.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-05-09 07:04:52 1,584 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\normal\skinset.ini.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-04-24 08:36:30 12,174 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\normal\Nor_s_4.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-04-24 08:35:46 12,174 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\normal\Nor_s_5.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-04-18 02:38:38 12,174 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\normal\Nor_s_3.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-04-23 04:35:54 12,174 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\normal\Nor_s_1.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-04-24 08:37:40 12,174 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\normal\Nor_s_2.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-04-24 08:38:14 12,174 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\normal\Nor_s_0.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-04-25 05:04:46 10,734 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\normal\Nor_l_5.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-04-25 05:09:42 8,334 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\normal\Nor_r.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-04-25 05:03:54 10,734 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\normal\Nor_l_3.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-04-25 05:04:16 10,614 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\normal\Nor_l_4.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-04-25 05:03:18 10,614 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\normal\Nor_l_1.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-04-25 05:03:34 10,734 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\normal\Nor_l_2.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-04-25 05:05:16 10,734 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\normal\Nor_l_0.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-04-25 05:01:06 75,526 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\normal\Nor_b.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-05-16 07:43:40 1,448 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\nature\skinset.ini.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-05-15 10:57:04 30,178 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\nature\07_s.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-05-14 08:17:36 4,960 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\nature\07_r.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-05-14 08:24:24 4,572 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\nature\07_l_5.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-05-14 08:23:10 4,572 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\nature\07_l_4.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-05-14 08:22:08 4,572 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\nature\07_l_3.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-05-14 08:20:24 4,572 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\nature\07_l_2.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-05-14 08:19:22 4,572 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\nature\07_l_1.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-05-14 08:24:52 7,676 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\nature\07_c_5.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-05-14 08:23:50 7,676 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\nature\07_c_4.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-05-14 08:22:40 7,676 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\nature\07_c_3.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-05-14 08:19:46 7,676 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\nature\07_c_1.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-05-14 08:21:16 7,676 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\nature\07_c_2.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-05-16 07:43:32 1,448 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\metal work\skinset.ini.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-04-28 00:31:00 33,558 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\metal work\00_s.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-04-24 17:12:18 4,792 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\metal work\00_l_4.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-04-24 17:13:52 4,792 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\metal work\00_l_5.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-04-23 17:48:00 4,792 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\metal work\00_r.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-04-24 17:09:46 4,792 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\metal work\00_l_3.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-04-24 17:14:30 5,256 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\metal work\00_c_5.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-04-24 17:03:02 4,792 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\metal work\00_l_1.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-04-24 17:04:44 4,792 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\metal work\00_l_2.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-04-24 17:11:02 5,256 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\metal work\00_c_3.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-04-24 17:12:54 5,256 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\metal work\00_c_4.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-04-24 17:05:18 5,256 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\metal work\00_c_2.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-04-24 17:04:02 5,256 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\metal work\00_c_1.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-05-16 07:43:00 1,448 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\green hill\skinset.ini.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-04-24 19:53:00 4,676 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\green hill\02_l_5.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-04-28 01:52:22 4,278 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\green hill\02_r.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-04-28 01:54:04 76,758 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\green hill\02_s.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-04-24 19:52:28 4,676 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\green hill\02_l_4.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-04-28 01:15:56 6,678 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\green hill\02_c_5.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-04-24 19:51:08 4,676 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\green hill\02_l_1.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-04-24 19:51:38 4,672 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\green hill\02_l_2.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-04-24 19:52:04 4,676 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\green hill\02_l_3.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-04-28 01:15:30 6,678 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\green hill\02_c_3.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-04-28 01:15:44 6,678 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\green hill\02_c_4.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-04-28 01:15:00 6,678 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\green hill\02_c_1.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:41 . 2003-04-28 01:15:14 6,678 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\green hill\02_c_2.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:40 . 2003-05-16 07:43:10 1,448 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\digital seed\skinset.ini.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:40 . 2003-04-24 21:15:58 4,932 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\digital seed\04_l_5.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:40 . 2003-04-28 01:53:02 4,502 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\digital seed\04_r.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:40 . 2003-04-28 01:17:52 28,470 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\digital seed\04_s.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:40 . 2003-04-24 21:16:18 4,932 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\digital seed\04_l_3.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:40 . 2003-04-24 21:16:08 4,932 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\digital seed\04_l_4.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:40 . 2003-04-28 01:17:18 7,070 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\digital seed\04_c_4.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:40 . 2003-04-28 01:17:34 7,070 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\digital seed\04_c_5.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:40 . 2003-04-24 21:16:34 4,932 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\digital seed\04_l_1.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:40 . 2003-04-24 21:16:26 4,932 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\digital seed\04_l_2.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:40 . 2003-04-28 01:16:46 7,070 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\digital seed\04_c_2.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:40 . 2003-04-28 01:17:02 7,070 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\digital seed\04_c_3.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:40 . 2003-04-28 01:16:30 7,070 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\digital seed\04_c_1.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:40 . 2003-05-09 07:06:04 1,474 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\cyberspace\skinset.ini.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:40 . 2003-04-25 05:36:02 9,210 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\cyberspace\cyb_s_4.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:40 . 2003-04-25 05:36:48 9,210 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\cyberspace\cyb_s_5.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:40 . 2003-04-25 05:34:38 9,210 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\cyberspace\cyb_s_1.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:40 . 2003-04-25 05:35:08 9,210 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\cyberspace\cyb_s_2.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:40 . 2003-04-25 05:35:40 9,210 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\cyberspace\cyb_s_3.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:40 . 2003-04-25 05:26:26 16,038 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\cyberspace\cyb_l_5.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:40 . 2003-04-25 05:16:36 12,042 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\cyberspace\cyb_r.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:40 . 2003-04-25 05:33:52 9,210 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\cyberspace\cyb_s_0.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:40 . 2003-04-25 05:27:12 16,038 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\cyberspace\cyb_l_3.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:40 . 2003-04-25 05:26:52 15,894 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\cyberspace\cyb_l_4.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:40 . 2003-04-25 05:28:14 15,894 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\cyberspace\cyb_l_1.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:40 . 2003-04-25 05:27:40 16,038 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\cyberspace\cyb_l_2.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:40 . 2003-04-25 05:28:42 15,894 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\cyberspace\cyb_l_0.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:40 . 2003-04-25 05:17:38 91,614 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\cyberspace\cyb_b.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:40 . 2003-05-16 07:41:00 1,448 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\blue horizon\skinset.ini.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:40 . 2003-04-28 01:32:18 27,598 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\blue horizon\01_s.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:40 . 2003-04-28 01:52:44 5,158 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\blue horizon\01_r.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:40 . 2003-04-24 20:12:30 5,568 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\blue horizon\01_l_4.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:40 . 2003-04-24 20:12:18 5,568 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\blue horizon\01_l_5.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:40 . 2003-04-28 01:13:52 5,974 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\blue horizon\01_c_5.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:40 . 2003-04-24 20:13:00 5,568 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\blue horizon\01_l_1.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:40 . 2003-04-24 20:12:50 5,568 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\blue horizon\01_l_2.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:40 . 2003-04-24 20:12:40 5,568 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\blue horizon\01_l_3.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:40 . 2003-04-28 01:11:30 5,974 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\blue horizon\01_c_4.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:40 . 2003-04-28 01:11:10 5,974 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\blue horizon\01_c_3.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:40 . 2003-04-28 01:10:58 5,974 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\blue horizon\01_c_2.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:40 . 2003-04-28 01:10:40 5,974 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\blue horizon\01_c_1.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:40 . 2004-03-24 15:57:20 53,248 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSec.exe.vir


----------



## chris_m (Nov 20, 2009)

2004-10-03 00:02:40 . 2004-06-28 05:10:48 102,400 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\cfscr.scr.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:40 . 2004-06-29 07:41:38 69,632 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFP2API.dll.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:40 . 2004-06-15 07:08:32 1,454,080 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\cfmain.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:40 . 2003-05-06 15:11:12 278,380 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFFOUND.wav.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:40 . 2003-05-06 15:36:46 385,900 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFFINISH.wav.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:40 . 2004-05-20 06:37:28 57,344 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFDropEx.dll.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:40 . 2003-03-26 06:20:14 20,480 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFDialUp.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:40 . 2004-06-23 05:22:40 1,363,328 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFBTSrch.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:39 . 2002-10-21 08:09:38 16 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\bios.dmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:39 . 2003-07-15 08:51:32 53,248 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFAssoc.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:39 . 2002-10-04 07:34:56 715 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\-NDSTRAY.MAN.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:39 . 2002-10-04 07:34:56 714 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\-CFMAIN.MAN.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:39 . 2002-10-04 07:34:56 718 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\-NDSBROW.MAN.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:39 . 2004-06-22 05:02:48 456 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\layout.bin.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:39 . 2000-08-28 15:00:00 401,462 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\msvcp60.dll.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:39 . 2003-12-25 08:49:54 431 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\setup.ini.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:39 . 2004-07-01 03:07:28 77,157 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\NDSNLS.ini.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:39 . 2003-07-14 04:10:44 721 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\MessDlg.ini.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:39 . 2004-03-08 07:28:14 20,480 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\glaunch.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:39 . 2004-07-09 04:45:28 915 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\index.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:39 . 2004-03-01 09:39:58 2,014 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\config.css.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:39 . 2003-08-07 15:25:14 4,081 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\_wiz07.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:39 . 2004-06-18 07:57:08 54,346 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\WTTMenuTV.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:39 . 2004-06-18 07:55:50 54,420 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\WTTMenuOther.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:39 . 2003-02-21 11:30:44 9,110 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\workssid.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:39 . 2003-02-20 18:07:02 9,059 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\work.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:39 . 2003-08-21 20:24:26 13,959 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\wiz10.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:39 . 2003-08-19 14:22:46 4,764 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\wiz07.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:39 . 2003-08-19 14:22:42 26,443 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\wiz04.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:39 . 2003-08-19 14:22:42 16,648 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\wiz05.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:39 . 2003-08-19 14:22:44 15,852 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\wiz06.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:39 . 2003-08-19 14:22:40 22,474 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\wiz03.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:39 . 2003-08-19 14:22:38 26,628 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\wiz02.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:39 . 2004-06-25 04:33:40 15,623 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\WiFiOption.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:39 . 2003-08-19 14:22:36 9,040 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\wiz01.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:39 . 2004-02-27 13:53:30 15,353 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\WiFi-Refresh.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:39 . 2004-02-27 13:49:46 15,333 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\WiFi-mode.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:39 . 2004-02-27 13:51:32 15,352 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\WiFi-min.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:39 . 2004-04-12 10:45:40 3,152 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\vssver.scc.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:39 . 2003-02-14 18:45:18 2,706 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\title_1.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:39 . 2004-06-01 13:31:18 1,433 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\storage.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:39 . 2004-06-01 03:03:18 18,785 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\SummitOption.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:39 . 2003-02-16 10:06:26 43 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\spacer.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:39 . 2003-08-19 14:40:18 10,033 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\skin.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:39 . 2004-06-01 12:28:28 231,063 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\room.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:39 . 2003-08-17 12:14:06 6,942 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\resize.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:39 . 2003-09-11 14:29:20 16,096 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\quick6.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:39 . 2003-08-19 14:22:32 17,567 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\quick5.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:39 . 2003-09-11 14:28:48 15,747 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\quick4.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:39 . 2003-08-19 14:22:30 12,347 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\quick3.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:39 . 2003-09-11 14:27:58 16,345 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\quick2.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:39 . 2003-09-11 14:24:28 15,222 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\quick1.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:39 . 2004-04-05 02:16:58 9,345 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\QCSetting.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:39 . 2004-04-01 07:42:36 10,189 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\QCProjSetting.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:39 . 2004-04-05 02:09:26 9,044 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\QCProjAdd.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:39 . 2004-04-05 02:13:58 9,006 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\QCProjEdit.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:39 . 2004-04-01 07:45:12 10,427 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\QCDevSetting2.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:39 . 2004-06-03 06:29:40 10,610 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\QCDevSetting.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:39 . 2004-04-01 07:30:16 923 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\QCDeviceSubMenu.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:38 . 2004-04-05 02:12:00 9,146 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\QCDevEdit.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:38 . 2004-04-05 02:04:44 9,196 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\QCDevAdd.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:38 . 2003-08-19 14:22:24 16,316 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\profile010.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:38 . 2003-02-21 13:07:08 9,598 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\office02.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:38 . 2003-02-21 13:07:06 9,214 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\office01.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:38 . 2003-05-07 15:44:54 904 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\next.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:38 . 2003-08-24 10:45:54 1,759 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\meter.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:38 . 2004-02-27 14:18:58 24,237 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\lun_exit.PNG.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:38 . 2004-06-17 06:17:18 61,966 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\launch_w.PNG.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:38 . 2004-06-25 03:13:18 47,957 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\launch_p.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:38 . 2004-06-25 03:10:26 47,791 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\launch_d.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:38 . 2004-02-27 14:09:18 25,584 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\launch_b.PNG.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:38 . 2004-06-01 12:13:22 135,234 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\Launcher_invaite.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:38 . 2003-08-21 20:22:54 16,376 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\key9.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:38 . 2004-06-25 04:35:00 20,703 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\LancherOption.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:38 . 2003-08-19 14:22:20 15,385 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\key7.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:38 . 2003-02-21 21:47:20 13,323 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\key8.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:38 . 2003-04-09 19:20:20 17,713 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\key6.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:38 . 2003-08-21 20:22:40 17,780 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\key5.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:38 . 2003-04-09 19:20:18 16,599 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\key4.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:38 . 2003-08-21 20:21:38 18,253 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\key3.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:38 . 2003-04-09 19:20:18 17,204 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\key2.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:38 . 2004-06-18 04:26:44 24,410 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\key15.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:38 . 2003-09-11 12:11:14 18,157 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\key13.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:38 . 2003-04-09 19:20:22 28,276 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\key14.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:38 . 2003-08-21 20:20:46 16,153 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\key11.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:38 . 2003-04-09 19:20:22 22,560 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\key12.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:38 . 2003-04-09 19:20:20 23,983 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\key10.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:38 . 2003-08-21 20:18:16 18,551 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\key1.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:38 . 2004-04-01 04:52:44 533 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\IrisSmall.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:38 . 2004-06-01 12:12:24 41,484 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\IrisUserBalloon.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:38 . 2004-04-13 06:24:46 3,281 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\IrisRoomName.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:38 . 2004-04-13 06:24:06 4,978 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\IrisProfile.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:38 . 2004-04-08 08:44:46 724 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\IrisMode.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:38 . 2004-06-01 12:29:10 35,327 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\IrisMenu2.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:38 . 2004-06-01 12:11:50 24,836 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\IrisMenu.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:38 . 2004-06-01 12:11:22 265,294 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\IrisMain.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:38 . 2004-04-01 09:32:20 91,925 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\IrisInvite.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:38 . 2004-04-01 09:40:38 12,754 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\IrisFileR.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:38 . 2004-04-01 04:54:22 488 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\IrisClose.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:38 . 2004-06-01 12:30:06 63,467 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\IrisFileAppend.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:38 . 2004-06-01 12:27:10 20,402 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\Invite_Msg.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:38 . 2004-06-01 12:32:12 9,097 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\IrisChat.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:38 . 2003-08-23 17:21:52 7,930 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\infport15.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:38 . 2003-08-21 20:18:02 14,385 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\infport17.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:38 . 2003-08-23 17:17:24 8,292 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\infport08.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:38 . 2003-08-23 17:18:06 17,358 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\infport09.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:38 . 2003-08-23 17:16:48 12,572 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\infport07.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:38 . 2003-08-19 15:35:34 10,743 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\infport06.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:38 . 2003-08-19 15:41:24 6,168 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\infport04.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:38 . 2003-08-21 20:17:46 17,196 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\infport05.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:38 . 2003-08-23 17:15:56 12,591 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\infport03.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:37 . 2003-08-23 17:15:02 9,809 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\infport02.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:37 . 2003-08-23 17:14:20 24,961 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\infport01.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:37 . 2003-02-23 00:39:08 701 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\icon-pc.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:37 . 2003-02-28 22:09:34  124 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\icon-X.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:37 . 2003-02-21 16:35:50 188 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\icon2.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:37 . 2003-03-02 16:31:48 1,215 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\icon-ir2.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:37 . 2003-02-22 21:18:40 535 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\icon-c.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:37 . 2003-02-22 21:27:32 663 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\icon-h.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:37 . 2003-03-02 16:30:44 1,250 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\icon-ir1.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:37 . 2003-08-23 17:02:54 10,618 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\hotspot04.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:37 . 2003-08-23 17:01:48 4,187 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\hotspot03.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:37 . 2003-08-19 14:21:58 16,322 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\hotspot02.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:37 . 2003-04-09 19:20:02 8,979 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\hot7.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:37 . 2003-08-21 20:17:30 14,524 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\hot8.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:37 . 2003-08-21 20:17:20 14,514 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\hot6.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:37 . 2003-04-09 19:20:26 8,796 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\hot4.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:37 . 2003-08-23 16:27:14 18,184 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\hot2.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:37 . 2003-08-19 14:21:50 5,767 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\hot1.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:37 . 2003-02-21 11:30:44 8,457 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\homessid.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:37 . 2003-02-20 18:07:02 8,470 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\home.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:37 . 2004-06-25 04:38:10 22,559 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\GeneralOption.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:37 . 2004-04-13 06:32:50 8,181 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\GroupEdit.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:37 . 2004-06-01 12:10:02 32,546 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\GroupMain.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:37 . 2004-06-01 12:30:32 20,046 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\File_Msg.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:37 . 2004-06-01 12:08:40 270,587 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\FileTransfer.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:37 . 2004-06-01 12:09:18 82,430 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\FileLaunchNew.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:37 . 2003-10-10 08:26:52 2,563 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\disconnected.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:37 . 2004-06-01 13:31:30 1,766 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\direct.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:37 . 2003-08-19 14:21:50 14,657 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\dev6.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:37 . 2003-08-21 20:17:02 15,928 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\dev4.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:37 . 2003-04-09 19:20:08 5,619 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\dev5.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:37 . 2003-08-21 20:32:52 14,940 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\dev3.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:37 . 2003-04-09 19:20:06 7,606 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\dev2.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:37 . 2003-08-21 20:16:36 16,136 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\dev1.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:37 . 2004-03-01 06:35:08 75,120 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\connecting.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:37 . 2003-10-10 08:27:02 3,146 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\connected.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:37 . 2003-10-10 08:27:14 2,780 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\configured.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:37 . 2003-02-23 00:41:26 1,520 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\change.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:37 . 2003-08-28 13:44:12 10,087 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_was6.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:37 . 2003-08-28 13:51:46 9,875 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_was7.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:37 . 2003-08-28 14:09:38 16,660 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_was8.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:37 . 2003-05-07 17:38:48 9,696 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_was5.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:37 . 2003-08-19 15:46:24 27,229 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_was3.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:37 . 2003-08-19 15:46:12 28,619 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_was1.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:37 . 2003-09-11 14:34:54 39,662 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_was2.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:37 . 2003-05-07 19:05:32 11,038 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_was0.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:37 . 2003-04-10 18:18:06 14,209 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_sk1.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:37 . 2003-08-23 16:08:58 15,575 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_RD1.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:37 . 2003-08-23 16:05:26 59,905 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_RD2.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:37 . 2003-08-21 20:29:20 14,533 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_bt8.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:37 . 2003-04-10 00:32:08 10,115 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_bt7.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:37 . 2003-08-21 20:16:08 15,611 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_bt6.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:37 . 2003-04-10 18:44:30 17,920 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_bt4.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:37 . 2003-08-21 20:15:56 16,216 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_bt5.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:37 . 2003-08-21 20:15:24 15,638 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_bt1.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:37 . 2003-08-21 20:35:18 14,576 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_bt3.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:37 . 2003-02-21 16:28:04 180 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_55.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:37 . 2003-08-17 14:04:54 7,732 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_5_1.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:37 . 2004-02-27 14:02:56 12,982 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_4.5.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:37 . 2004-02-27 13:55:32 12,939 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_4.4.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:37 . 2003-04-10 18:21:26 10,115 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3-bt7.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:37 . 2004-02-27 13:55:18 12,982 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_4.1.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:37 . 2004-02-27 13:55:44 11,256 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_4.2.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:37 . 2004-02-27 13:53:32 12,938 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_4.3.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:36 . 2003-04-10 18:21:40 8,218 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3-bt2.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:36 . 2003-03-01 00:20:12 8,578 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cafe.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:36 . 2003-02-21 11:30:44 2,749 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cable01.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:36 . 2003-02-21 11:30:44 1,402 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cable02.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:36 . 2003-10-15 11:50:54 26,391 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\BTinstallwizard.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:36 . 2004-03-02 02:01:58 10,671 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\BT-Refresh.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:36 . 2004-03-01 09:27:12 38,058 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\btinstall.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:36 . 2004-03-02 02:02:18 10,676 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\BT-mode.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:36 . 2004-03-02 02:02:36 10,720 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\BT-min.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:36 . 2003-02-13 19:05:16 61 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\back_5.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:36 . 2004-06-25 04:38:44 10,690 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\BluetoothOption.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:36 . 2003-05-11 13:41:52 1,031 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\b9.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:36 . 2003-05-11 13:41:26 1,021 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\b7.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:36 . 2003-05-11 13:41:40 1,045 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\b8.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:36 . 2003-05-11 13:41:12 1,043 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\b6.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:36 . 2003-05-11 13:40:30 1,038 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\b3.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:36 . 2003-05-11 13:40:42 1,019 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\b4.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:36 . 2003-05-11 13:40:58 1,032 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\b5.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:36 . 2003-05-11 13:40:18 1,036 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\b2.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:36 . 2003-05-11 13:40:06 1,014 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\b1.gif.vir


----------



## chris_m (Nov 20, 2009)

2004-10-03 00:02:36 . 2003-04-09 19:20:14 10,168 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autoss6.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:36 . 2003-04-09 19:20:14 9,915 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autoss5.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:36 . 2003-05-15 10:51:00 20,653 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autoss4.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:36 . 2003-04-12 17:31:04 20,754 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autoss3.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:36 . 2003-04-12 17:30:20 20,561 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autoss2.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:36 . 2003-08-19 14:21:28 5,942 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autoss1.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:36 . 2003-04-09 19:20:16 38,837 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autopro9.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:36 . 2003-04-09 19:20:16 5,082 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autopro8.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:36 . 2003-08-21 20:15:08 15,264 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autopro7.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:36 . 2003-08-21 20:14:56 14,581 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autopro6.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:36 . 2003-08-21 20:14:42 14,849 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autopro4.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:36 . 2003-04-09 19:20:16 4,778 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autopro5.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:36 . 2003-08-21 20:14:28 14,594 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autopro3.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:36 . 2003-09-11 12:05:16 28,469 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autopro2.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:36 . 2003-08-21 20:14:08 16,928 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autopro1.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:36 . 2003-08-21 20:14:16 15,039 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autopro10.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:36 . 2003-04-09 19:20:10 18,879 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autodev9.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:36 . 2003-04-09 19:20:10 6,933 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autodev8.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:36 . 2003-05-08 20:15:16 13,609 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autodev6.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:36 . 2003-05-08 20:12:22 12,304 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autodev3.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:36 . 2003-04-09 19:20:10 7,023 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autodev5.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:36 . 2003-05-08 20:06:54 9,283 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autodev2.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:36 . 2003-08-19 14:21:14 6,081 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autodev1.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:36 . 2003-05-10 15:45:12 5,152 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autoch.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:36 . 2004-03-02 06:23:36 216,761 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_WLAN.PNG.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:36 . 2003-10-06 14:25:22 8,415 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_resize.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:36 . 2004-06-17 06:12:42 43,493 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_setting.PNG.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:36 . 2004-06-17 06:13:52 205,494 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_start.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:35 . 2003-10-06 14:16:54 8,539 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_rescanBT.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:35 . 2003-10-06 14:17:42 8,593 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_rescanWLAN.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:35 . 2004-02-27 14:17:58 53,266 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\Aerial_OptionDlg.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:35 . 2004-06-17 06:28:18 43,315 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_close.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:35 . 2004-03-01 08:45:32 66,028 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_BTrescan.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:35 . 2004-03-01 06:36:58 212,366 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_BTdetect.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:35 . 2004-03-01 09:00:20 70,894 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_BT.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:35 . 2004-06-17 06:31:08 11,713 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\aerial02.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:35 . 2003-08-21 20:13:52 15,135 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\aerial01.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:35 . 2004-07-09 04:45:40 17,129 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\cf3_7.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:35 . 2004-07-09 04:45:40 15,519 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\cf3_8.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:35 . 2004-07-09 04:45:40 11,850 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\cf3_9.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:35 . 2004-07-09 04:45:40 20,239 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\cf3_6.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:35 . 2004-07-09 04:45:40 16,900 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\cf3_5.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:35 . 2004-07-09 04:45:40 24,250 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\cf3_3.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:35 . 2004-07-09 04:45:40 28,648 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\cf3_4.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:35 . 2004-07-09 04:45:40 8,261 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\cf3_16.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:35 . 2004-07-09 04:45:40 11,940 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\cf3_2.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:35 . 2004-07-09 04:45:40 11,896 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\cf3_11.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:35 . 2004-07-09 04:45:40 5,293 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\cf3_13.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:35 . 2004-07-09 04:45:40 11,116 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\cf3_10.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:35 . 2004-07-09 04:45:40 6,335 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\cf3_0.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:35 . 2004-07-09 04:45:40 10,506 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\cf3_1.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:35 . 2003-03-01 00:20:52 43 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\spacer.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:35 . 2004-04-12 10:45:06 1,488 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\vssver.scc.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:35 . 2003-05-15 10:34:08  10,139 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\SOUND4.GIF.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:35 . 2003-05-15 10:15:18 12,318 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\sound3.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:35 . 2003-05-15 10:00:16 890 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\sound2.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:35 . 2003-05-15 09:54:38 22,809 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\sound1.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:35 . 2003-05-08 15:24:14 25,498 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\selectsound2.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:35 . 2003-09-15 17:20:16 16,252 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\setting03.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:35 . 2003-08-17 13:54:44 25,623 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\setting04.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:35 . 2003-05-12 19:01:04 17,148 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\selectsound1.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:35 . 2003-08-18 15:33:16 14,852 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\run_diagnosis.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:35 . 2003-08-17 14:02:46 7,729 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\profile02.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:35 . 2003-05-07 22:05:06 2,577 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\problem.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:35 . 2003-08-18 15:33:14 4,840 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\option_btn.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:35 . 2003-08-17 14:26:40 3,507 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\log02.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:35 . 2003-05-07 20:31:34 2,730 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\noproblem.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:35 . 2003-02-10 14:37:24 379 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\icon1.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:35 . 2003-02-21 16:35:50 188 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\icon2.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:35 . 2003-08-21 20:12:54 17,491 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\inet_option.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:35 . 2003-04-09 16:40:08 581 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\icon-k.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:35 . 2003-02-21 14:29:40 649 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\icon-l.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:35 . 2003-02-21 14:26:54 492 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\icon-s.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:35 . 2003-09-11 13:30:16 33,111 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\doc5.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:35 . 2003-08-18 15:33:10 9,674 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\doc5-b.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:35 . 2003-08-18 15:33:06 29,549 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\doc5-1.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:35 . 2003-08-18 15:33:08 15,581 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\doc5-a.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:35 . 2003-08-18 15:52:36 32,708 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\doc4.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:35 . 2003-08-18 15:33:04 27,208 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\doc4-a.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:35 . 2003-05-11 16:16:26 27,953 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\doc4-1.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:35 . 2003-08-18 15:33:00 27,002 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\doc2.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:35 . 2003-05-07 20:28:58 18,481 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\doc3.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:35 . 2003-05-08 12:48:38 22,145 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\doc12.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:35 . 2003-02-28 22:09:34 124 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\doc13.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:35 . 2003-08-24 10:13:38 25,181 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\doc11.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:35 . 2003-02-22 22:49:42 2,516 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\doc10.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:34 . 2003-08-18 15:32:58 27,388 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\doc1-2.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:34 . 2003-05-07 21:00:12 5,453 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\doc.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:34 . 2003-09-15 18:34:46 27,982 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\delprof4.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:34 . 2003-05-08 14:50:20 8,875 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\delprof3.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:34 . 2003-09-15 18:34:36 26,648 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\delprof2.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:34 . 2003-09-11 14:01:06 17,813 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\delprof1.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:34 . 2003-08-18 15:32:46 3,734 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\createlog.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:34 . 2003-02-14 18:37:08 2,658 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_tl_1.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:34 . 2003-05-08 15:55:16 1,149 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\chair.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:34 . 2003-04-09 16:41:04 34,791 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p9.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:34 . 2003-08-21 20:12:12 15,430 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p7.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:34 . 2003-04-13 17:23:02 30,177 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p8.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:34 . 2003-09-11 11:41:06 23,682 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p6.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:34 . 2003-04-13 17:22:40 37,454 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p5.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:34 . 2003-04-09 16:42:02 22,845 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p4.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:34 . 2003-08-19 09:28:42 27,223 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p32.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:34 . 2003-09-11 13:57:42 16,392 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p31.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:34 . 2003-09-11 13:56:42 14,403 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p30.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:34 . 2003-04-13 17:22:32 20,828 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p3.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:34 . 2003-09-11 11:56:18 27,839 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p29.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:34 . 2003-09-11 11:47:00 28,230 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p27.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:34 . 2003-09-11 13:46:06 14,151 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p28.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:34 . 2003-09-11 13:50:58 18,293 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p26b.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:34 . 2003-09-11 13:43:58 17,509 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p26.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:34 . 2003-09-11 11:52:20 13,439 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p25.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:34 . 2003-09-11 13:59:02 16,345 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p24.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:34 . 2003-08-23 16:14:54 28,498 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p22.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:34 . 2003-09-15 17:26:38 13,584 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p23.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:34 . 2003-05-08 15:42:22 21,044 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p21.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:34 . 2003-09-11 13:37:46 16,821 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p20.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:34 . 2003-04-10 02:48:12 16,043 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p19.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:34 . 2003-04-13 17:22:20 37,477 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p2.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:34 . 2003-04-10 02:42:32 22,930 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p15.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:34 . 2003-04-10 02:33:32 22,224 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p13.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:34 . 2003-04-10 02:23:24 23,341 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p12.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:34 . 2003-04-09 16:42:26 22,224 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p11.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:34 . 2003-08-21 20:07:50 17,039 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p1.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:34 . 2003-05-08 21:16:58 23,751 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p10.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:34 . 2003-08-21 20:06:46 16,431 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_c6.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:34 . 2003-08-21 20:07:14 17,500 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_c7.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:34 . 2003-08-21 20:06:30 16,904 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_c5.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:34 . 2003-09-11 14:15:48 15,436 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_c3.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:34 . 2003-09-11 14:17:48 15,306 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_c4.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:34 . 2003-04-10 16:15:50 7,964 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_c2.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:34 . 2003-09-11 14:14:26 15,165 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_c1.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:34 . 2003-02-13 18:59:02 61 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\back_4.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:34 . 2003-04-09 19:20:06 18,837 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_2.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:34 . 2003-05-11 13:36:54 1,002 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\b9.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:34 . 2003-05-11 13:36:40 1,002 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\b8.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:34 . 2003-05-11 13:36:28 973 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\b7.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:34 . 2003-05-11 13:36:18 1,005 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\b6.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:34 . 2003-05-11 13:36:06 993 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\b5.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:34 . 2003-05-11 13:35:54 982 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\b4.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:34 . 2003-05-11 13:35:40 1,002 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\b3.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:34 . 2003-05-11 13:35:28 994 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\b2.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:33 . 2003-03-01 00:20:50 161 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\attent.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:33 . 2003-05-11 13:35:14 966 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\b1.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:33 . 2004-07-09 04:45:36 30,361 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\cf2_4.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:33 . 2004-07-09 04:45:36 53,618 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\cf2_3.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:33 . 2004-07-09 04:45:36 37,113 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\cf2_2.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:33 . 2004-07-09 04:45:36 34,157 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\cf2_1.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:33 . 2004-07-09 04:45:36 2,312 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\cf2_0.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:33 . 2004-07-09 04:45:34 1,119 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\top2.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:33 . 2004-07-09 04:45:34 4,427 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\top.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:33 . 2004-07-09 04:45:34 25,380 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\menu.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:33 . 2003-05-11 18:03:12 1,660 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\yougo.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:33 . 2003-03-01 00:20:14 8,717 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\work_y.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:33 . 2003-03-01 00:20:14 5,457 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\wireless.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:33 . 2003-03-01 00:20:14 4,247 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\wired.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:33 . 2003-04-09 19:20:02 9,915 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\window1.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:33 . 2004-04-12 10:44:52 1,408 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\vssver.scc.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:33 . 2003-05-20 17:36:08 10,250 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\window.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:33 . 2003-05-07 09:18:10 859 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\topspace_L.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:33 . 2003-05-07 09:18:26 842 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\topspace_R.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:33 . 2003-05-07 09:18:42 811 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\topspace_5.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:33 . 2003-05-07 09:19:16 815 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\topspace_15.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:33 . 2003-03-01 00:20:52 1,791 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\title03.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:33 . 2003-03-01 00:20:52  1,306 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\title01.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:33 . 2003-03-01 00:20:52 1,725 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\title02.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:33 . 2003-09-11 14:06:50 18,728 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\taskbar3.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:33 . 2003-03-01 00:20:52 2,373 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\title.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:33 . 2003-05-06 15:00:56 3,962 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\taskbar2.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:33 . 2003-03-01 00:20:52 43 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\spacer.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:33 . 2003-05-06 14:18:30 12,249 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\taskbar.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:33 . 2003-03-01 00:20:14 5,081 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\pc20xp.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:33 . 2003-03-01 00:20:14 5,138 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\pc2000.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:33 . 2003-05-10 18:01:28 10,794 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\notice.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:33 . 2003-05-07 15:44:54 904 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\next.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:33 . 2003-05-12 12:54:26 25,046 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\net.swf.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:33 . 2003-05-18 14:52:56 2,059 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\naiyou.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:33 . 2003-05-05 21:05:32 1,000 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\memo.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:33 . 2003-03-01 00:20:12 10,396 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\meeting1.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:33 . 2003-03-01 00:20:12 11,898 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\meeting2.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:33 . 2003-03-01 00:20:52 1,110 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\logo.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:33 . 2003-08-18 15:33:12 4,336 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\jouchu.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:33 . 2003-08-18 08:47:40 7,086 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\jouchu2.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:33 . 2003-05-12 16:43:54 5,241 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\i_wired.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:33 . 2003-05-15 10:46:02 7,903 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\i_WINS.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:33 . 2003-05-12 15:44:36 4,521 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\i_WEP.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:33 . 2003-05-12 16:40:42 19,011 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\i_SSID.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:33 . 2003-05-15 10:45:30 11,227 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\i_proxy.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:33 . 2003-05-15 10:45:08 10,598 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\i_DNS.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:33 . 2003-05-12 17:40:22 9,551 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\i_GW.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:33 . 2003-05-15 10:44:20 8,397 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\i_DHCP.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:33 . 2003-05-12 15:14:02 6,040 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\i_AP.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:33 . 2003-05-12 18:15:04 2,175 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\icon_3_2.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:33 . 2003-05-05 15:19:34 2,503 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\icon_3_1.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:33 . 2003-05-05 15:19:18 2,216 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\icon_3.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:33 . 2003-05-12 18:08:30 2,345 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\icon_2_2.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:33 . 2003-05-05 15:02:14 1,653 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\icon_2_1.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:33 . 2003-05-05 15:02:00 1,476 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\icon_2.gif.vir


----------



## chris_m (Nov 20, 2009)

2004-10-03 00:02:33 . 2003-05-05 14:40:08 1,922 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\icon_1_2.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:32 . 2003-05-05 14:27:28 2,223 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\icon_1_1.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:32 . 2003-05-05 14:27:10 1,828 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\icon_1.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:32 . 2003-03-01 00:20:12 353 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\icon-ip.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:32 . 2003-05-07 13:30:44 1,183 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\icon-pr.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:32 . 2003-03-01 00:20:12 663 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\icon-h.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:32 . 2003-03-01 00:20:12 687 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\icon-int.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:32 . 2003-05-07 13:30:24 1,330 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\icon-di.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:32 . 2003-03-01 00:20:12 524 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\icon-f.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:32 . 2003-03-01 00:20:12 649 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\icon-b.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:32 . 2003-03-01 00:20:12 535 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\icon-c.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:32 . 2003-03-01 00:20:12 560 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\icon-dev.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:32 . 2003-05-18 14:25:56 2,421 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\howto.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:32 . 2003-06-03 17:00:36 59,839 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\HowAboutCF.jpg.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:32 . 2003-03-01 00:20:52 1,573 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\header03.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:32 . 2003-03-01 00:20:12 8,470 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\home.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:32 . 2003-03-01 00:20:52 67 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\header02.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:32 . 2003-03-01 00:20:52 4,840 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\header01.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:32 . 2003-03-01 00:20:52 872 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\fug.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:32 . 2003-08-17 10:36:24 1,463 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\firewall_setting.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:32 . 2003-08-17 10:36:00 1,473 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\file_and_printer_sharing.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:32 . 2003-05-10 17:38:12 6,888 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\exit.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:32 . 2003-04-08 19:55:08 8,427 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\doc6.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:32 . 2003-03-03 22:30:44 9,670 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\doc5.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:32 . 2003-05-07 15:42:08 3,506 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\doc4.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:32 . 2003-05-08 19:30:18 15,761 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\doc3.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:32 . 2003-03-01 00:20:12 1,906 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\doc2.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:32 . 2003-08-18 15:32:56 52,840 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\doc1.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:32 . 2003-08-18 08:57:36 58,392 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\doc1-2.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:32 . 2003-05-06 12:40:00 7,506 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\diagnosis.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:32 . 2003-05-05 08:43:24 13,214 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\CF_logo.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:32 . 2003-03-01 00:20:12 1,854 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\cf1_tl_1.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:32 . 2003-03-01 00:20:12 8,578 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\cafe.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:32 . 2003-05-11 13:38:24 978 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\b4.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:32 . 2003-03-01 00:20:12 61 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\back_3.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:32 . 2003-05-11 13:38:12 994 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\b3.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:32 . 2003-05-11 13:38:04 985 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\b2.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:32 . 2003-05-11 13:37:54 955 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\b1.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:32 . 2003-03-01 00:20:50 161 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\attent.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:32 . 2003-05-10 16:25:00 19,590 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\autochg.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:32 . 2003-03-01 00:20:50 970 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\ani_up-b.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:32 . 2004-07-09 04:45:34 824 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\header.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:32 . 2004-07-09 04:45:34 6,985 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\cf_naiyou.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:32 . 2004-07-09 04:45:34 11,884 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\cf_yougo.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:32 . 2004-07-09 04:45:32 4,249 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\cf_howto.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:32 . 2004-07-09 04:45:32 2,299 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\cf1_3.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:32 . 2004-07-09 04:45:32 39,478 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\cf1_1.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:32 . 2004-07-09 04:45:32 1,570 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\cf1_0.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:31 . 2004-06-15 09:47:26 3,526 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\CFView.ini.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:31 . 2003-08-04 10:26:24 730 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\DlgStr.ini.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:31 . 2003-07-17 02:15:10 514 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\cfloghis.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:31 . 2003-10-08 09:12:34 2,742 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\cflogtmp.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:31 . 2004-06-28 10:39:54 2,813,479 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\CFHelp.chm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:31 . 2004-06-15 08:25:32 11,633 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\Cause.csv.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:31 . 2003-08-13 11:46:44 6,790 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\Approach.csv.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:31 . 2004-03-12 05:10:30 366,112 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\A5504T.chm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:31 . 2003-07-18 02:37:46 49,152 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\InstProt.dll.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:31 . 2003-07-04 12:44:04 28,672 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\InstDlg.dll.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:31 . 2002-07-25 07:07:36 346,602 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ikernel.ex_.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:31 . 2003-02-27 07:16:44 420,432 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\engine32.cab.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:31 . 2003-12-25 08:48:44 387 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\setup.ini.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:31 . 2004-06-22 11:12:42 82,132 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\NDSNLS.ini.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:31 . 2003-08-20 10:30:48 703 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\MessDlg.ini.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:31 . 2004-07-08 12:49:54 966 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\index.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:31 . 2003-09-15 14:21:20 2,059 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\config.css.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:31 . 2003-08-08 07:15:14 10,647 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\_infport08.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:31 . 2003-08-20 09:07:36 12,721 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\_infport02.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:31 . 2003-02-22 19:30:44 9,110 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\workssid.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:31 . 2003-02-22 02:07:02 9,059 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\work.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:31 . 2003-08-20 04:50:14 13,983 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\wiz10.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:31 . 2003-09-03 14:52:32 6,301 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\wiz07.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:31 . 2003-09-11 07:01:14 18,315 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\wiz06.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:31 . 2003-09-11 12:35:44 20,352 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\wiz05.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:31 . 2003-09-11 06:55:54 33,662 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\wiz04.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:31 . 2003-08-08 07:24:28 17,386 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\wiz03.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:31 . 2003-08-08 07:24:16 22,736 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\wiz02.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:31 . 2003-08-08 07:24:02 7,876 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\wiz01.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:31 . 2004-02-27 13:53:30 15,353 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\WiFi-Refresh.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:31 . 2004-06-28 07:38:08 16,923 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\WiFiOption.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:31 . 2004-02-27 13:49:46 15,333 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\WiFi-mode.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:31 . 2004-02-27 13:51:32 15,352 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\WiFi-min.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:31 . 2003-02-17 18:06:26 43 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\spacer.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:31 . 2003-04-28 22:47:36 4,588 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\title_1.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:31 . 2003-09-12 06:40:46 14,929 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\quick6.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:31 . 2003-09-12 06:40:16 14,940 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\quick4.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:31 . 2003-04-27 23:21:42 24,922 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\quick5.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:31 . 2003-09-12 06:39:44 14,717 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\quick2.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:31 . 2003-08-20 08:43:50 18,025 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\quick3.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:30 . 2003-02-22 21:07:08 9,598 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\office02.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:30 . 2003-08-20 04:49:24 15,857 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\profile010.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:30 . 2003-09-12 06:38:54 14,051 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\quick1.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:30 . 2003-02-22 21:07:06 9,214 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\office01.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:30 . 2003-05-08 07:44:56 904 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\next.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:30 . 2004-06-17 09:34:58 67,341 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\launch_w.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:30 . 2004-06-17 09:38:22 67,440 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\launch_p.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:30 . 2004-06-17 09:37:18 67,491 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\launch_d.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:30 . 2004-06-28 07:37:48 19,051 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\launcherOption.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:30 . 2003-02-23 05:47:20 13,323 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\key8.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:30 . 2003-08-20 04:18:04 17,698 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\key9.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:30 . 2003-08-20 04:44:28 12,411 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\key7.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:30 . 2003-04-27 23:04:22 18,168 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\key6.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:30 . 2003-08-20 04:15:36 16,965 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\key5.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:30 . 2003-04-27 23:02:34 17,324 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\key4.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:30 . 2003-08-20 04:14:54 16,825 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\key3.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:30 . 2003-04-27 23:01:12 18,518 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\key2.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:30 . 2004-06-18 04:29:14 24,098 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\key15.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:30 . 2003-04-27 23:16:04 38,414 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\key14.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:30 . 2003-08-20 04:14:24 17,971 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\key13.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:30 . 2003-04-27 23:14:32 33,107 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\key12.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:30 . 2003-08-20 04:13:14 16,968 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\key11.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:30 . 2003-04-27 23:12:00 26,509 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\key10.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:30 . 2003-08-20 04:05:40 17,201 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\key1.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:30 . 2003-08-20 04:49:04 13,947 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\infport17.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:30 . 2003-08-29 11:40:56 4,186 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\infport15.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:30 . 2003-08-08 07:18:06 4,683 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\infport16.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:30 . 2003-08-08 07:17:02 15,343 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\infport14.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:30 . 2003-08-08 07:16:46 14,799 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\infport13.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:30 . 2003-08-08 07:16:30 24,204 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\infport12.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:30 . 2003-08-08 07:15:54 17,589 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\infport11.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:30 . 2003-08-08 07:15:42 22,719 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\infport10.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:30 . 2003-08-08 07:15:28 16,747 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\infport09.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:30 . 2003-08-08 07:14:08 14,133 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\infport07.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:30 . 2003-08-12 05:36:40 7,973 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\infport08.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:30 . 2003-08-08 07:13:50 6,656 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\infport06.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:30 . 2003-08-20 04:48:36 16,461 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\infport05.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:30 . 2003-08-20 08:22:26 4,772 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\infport04.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:30 . 2003-08-08 07:12:16 15,660 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\infport03.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:30 . 2003-08-12 05:36:40 12,068 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\infport02.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:30 . 2003-02-23 00:35:50 188 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\icon2.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:30 . 2003-08-20 08:21:10 20,351 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\infport01.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:30 . 2003-03-04 00:31:48 1,215 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\icon-ir2.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:30 . 2003-02-24 08:39:08 701 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\icon-pc.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:30 . 2003-03-02 06:09:34 124 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\icon-X.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:30 . 2003-02-24 05:27:32 663 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\icon-h.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:30 . 2003-03-04 00:30:44 1,250 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\icon-ir1.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:30 . 2003-03-02 08:20:12 649 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\icon-b.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:30 . 2003-02-24 05:18:40 535 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\icon-c.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:30 . 2003-08-12 04:17:24 14,746 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\hotspot04.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:30 . 2003-08-12 04:13:24 16,811 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\hotspot02.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:30 . 2003-08-12 04:14:22 8,004 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\hotspot03.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:30 . 2003-08-20 04:04:44 14,082 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\hot8.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:29 . 2003-04-27 23:29:26 8,291 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\hot4.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:29 . 2003-08-20 03:59:30 14,218 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\hot6.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:29 . 2003-04-27 23:30:16 8,506 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\hot7.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:29 . 2003-08-12 04:08:44 17,130 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\hot2.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:29 . 2003-04-28 01:42:30 6,523 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\hot1.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:29 . 2003-08-12 04:08:20 296,964 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\hot2.bmp.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:29 . 2003-02-22 19:30:44 8,457 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\homessid.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:29 . 2003-02-22 02:07:02 8,470 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\home.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:29 . 2004-06-28 07:37:18 20,605 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\GeneralOption.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:29 . 2003-10-20 04:01:58 1,812 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\disconnected.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:29 . 2003-08-20 02:53:00 13,822 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\dev6.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:29 . 2003-04-27 20:59:16 6,639 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\dev5.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:29 . 2003-08-20 02:28:18 14,971 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\dev4.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:29 . 2003-04-27 20:55:16 6,608 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\dev2.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:29 . 2003-08-20 02:27:42 13,950 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\dev3.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:29 . 2003-08-20 04:48:16 14,259 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\create08.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:29 . 2003-08-20 02:22:20 15,137 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\dev1.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:29 . 2003-08-20 04:47:58 14,396 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\create07.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:29 . 2003-08-20 04:47:38 13,799 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\create06.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:29 . 2003-08-20 04:47:12 14,022 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\create05.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:29 . 2003-09-11 12:21:24 26,690 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\create03.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:29 . 2003-08-20 04:46:40 14,284 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\create04.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:29 . 2003-08-12 04:11:06 6,703 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\create02.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:29 . 2003-08-20 04:46:02 16,233 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\create01.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:29 . 2004-03-02 09:32:18 40,179 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\connecting.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:29 . 2003-10-20 04:16:50 27,446 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\connecting.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:29 . 2003-10-20 04:01:42 2,014 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\connected.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:29 . 2003-10-20 04:02:08 2,081 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\configured.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:29 . 2003-02-24 08:41:26 1,520 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\change.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:29 . 2003-04-29 02:45:54 12,321 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_sk1.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:29 . 2003-08-20 02:21:52 14,049 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_bt8.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:29 . 2003-04-27 23:52:04 6,743 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_bt7.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:29 . 2003-08-20 02:21:12 15,923 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_bt6.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:29 . 2003-04-27 23:45:56 15,377 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_bt4.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:29 . 2003-08-20 02:20:32 15,874 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_bt5.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:29 . 2003-08-20 02:19:30 14,360 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_bt3.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:29 . 2003-04-27 23:37:44 6,607 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_bt2.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:29 . 2003-08-20 02:16:38 15,854 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_bt1.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:29 . 2003-05-09 21:06:08 959 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_55.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:29 . 2003-03-02 08:20:12 8,578 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\cafe.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:29 . 2003-02-22 19:30:44 1,402 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\cable02.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:29 . 2003-02-22 19:30:44 2,749 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\cable01.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:29 . 2003-10-11 01:59:32 17,612 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\BTinstallwizard.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:29 . 2004-03-02 02:01:58 10,671 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\BT-Refresh.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:29 . 2003-10-14 09:22:58 61,636 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\btinstall.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:29 . 2004-03-02 02:02:18 10,676 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\BT-mode.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:29 . 2004-03-02 02:02:36 10,720 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\BT-min.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:29 . 2003-04-14 02:55:20 419 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\b9.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:29 . 2003-02-15 03:05:16 61 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\back_5.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:29 . 2004-06-28 07:36:54 12,644 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\BluetoothOption.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:29 . 2003-04-14 02:53:44 429 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\b6.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:29 . 2003-04-14 02:54:16 405 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\b7.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:29 . 2003-04-14 02:54:46 433 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\b8.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:28 . 2003-04-14 02:52:00 426 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\b3.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:28 . 2003-04-14 02:52:34 409 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\b4.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:28 . 2003-04-14 02:53:12 416 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\b5.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:28 . 2003-04-14 02:50:40 405 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\b1.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:28 . 2003-04-14 02:51:14 420 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\b2.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:28 . 2003-04-28 22:00:02 8,260 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autoss6.gif.vir


----------



## chris_m (Nov 20, 2009)

2004-10-03 00:02:28 . 2003-04-27 21:39:44 7,934 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autoss5.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:28 . 2003-05-08 20:08:22 16,975 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autoss4.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:28 . 2003-05-08 20:07:48 17,075 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autoss3.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:28 . 2003-05-08 20:07:50 16,871 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autoss2.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:28 . 2003-04-28 01:34:50 5,863 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autoss1.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:28 . 2003-05-09 22:25:32 33,894 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autopro9.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:28 . 2003-04-27 22:56:22 6,212 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autopro8.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:28 . 2003-04-28 01:37:24 12,077 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autopro7.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:28 . 2003-04-27 22:55:22 11,155 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autopro6.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:28 . 2003-04-25 23:46:22 6,284 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autopro5.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:28 . 2003-04-28 01:36:12 11,911 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autopro4.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:28 . 2003-04-28 01:35:54 11,762 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autopro3.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:28 . 2003-05-10 03:00:08 20,805 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autopro2.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:28 . 2003-04-28 01:38:00 11,477 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autopro10.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:28 . 2003-04-28 01:35:18 13,592 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autopro1.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:28 . 2003-04-27 22:54:00 6,370 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autopro.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:28 . 2003-08-12 05:37:58 19,766 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autodev9.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:28 . 2003-04-27 21:09:22 6,608 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autodev8.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:28 . 2003-08-12 05:37:26 19,907 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autodev6.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:28 . 2003-04-27 21:07:06 6,639 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autodev5.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:28 . 2003-08-12 05:36:40 19,670 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autodev3.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:28 . 2003-04-28 01:13:56 7,833 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autodev2.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:28 . 2003-04-28 01:34:28 6,448 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autodev1.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:28 . 2003-02-21 00:36:48 861 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autoch.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:28 . 2004-06-17 06:13:52 205,494 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_start.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:28 . 2003-10-11 00:22:28 45,410 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_SettingScreen.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:28 . 2003-10-07 06:17:42 8,593 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_rescanWLAN.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:28 . 2003-10-07 06:25:22 8,415 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_resize.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:28 . 2004-06-17 06:12:42 43,493 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_setting.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:28 . 2003-10-07 06:16:54 8,539 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_rescanBT.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:28 . 2004-06-17 06:28:18 43,315 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_close.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:28 . 2003-10-20 04:10:04 66,163 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_BTrescan.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:28 . 2004-03-02 07:58:24 182,507 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_BTdetect.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:28 . 2003-10-20 04:14:22 67,335 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_BT.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:28 . 2003-08-18 03:35:22 4,586 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\aerial03.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:28 . 2003-08-18 03:34:06 4,579 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\aerial04.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:28 . 2004-02-27 12:07:14 216,746 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\aerial02.png.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:27 . 2003-10-20 04:35:08 68,062 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\aerial02.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:27 . 2003-08-20 04:10:34 13,906 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\aerial01.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:27 . 2004-07-08 12:50:04 29,766 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\cf3_9.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:27 . 2004-07-08 12:50:04 38,730 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\cf3_8.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:27 . 2004-07-08 12:50:04 13,221 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\cf3_7.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:27 . 2004-07-08 12:50:04 55,595 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\cf3_6.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:27 . 2004-07-08 12:50:04 14,077 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\cf3_5.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:27 . 2004-07-08 12:50:04 84,275 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\cf3_4.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:27 . 2004-07-08 12:50:04 21,297 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\cf3_3.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:27 . 2004-07-08 12:50:04 9,956 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\cf3_2.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:27 . 2004-07-08 12:50:04 11,973 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\cf3_10.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:27 . 2004-07-08 12:50:04 11,844 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\cf3_11.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:27 . 2004-07-08 12:50:04 8,201 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\cf3_1.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:27 . 2004-07-08 12:50:04 4,247 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\cf3_0.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:27 . 2003-03-02 08:20:52 43 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\spacer.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:27 . 2003-08-08 07:23:44 22,713 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\setting04.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:27 . 2003-08-20 02:13:12 15,801 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\setting03.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:27 . 2003-08-29 08:02:34 14,985 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\setting02.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:27 . 2003-08-20 02:12:04 15,462 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\setting01.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:27 . 2003-09-12 06:55:28 16,230 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\profile15.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:27 . 2003-08-08 07:22:22 26,163 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\profile16.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:27 . 2003-09-12 00:52:52 12,731 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\profile14.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:27 . 2003-09-11 11:03:40 14,146 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\profile12.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:27 . 2003-08-08 07:21:36 25,665 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\profile13.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:27 . 2003-09-11 10:05:50 26,151 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\profile11.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:27 . 2003-09-11 09:45:06 16,066 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\profile09.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:27 . 2003-09-11 09:53:06 16,934 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\profile10.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:27 . 2003-09-11 09:43:46 13,627 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\profile08.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:27 . 2003-08-08 07:20:06 26,641 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\profile07.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:27 . 2003-08-08 07:26:44 22,661 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\profile06a.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:27 . 2003-08-08 07:26:56 25,818 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\profile06b.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:27 . 2003-08-08 07:27:18 22,683 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\profile06.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:27 . 2003-08-20 02:03:48 16,200 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\profile05.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:27 . 2003-08-08 07:19:24 6,630 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\profile04.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:27 . 2003-08-08 07:19:14 6,711 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\profile03.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:27 . 2003-08-08 07:19:02 6,725 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\profile02.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:27 . 2003-09-11 09:41:54 16,140 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\profile01.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:27 . 2003-02-14 02:34:38 466 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\memo.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:27 . 2003-08-21 07:21:28 13,496 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\log06.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:27 . 2003-08-12 04:46:18 1,934 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\log07.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:27 . 2003-08-21 07:20:02 18,702 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\log04.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:26 . 2003-08-12 04:46:16 1,948 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\log03.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:26 . 2003-08-29 07:30:14 4,037 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\log02.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:26 . 2003-02-11 22:37:24 379 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\icon1.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:26 . 2003-08-12 04:46:12 4,580 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\log01.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:26 . 2003-03-02 08:20:12 535 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\icon-c.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:26 . 2003-04-11 00:40:08 581 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\icon-k.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:26 . 2003-02-22 22:29:40 649 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\icon-l.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:26 . 2003-02-22 22:26:54 492 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\icon-s.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:26 . 2003-08-12 04:15:34 21,125 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\hotspot04.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:26 . 2003-09-12 00:17:00 34,391 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\doc5.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:26 . 2003-08-12 08:05:58 28,665 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\doc5-1.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:26 . 2003-04-28 22:37:24 30,546 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\doc4.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:26 . 2003-09-11 10:52:28 24,160 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\doc4-1.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:26 . 2003-08-12 05:34:26 24,583 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\doc3.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:26 . 2003-03-02 06:09:34 124 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\doc13.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:26 . 2003-08-12 08:05:32 26,066 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\doc2.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:26 . 2003-04-25 22:33:28 19,962 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\doc11.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:26 . 2003-04-28 20:30:48 2,121 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\doc12.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:26 . 2003-02-24 06:49:42 2,516 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\doc10.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:26 . 2003-08-12 05:31:36 22,842 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\doc1-2.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:26 . 2003-08-20 02:02:06 15,753 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\change06.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:26 . 2003-08-20 01:59:54 16,543 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\change04.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:26 . 2003-08-20 02:01:14 16,308 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\change05.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:26 . 2003-09-16 09:15:44 15,059 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\change02.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:26 . 2003-09-12 01:03:54 14,821 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\change03.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:26 . 2003-09-12 01:00:02 15,114 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\change01.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:26 . 2003-04-28 00:50:48 39,432 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p9.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:26 . 2003-04-28 19:33:04 3,519 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_tl_1.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:26 . 2003-04-28 01:28:38 35,111 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p8.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:26 . 2003-08-20 12:07:10 25,024 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p6.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:26 . 2003-04-28 01:26:26 40,284 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p5.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:26 . 2003-04-25 22:52:32 17,085 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p4.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:26 . 2003-05-10 02:55:12 24,898 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p32.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:26 . 2003-05-10 02:45:54 24,381 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p29.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:26 . 2003-04-28 01:25:58 18,432 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p3.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:26 . 2003-05-10 02:43:16 25,506 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p27.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:26 . 2003-09-11 11:00:04 13,801 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p25.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:26 . 2003-05-10 03:02:54 25,989 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p22.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:26 . 2003-04-25 23:13:18 18,720 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p21.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:26 . 2003-04-11 10:33:32 22,224 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p13.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:26 . 2003-04-28 01:25:40 40,113 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p2.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:26 . 2003-04-11 10:23:24 23,341 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p12.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:26 . 2003-04-29 00:22:56 18,047 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p11.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:26 . 2003-05-10 05:08:24 33,930 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_P10.GIF.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:26 . 2003-04-25 23:46:22 6,284 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_c2.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:26 . 2003-04-14 02:58:18 393 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\b6.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:26 . 2003-04-14 02:57:46 360 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\b7.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:26 . 2003-04-14 02:57:18 392 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\b8.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:26 . 2003-04-14 02:56:52 391 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\b9.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:26 . 2003-02-15 02:59:02 61 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\back_4.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:26 . 2003-03-02 08:20:50 161 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\attent.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:26 . 2003-04-14 02:59:58 362 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\b1.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:26 . 2003-04-14 03:00:38 386 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\b2.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:26 . 2003-04-14 03:01:00 395 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\b3.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:26 . 2003-04-14 02:59:34 375 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\b4.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:26 . 2003-04-14 02:58:48 378 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\b5.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:26 . 2004-07-08 12:50:00 70,515 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\cf2_4.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:26 . 2004-07-08 12:50:00 92,147 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\cf2_3.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:26 . 2004-07-08 12:50:00 24,379 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\cf2_2.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:26 . 2004-07-08 12:50:00 2,312 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\cf2_0.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:26 . 2004-07-08 12:50:00 22,491 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\cf2_1.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:26 . 2004-07-08 12:49:58 1,219 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\top2.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:26 . 2004-07-08 12:49:58 3,985 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\top.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:26 . 2004-07-08 12:49:58 22,180 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\menu.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:26 . 2003-03-02 08:20:14 4,247 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\wired.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:26 . 2003-03-02 08:20:14 5,457 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\wireless.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:26 . 2003-03-02 08:20:14 8,717 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\work_y.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:26 . 2003-04-28 20:25:22 5,117 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\window.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:26 . 2003-04-25 21:36:38 5,212 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\window1.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:25 . 2003-04-28 19:28:40 3,805 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\title03.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:25 . 2003-04-28 19:09:46 2,434 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\title02.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:25 . 2003-04-28 18:39:14 1,800 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\title01.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:25 . 2003-03-02 08:20:14 5,081 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\pc20xp.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:25 . 2003-03-02 08:20:52 43 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\spacer.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:25 . 2003-08-12 08:17:14 2,165 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\title.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:25 . 2003-03-02 08:20:14 5,138 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\pc2000.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:25 . 2003-03-02 08:20:12 11,898 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\meeting2.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:25 . 2003-03-02 08:20:12 10,396 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\meeting1.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:25 . 2003-03-02 08:20:52 1,110 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\logo.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:25 . 2003-04-28 19:45:54 1,478 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon_3_2.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:25 . 2003-04-28 19:45:22 1,586 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon_3.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:25 . 2003-04-28 19:45:38 1,543 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon_3_1.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:25 . 2003-04-28 19:45:10 1,462 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon_2_2.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:25 . 2003-04-28 19:44:58 1,494 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon_2_1.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:25 . 2003-04-28 19:44:44  1,543 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon_2.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:25 . 2003-04-28 19:44:32 1,517 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon_1_2.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:25 . 2003-04-28 19:44:14 1,664 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon_1_1.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:25 . 2003-04-28 19:44:00 1,664 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon_1.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:25 . 2003-04-28 19:43:44 1,575 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon_03.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:25 . 2003-04-28 19:43:20 1,534 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon_02.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:25 . 2003-04-28 19:43:04 1,663 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon_01.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:25 . 2003-03-02 08:20:12 524 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon-f.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:25 . 2003-03-02 08:20:12 663 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon-h.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:25 . 2003-03-02 08:20:12 687 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon-int.gif.vir


----------



## chris_m (Nov 20, 2009)

2004-10-03 00:02:25 . 2003-03-02 08:20:12 560 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon-dev.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:25 . 2003-05-09 21:22:20 1,354 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon-di.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:25 . 2003-03-02 08:20:12 8,470 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\home.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:25 . 2003-03-02 08:20:12 649 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon-b.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:25 . 2003-03-02 08:20:52 67 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\header02.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:25 . 2003-03-02 08:20:52 1,573 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\header03.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:25 . 2003-03-02 08:20:52 4,840 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\header01.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:25 . 2003-03-02 08:20:52 872 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\fug.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:25 . 2003-08-18 02:36:24 1,463 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\firewall_setting.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:25 . 2003-08-18 02:36:00 1,473 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\file_and_printer_sharing.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:25 . 2003-04-25 21:34:42 4,834 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\doc6.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:25 . 2003-03-05 06:30:44 9,670 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\doc5.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:25 . 2003-04-28 01:23:54 4,753 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\doc3.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:25 . 2003-04-25 21:33:38 2,250 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\doc4.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:25 . 2003-04-28 01:23:32 4,797 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\doc2.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:25 . 2003-09-11 10:46:10 22,468 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\doc1.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:25 . 2003-04-28 18:14:26 2,279 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\cf1_tl_1.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:25 . 2003-03-02 08:20:12 8,578 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\cafe.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:25 . 2003-03-02 08:20:12 61 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\back_3.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:25 . 2003-03-02 08:20:50 161 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\attent.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:25 . 2003-03-02 08:20:12 247 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\b1.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:25 . 2003-03-02 08:20:12 272 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\b2.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:25 . 2003-03-02 08:20:50 970 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\ani_up-b.gif.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:25 . 2004-07-08 12:49:58 825 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\header.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:25 . 2004-07-08 12:49:58 1,755 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\cf1_3.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:25 . 2004-07-08 12:49:58 4,237 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\cf1_2.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:25 . 2004-07-08 12:49:58 74,130 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\cf1_1.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:25 . 2004-07-08 12:49:58 12,656 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\cf1_0.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:25 . 2003-08-11 06:54:42 607 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\DlgStr.ini.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:25 . 2004-06-15 09:46:46 3,722 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\CFView.ini.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:24 . 2003-10-09 05:29:32 2,804 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\cflogtmp.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:24 . 2003-07-11 06:14:56 527 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\cfloghis.htm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:24 . 2004-07-01 00:18:26 2,444,109 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\CFHelp.chm.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:24 . 2004-06-15 08:17:22 12,167 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\Cause.csv.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:24 . 2003-08-13 11:47:02 5,821 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\Approach.csv.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:24 . 2004-06-22 05:02:48 512 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\data2.cab.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:24 . 2004-06-22 05:02:46 27,370 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\data1.hdr.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:24 . 2004-06-22 05:02:46 1,245,607 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\data1.cab.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:24 . 2003-09-05 10:11:22 130,464 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CD DVD ACOUSTIC SILENCER\setup.inx.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:24 . 2003-09-05 20:40:30 191 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CD DVD ACOUSTIC SILENCER\Setup.ini.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:24 . 2003-09-05 20:40:30 454 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CD DVD ACOUSTIC SILENCER\layout.bin.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:24 . 2001-09-05 11:03:14 168,448 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CD DVD ACOUSTIC SILENCER\Setup.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:24 . 2003-09-05 20:40:30 77,204 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CD DVD ACOUSTIC SILENCER\data2.cab.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:24 . 2002-07-26 08:07:36 346,602 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CD DVD ACOUSTIC SILENCER\ikernel.ex_.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:24 . 2003-09-05 20:40:30 15,885 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CD DVD ACOUSTIC SILENCER\data1.hdr.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:24 . 2003-09-05 20:40:30 618,654 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CD DVD ACOUSTIC SILENCER\data1.cab.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:24 . 2002-10-17 11:28:08 640 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WinNT4\Oemsetup.inf.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:24 . 2003-04-21 10:05:10 155,136 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WinNT4\SoundMan.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:24 . 2004-02-04 05:10:20 17,396 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WinNT4\MMDRV.DLL.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:24 . 1999-10-21 17:16:58 3,101,546 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WinNT4\ALSWWTNT.TON.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:24 . 2003-04-04 06:37:32 115,168 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WinNT4\Alswwtnt.sys.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:24 . 2003-04-04 06:37:40 23,040 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WinNT4\Alswwtnt.dll.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:24 . 1999-10-21 17:17:00 247,244 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WinNT4\ALSWWTNT.DAT.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:23 . 2004-02-04 05:10:20 209,368 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WinNT4\ALCXNT.SYS.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:23 . 2004-02-04 05:10:20 43,128 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WinNT4\ALCXNT.DLL.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:23 . 2004-02-09 08:54:14 65,024 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\SoundMan.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:23 . 2004-02-09 13:07:22 5,867,008 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\RTLCPL.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:23 . 2004-02-09 07:18:18 155,648 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\RtlCPAPI.dll.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:23 . 2002-11-21 07:07:10 765,952 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\crlds3d.dll.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:23 . 2003-08-19 11:36:16 65,536 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\audio3d.dll.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:23 . 2002-02-05 05:54:58 141,016 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\alsndmgr.wav.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:22 . 2004-02-09 10:38:24 14,225,408 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\ALSndMgr.cpl.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:22 . 2004-02-18 12:02:30 27,196 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\Alcxwdm9.inf.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:22 . 2004-02-18 12:02:30 23,890 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\Alcxwdm7.inf.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:22 . 2004-02-18 12:02:30 28,808 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\Alcxwdm8.inf.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:22 . 2004-02-18 12:02:30 31,295 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\Alcxwdm6.inf.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:22 . 2004-02-18 12:02:30 24,034 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\Alcxwdm5.inf.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:22 . 2004-02-18 12:02:30 43,502 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\Alcxwdm4.inf.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:22 . 2004-02-18 12:02:30 63,652 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\Alcxwdm2.inf.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:22 . 2004-02-18 12:02:30 26,886 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\Alcxwdm3.inf.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:21 . 2004-02-18 12:02:30 24,344 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\Alcxwdm16.inf.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:21 . 2004-02-18 12:02:30 23,972 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\Alcxwdm15.inf.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:21 . 2004-02-18 12:02:30 37,136 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\Alcxwdm13.inf.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:21 . 2004-02-18 12:02:30 26,018 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\Alcxwdm14.inf.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:21 . 2004-02-18 12:02:30 24,904 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\Alcxwdm11.inf.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:21 . 2004-02-18 12:02:30 26,764 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\Alcxwdm12.inf.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:21 . 2004-02-18 12:02:30 61,420 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\Alcxwdm1.inf.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:21 . 2004-02-18 12:02:30 38,110 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\Alcxwdm10.inf.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:21 . 2004-02-18 12:02:30 62,783 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\Alcxwdm0.inf.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:21 . 2004-02-18 15:51:08 610,988 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\alcxwdm.sys.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:21 . 2004-02-26 02:47:28 27,262 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\Alcxwdm.inf.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:21 . 2004-02-25 09:42:06 354,968 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\Alcxwdm.cat.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:21 . 2003-12-11 15:54:14 391,424 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\ALCXSENS.sys.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:21 . 2002-09-04 09:39:14 1,078 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\SOUNDMAN.ICO.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:21 . 2004-02-19 08:49:42 170,236 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\setup.inx.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:21 . 2004-02-20 08:25:48 2,123 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\Setup.ini.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:21 . 2000-01-10 06:52:00 139,264 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\Setup.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:21 . 2001-12-02 17:27:30 23,552 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\SetCDfmt.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:21 . 2004-02-19 09:02:52 422 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\layout.bin.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:21 . 2004-02-26 03:56:16 16,732 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\README.TXT.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:21 . 2001-04-11 08:29:16 340,866 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\ikernel.ex_.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:21 . 2004-02-19 09:02:52 512 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\data2.cab.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:21 . 2003-08-08 07:41:52 40,448 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\GETDXVER.EXE.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:21 . 2004-02-19 09:02:52 28,686 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\data1.hdr.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:21 . 2004-02-19 09:02:52 858,586 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\data1.cab.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:21 . 2004-05-07 08:40:50 176 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\config\alcxhweq.dat.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:21 . 2004-04-28 03:34:20 1,048 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\config\alcxinit.dat.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:21 . 2003-11-04 04:55:52 31,388 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\ALCXDEV.EXE.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:21 . 2004-02-02 10:37:02 208,896 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\alcupd.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:21 . 2003-11-21 08:57:56 126,976 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\alcrmv9x.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:21 . 2004-02-02 10:44:02 139,264 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\alcrmv.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:21 . 2003-11-21 07:48:28 110,592 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\alcchkid.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:20 . 2003-04-11 22:12:54 8,839,120 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\ADOBE ACROBAT READER\AcroReader51_ENU.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:20 . 2004-07-19 05:12:20 1,407 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\Setup.ini.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:19 . 2004-06-24 08:27:00 315,392 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\Setup.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:19 . 2002-11-22 07:33:32 43,120 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\Fastin98.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:19 . 2003-02-26 06:22:20 24,576 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\FastIn2k.exe.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:19 . 2004-02-13 05:49:44 356,352 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\EMCRI.dll.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:19 . 2004-01-28 07:04:20 9,132 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardRead\Win9XME\ESM7SP.pdr.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:19 . 2004-03-05 07:29:26 1,199 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardRead\Win9XME\ESM7S.inf.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:19 . 2004-03-05 07:28:48 327,876 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardRead\Win9XME\ESM7S.sys.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:19 . 2004-01-28 07:04:06 9,131 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardRead\Win9XME\ESD7SP.pdr.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:19 . 2004-03-05 07:29:16 1,196 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardRead\Win9XME\ESD7S.inf.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:19 . 2004-03-05 07:28:40 38,220 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardRead\Win9XME\ESD7S.sys.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:19 . 2004-01-28 07:04:14 9,129 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardRead\Win9XME\EMS7SP.pdr.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:19 . 2004-03-05 07:28:32 54,336 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardRead\Win9XME\EMS7S.sys.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:19 . 2004-03-05 07:29:32 1,185 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardRead\Win9XME\EMS7S.inf.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:19 . 2004-07-12 05:48:02 330,624 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardRead\Win2KXP\ESM7SK.sys.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:19 . 2004-07-12 05:46:26 1,390 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardRead\Win2KXP\ESM7SK.inf.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:19 . 2004-07-16 03:22:40 11,508 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardRead\Win2KXP\ESM7SK.cat.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:19 . 2004-07-12 05:46:20 1,388 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardRead\Win2KXP\ESD7SK.inf.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:19 . 2004-07-12 05:48:08 36,480 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardRead\Win2KXP\ESD7SK.sys.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:19 . 2004-07-15 09:38:34 11,708 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardRead\Win2KXP\ESD7SK.cat.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:19 . 2004-06-25 02:37:22 58,240 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardRead\Win2KXP\EMS7SK.sys.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:19 . 2004-06-25 02:39:20 1,528 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardRead\Win2KXP\EMS7SK.inf.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:19 . 2004-07-15 09:40:54 11,708 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardRead\Win2KXP\EMS7SK.cat.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:19 . 2004-04-27 06:20:16 2,693 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardBus\Win9XME\ECB9XME.INF.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:19 . 2004-04-27 06:17:16 3,743 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardBus\Win2KXP\ECB2KXP.inf.vir
2004-10-03 00:02:19 . 2004-07-15 09:38:34 11,287 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardBus\Win2KXP\ECB2KXP.cat.vir
2001-08-17 13:51:52 . 2001-08-17 19:51:52 3,328 ----a-w- C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\pciide.sys.vir


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

delete any existing cfscript.txt from desktop

Download the attached CFScript.txt and save it to your desktop ( click on the link underneath this post & if you are using internet explorer when the "File download" pop up comes press *SAVE * and choose desktop in the list of selections in that window & press save)

*Disable any antivirus/antimalware/firewall realtime protection or script blocking in the same way you did previously before running combofix & remember to re-enable it when it has finished *

Close any open browsers 
Then drag the CFScript.txt into the ComboFix.exe as shown in the screenshot below.










This will start ComboFix again. It may ask to reboot. Post the contents of Combofix.txt and dequarantine.txt in your next reply .

*Note: these instructions and script were created specifically for this user. If you are not this user, do NOT follow these instructions or use this script as it could damage the workings of your system and will not fix your problem. If you have a similar problem start your own topic in the malware fixing forum *

It might only give a dequarantine.txt & no combofix.txt. That is normal


----------



## chris_m (Nov 20, 2009)

Here is the dequarentine

C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\README.rtf -> C:\DRIVERS\README.rtf
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\EMCRI.dll -> C:\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\EMCRI.dll
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\FastIn2k.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\FastIn2k.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\Fastin98.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\Fastin98.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\Setup.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\Setup.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\Setup.ini -> C:\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\Setup.ini
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardBus\Win2KXP\ECB2KXP.cat -> C:\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardBus\Win2KXP\ECB2KXP.cat
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardBus\Win2KXP\ECB2KXP.inf -> C:\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardBus\Win2KXP\ECB2KXP.inf
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardBus\Win9XME\ECB9XME.INF -> C:\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardBus\Win9XME\ECB9XME.INF
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardRead\Win2KXP\EMS7SK.cat -> C:\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardRead\Win2KXP\EMS7SK.cat
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardRead\Win2KXP\EMS7SK.inf -> C:\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardRead\Win2KXP\EMS7SK.inf
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardRead\Win2KXP\EMS7SK.sys -> C:\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardRead\Win2KXP\EMS7SK.sys
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardRead\Win2KXP\ESD7SK.cat -> C:\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardRead\Win2KXP\ESD7SK.cat
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardRead\Win2KXP\ESD7SK.inf -> C:\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardRead\Win2KXP\ESD7SK.inf
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardRead\Win2KXP\ESD7SK.sys -> C:\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardRead\Win2KXP\ESD7SK.sys
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardRead\Win2KXP\ESM7SK.cat -> C:\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardRead\Win2KXP\ESM7SK.cat
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardRead\Win2KXP\ESM7SK.inf -> C:\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardRead\Win2KXP\ESM7SK.inf
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardRead\Win2KXP\ESM7SK.sys -> C:\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardRead\Win2KXP\ESM7SK.sys
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardRead\Win9XME\EMS7S.inf -> C:\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardRead\Win9XME\EMS7S.inf
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardRead\Win9XME\EMS7S.sys -> C:\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardRead\Win9XME\EMS7S.sys
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardRead\Win9XME\EMS7SP.pdr -> C:\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardRead\Win9XME\EMS7SP.pdr
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardRead\Win9XME\ESD7S.inf -> C:\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardRead\Win9XME\ESD7S.inf
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardRead\Win9XME\ESD7S.sys -> C:\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardRead\Win9XME\ESD7S.sys
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardRead\Win9XME\ESD7SP.pdr -> C:\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardRead\Win9XME\ESD7SP.pdr
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardRead\Win9XME\ESM7S.inf -> C:\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardRead\Win9XME\ESM7S.inf
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardRead\Win9XME\ESM7S.sys -> C:\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardRead\Win9XME\ESM7S.sys
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardRead\Win9XME\ESM7SP.pdr -> C:\DRIVERS\5 IN 1 CARD READER\CardRead\Win9XME\ESM7SP.pdr
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\ADOBE ACROBAT READER\AcroReader51_ENU.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\ADOBE ACROBAT READER\AcroReader51_ENU.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\alcchkid.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\AUDIO\alcchkid.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\alcrmv.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\AUDIO\alcrmv.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\alcrmv9x.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\AUDIO\alcrmv9x.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\alcupd.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\AUDIO\alcupd.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\ALCXDEV.EXE -> C:\DRIVERS\AUDIO\ALCXDEV.EXE
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\data1.cab -> C:\DRIVERS\AUDIO\data1.cab
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\data1.hdr -> C:\DRIVERS\AUDIO\data1.hdr
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\data2.cab -> C:\DRIVERS\AUDIO\data2.cab
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\GETDXVER.EXE -> C:\DRIVERS\AUDIO\GETDXVER.EXE
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\ikernel.ex_ -> C:\DRIVERS\AUDIO\ikernel.ex_
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\layout.bin -> C:\DRIVERS\AUDIO\layout.bin
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\README.TXT -> C:\DRIVERS\AUDIO\README.TXT
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\SetCDfmt.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\AUDIO\SetCDfmt.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\Setup.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\AUDIO\Setup.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\Setup.ini -> C:\DRIVERS\AUDIO\Setup.ini
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\setup.inx -> C:\DRIVERS\AUDIO\setup.inx
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\SOUNDMAN.ICO -> C:\DRIVERS\AUDIO\SOUNDMAN.ICO
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\config\alcxhweq.dat -> C:\DRIVERS\AUDIO\config\alcxhweq.dat
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\config\alcxinit.dat -> C:\DRIVERS\AUDIO\config\alcxinit.dat
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\ALCXSENS.sys -> C:\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\ALCXSENS.sys
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\Alcxwdm.cat -> C:\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\Alcxwdm.cat
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\Alcxwdm.inf -> C:\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\Alcxwdm.inf
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\alcxwdm.sys -> C:\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\alcxwdm.sys
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\Alcxwdm0.inf -> C:\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\Alcxwdm0.inf
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\Alcxwdm1.inf -> C:\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\Alcxwdm1.inf
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\Alcxwdm10.inf -> C:\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\Alcxwdm10.inf
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\Alcxwdm11.inf -> C:\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\Alcxwdm11.inf
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\Alcxwdm12.inf -> C:\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\Alcxwdm12.inf
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\Alcxwdm13.inf -> C:\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\Alcxwdm13.inf
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\Alcxwdm14.inf -> C:\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\Alcxwdm14.inf
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\Alcxwdm15.inf -> C:\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\Alcxwdm15.inf
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\Alcxwdm16.inf -> C:\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\Alcxwdm16.inf
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\Alcxwdm2.inf -> C:\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\Alcxwdm2.inf
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\Alcxwdm3.inf -> C:\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\Alcxwdm3.inf
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\Alcxwdm4.inf -> C:\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\Alcxwdm4.inf
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\Alcxwdm5.inf -> C:\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\Alcxwdm5.inf
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\Alcxwdm6.inf -> C:\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\Alcxwdm6.inf
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\Alcxwdm7.inf -> C:\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\Alcxwdm7.inf
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\Alcxwdm8.inf -> C:\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\Alcxwdm8.inf
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\Alcxwdm9.inf -> C:\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\Alcxwdm9.inf
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\ALSndMgr.cpl -> C:\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\ALSndMgr.cpl
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\alsndmgr.wav -> C:\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\alsndmgr.wav
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\audio3d.dll -> C:\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\audio3d.dll
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\crlds3d.dll -> C:\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\crlds3d.dll
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\RtlCPAPI.dll -> C:\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\RtlCPAPI.dll
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\RTLCPL.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\RTLCPL.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\SoundMan.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WDM\SoundMan.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WinNT4\ALCXNT.DLL -> C:\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WinNT4\ALCXNT.DLL
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WinNT4\ALCXNT.SYS -> C:\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WinNT4\ALCXNT.SYS
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WinNT4\ALSWWTNT.DAT -> C:\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WinNT4\ALSWWTNT.DAT
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WinNT4\Alswwtnt.dll -> C:\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WinNT4\Alswwtnt.dll
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WinNT4\Alswwtnt.sys -> C:\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WinNT4\Alswwtnt.sys
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WinNT4\ALSWWTNT.TON -> C:\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WinNT4\ALSWWTNT.TON
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WinNT4\MMDRV.DLL -> C:\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WinNT4\MMDRV.DLL
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WinNT4\Oemsetup.inf -> C:\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WinNT4\Oemsetup.inf
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WinNT4\SoundMan.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\AUDIO\WinNT4\SoundMan.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CD DVD ACOUSTIC SILENCER\data1.cab -> C:\DRIVERS\CD DVD ACOUSTIC SILENCER\data1.cab
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CD DVD ACOUSTIC SILENCER\data1.hdr -> C:\DRIVERS\CD DVD ACOUSTIC SILENCER\data1.hdr
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CD DVD ACOUSTIC SILENCER\data2.cab -> C:\DRIVERS\CD DVD ACOUSTIC SILENCER\data2.cab
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CD DVD ACOUSTIC SILENCER\ikernel.ex_ -> C:\DRIVERS\CD DVD ACOUSTIC SILENCER\ikernel.ex_
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CD DVD ACOUSTIC SILENCER\layout.bin -> C:\DRIVERS\CD DVD ACOUSTIC SILENCER\layout.bin
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CD DVD ACOUSTIC SILENCER\Setup.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\CD DVD ACOUSTIC SILENCER\Setup.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CD DVD ACOUSTIC SILENCER\Setup.ini -> C:\DRIVERS\CD DVD ACOUSTIC SILENCER\Setup.ini
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CD DVD ACOUSTIC SILENCER\setup.inx -> C:\DRIVERS\CD DVD ACOUSTIC SILENCER\setup.inx
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\data1.cab -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\data1.cab
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\data1.hdr -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\data1.hdr
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\data2.cab -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\data2.cab
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\engine32.cab -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\engine32.cab
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ikernel.ex_ -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ikernel.ex_
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\InstDlg.dll -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\InstDlg.dll
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\InstProt.dll -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\InstProt.dll
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\layout.bin -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\layout.bin
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\msvcp60.dll -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\msvcp60.dll
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSReg.ini -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSReg.ini
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\netdevio.cat -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\netdevio.cat
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NETDEVIO.INF -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NETDEVIO.INF
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\netdevio.sys -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\netdevio.sys
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\setup.boot -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\setup.boot
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\setup.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\setup.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\setup.ini -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\setup.ini
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\setup.inx -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\setup.inx
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\TermTray.dll -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\TermTray.dll
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\VenInfo.dll -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\VenInfo.dll
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\Version.ini -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\Version.ini
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\Version.txt -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\Version.txt
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\wcs.ini -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\wcs.ini
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\Approach.csv -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\Approach.csv
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\Cause.csv -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\Cause.csv
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\CFHelp.chm -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\CFHelp.chm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\cfloghis.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\cfloghis.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\cflogtmp.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\cflogtmp.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\CFView.ini -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\CFView.ini
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\DlgStr.ini -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\DlgStr.ini
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\MessDlg.ini -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\MessDlg.ini
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\NDSNLS.ini -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\NDSNLS.ini
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\setup.ini -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\setup.ini
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\config.css -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\config.css
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\index.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\index.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\cf1_0.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\cf1_0.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\cf1_1.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\cf1_1.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\cf1_2.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\cf1_2.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\cf1_3.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\cf1_3.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\header.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\header.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\menu.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\menu.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\top.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\top.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\top2.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\top2.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\ani_up-b.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\ani_up-b.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\attent.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\attent.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\b1.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\b1.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\b2.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\b2.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\back_3.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\back_3.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\cafe.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\cafe.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\cf1_tl_1.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\cf1_tl_1.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\doc1.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\doc1.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\doc2.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\doc2.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\doc3.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\doc3.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\doc4.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\doc4.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\doc5.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\doc5.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\doc6.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\doc6.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\file_and_printer_sharing.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\file_and_printer_sharing.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\firewall_setting.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\firewall_setting.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\fug.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\fug.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\header01.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\header01.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\header02.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\header02.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\header03.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\header03.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\home.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\home.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon-b.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon-b.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon-c.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon-c.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon-dev.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon-dev.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon-di.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon-di.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon-f.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon-f.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon-h.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon-h.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon-int.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon-int.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon-ip.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon-ip.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon-pr.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon-pr.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon_01.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon_01.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon_02.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon_02.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon_03.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon_03.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon_1.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon_1.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon_1_1.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon_1_1.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon_1_2.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon_1_2.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon_2.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon_2.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon_2_1.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon_2_1.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon_2_2.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon_2_2.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon_3.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon_3.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon_3_1.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon_3_1.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon_3_2.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\icon_3_2.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\logo.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\logo.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\meeting1.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\meeting1.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\meeting2.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\meeting2.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\pc2000.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\pc2000.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\pc20xp.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\pc20xp.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\spacer.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\spacer.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\title.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\title.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\title01.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\title01.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\title02.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\title02.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\title03.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\title03.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\window.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\window.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\window1.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\window1.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\wired.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\wired.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\wireless.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\wireless.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\work_y.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF1\img\work_y.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\cf2_0.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\cf2_0.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\cf2_1.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\cf2_1.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\cf2_2.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\cf2_2.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\cf2_3.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\cf2_3.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\cf2_4.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\cf2_4.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\attent.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\attent.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\b1.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\b1.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\b2.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\b2.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\b3.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\b3.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\b4.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\b4.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\b5.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\b5.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\b6.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\b6.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\b7.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\b7.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\b8.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\b8.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\b9.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\b9.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\back_4.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\back_4.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_c2.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_c2.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_P10.GIF -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_P10.GIF
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p11.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p11.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p12.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p12.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p13.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p13.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p2.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p2.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p21.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p21.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p22.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p22.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p25.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p25.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p27.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p27.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p29.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p29.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p3.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p3.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p32.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p32.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p4.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p4.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p5.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p5.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p6.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p6.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p8.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p8.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p9.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p9.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_tl_1.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_tl_1.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\change01.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\change01.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\change02.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\change02.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\change03.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\change03.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\change04.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\change04.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\change05.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\change05.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\change06.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\change06.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\doc1-2.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\doc1-2.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\doc10.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\doc10.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\doc11.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\doc11.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\doc12.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\doc12.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\doc13.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\doc13.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\doc2.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\doc2.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\doc3.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\doc3.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\doc4-1.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\doc4-1.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\doc4.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\doc4.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\doc5-1.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\doc5-1.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\doc5.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\doc5.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\hotspot04.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\hotspot04.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\icon-c.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\icon-c.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\icon-k.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\icon-k.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\icon-l.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\icon-l.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\icon-s.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\icon-s.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\icon1.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\icon1.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\log01.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\log01.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\log02.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\log02.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\log03.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\log03.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\log04.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\log04.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\log06.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\log06.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\log07.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\log07.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\memo.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\memo.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\profile01.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\profile01.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\profile02.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\profile02.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\profile03.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\profile03.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\profile04.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\profile04.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\profile05.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\profile05.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\profile06.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\profile06.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\profile06a.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\profile06a.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\profile06b.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\profile06b.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\profile07.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\profile07.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\profile08.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\profile08.gif


----------



## chris_m (Nov 20, 2009)

C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\profile09.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\profile09.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\profile10.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\profile10.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\profile11.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\profile11.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\profile12.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\profile12.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\profile13.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\profile13.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\profile14.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\profile14.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\profile15.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\profile15.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\profile16.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\profile16.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\setting01.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\setting01.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\setting02.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\setting02.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\setting03.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\setting03.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\setting04.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\setting04.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\spacer.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF2\img\spacer.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\cf3_0.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\cf3_0.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\cf3_1.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\cf3_1.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\cf3_10.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\cf3_10.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\cf3_11.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\cf3_11.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\cf3_2.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\cf3_2.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\cf3_3.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\cf3_3.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\cf3_4.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\cf3_4.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\cf3_5.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\cf3_5.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\cf3_6.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\cf3_6.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\cf3_7.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\cf3_7.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\cf3_8.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\cf3_8.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\cf3_9.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\cf3_9.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\aerial01.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\aerial01.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\aerial02.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\aerial02.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\aerial02.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\aerial02.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\aerial03.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\aerial03.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\aerial04.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\aerial04.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_BT.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_BT.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_BTdetect.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_BTdetect.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_BTrescan.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_BTrescan.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_close.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_close.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_rescanBT.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_rescanBT.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_rescanWLAN.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_rescanWLAN.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_resize.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_resize.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_setting.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_setting.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_SettingScreen.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_SettingScreen.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_start.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_start.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autoch.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autoch.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autodev1.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autodev1.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autodev2.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autodev2.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autodev3.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autodev3.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autodev5.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autodev5.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autodev6.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autodev6.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autodev8.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autodev8.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autodev9.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autodev9.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autopro.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autopro.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autopro1.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autopro1.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autopro10.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autopro10.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autopro2.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autopro2.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autopro3.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autopro3.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autopro4.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autopro4.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autopro5.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autopro5.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autopro6.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autopro6.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autopro7.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autopro7.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autopro8.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autopro8.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autopro9.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autopro9.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autoss1.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autoss1.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autoss2.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autoss2.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autoss3.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autoss3.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autoss4.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autoss4.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autoss5.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autoss5.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autoss6.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\autoss6.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\b1.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\b1.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\b2.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\b2.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\b3.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\b3.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\b4.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\b4.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\b5.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\b5.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\b6.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\b6.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\b7.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\b7.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\b8.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\b8.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\b9.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\b9.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\back_5.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\back_5.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\BluetoothOption.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\BluetoothOption.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\BT-min.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\BT-min.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\BT-mode.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\BT-mode.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\BT-Refresh.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\BT-Refresh.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\btinstall.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\btinstall.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\BTinstallwizard.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\BTinstallwizard.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\cable01.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\cable01.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\cable02.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\cable02.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\cafe.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\cafe.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_55.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_55.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_bt1.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_bt1.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_bt2.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_bt2.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_bt3.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_bt3.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_bt4.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_bt4.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_bt5.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_bt5.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_bt6.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_bt6.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_bt7.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_bt7.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_bt8.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_bt8.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_sk1.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_sk1.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\change.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\change.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\configured.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\configured.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\connected.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\connected.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\connecting.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\connecting.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\connecting.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\connecting.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\create01.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\create01.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\create02.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\create02.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\create03.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\create03.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\create04.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\create04.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\create05.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\create05.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\create06.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\create06.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\create07.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\create07.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\create08.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\create08.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\dev1.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\dev1.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\dev2.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\dev2.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\dev3.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\dev3.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\dev4.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\dev4.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\dev5.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\dev5.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\dev6.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\dev6.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\disconnected.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\disconnected.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\GeneralOption.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\GeneralOption.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\home.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\home.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\homessid.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\homessid.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\hot1.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\hot1.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\hot2.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\hot2.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\hot2.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\hot2.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\hot4.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\hot4.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\hot6.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\hot6.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\hot7.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\hot7.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\hot8.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\hot8.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\hotspot02.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\hotspot02.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\hotspot03.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\hotspot03.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\hotspot04.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\hotspot04.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\icon-b.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\icon-b.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\icon-c.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\icon-c.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\icon-h.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\icon-h.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\icon-ir1.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\icon-ir1.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\icon-ir2.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\icon-ir2.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\icon-pc.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\icon-pc.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\icon-X.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\icon-X.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\icon2.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\icon2.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\infport01.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\infport01.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\infport02.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\infport02.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\infport03.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\infport03.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\infport04.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\infport04.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\infport05.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\infport05.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\infport06.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\infport06.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\infport07.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\infport07.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\infport08.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\infport08.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\infport09.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\infport09.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\infport10.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\infport10.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\infport11.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\infport11.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\infport12.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\infport12.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\infport13.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\infport13.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\infport14.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\infport14.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\infport15.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\infport15.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\infport16.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\infport16.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\infport17.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\infport17.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\key1.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\key1.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\key10.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\key10.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\key11.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\key11.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\key12.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\key12.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\key13.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\key13.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\key14.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\key14.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\key15.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\key15.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\key2.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\key2.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\key3.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\key3.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\key4.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\key4.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\key5.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\key5.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\key6.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\key6.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\key7.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\key7.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\key8.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\key8.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\key9.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\key9.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\launcherOption.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\launcherOption.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\launch_d.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\launch_d.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\launch_p.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\launch_p.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\launch_w.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\launch_w.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\next.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\next.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\office01.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\office01.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\office02.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\office02.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\profile010.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\profile010.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\quick1.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\quick1.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\quick2.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\quick2.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\quick3.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\quick3.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\quick4.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\quick4.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\quick5.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\quick5.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\quick6.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\quick6.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\spacer.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\spacer.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\title_1.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\title_1.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\WiFi-min.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\WiFi-min.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\WiFi-mode.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\WiFi-mode.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\WiFi-Refresh.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\WiFi-Refresh.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\WiFiOption.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\WiFiOption.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\wiz01.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\wiz01.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\wiz02.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\wiz02.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\wiz03.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\wiz03.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\wiz04.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\wiz04.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\wiz05.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\wiz05.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\wiz06.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\wiz06.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\wiz07.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\wiz07.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\wiz10.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\wiz10.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\work.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\work.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\workssid.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\workssid.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\_infport02.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\_infport02.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\_infport08.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\ENG\FUG\CF3\img\_infport08.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\A5504T.chm -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\A5504T.chm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\Approach.csv -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\Approach.csv
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\Cause.csv -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\Cause.csv


----------



## chris_m (Nov 20, 2009)

C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\CFHelp.chm -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\CFHelp.chm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\cfloghis.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\cfloghis.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\cflogtmp.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\cflogtmp.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\CFView.ini -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\CFView.ini
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\DlgStr.ini -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\DlgStr.ini
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\glaunch.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\glaunch.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\MessDlg.ini -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\MessDlg.ini
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\NDSNLS.ini -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\NDSNLS.ini
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\setup.ini -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\setup.ini
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\config.css -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\config.css
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\index.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\index.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\cf1_0.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\cf1_0.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\cf1_1.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\cf1_1.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\cf1_3.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\cf1_3.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\cf_howto.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\cf_howto.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\cf_naiyou.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\cf_naiyou.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\cf_yougo.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\cf_yougo.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\header.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\header.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\menu.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\menu.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\top.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\top.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\top2.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\top2.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\ani_up-b.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\ani_up-b.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\attent.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\attent.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\autochg.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\autochg.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\b1.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\b1.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\b2.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\b2.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\b3.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\b3.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\b4.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\b4.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\back_3.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\back_3.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\cafe.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\cafe.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\cf1_tl_1.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\cf1_tl_1.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\CF_logo.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\CF_logo.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\diagnosis.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\diagnosis.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\doc1-2.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\doc1-2.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\doc1.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\doc1.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\doc2.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\doc2.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\doc3.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\doc3.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\doc4.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\doc4.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\doc5.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\doc5.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\doc6.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\doc6.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\exit.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\exit.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\file_and_printer_sharing.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\file_and_printer_sharing.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\firewall_setting.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\firewall_setting.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\fug.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\fug.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\header01.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\header01.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\header02.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\header02.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\header03.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\header03.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\home.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\home.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\HowAboutCF.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\HowAboutCF.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\howto.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\howto.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\icon-b.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\icon-b.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\icon-c.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\icon-c.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\icon-dev.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\icon-dev.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\icon-di.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\icon-di.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\icon-f.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\icon-f.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\icon-h.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\icon-h.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\icon-int.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\icon-int.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\icon-ip.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\icon-ip.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\icon-pr.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\icon-pr.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\icon_1.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\icon_1.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\icon_1_1.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\icon_1_1.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\icon_1_2.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\icon_1_2.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\icon_2.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\icon_2.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\icon_2_1.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\icon_2_1.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\icon_2_2.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\icon_2_2.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\icon_3.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\icon_3.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\icon_3_1.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\icon_3_1.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\icon_3_2.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\icon_3_2.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\i_AP.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\i_AP.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\i_DHCP.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\i_DHCP.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\i_DNS.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\i_DNS.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\i_GW.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\i_GW.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\i_proxy.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\i_proxy.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\i_SSID.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\i_SSID.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\i_WEP.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\i_WEP.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\i_WINS.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\i_WINS.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\i_wired.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\i_wired.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\jouchu.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\jouchu.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\jouchu2.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\jouchu2.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\logo.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\logo.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\meeting1.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\meeting1.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\meeting2.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\meeting2.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\memo.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\memo.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\naiyou.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\naiyou.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\net.swf -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\net.swf
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\next.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\next.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\notice.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\notice.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\pc2000.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\pc2000.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\pc20xp.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\pc20xp.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\spacer.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\spacer.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\taskbar.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\taskbar.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\taskbar2.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\taskbar2.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\taskbar3.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\taskbar3.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\title.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\title.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\title01.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\title01.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\title02.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\title02.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\title03.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\title03.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\topspace_15.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\topspace_15.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\topspace_5.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\topspace_5.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\topspace_L.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\topspace_L.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\topspace_R.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\topspace_R.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\vssver.scc -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\vssver.scc
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\window.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\window.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\window1.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\window1.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\wired.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\wired.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\wireless.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\wireless.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\work_y.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\work_y.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\yougo.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF1\img\yougo.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\cf2_0.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\cf2_0.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\cf2_1.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\cf2_1.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\cf2_2.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\cf2_2.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\cf2_3.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\cf2_3.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\cf2_4.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\cf2_4.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\attent.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\attent.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\b1.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\b1.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\b2.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\b2.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\b3.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\b3.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\b4.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\b4.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\b5.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\b5.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\b6.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\b6.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\b7.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\b7.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\b8.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\b8.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\b9.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\b9.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\back_4.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\back_4.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_2.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_2.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_c1.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_c1.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_c2.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_c2.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_c3.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_c3.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_c4.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_c4.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_c5.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_c5.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_c6.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_c6.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_c7.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_c7.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p1.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p1.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p10.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p10.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p11.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p11.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p12.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p12.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p13.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p13.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p15.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p15.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p19.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p19.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p2.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p2.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p20.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p20.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p21.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p21.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p22.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p22.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p23.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p23.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p24.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p24.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p25.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p25.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p26.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p26.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p26b.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p26b.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p27.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p27.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p28.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p28.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p29.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p29.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p3.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p3.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p30.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p30.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p31.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p31.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p32.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p32.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p4.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p4.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p5.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p5.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p6.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p6.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p7.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p7.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p8.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p8.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p9.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_p9.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_tl_1.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\cf2_tl_1.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\chair.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\chair.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\createlog.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\createlog.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\delprof1.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\delprof1.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\delprof2.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\delprof2.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\delprof3.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\delprof3.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\delprof4.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\delprof4.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\doc.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\doc.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\doc1-2.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\doc1-2.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\doc10.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\doc10.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\doc11.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\doc11.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\doc12.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\doc12.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\doc13.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\doc13.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\doc2.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\doc2.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\doc3.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\doc3.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\doc4-1.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\doc4-1.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\doc4-a.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\doc4-a.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\doc4.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\doc4.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\doc5-1.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\doc5-1.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\doc5-a.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\doc5-a.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\doc5-b.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\doc5-b.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\doc5.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\doc5.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\icon-k.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\icon-k.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\icon-l.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\icon-l.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\icon-s.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\icon-s.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\icon1.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\icon1.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\icon2.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\icon2.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\inet_option.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\inet_option.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\log02.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\log02.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\noproblem.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\noproblem.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\option_btn.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\option_btn.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\problem.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\problem.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\profile02.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\profile02.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\run_diagnosis.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\run_diagnosis.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\selectsound1.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\selectsound1.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\selectsound2.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\selectsound2.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\setting03.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\setting03.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\setting04.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\setting04.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\sound1.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\sound1.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\sound2.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\sound2.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\sound3.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\sound3.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\SOUND4.GIF -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\SOUND4.GIF
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\spacer.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\spacer.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\vssver.scc -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF2\img\vssver.scc
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\cf3_0.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\cf3_0.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\cf3_1.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\cf3_1.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\cf3_10.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\cf3_10.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\cf3_11.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\cf3_11.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\cf3_13.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\cf3_13.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\cf3_16.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\cf3_16.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\cf3_2.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\cf3_2.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\cf3_3.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\cf3_3.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\cf3_4.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\cf3_4.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\cf3_5.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\cf3_5.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\cf3_6.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\cf3_6.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\cf3_7.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\cf3_7.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\cf3_8.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\cf3_8.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\cf3_9.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\cf3_9.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\aerial01.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\aerial01.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\aerial02.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\aerial02.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_BT.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_BT.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_BTdetect.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_BTdetect.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_BTrescan.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_BTrescan.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_close.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_close.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\Aerial_OptionDlg.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\Aerial_OptionDlg.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_rescanBT.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_rescanBT.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_rescanWLAN.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_rescanWLAN.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_resize.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_resize.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_setting.PNG -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_setting.PNG
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_start.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_start.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_WLAN.PNG -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\aerial_WLAN.PNG
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autoch.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autoch.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autodev1.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autodev1.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autodev2.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autodev2.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autodev3.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autodev3.gif


----------



## chris_m (Nov 20, 2009)

C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autodev5.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autodev5.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autodev6.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autodev6.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autodev8.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autodev8.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autodev9.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autodev9.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autopro1.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autopro1.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autopro10.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autopro10.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autopro2.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autopro2.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autopro3.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autopro3.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autopro4.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autopro4.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autopro5.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autopro5.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autopro6.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autopro6.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autopro7.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autopro7.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autopro8.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autopro8.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autopro9.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autopro9.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autoss1.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autoss1.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autoss2.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autoss2.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autoss3.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autoss3.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autoss4.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autoss4.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autoss5.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autoss5.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autoss6.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\autoss6.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\b1.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\b1.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\b2.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\b2.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\b3.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\b3.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\b4.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\b4.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\b5.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\b5.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\b6.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\b6.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\b7.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\b7.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\b8.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\b8.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\b9.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\b9.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\back_5.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\back_5.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\BluetoothOption.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\BluetoothOption.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\BT-min.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\BT-min.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\BT-mode.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\BT-mode.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\BT-Refresh.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\BT-Refresh.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\btinstall.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\btinstall.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\BTinstallwizard.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\BTinstallwizard.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cable01.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cable01.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cable02.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cable02.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cafe.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cafe.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3-bt2.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3-bt2.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3-bt7.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3-bt7.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_4.1.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_4.1.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_4.2.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_4.2.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_4.3.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_4.3.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_4.4.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_4.4.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_4.5.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_4.5.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_55.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_55.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_5_1.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_5_1.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_bt1.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_bt1.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_bt3.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_bt3.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_bt4.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_bt4.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_bt5.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_bt5.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_bt6.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_bt6.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_bt7.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_bt7.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_bt8.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_bt8.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_RD1.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_RD1.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_RD2.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_RD2.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_sk1.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_sk1.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_was0.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_was0.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_was1.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_was1.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_was2.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_was2.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_was3.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_was3.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_was5.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_was5.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_was6.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_was6.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_was7.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_was7.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_was8.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\cf3_was8.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\change.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\change.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\configured.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\configured.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\connected.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\connected.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\connecting.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\connecting.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\dev1.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\dev1.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\dev2.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\dev2.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\dev3.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\dev3.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\dev4.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\dev4.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\dev5.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\dev5.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\dev6.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\dev6.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\direct.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\direct.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\disconnected.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\disconnected.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\FileLaunchNew.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\FileLaunchNew.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\FileTransfer.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\FileTransfer.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\File_Msg.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\File_Msg.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\GeneralOption.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\GeneralOption.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\GroupEdit.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\GroupEdit.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\GroupMain.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\GroupMain.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\home.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\home.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\homessid.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\homessid.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\hot1.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\hot1.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\hot2.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\hot2.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\hot4.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\hot4.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\hot6.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\hot6.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\hot7.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\hot7.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\hot8.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\hot8.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\hotspot02.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\hotspot02.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\hotspot03.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\hotspot03.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\hotspot04.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\hotspot04.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\icon-c.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\icon-c.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\icon-h.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\icon-h.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\icon-ir1.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\icon-ir1.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\icon-ir2.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\icon-ir2.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\icon-pc.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\icon-pc.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\icon-X.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\icon-X.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\icon2.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\icon2.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\infport01.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\infport01.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\infport02.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\infport02.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\infport03.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\infport03.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\infport04.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\infport04.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\infport05.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\infport05.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\infport06.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\infport06.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\infport07.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\infport07.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\infport08.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\infport08.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\infport09.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\infport09.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\infport15.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\infport15.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\infport17.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\infport17.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\Invite_Msg.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\Invite_Msg.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\IrisChat.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\IrisChat.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\IrisClose.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\IrisClose.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\IrisFileAppend.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\IrisFileAppend.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\IrisFileR.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\IrisFileR.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\IrisInvite.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\IrisInvite.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\IrisMain.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\IrisMain.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\IrisMenu.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\IrisMenu.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\IrisMenu2.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\IrisMenu2.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\IrisMode.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\IrisMode.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\IrisProfile.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\IrisProfile.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\IrisRoomName.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\IrisRoomName.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\IrisSmall.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\IrisSmall.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\IrisUserBalloon.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\IrisUserBalloon.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\key1.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\key1.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\key10.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\key10.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\key11.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\key11.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\key12.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\key12.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\key13.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\key13.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\key14.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\key14.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\key15.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\key15.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\key2.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\key2.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\key3.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\key3.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\key4.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\key4.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\key5.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\key5.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\key6.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\key6.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\key7.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\key7.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\key8.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\key8.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\key9.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\key9.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\LancherOption.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\LancherOption.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\Launcher_invaite.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\Launcher_invaite.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\launch_b.PNG -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\launch_b.PNG
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\launch_d.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\launch_d.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\launch_p.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\launch_p.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\launch_w.PNG -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\launch_w.PNG
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\lun_exit.PNG -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\lun_exit.PNG
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\meter.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\meter.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\next.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\next.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\office01.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\office01.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\office02.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\office02.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\profile010.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\profile010.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\QCDevAdd.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\QCDevAdd.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\QCDevEdit.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\QCDevEdit.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\QCDeviceSubMenu.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\QCDeviceSubMenu.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\QCDevSetting.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\QCDevSetting.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\QCDevSetting2.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\QCDevSetting2.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\QCProjAdd.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\QCProjAdd.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\QCProjEdit.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\QCProjEdit.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\QCProjSetting.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\QCProjSetting.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\QCSetting.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\QCSetting.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\quick1.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\quick1.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\quick2.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\quick2.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\quick3.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\quick3.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\quick4.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\quick4.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\quick5.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\quick5.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\quick6.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\quick6.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\resize.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\resize.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\room.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\room.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\skin.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\skin.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\spacer.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\spacer.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\storage.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\storage.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\SummitOption.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\SummitOption.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\title_1.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\title_1.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\vssver.scc -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\vssver.scc
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\WiFi-min.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\WiFi-min.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\WiFi-mode.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\WiFi-mode.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\WiFi-Refresh.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\WiFi-Refresh.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\WiFiOption.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\WiFiOption.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\wiz01.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\wiz01.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\wiz02.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\wiz02.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\wiz03.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\wiz03.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\wiz04.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\wiz04.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\wiz05.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\wiz05.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\wiz06.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\wiz06.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\wiz07.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\wiz07.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\wiz10.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\wiz10.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\work.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\work.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\workssid.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\workssid.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\WTTMenuOther.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\WTTMenuOther.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\WTTMenuTV.png -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\WTTMenuTV.png
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\_wiz07.gif -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\JPN\FUG\CF3\img\_wiz07.gif
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\-CFMAIN.MAN -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\-CFMAIN.MAN
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\-NDSBROW.MAN -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\-NDSBROW.MAN
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\-NDSTRAY.MAN -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\-NDSTRAY.MAN
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\bios.dmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\bios.dmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFAssoc.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFAssoc.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFBTSrch.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFBTSrch.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFDialUp.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFDialUp.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFDropEx.dll -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFDropEx.dll
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFFINISH.wav -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFFINISH.wav
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFFOUND.wav -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFFOUND.wav
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\cfmain.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\cfmain.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFP2API.dll -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFP2API.dll
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\cfscr.scr -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\cfscr.scr
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSec.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSec.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSOLVE.wav -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSOLVE.wav
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSServ.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSServ.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFUPNP.dll -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFUPNP.dll
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\cfview.dll -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\cfview.dll
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFView.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFView.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFWAN.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFWAN.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\diagdb.dll -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\diagdb.dll
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\diagnote.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\diagnote.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\ECKBC.dmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\ECKBC.dmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\ElegantIris.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\ElegantIris.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\NDSBrow.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\NDSBrow.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\NDSDiag.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\NDSDiag.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\NDSNLS.dll -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\NDSNLS.dll
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\NDSParts.dll -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\NDSParts.dll
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\NDSTray.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\NDSTray.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\OceanBlue.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\OceanBlue.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\OliveYellow.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\OliveYellow.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\OpenProp.dll -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\OpenProp.dll
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\ProfGen.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\ProfGen.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\ProfPass.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\ProfPass.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\QCDPJ.dll -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\QCDPJ.dll
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\redirect.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\redirect.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\sound1.wav -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\sound1.wav
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\sound2.wav -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\sound2.wav
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\sound3.wav -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\sound3.wav
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\support.chm -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\support.chm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\VENAPI.dll -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\VENAPI.dll


----------



## chris_m (Nov 20, 2009)

C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\WANDBIF.dll -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\WANDBIF.dll
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\_CFToken.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\_CFToken.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\_CFTokenN.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\_CFTokenN.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\blue horizon\01_c_1.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\blue horizon\01_c_1.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\blue horizon\01_c_2.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\blue horizon\01_c_2.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\blue horizon\01_c_3.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\blue horizon\01_c_3.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\blue horizon\01_c_4.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\blue horizon\01_c_4.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\blue horizon\01_c_5.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\blue horizon\01_c_5.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\blue horizon\01_l_1.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\blue horizon\01_l_1.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\blue horizon\01_l_2.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\blue horizon\01_l_2.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\blue horizon\01_l_3.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\blue horizon\01_l_3.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\blue horizon\01_l_4.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\blue horizon\01_l_4.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\blue horizon\01_l_5.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\blue horizon\01_l_5.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\blue horizon\01_r.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\blue horizon\01_r.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\blue horizon\01_s.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\blue horizon\01_s.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\blue horizon\skinset.ini -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\blue horizon\skinset.ini
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\cyberspace\cyb_b.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\cyberspace\cyb_b.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\cyberspace\cyb_l_0.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\cyberspace\cyb_l_0.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\cyberspace\cyb_l_1.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\cyberspace\cyb_l_1.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\cyberspace\cyb_l_2.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\cyberspace\cyb_l_2.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\cyberspace\cyb_l_3.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\cyberspace\cyb_l_3.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\cyberspace\cyb_l_4.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\cyberspace\cyb_l_4.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\cyberspace\cyb_l_5.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\cyberspace\cyb_l_5.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\cyberspace\cyb_r.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\cyberspace\cyb_r.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\cyberspace\cyb_s_0.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\cyberspace\cyb_s_0.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\cyberspace\cyb_s_1.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\cyberspace\cyb_s_1.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\cyberspace\cyb_s_2.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\cyberspace\cyb_s_2.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\cyberspace\cyb_s_3.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\cyberspace\cyb_s_3.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\cyberspace\cyb_s_4.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\cyberspace\cyb_s_4.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\cyberspace\cyb_s_5.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\cyberspace\cyb_s_5.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\cyberspace\skinset.ini -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\cyberspace\skinset.ini
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\digital seed\04_c_1.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\digital seed\04_c_1.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\digital seed\04_c_2.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\digital seed\04_c_2.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\digital seed\04_c_3.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\digital seed\04_c_3.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\digital seed\04_c_4.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\digital seed\04_c_4.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\digital seed\04_c_5.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\digital seed\04_c_5.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\digital seed\04_l_1.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\digital seed\04_l_1.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\digital seed\04_l_2.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\digital seed\04_l_2.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\digital seed\04_l_3.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\digital seed\04_l_3.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\digital seed\04_l_4.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\digital seed\04_l_4.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\digital seed\04_l_5.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\digital seed\04_l_5.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\digital seed\04_r.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\digital seed\04_r.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\digital seed\04_s.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\digital seed\04_s.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\digital seed\skinset.ini -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\digital seed\skinset.ini
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\green hill\02_c_1.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\green hill\02_c_1.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\green hill\02_c_2.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\green hill\02_c_2.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\green hill\02_c_3.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\green hill\02_c_3.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\green hill\02_c_4.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\green hill\02_c_4.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\green hill\02_c_5.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\green hill\02_c_5.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\green hill\02_l_1.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\green hill\02_l_1.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\green hill\02_l_2.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\green hill\02_l_2.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\green hill\02_l_3.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\green hill\02_l_3.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\green hill\02_l_4.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\green hill\02_l_4.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\green hill\02_l_5.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\green hill\02_l_5.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\green hill\02_r.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\green hill\02_r.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\green hill\02_s.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\green hill\02_s.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\green hill\skinset.ini -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\green hill\skinset.ini
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\metal work\00_c_1.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\metal work\00_c_1.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\metal work\00_c_2.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\metal work\00_c_2.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\metal work\00_c_3.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\metal work\00_c_3.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\metal work\00_c_4.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\metal work\00_c_4.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\metal work\00_c_5.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\metal work\00_c_5.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\metal work\00_l_1.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\metal work\00_l_1.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\metal work\00_l_2.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\metal work\00_l_2.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\metal work\00_l_3.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\metal work\00_l_3.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\metal work\00_l_4.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\metal work\00_l_4.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\metal work\00_l_5.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\metal work\00_l_5.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\metal work\00_r.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\metal work\00_r.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\metal work\00_s.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\metal work\00_s.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\metal work\skinset.ini -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\metal work\skinset.ini
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\nature\07_c_1.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\nature\07_c_1.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\nature\07_c_2.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\nature\07_c_2.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\nature\07_c_3.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\nature\07_c_3.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\nature\07_c_4.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\nature\07_c_4.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\nature\07_c_5.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\nature\07_c_5.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\nature\07_l_1.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\nature\07_l_1.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\nature\07_l_2.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\nature\07_l_2.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\nature\07_l_3.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\nature\07_l_3.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\nature\07_l_4.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\nature\07_l_4.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\nature\07_l_5.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\nature\07_l_5.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\nature\07_r.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\nature\07_r.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\nature\07_s.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\nature\07_s.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\nature\skinset.ini -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\nature\skinset.ini
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\normal\Nor_b.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\normal\Nor_b.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\normal\Nor_l_0.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\normal\Nor_l_0.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\normal\Nor_l_1.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\normal\Nor_l_1.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\normal\Nor_l_2.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\normal\Nor_l_2.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\normal\Nor_l_3.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\normal\Nor_l_3.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\normal\Nor_l_4.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\normal\Nor_l_4.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\normal\Nor_l_5.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\normal\Nor_l_5.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\normal\Nor_r.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\normal\Nor_r.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\normal\Nor_s_0.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\normal\Nor_s_0.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\normal\Nor_s_1.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\normal\Nor_s_1.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\normal\Nor_s_2.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\normal\Nor_s_2.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\normal\Nor_s_3.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\normal\Nor_s_3.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\normal\Nor_s_4.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\normal\Nor_s_4.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\normal\Nor_s_5.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\normal\Nor_s_5.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\normal\skinset.ini -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\normal\skinset.ini
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\psychedelic\06_c_1.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\psychedelic\06_c_1.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\psychedelic\06_c_2.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\psychedelic\06_c_2.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\psychedelic\06_c_3.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\psychedelic\06_c_3.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\psychedelic\06_c_4.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\psychedelic\06_c_4.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\psychedelic\06_c_5.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\psychedelic\06_c_5.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\psychedelic\06_l_1.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\psychedelic\06_l_1.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\psychedelic\06_l_2.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\psychedelic\06_l_2.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\psychedelic\06_l_3.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\psychedelic\06_l_3.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\psychedelic\06_l_4.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\psychedelic\06_l_4.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\psychedelic\06_l_5.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\psychedelic\06_l_5.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\psychedelic\06_r.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\psychedelic\06_r.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\psychedelic\06_s.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\psychedelic\06_s.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\psychedelic\skinset.ini -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\psychedelic\skinset.ini
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\solid jaguar\03_c_1.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\solid jaguar\03_c_1.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\solid jaguar\03_c_2.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\solid jaguar\03_c_2.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\solid jaguar\03_c_3.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\solid jaguar\03_c_3.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\solid jaguar\03_c_4.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\solid jaguar\03_c_4.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\solid jaguar\03_c_5.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\solid jaguar\03_c_5.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\solid jaguar\03_l_1.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\solid jaguar\03_l_1.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\solid jaguar\03_l_2.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\solid jaguar\03_l_2.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\solid jaguar\03_l_3.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\solid jaguar\03_l_3.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\solid jaguar\03_l_4.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\solid jaguar\03_l_4.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\solid jaguar\03_l_5.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\solid jaguar\03_l_5.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\solid jaguar\03_r.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\solid jaguar\03_r.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\solid jaguar\03_s.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\solid jaguar\03_s.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\solid jaguar\skinset.ini -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\solid jaguar\skinset.ini
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\toy\08_c_1.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\toy\08_c_1.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\toy\08_c_2.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\toy\08_c_2.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\toy\08_c_3.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\toy\08_c_3.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\toy\08_c_4.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\toy\08_c_4.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\toy\08_c_5.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\toy\08_c_5.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\toy\08_l_1.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\toy\08_l_1.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\toy\08_l_2.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\toy\08_l_2.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\toy\08_l_3.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\toy\08_l_3.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\toy\08_l_4.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\toy\08_l_4.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\toy\08_l_5.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\toy\08_l_5.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\toy\08_r.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\toy\08_r.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\toy\08_s.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\toy\08_s.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\toy\skinset.ini -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFSkin\toy\skinset.ini
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFView\illust_configfree.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFView\illust_configfree.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFView\illust_doctor.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFView\illust_doctor.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFView\illust_hotspot.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFView\illust_hotspot.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFView\illust_profile.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFView\illust_profile.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFView\title_configfree.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFView\title_configfree.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFView\title_doctor.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFView\title_doctor.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFView\title_hotspot.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFView\title_hotspot.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFView\title_profile.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\CFView\title_profile.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\ICON\coffee1.ico -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\ICON\coffee1.ico
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\ICON\coffee2.ico -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\ICON\coffee2.ico
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\ICON\dialup.ico -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\ICON\dialup.ico
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\ICON\home.ico -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\ICON\home.ico
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\ICON\hotdog.ico -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\ICON\hotdog.ico
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\ICON\mansion.ico -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\ICON\mansion.ico
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\ICON\printer.ico -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\ICON\printer.ico
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\ICON\school.ico -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\ICON\school.ico
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\Image\Boeing.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\Image\Boeing.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\Image\Boeing_s.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\Image\Boeing_s.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\Image\Hotspot.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\Image\Hotspot.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\Image\Hotspot_s.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\Image\Hotspot_s.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\Image\Mzone.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\Image\Mzone.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\Image\Mzone_s.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\Image\Mzone_s.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\Image\palachan.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\Image\palachan.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\Image\Palachan_s.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\Image\Palachan_s.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\Image\Surfhere.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\Image\Surfhere.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\Image\Surfhere_s.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\Image\Surfhere_s.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\SampleJpeg\SampleImage01.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\SampleJpeg\SampleImage01.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\SampleJpeg\SamplePattern01.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\SampleJpeg\SamplePattern01.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\SampleJpeg\SamplePattern02.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\SampleJpeg\SamplePattern02.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\SampleJpeg\SamplePhoto01.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\SampleJpeg\SamplePhoto01.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\SampleJpeg\SamplePhoto02.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\NDSFiles\SampleJpeg\SamplePhoto02.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\REG\CF.REG -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\REG\CF.REG
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\Service\CFSvcs.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\Service\CFSvcs.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\Service\IpAdrSet.dll -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\Service\IpAdrSet.dll
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\Service\NDSAPI.dll -> C:\DRIVERS\CONFIG FREE\Service\NDSAPI.dll
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\AtiCim.bin -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\AtiCim.bin
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\AtiCimUn.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\AtiCimUn.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\CheckVer.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\CheckVer.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\data1.cab -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\data1.cab
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\data1.hdr -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\data1.hdr
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\data2.cab -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\data2.cab
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\ikernel.ex_ -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\ikernel.ex_
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\install.ini -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\install.ini
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\issetup.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\issetup.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\layout.bin -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\layout.bin
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\psapi.dll -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\psapi.dll
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Setup.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Setup.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Setup.ini -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Setup.ini
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\setup.inx -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\setup.inx
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\BIN\AtiCIM.dll -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\BIN\AtiCIM.dll
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\BIN\atiicdxx.dll -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\BIN\atiicdxx.dll
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\BIN\atiicdxx.ini -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\BIN\atiicdxx.ini
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\BIN\atiicdxx.sys -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\BIN\atiicdxx.sys
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\BIN\atiicdxx.vxd -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\BIN\atiicdxx.vxd
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\BIN\atricdxx.dft -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\BIN\atricdxx.dft
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\BIN\atricdxx.enu -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\BIN\atricdxx.enu
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\CPanel\18196_2K.REG -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\CPanel\18196_2K.REG
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\CPanel\18196_XP.REG -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\CPanel\18196_XP.REG
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\CPanel\CPanel.dat -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\CPanel\CPanel.dat
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\CPanel\CPANEL.dll -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\CPanel\CPANEL.dll
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\CPanel\CP_2K.REG -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\CPanel\CP_2K.REG
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\CPanel\CP_XP.REG -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\CPanel\CP_XP.REG
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\CPanel\data1.cab -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\CPanel\data1.cab
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\CPanel\data1.hdr -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\CPanel\data1.hdr
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\CPanel\data2.cab -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\CPanel\data2.cab
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\CPanel\FGL_32.REG -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\CPanel\FGL_32.REG
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\CPanel\ikernel.ex_ -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\CPanel\ikernel.ex_
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\CPanel\install.ini -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\CPanel\install.ini
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\CPanel\layout.bin -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\CPanel\layout.bin
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\CPanel\Setup.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\CPanel\Setup.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\CPanel\Setup.ini -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\CPanel\Setup.ini
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\CPanel\setup.inx -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\CPanel\setup.inx
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\CPanel\setup.iss -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\CPanel\setup.iss
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\CPanel\setup_shortcut.iss -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\CPanel\setup_shortcut.iss
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\C2_18196.INI -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\C2_18196.INI
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\CX_18196.INI -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\CX_18196.INI
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\data1.cab -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\data1.cab
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\data1.hdr -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\data1.hdr
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\data2.cab -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\data2.cab
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\Driver.dat -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\Driver.dat
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\Driver.DLL -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\Driver.DLL
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\ikernel.ex_ -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\ikernel.ex_
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\INSTALL.INI -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\INSTALL.INI
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\layout.bin -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\layout.bin
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\Setup.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\Setup.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\Setup.ini -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\Setup.ini
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\setup.inx -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\setup.inx
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\setup.iss -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\setup.iss


----------



## chris_m (Nov 20, 2009)

C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\_setup.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\_setup.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\atiiseag.ini -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\atiiseag.ini
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\C2_18196.inf -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\C2_18196.inf
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\CX_18196.cat -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\CX_18196.cat
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\CX_18196.inf -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\CX_18196.inf
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\B_16696\ati2cqag.dl_ -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\B_16696\ati2cqag.dl_
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\B_16696\ati2dvag.dl_ -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\B_16696\ati2dvag.dl_
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\B_16696\ati2edxx.dl_ -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\B_16696\ati2edxx.dl_
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\B_16696\ati2evxx.dl_ -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\B_16696\ati2evxx.dl_
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\B_16696\ati2evxx.ex_ -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\B_16696\ati2evxx.ex_
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\B_16696\ati2mdxx.ex_ -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\B_16696\ati2mdxx.ex_
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\B_16696\ati2mtag.sy_ -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\B_16696\ati2mtag.sy_
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\B_16696\ati3duag.dl_ -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\B_16696\ati3duag.dl_
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\B_16696\atiddc.dl_ -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\B_16696\atiddc.dl_
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\B_16696\ATIDEMGR.dll -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\B_16696\ATIDEMGR.dll
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\B_16696\atiiiexx.dll -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\B_16696\atiiiexx.dll
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\B_16696\atioglxx.dl_ -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\B_16696\atioglxx.dl_
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\B_16696\atipdlxx.dl_ -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\B_16696\atipdlxx.dl_
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\B_16696\atitvo32.dl_ -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\B_16696\atitvo32.dl_
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\B_16696\ativcoxx.dl_ -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\B_16696\ativcoxx.dl_
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\B_16696\ativvaxx.dl_ -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\B_16696\ativvaxx.dl_
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\B_16696\oemdspif.dl_ -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\Driver\2KXP_INF\B_16696\oemdspif.dl_
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\GARTnt\ATIGART.EXE -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\GARTnt\ATIGART.EXE
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\GARTnt\atiicdxx.dll -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\GARTnt\atiicdxx.dll
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\GARTnt\ATIICDXX.SYS -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\GARTnt\ATIICDXX.SYS
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\GARTnt\atiicdxx.vxd -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\GARTnt\atiicdxx.vxd
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\GARTnt\ATIIIEXX.DLL -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\GARTnt\ATIIIEXX.DLL
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\GARTnt\atisgkaf.cat -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\GARTnt\atisgkaf.cat
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\GARTnt\atisgkaf.sys -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\GARTnt\atisgkaf.sys
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\GARTnt\atricdxx.dft -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\GARTnt\atricdxx.dft
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\GARTnt\GARTnt.dat -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\GARTnt\GARTnt.dat
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\GARTnt\GartNt.dll -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\GARTnt\GartNt.dll
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\GARTnt\GARTnt.INF -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\GARTnt\GARTnt.INF
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\GARTnt\ISLAYER.DLL -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\GARTnt\ISLAYER.DLL
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\GARTnt\Setup.dat -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\GARTnt\Setup.dat
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\GARTnt\Setup.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\GARTnt\Setup.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\SBDrv\data1.cab -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\SBDrv\data1.cab
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\SBDrv\data1.hdr -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\SBDrv\data1.hdr
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\SBDrv\data2.cab -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\SBDrv\data2.cab
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\SBDrv\ikernel.ex_ -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\SBDrv\ikernel.ex_
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\SBDrv\install.ini -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\SBDrv\install.ini
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\SBDrv\layout.bin -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\SBDrv\layout.bin
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\SBDrv\SBDrv.dat -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\SBDrv\SBDrv.dat
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\SBDrv\SBDrv.dll -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\SBDrv\SBDrv.dll
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\SBDrv\Setup.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\SBDrv\Setup.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\SBDrv\Setup.ini -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\SBDrv\Setup.ini
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\SBDrv\setup.inx -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\SBDrv\setup.inx
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\SBDrv\setup.iss -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\SBDrv\setup.iss
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\SBDrv\IDE\atiide.cat -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\SBDrv\IDE\atiide.cat
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\SBDrv\IDE\atiide.inf -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\SBDrv\IDE\atiide.inf
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\SBDrv\IDE\atiide.sys -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\SBDrv\IDE\atiide.sys
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\SBDrv\IDE\atiide2k.sys -> C:\DRIVERS\DISPLAY\SBDrv\IDE\atiide2k.sys
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DVD RAM\data1.cab -> C:\DRIVERS\DVD RAM\data1.cab
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DVD RAM\data1.hdr -> C:\DRIVERS\DVD RAM\data1.hdr
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DVD RAM\data2.cab -> C:\DRIVERS\DVD RAM\data2.cab
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DVD RAM\DVD-RAM_XP_N_En.pdf -> C:\DRIVERS\DVD RAM\DVD-RAM_XP_N_En.pdf
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DVD RAM\DVDForm.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\DVD RAM\DVDForm.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DVD RAM\DVDMenu.dll -> C:\DRIVERS\DVD RAM\DVDMenu.dll
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DVD RAM\DVDRAMSV.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\DVD RAM\DVDRAMSV.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DVD RAM\ikernel.ex_ -> C:\DRIVERS\DVD RAM\ikernel.ex_
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DVD RAM\layout.bin -> C:\DRIVERS\DVD RAM\layout.bin
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DVD RAM\meiudf.sys -> C:\DRIVERS\DVD RAM\meiudf.sys
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DVD RAM\RAMAsst.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\DVD RAM\RAMAsst.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DVD RAM\READMEXP.TXT -> C:\DRIVERS\DVD RAM\READMEXP.TXT
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DVD RAM\Setup.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\DVD RAM\Setup.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DVD RAM\Setup.ini -> C:\DRIVERS\DVD RAM\Setup.ini
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DVD RAM\setup.inx -> C:\DRIVERS\DVD RAM\setup.inx
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DVD RAM\SETUPINI.TXT -> C:\DRIVERS\DVD RAM\SETUPINI.TXT
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DVD RAM\VERXP.TXT -> C:\DRIVERS\DVD RAM\VERXP.TXT
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\DVD RAM\WPTool.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\DVD RAM\WPTool.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\E-KEY\EKey.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\E-KEY\EKey.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\CDROMUTL.DLL -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\CDROMUTL.DLL
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\COMFNUTL.DLL -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\COMFNUTL.DLL
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\DELPREVV.DLL -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\DELPREVV.DLL
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\DELPREVV.INI -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\DELPREVV.INI
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\DialCnt.dll -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\DialCnt.dll
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\EzButton.cfg -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\EzButton.cfg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\EzButton.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\EzButton.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\EzButton.exe.manifest -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\EzButton.exe.manifest
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\InstCat.cfg -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\InstCat.cfg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\InstCat.dll -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\InstCat.dll
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\LGKCUTL.DLL -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\LGKCUTL.DLL
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\MIXERUTL.DLL -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\MIXERUTL.DLL
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\OSDUTL.DLL -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\OSDUTL.DLL
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\README.TXT -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\README.TXT
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\RGNMAKER.DLL -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\RGNMAKER.DLL
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\RMDEVICE.EXE -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\RMDEVICE.EXE
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Setup.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Setup.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Setup.inf -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Setup.inf
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\SETUPDEV.DLL -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\SETUPDEV.DLL
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\SETUPDEV.INI -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\SETUPDEV.INI
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\SZUPFUTL.DLL -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\SZUPFUTL.DLL
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\TkBarUtl.dll -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\TkBarUtl.dll
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\UNINST32.EXE -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\UNINST32.EXE
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Wnd2File.dll -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Wnd2File.dll
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Czech\Config.PNG -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Czech\Config.PNG
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Czech\EBHelp.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Czech\EBHelp.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Czech\image003.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Czech\image003.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Czech\image005.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Czech\image005.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Czech\image007.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Czech\image007.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Danish\Config.PNG -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Danish\Config.PNG
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Danish\EBHelp.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Danish\EBHelp.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Danish\image003.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Danish\image003.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Danish\image005.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Danish\image005.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Danish\image007.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Danish\image007.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Dutch\Config.PNG -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Dutch\Config.PNG
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Dutch\EBHelp.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Dutch\EBHelp.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Dutch\EBHelp3.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Dutch\EBHelp3.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Dutch\EBHelp4.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Dutch\EBHelp4.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Dutch\EBHelp6.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Dutch\EBHelp6.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\English\Config.PNG -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\English\Config.PNG
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\English\EBHelp.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\English\EBHelp.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\English\EBHelp3.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\English\EBHelp3.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\English\EBHelp4.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\English\EBHelp4.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\English\EBHelp6.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\English\EBHelp6.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Finnish\Config.PNG -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Finnish\Config.PNG
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Finnish\EBHelp.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Finnish\EBHelp.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Finnish\image003.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Finnish\image003.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Finnish\image005.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Finnish\image005.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Finnish\image007.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Finnish\image007.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\French\Config.PNG -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\French\Config.PNG
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\French\EBHelp.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\French\EBHelp.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\French\EBHelp3.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\French\EBHelp3.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\French\EBHelp4.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\French\EBHelp4.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\French\EBHelp6.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\French\EBHelp6.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\German\Config.PNG -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\German\Config.PNG
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\German\EBHelp.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\German\EBHelp.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\German\EBHelp3.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\German\EBHelp3.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\German\EBHelp4.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\German\EBHelp4.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\German\EBHelp6.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\German\EBHelp6.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Greek\Config.PNG -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Greek\Config.PNG
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Greek\EBHelp.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Greek\EBHelp.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Greek\image003.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Greek\image003.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Greek\image005.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Greek\image005.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Greek\image007.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Greek\image007.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Italian\Config.PNG -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Italian\Config.PNG
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Italian\EBHelp.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Italian\EBHelp.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Italian\EBHelp3.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Italian\EBHelp3.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Italian\EBHelp4.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Italian\EBHelp4.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Italian\EBHelp6.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Italian\EBHelp6.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Japanese\Config.PNG -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Japanese\Config.PNG
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Japanese\EBHelp.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Japanese\EBHelp.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Japanese\image004.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Japanese\image004.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Japanese\image006.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Japanese\image006.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Japanese\image008.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Japanese\image008.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Japanese\image010.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Japanese\image010.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Japanese\image012.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Japanese\image012.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Japanese\image014.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Japanese\image014.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Japanese\image015.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Japanese\image015.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Japanese\image017.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Japanese\image017.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Japanese\image020.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Japanese\image020.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Korean\Config.PNG -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Korean\Config.PNG
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Korean\EBHelp.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Korean\EBHelp.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Korean\image003.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Korean\image003.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Korean\image005.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Korean\image005.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Korean\image007.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Korean\image007.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Norwegian\Config.PNG -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Norwegian\Config.PNG
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Norwegian\EBHelp.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Norwegian\EBHelp.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Norwegian\image003.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Norwegian\image003.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Norwegian\image005.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Norwegian\image005.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Norwegian\image007.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Norwegian\image007.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Polish\Config.PNG -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Polish\Config.PNG
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Polish\EBHelp.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Polish\EBHelp.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Polish\image003.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Polish\image003.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Polish\image005.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Polish\image005.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Polish\image007.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Polish\image007.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Portugal\Config.PNG -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Portugal\Config.PNG
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Portugal\EBHelp.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Portugal\EBHelp.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Portugal\image003.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Portugal\image003.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Portugal\image005.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Portugal\image005.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Portugal\image007.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Portugal\image007.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Russian\Config.PNG -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Russian\Config.PNG
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Russian\EBHelp.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Russian\EBHelp.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Russian\image003.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Russian\image003.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Russian\image005.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Russian\image005.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Russian\image007.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Russian\image007.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\SimpChin\Config.PNG -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\SimpChin\Config.PNG
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\SimpChin\EBHelp.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\SimpChin\EBHelp.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\SimpChin\EBHelp3.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\SimpChin\EBHelp3.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\SimpChin\EBHelp4.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\SimpChin\EBHelp4.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\SimpChin\EBHelp6.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\SimpChin\EBHelp6.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Spanish\Config.PNG -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Spanish\Config.PNG
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Spanish\EBHelp.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Spanish\EBHelp.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Spanish\EBHelp3.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Spanish\EBHelp3.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Spanish\EBHelp4.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Spanish\EBHelp4.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Spanish\EBHelp6.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Spanish\EBHelp6.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Swedish\Config.PNG -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Swedish\Config.PNG
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Swedish\EBHelp.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Swedish\EBHelp.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Swedish\image003.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Swedish\image003.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Swedish\image005.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Swedish\image005.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Swedish\image007.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Swedish\image007.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\TradChin\Config.PNG -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\TradChin\Config.PNG
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\TradChin\EBHelp.HTM -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\TradChin\EBHelp.HTM
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\TradChin\EBHELP3.JPG -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\TradChin\EBHELP3.JPG
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\TradChin\EBHELP4.JPG -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\TradChin\EBHELP4.JPG
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\TradChin\EBHELP6.JPG -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\TradChin\EBHELP6.JPG
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Turkish\Config.PNG -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Turkish\Config.PNG
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Turkish\EBHelp.htm -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Turkish\EBHelp.htm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Turkish\image003.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Turkish\image003.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Turkish\image005.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Turkish\image005.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Turkish\image007.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\Help\Turkish\image007.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.Cz -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.Cz
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.Dan -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.Dan
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.Dut -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.Dut
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.Eng -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.Eng
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.Fin -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.Fin
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.Fre -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.Fre
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.Gem -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.Gem
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.Gre -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.Gre
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.Ita -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.Ita
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.Jap -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.Jap
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.Kor -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.Kor
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.Nor -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.Nor
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.Pol -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.Pol
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.Por -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.Por
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.Rus -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.Rus
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.SC -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.SC
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.Spa -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.Spa
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.Swe -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.Swe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.TC -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.TC
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.Tur -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\INFs\Setup.Tur
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\OSDRC\NEXT.BMP -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\OSDRC\NEXT.BMP
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\OSDRC\PLAYPAUS.BMP -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\OSDRC\PLAYPAUS.BMP
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\OSDRC\PREVIOUS.BMP -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\OSDRC\PREVIOUS.BMP
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\OSDRC\STOP.BMP -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\OSDRC\STOP.BMP
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\WHQL\DKbFltr.sys -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\WHQL\DKbFltr.sys
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\WHQL\EXECBAT.DLL -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\WHQL\EXECBAT.DLL
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\WHQL\EzButton.cat -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\WHQL\EzButton.cat
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\WHQL\EzButton.inf -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\WHQL\EzButton.inf
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\WHQL\FILTRCOI.DLL -> C:\DRIVERS\EASY BUTTON\WHQL\FILTRCOI.DLL
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\FIR\data1.cab -> C:\DRIVERS\FIR\data1.cab
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\FIR\data1.hdr -> C:\DRIVERS\FIR\data1.hdr
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\FIR\data2.cab -> C:\DRIVERS\FIR\data2.cab
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\FIR\engine32.cab -> C:\DRIVERS\FIR\engine32.cab
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\FIR\layout.bin -> C:\DRIVERS\FIR\layout.bin
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\FIR\Readme.txt -> C:\DRIVERS\FIR\Readme.txt
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\FIR\setup.boot -> C:\DRIVERS\FIR\setup.boot
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\FIR\setup.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\FIR\setup.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\FIR\setup.ini -> C:\DRIVERS\FIR\setup.ini
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\FIR\setup.inx -> C:\DRIVERS\FIR\setup.inx
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\FIR\setup2k.iss -> C:\DRIVERS\FIR\setup2k.iss


----------



## chris_m (Nov 20, 2009)

C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\FIR\setupme.iss -> C:\DRIVERS\FIR\setupme.iss
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\FIR\win2K\install.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\FIR\win2K\install.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\FIR\win2K\IRDASMC.CAT -> C:\DRIVERS\FIR\win2K\IRDASMC.CAT
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\FIR\win2K\remove.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\FIR\win2K\remove.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\FIR\win2K\sirdasmc.inf -> C:\DRIVERS\FIR\win2K\sirdasmc.inf
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\FIR\win2K\SMCIRDA.SYS -> C:\DRIVERS\FIR\win2K\SMCIRDA.SYS
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\FIR\winXP\install.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\FIR\winXP\install.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\FIR\winXP\IRDASMC.CAT -> C:\DRIVERS\FIR\winXP\IRDASMC.CAT
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\FIR\winXP\remove.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\FIR\winXP\remove.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\FIR\winXP\sirdasmc.inf -> C:\DRIVERS\FIR\winXP\sirdasmc.inf
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\FIR\winXP\SMCIRDA.SYS -> C:\DRIVERS\FIR\winXP\SMCIRDA.SYS
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\MODEM\AGRMDwxp.cat -> C:\DRIVERS\MODEM\AGRMDwxp.cat
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\MODEM\AGRMDwxp.inf -> C:\DRIVERS\MODEM\AGRMDwxp.inf
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\MODEM\AGRSM.sys -> C:\DRIVERS\MODEM\AGRSM.sys
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\MODEM\agrsmdel.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\MODEM\agrsmdel.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\MODEM\agrsmhom.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\MODEM\agrsmhom.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\MODEM\agrsmhom.ini -> C:\DRIVERS\MODEM\agrsmhom.ini
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\MODEM\AGRSMMsg.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\MODEM\AGRSMMsg.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\MODEM\AGSETUP.INI -> C:\DRIVERS\MODEM\AGSETUP.INI
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\MODEM\agsetup1.dll -> C:\DRIVERS\MODEM\agsetup1.dll
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\MODEM\agsetup2.dll -> C:\DRIVERS\MODEM\agsetup2.dll
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\MODEM\agsetup3.EXE -> C:\DRIVERS\MODEM\agsetup3.EXE
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\MODEM\CSELECT.EXE -> C:\DRIVERS\MODEM\CSELECT.EXE
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\MODEM\CSELLANG.DLL -> C:\DRIVERS\MODEM\CSELLANG.DLL
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\MODEM\Csellang.ini -> C:\DRIVERS\MODEM\Csellang.ini
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\MODEM\CSELTBL.INI -> C:\DRIVERS\MODEM\CSELTBL.INI
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\MODEM\LtMoh.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\MODEM\LtMoh.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\MODEM\LTMOH.INI -> C:\DRIVERS\MODEM\LTMOH.INI
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\MODEM\mohapi.dll -> C:\DRIVERS\MODEM\mohapi.dll
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\MODEM\mohhelp.chm -> C:\DRIVERS\MODEM\mohhelp.chm
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\MODEM\setup.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\MODEM\setup.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\MODEM\TOSMREG.EXE -> C:\DRIVERS\MODEM\TOSMREG.EXE
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\MODEM\TOSMREG.INI -> C:\DRIVERS\MODEM\TOSMREG.INI
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\NETLAN\data1.cab -> C:\DRIVERS\NETLAN\data1.cab
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\NETLAN\data1.hdr -> C:\DRIVERS\NETLAN\data1.hdr
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\NETLAN\data2.cab -> C:\DRIVERS\NETLAN\data2.cab
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\NETLAN\ikernel.ex_ -> C:\DRIVERS\NETLAN\ikernel.ex_
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\NETLAN\layout.bin -> C:\DRIVERS\NETLAN\layout.bin
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\NETLAN\Setup.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\NETLAN\Setup.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\NETLAN\Setup.ini -> C:\DRIVERS\NETLAN\Setup.ini
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\NETLAN\Setup.inx -> C:\DRIVERS\NETLAN\Setup.inx
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\NETLAN\setup.iss -> C:\DRIVERS\NETLAN\setup.iss
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\NETLAN\SETUP.TXT -> C:\DRIVERS\NETLAN\SETUP.TXT
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\NETLAN\WINXP\OEMA\NETRTXPA.INF -> C:\DRIVERS\NETLAN\WINXP\OEMA\NETRTXPA.INF
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\NETLAN\WINXP\OEMA\Netrtxpo.cat -> C:\DRIVERS\NETLAN\WINXP\OEMA\Netrtxpo.cat
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\NETLAN\WINXP\OEMA\RTLNIC51.SYS -> C:\DRIVERS\NETLAN\WINXP\OEMA\RTLNIC51.SYS
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\PC DIAGNOSTIC\DATA.TAG -> C:\DRIVERS\PC DIAGNOSTIC\DATA.TAG
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\PC DIAGNOSTIC\DATA1.CAB -> C:\DRIVERS\PC DIAGNOSTIC\DATA1.CAB
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\PC DIAGNOSTIC\DATA1.HDR -> C:\DRIVERS\PC DIAGNOSTIC\DATA1.HDR
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\PC DIAGNOSTIC\LANG.DAT -> C:\DRIVERS\PC DIAGNOSTIC\LANG.DAT
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\PC DIAGNOSTIC\LAYOUT.BIN -> C:\DRIVERS\PC DIAGNOSTIC\LAYOUT.BIN
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\PC DIAGNOSTIC\OS.DAT -> C:\DRIVERS\PC DIAGNOSTIC\OS.DAT
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\PC DIAGNOSTIC\Setup.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\PC DIAGNOSTIC\Setup.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\PC DIAGNOSTIC\SETUP.INI -> C:\DRIVERS\PC DIAGNOSTIC\SETUP.INI
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\PC DIAGNOSTIC\SETUP.INS -> C:\DRIVERS\PC DIAGNOSTIC\SETUP.INS
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\PC DIAGNOSTIC\SETUP.LID -> C:\DRIVERS\PC DIAGNOSTIC\SETUP.LID
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\PC DIAGNOSTIC\_INST32I.EX_ -> C:\DRIVERS\PC DIAGNOSTIC\_INST32I.EX_
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\PC DIAGNOSTIC\_ISDel.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\PC DIAGNOSTIC\_ISDel.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\PC DIAGNOSTIC\_SYS1.CAB -> C:\DRIVERS\PC DIAGNOSTIC\_SYS1.CAB
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\PC DIAGNOSTIC\_SYS1.HDR -> C:\DRIVERS\PC DIAGNOSTIC\_SYS1.HDR
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\PC DIAGNOSTIC\_USER1.CAB -> C:\DRIVERS\PC DIAGNOSTIC\_USER1.CAB
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\PC DIAGNOSTIC\_USER1.HDR -> C:\DRIVERS\PC DIAGNOSTIC\_USER1.HDR
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\PC DIAGNOSTIC\SETUPDIR\0009\_Setup.dll -> C:\DRIVERS\PC DIAGNOSTIC\SETUPDIR\0009\_Setup.dll
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\PC DIAGNOSTIC\SETUPDIR\0011\_Setup.dll -> C:\DRIVERS\PC DIAGNOSTIC\SETUPDIR\0011\_Setup.dll
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\PC DIAGNOSTIC\SETUPDIR\0012\_Setup.dll -> C:\DRIVERS\PC DIAGNOSTIC\SETUPDIR\0012\_Setup.dll
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\PC DIAGNOSTIC\SETUPDIR\0404\_Setup.dll -> C:\DRIVERS\PC DIAGNOSTIC\SETUPDIR\0404\_Setup.dll
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\PC DIAGNOSTIC\SETUPDIR\0804\_Setup.dll -> C:\DRIVERS\PC DIAGNOSTIC\SETUPDIR\0804\_Setup.dll
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\QFE\KB884018\WindowsXP-KB884018-x86-enu.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\QFE\KB884018\WindowsXP-KB884018-x86-enu.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\SMBUS\data1.cab -> C:\DRIVERS\SMBUS\data1.cab
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\SMBUS\data1.hdr -> C:\DRIVERS\SMBUS\data1.hdr
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\SMBUS\data2.cab -> C:\DRIVERS\SMBUS\data2.cab
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\SMBUS\ikernel.ex_ -> C:\DRIVERS\SMBUS\ikernel.ex_
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\SMBUS\Install.ini -> C:\DRIVERS\SMBUS\Install.ini
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\SMBUS\layout.bin -> C:\DRIVERS\SMBUS\layout.bin
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\SMBUS\Setup.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\SMBUS\Setup.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\SMBUS\Setup.ini -> C:\DRIVERS\SMBUS\Setup.ini
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\SMBUS\setup.inx -> C:\DRIVERS\SMBUS\setup.inx
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\SMBUS\SMBusDrv.dat -> C:\DRIVERS\SMBUS\SMBusDrv.dat
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\SMBUS\SMBusDrv.DLL -> C:\DRIVERS\SMBUS\SMBusDrv.DLL
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\SMBUS\SMBUS\INFSETUP.EXE -> C:\DRIVERS\SMBUS\SMBUS\INFSETUP.EXE
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\SMBUS\SMBUS\smbusati.cat -> C:\DRIVERS\SMBUS\SMBUS\smbusati.cat
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\SMBUS\SMBUS\SMBUSati.inf -> C:\DRIVERS\SMBUS\SMBUS\SMBUSati.inf
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA CONSOLE\data1.cab -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA CONSOLE\data1.cab
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA CONSOLE\data1.hdr -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA CONSOLE\data1.hdr
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA CONSOLE\data2.cab -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA CONSOLE\data2.cab
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA CONSOLE\ikernel.ex_ -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA CONSOLE\ikernel.ex_
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA CONSOLE\layout.bin -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA CONSOLE\layout.bin
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA CONSOLE\Setup.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA CONSOLE\Setup.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA CONSOLE\Setup.ini -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA CONSOLE\Setup.ini
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA CONSOLE\setup.inx -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA CONSOLE\setup.inx
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA CONSOLE\CH\SSHelp -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA CONSOLE\CH\SSHelp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA CONSOLE\CH\TITouch -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA CONSOLE\CH\TITouch
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA CONSOLE\KR\SSHelp -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA CONSOLE\KR\SSHelp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA CONSOLE\KR\TITouch -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA CONSOLE\KR\TITouch
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA CONSOLE\US\SSHelp -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA CONSOLE\US\SSHelp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA CONSOLE\US\TITouch -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA CONSOLE\US\TITouch
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA POWER MANAGEMENT UTILITY\EPower.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA POWER MANAGEMENT UTILITY\EPower.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\AUTORUN.INF -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\AUTORUN.INF
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\data1.cab -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\data1.cab
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\data1.hdr -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\data1.hdr
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\data2.cab -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\data2.cab
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\ikernel.ex_ -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\ikernel.ex_
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\LaLa.ico -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\LaLa.ico
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\LaLaVoice.ini -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\LaLaVoice.ini
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\layout.bin -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\layout.bin
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\Setup.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\Setup.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\Setup.ini -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\Setup.ini
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\setup.inx -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\setup.inx
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\Apl\data1.cab -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\Apl\data1.cab
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\Apl\data1.hdr -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\Apl\data1.hdr
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\Apl\data2.cab -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\Apl\data2.cab
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\Apl\ikernel.ex_ -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\Apl\ikernel.ex_
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\Apl\layout.bin -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\Apl\layout.bin
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\Apl\Setup.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\Apl\Setup.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\Apl\Setup.ini -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\Apl\Setup.ini
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\Apl\setup.inx -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\Apl\setup.inx
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\Apl\msaardk\msaardk.EXE -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\Apl\msaardk\msaardk.EXE
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\SREngUs\data1.cab -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\SREngUs\data1.cab
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\SREngUs\data1.hdr -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\SREngUs\data1.hdr
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\SREngUs\data2.cab -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\SREngUs\data2.cab
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\SREngUs\ikernel.ex_ -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\SREngUs\ikernel.ex_
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\SREngUs\layout.bin -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\SREngUs\layout.bin
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\SREngUs\Setup.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\SREngUs\Setup.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\SREngUs\Setup.ini -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\SREngUs\Setup.ini
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\SREngUs\setup.inx -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\SREngUs\setup.inx
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\SREngUs\TssSapi5ModulesUS\InstMsiA.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\SREngUs\TssSapi5ModulesUS\InstMsiA.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\SREngUs\TssSapi5ModulesUS\InstMsiW.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\SREngUs\TssSapi5ModulesUS\InstMsiW.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\SREngUs\TssSapi5ModulesUS\setup.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\SREngUs\TssSapi5ModulesUS\setup.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\SREngUs\TssSapi5ModulesUS\setup.ini -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\SREngUs\TssSapi5ModulesUS\setup.ini
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\SREngUs\TssSapi5ModulesUS\TssSAPI5ModulesUS.msi -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\SREngUs\TssSapi5ModulesUS\TssSAPI5ModulesUS.msi
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\TtsEngUs\data1.cab -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\TtsEngUs\data1.cab
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\TtsEngUs\data1.hdr -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\TtsEngUs\data1.hdr
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\TtsEngUs\data2.cab -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\TtsEngUs\data2.cab
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\TtsEngUs\ikernel.ex_ -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\TtsEngUs\ikernel.ex_
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\TtsEngUs\layout.bin -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\TtsEngUs\layout.bin
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\TtsEngUs\Setup.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\TtsEngUs\Setup.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\TtsEngUs\Setup.ini -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\TtsEngUs\Setup.ini
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\TtsEngUs\setup.inx -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\TtsEngUs\setup.inx
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\TtsEngUs\TssSapi5ModulesUS\InstMsiA.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\TtsEngUs\TssSapi5ModulesUS\InstMsiA.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\TtsEngUs\TssSapi5ModulesUS\InstMsiW.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\TtsEngUs\TssSapi5ModulesUS\InstMsiW.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\TtsEngUs\TssSapi5ModulesUS\setup.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\TtsEngUs\TssSapi5ModulesUS\setup.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\TtsEngUs\TssSapi5ModulesUS\setup.ini -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\TtsEngUs\TssSapi5ModulesUS\setup.ini
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\TtsEngUs\TssSapi5ModulesUS\TssSAPI5ModulesUS.msi -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA SPEECH\TtsEngUs\TssSapi5ModulesUS\TssSAPI5ModulesUS.msi
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\data1.cab -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\data1.cab
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\data1.hdr -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\data1.hdr
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\data2.cab -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\data2.cab
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\ikernel.ex_ -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\ikernel.ex_
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\layout.bin -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\layout.bin
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Setup.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Setup.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Setup.ini -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Setup.ini
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\setup.inx -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\setup.inx
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Data\DragItemList.ini -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Data\DragItemList.ini
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Data\Machine.ini -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Data\Machine.ini
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\back.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\back.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\BottomLeft.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\BottomLeft.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\BottomRight.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\BottomRight.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\close.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\close.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\Corner.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\Corner.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\CustomFolder1.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\CustomFolder1.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\CustomFolder2.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\CustomFolder2.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\CustomFolder3.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\CustomFolder3.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\CustomFolder4.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\CustomFolder4.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\CustomSetting.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\CustomSetting.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\CustomTable1.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\CustomTable1.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\CustomTable2.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\CustomTable2.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\CustomTable3.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\CustomTable3.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\CustomTable4.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\CustomTable4.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\CustomTable5.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\CustomTable5.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\Desktop1.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\Desktop1.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\Desktop2.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\Desktop2.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\DownArrow.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\DownArrow.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\Favorite1.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\Favorite1.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\Favorite2.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\Favorite2.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\Favorite3.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\Favorite3.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\index.html -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\index.html
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\NewTable.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\NewTable.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\PadSetting.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\PadSetting.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\PadTouchSetting.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\PadTouchSetting.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\Select.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\Select.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\Setting.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\Setting.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\Sort.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\Sort.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\TableSetting.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\TableSetting.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\Table_MyComputer.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\Table_MyComputer.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\Table_MyDocument.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\Table_MyDocument.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\Table_Programs.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\Table_Programs.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\Table_Recent.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\Table_Recent.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\Table_TableList.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\Table_TableList.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\TopLeft.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\TopLeft.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\TopRight.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\TopRight.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\TrayActive.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\TrayActive.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\TrayIcon.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\TrayIcon.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\TrayMenu.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\TrayMenu.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\window.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\window.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\WindowList1.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\WindowList1.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\WindowList2.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\WindowList2.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\WindowList3.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\ChnSmp\WindowList3.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\back.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\back.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\BottomLeft.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\BottomLeft.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\BottomRight.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\BottomRight.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\close.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\close.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\Corner.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\Corner.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\CustomFolder1.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\CustomFolder1.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\CustomFolder2.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\CustomFolder2.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\CustomFolder3.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\CustomFolder3.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\CustomFolder4.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\CustomFolder4.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\CustomSetting.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\CustomSetting.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\CustomTable1.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\CustomTable1.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\CustomTable2.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\CustomTable2.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\CustomTable3.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\CustomTable3.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\CustomTable4.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\CustomTable4.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\CustomTable5.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\CustomTable5.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\Desktop1.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\Desktop1.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\Desktop2.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\Desktop2.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\DownArrow.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\DownArrow.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\Favorite1.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\Favorite1.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\Favorite2.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\Favorite2.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\Favorite3.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\Favorite3.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\index.html -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\index.html
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\NewTable.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\NewTable.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\PadSetting.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\PadSetting.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\PadTouchSetting.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\PadTouchSetting.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\Select.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\Select.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\Setting.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\Setting.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\Sort.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\Sort.jpg


----------



## chris_m (Nov 20, 2009)

C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\TableSetting.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\TableSetting.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\Table_MyComputer.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\Table_MyComputer.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\Table_MyDocument.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\Table_MyDocument.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\Table_Programs.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\Table_Programs.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\Table_Recent.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\Table_Recent.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\Table_TableList.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\Table_TableList.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\TopLeft.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\TopLeft.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\TopRight.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\TopRight.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\TrayActive.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\TrayActive.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\TrayIcon.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\TrayIcon.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\TrayMenu.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\TrayMenu.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\window.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\window.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\WindowList1.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\WindowList1.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\WindowList2.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\WindowList2.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\WindowList3.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\English\WindowList3.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\back.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\back.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\BottomLeft.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\BottomLeft.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\BottomRight.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\BottomRight.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\close.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\close.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\Corner.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\Corner.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\CustomFolder1.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\CustomFolder1.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\CustomFolder2.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\CustomFolder2.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\CustomFolder3.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\CustomFolder3.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\CustomFolder4.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\CustomFolder4.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\CustomSetting.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\CustomSetting.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\CustomTable1.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\CustomTable1.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\CustomTable2.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\CustomTable2.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\CustomTable3.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\CustomTable3.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\CustomTable4.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\CustomTable4.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\CustomTable5.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\CustomTable5.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\Desktop1.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\Desktop1.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\Desktop2.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\Desktop2.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\DownArrow.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\DownArrow.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\Favorite1.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\Favorite1.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\Favorite2.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\Favorite2.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\Favorite3.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\Favorite3.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\index.html -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\index.html
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\NewTable.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\NewTable.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\PadSetting.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\PadSetting.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\PadTouchSetting.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\PadTouchSetting.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\Select.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\Select.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\Setting.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\Setting.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\Sort.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\Sort.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\TableSetting.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\TableSetting.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\Table_MyComputer.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\Table_MyComputer.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\Table_MyDocument.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\Table_MyDocument.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\Table_Programs.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\Table_Programs.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\Table_Recent.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\Table_Recent.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\Table_TableList.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\Table_TableList.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\TopLeft.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\TopLeft.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\TopRight.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\TopRight.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\TrayActive.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\TrayActive.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\TrayIcon.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\TrayIcon.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\TrayMenu.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\TrayMenu.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\window.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\window.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\WindowList1.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\WindowList1.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\WindowList2.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\WindowList2.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\WindowList3.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Japanese\WindowList3.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\back.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\back.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\BottomLeft.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\BottomLeft.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\BottomRight.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\BottomRight.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\close.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\close.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\Corner.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\Corner.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\CustomFolder1.JPG -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\CustomFolder1.JPG
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\CustomFolder2.JPG -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\CustomFolder2.JPG
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\CustomFolder3.JPG -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\CustomFolder3.JPG
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\CustomFolder4.JPG -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\CustomFolder4.JPG
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\CustomSetting.JPG -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\CustomSetting.JPG
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\CustomTable1.JPG -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\CustomTable1.JPG
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\CustomTable2.JPG -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\CustomTable2.JPG
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\CustomTable3.JPG -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\CustomTable3.JPG
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\CustomTable4.JPG -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\CustomTable4.JPG
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\CustomTable5.JPG -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\CustomTable5.JPG
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\Desktop1.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\Desktop1.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\Desktop2.JPG -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\Desktop2.JPG
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\DownArrow.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\DownArrow.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\Favorite1.JPG -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\Favorite1.JPG
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\Favorite2.JPG -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\Favorite2.JPG
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\Favorite3.JPG -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\Favorite3.JPG
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\index.html -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\index.html
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\NewTable.JPG -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\NewTable.JPG
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\PadSetting.JPG -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\PadSetting.JPG
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\PadTouchSetting.JPG -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\PadTouchSetting.JPG
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\Select.JPG -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\Select.JPG
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\Setting.JPG -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\Setting.JPG
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\Sort.JPG -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\Sort.JPG
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\TableSetting.JPG -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\TableSetting.JPG
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\Table_MyComputer.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\Table_MyComputer.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\Table_MyDocument.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\Table_MyDocument.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\Table_Programs.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\Table_Programs.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\Table_Recent.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\Table_Recent.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\Table_TableList.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\Table_TableList.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\TopLeft.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\TopLeft.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\TopRight.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\TopRight.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\TrayActive.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\TrayActive.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\TrayIcon.jpg -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\TrayIcon.jpg
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\TrayMenu.JPG -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\TrayMenu.JPG
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\Window.JPG -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\Window.JPG
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\WindowList1.JPG -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\WindowList1.JPG
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\WindowList2.JPG -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\WindowList2.JPG
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\WindowList3.JPG -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Help\Korean\WindowList3.JPG
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Language\ChnSmp.ini -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Language\ChnSmp.ini
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Language\English.ini -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Language\English.ini
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Language\Japanese.ini -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Language\Japanese.ini
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Language\Korean.ini -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Language\Korean.ini
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Language\LangString.ini -> C:\DRIVERS\TOSHIBA TOUCH LAUNCH\Language\LangString.ini
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApCommon.dll -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApCommon.dll
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApDual.dll -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApDual.dll
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\apfiltr.cat -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\apfiltr.cat
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\Apfiltr.inf -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\Apfiltr.inf
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\Apfiltr.sys -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\Apfiltr.sys
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp04.01 -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp04.01
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp04.02 -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp04.02
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp05.01 -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp05.01
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp06.01 -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp06.01
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp07.01 -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp07.01
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp08.01 -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp08.01
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp09.01 -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp09.01
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp0a.03 -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp0a.03
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp0b.01 -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp0b.01
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp0c.01 -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp0c.01
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp10.01 -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp10.01
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp11.01 -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp11.01
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp12.01 -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp12.01
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp13.01 -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp13.01
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp14.01 -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp14.01
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp15.01 -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp15.01
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp16.02 -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp16.02
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp19.01 -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp19.01
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp1d.01 -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp1d.01
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp1f.01 -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApHelp1f.01
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApInst.dll -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApInst.dll
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApMain.dll -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApMain.dll
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApMouse.dll -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApMouse.dll
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApntEx.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApntEx.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\Apoint.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\Apoint.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApOthers.dll -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApOthers.dll
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApPad.dll -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApPad.dll
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApStick.dll -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApStick.dll
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApString.dll -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApString.dll
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApTabCtl.dll -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ApTabCtl.dll
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\data1.cab -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\data1.cab
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\data1.hdr -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\data1.hdr
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\data2.cab -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\data2.cab
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ezauto.dll -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ezauto.dll
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\EzCapt.dll -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\EzCapt.dll
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\Ezcapt.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\Ezcapt.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\EzLaunch.dll -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\EzLaunch.dll
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\EzPopup.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\EzPopup.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ikernel.ex_ -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\ikernel.ex_
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\layout.bin -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\layout.bin
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\Setup.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\Setup.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\Setup.ini -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\Setup.ini
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\setup.inx -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\setup.inx
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\Uninstap.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\Uninstap.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\Vxdif.dll -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\Vxdif.dll
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\ball_hit.avi -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\ball_hit.avi
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\ball_ini.avi -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\ball_ini.avi
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\Browser.ico -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\Browser.ico
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\BtnScrol.ico -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\BtnScrol.ico
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\Corner.ico -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\Corner.ico
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\DragLock.ico -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\DragLock.ico
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\EcaPen.ico -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\EcaPen.ico
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\EcaSize.ico -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\EcaSize.ico
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\EcaStore.ico -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\EcaStore.ico
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\ElMenu.ico -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\ElMenu.ico
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\ElPos.ico -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\ElPos.ico
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\ElScut.ico -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\ElScut.ico
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\GPDisabl.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\GPDisabl.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\GPEnable.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\GPEnable.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\GpSpeed.ico -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\GpSpeed.ico
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\InerMov.ico -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\InerMov.ico
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\Logo.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\Logo.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\MouBtn2.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\MouBtn2.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\MouBtn3.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\MouBtn3.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\MouBtnW.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\MouBtnW.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\MouSpeed.ico -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\MouSpeed.ico
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\MouWheel.ico -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\MouWheel.ico
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\OthIcon.ico -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\OthIcon.ico
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\OthIme.ico -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\OthIme.ico
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\OthSound.ico -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\OthSound.ico
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\PadScrl.ico -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\PadScrl.ico
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\scr_wh.ico -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\scr_wh.ico
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\SpBtn.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\SpBtn.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\SPDisabl.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\SPDisabl.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\SPEnable.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\SPEnable.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\SpScroll.ico -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\SpScroll.ico
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\SpSpeed.ico -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\SpSpeed.ico
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\Tapping.ico -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\Tapping.ico
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\TapType.ico -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\TapType.ico
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\TouchSen.ico -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\TouchSen.ico
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\2sw\2BackFor.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\2sw\2BackFor.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\2sw\2Hscrol.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\2sw\2Hscrol.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\2sw\2InerMo0.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\2sw\2InerMo0.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\2sw\2InerMo1.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\2sw\2InerMo1.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\2sw\2InerMo2.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\2sw\2InerMo2.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\2sw\2InerMo3.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\2sw\2InerMo3.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\2sw\2SetFun.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\2sw\2SetFun.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\2sw\2TPad.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\2sw\2TPad.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\2sw\2Vscrol.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\2sw\2Vscrol.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\5sw\5BackFor.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\5sw\5BackFor.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\5sw\5HScrol.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\5sw\5HScrol.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\5sw\5InerMo0.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\5sw\5InerMo0.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\5sw\5InerMo1.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\5sw\5InerMo1.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\5sw\5InerMo2.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\5sw\5InerMo2.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\5sw\5InerMo3.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\5sw\5InerMo3.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\5sw\5SetFun.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\5sw\5SetFun.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\5sw\5TPad.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\5sw\5TPad.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\5sw\5VScrol.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\5sw\5VScrol.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\Dual\DBackFor.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\Dual\DBackFor.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\Dual\DHscrol.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\Dual\DHscrol.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\Dual\DInerMo0.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\Dual\DInerMo0.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\Dual\DInerMo1.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\Dual\DInerMo1.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\Dual\DInerMo2.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\Dual\DInerMo2.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\Dual\DInerMo3.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\Dual\DInerMo3.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\Dual\DSetFun.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\Dual\DSetFun.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\Dual\DTPad.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\Dual\DTPad.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\Dual\DVscrol.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\Dual\DVscrol.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\wheel\WBackFor.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\wheel\WBackFor.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\wheel\WHscrol.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\wheel\WHscrol.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\wheel\WInerMo0.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\wheel\WInerMo0.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\wheel\WInerMo1.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\wheel\WInerMo1.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\wheel\WInerMo2.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\wheel\WInerMo2.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\wheel\WInerMo3.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\wheel\WInerMo3.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\wheel\WSetFun.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\wheel\WSetFun.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\wheel\WTPad.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\wheel\WTPad.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\wheel\WVscrol.bmp -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD\dat\wheel\WVscrol.bmp
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD ON-OFF UTILITY\TPNF.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\TOUCHPAD ON-OFF UTILITY\TPNF.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\WIRELESS LAN\DRIVER\data1.cab -> C:\DRIVERS\WIRELESS LAN\DRIVER\data1.cab
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\WIRELESS LAN\DRIVER\data1.hdr -> C:\DRIVERS\WIRELESS LAN\DRIVER\data1.hdr
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\WIRELESS LAN\DRIVER\data2.cab -> C:\DRIVERS\WIRELESS LAN\DRIVER\data2.cab
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\WIRELESS LAN\DRIVER\ikernel.ex_ -> C:\DRIVERS\WIRELESS LAN\DRIVER\ikernel.ex_
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\WIRELESS LAN\DRIVER\layout.bin -> C:\DRIVERS\WIRELESS LAN\DRIVER\layout.bin
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\WIRELESS LAN\DRIVER\Setup.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\WIRELESS LAN\DRIVER\Setup.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\WIRELESS LAN\DRIVER\Setup.ini -> C:\DRIVERS\WIRELESS LAN\DRIVER\Setup.ini
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\WIRELESS LAN\DRIVER\Setup.inx -> C:\DRIVERS\WIRELESS LAN\DRIVER\Setup.inx
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\WIRELESS LAN\DRIVER\Version.txt -> C:\DRIVERS\WIRELESS LAN\DRIVER\Version.txt
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\WIRELESS LAN\UTILITY\data1.cab -> C:\DRIVERS\WIRELESS LAN\UTILITY\data1.cab
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\WIRELESS LAN\UTILITY\data1.hdr -> C:\DRIVERS\WIRELESS LAN\UTILITY\data1.hdr
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\WIRELESS LAN\UTILITY\data2.cab -> C:\DRIVERS\WIRELESS LAN\UTILITY\data2.cab
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\WIRELESS LAN\UTILITY\ikernel.ex_ -> C:\DRIVERS\WIRELESS LAN\UTILITY\ikernel.ex_
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\WIRELESS LAN\UTILITY\layout.bin -> C:\DRIVERS\WIRELESS LAN\UTILITY\layout.bin
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\WIRELESS LAN\UTILITY\Setup.exe -> C:\DRIVERS\WIRELESS LAN\UTILITY\Setup.exe
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\WIRELESS LAN\UTILITY\Setup.ini -> C:\DRIVERS\WIRELESS LAN\UTILITY\Setup.ini
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\WIRELESS LAN\UTILITY\Setup.inx -> C:\DRIVERS\WIRELESS LAN\UTILITY\Setup.inx
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\DRIVERS\WIRELESS LAN\UTILITY\Version.txt -> C:\DRIVERS\WIRELESS LAN\UTILITY\Version.txt
1874 File(s) copied


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

OK, it restored everything it removed by mistake

we won't be using combofix again on this computer in case of any more errors

*Follow these steps to uninstall Combofix and the other tools it downloaded to remove the malware*
* Click *START* then * RUN*
* Now type *Combofix /Uninstall * in the runbox and click *OK*. Note the *space *between the *X* and the */U*, it needs to be there.









are you still getting any problems, if so exactly waht


----------



## chris_m (Nov 20, 2009)

Its the same as before. When i run taskmgr.exe it sucks up all my CPU


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

does it still do it when you disable Kaspersky


----------



## chris_m (Nov 20, 2009)

Yes. I disabled it and tried completely exiting it.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

starting to sound like a videa card driver fault from searches
lets see what shows in event viewer logs

Download *RSIT* (random's system information tool) from here to your desktop, then click on the *RSIT.exe* to start the scan.

If necessary allow it to locate or download a copy of HijackThis as needed.

Once the scan completes a textbox will open - copy/paste those contents here for review please. The log can also be found at C:\rsit\log.txt.

*RSIT will also create a second log*, info.txt, which will be minimized to your taskbar. Post that here as well please (it will also be stored at C:\rsit\info.txt).

You can use separate posts here when replying and posting the log files if needed.


----------



## chris_m (Nov 20, 2009)

log.txt

Logfile of random's system information tool 1.06 (written by random/random)
Run by chris at 2009-12-02 17:43:13
Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 3
System drive C: has 18 GB (19%) free of 95 GB
Total RAM: 1407 MB (39% free)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 5:44:54 PM, on 12/2/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ACS.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVMVFM\LVPrcSrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\svcadmin.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\avp.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Power Management\CeEPwrSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DVDRAMSV.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\EPSON\EPW!3 SSRP\E_S40RP7.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InterVideo\RegMgr\iviRegMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVCOMSER\LVComSer.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McSACore.exe
C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero8\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\IoctlSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\SPOOL\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\HPZipm12.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Protexis\License Service\PsiService_2.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\SeaPort\SeaPort.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\E-KEY\CeEKey.exe
C:\Program Files\EzButton\EzButton.EXE
C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apoint.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TouchPad\TPTray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Touch and Launch\PadExe.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Power Management\CePMTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 9.0\Acrobat\Acrotray.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apntex.exe
C:\Program Files\UsbBoost\TurboHddUsb.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\avp.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSCDSPD\toscdspd.exe
C:\Program Files\RocketDock\RocketDock.exe
C:\Program Files\PeerBlock\peerblock.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RAMASST.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Widgets\YahooWidgets.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logishrd\KHAL2\KHALMNPR.EXE
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Widgets\YahooWidgets.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\klwtblfs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskmgr.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\chris\Desktop\RSIT.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\chris.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://google.atcomet.com/b/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = 63.251.15.23:80
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = local
O2 - BHO: ContributeBHO Class - {074C1DC5-9320-4A9A-947D-C042949C6216} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\/Adobe Contribute CS4/contributeieplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: BitComet ClickCapture - {39F7E362-828A-4B5A-BCAF-5B79BFDFEA60} - C:\Program Files\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.3.7.16.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: IEVkbdBHO - {59273AB4-E7D3-40F9-A1A8-6FA9CCA1862C} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\ievkbd.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswshx.dll
O2 - BHO: Search Helper - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SEPsearchhelperie.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Conversion Toolbar Helper - {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.1.1309.3572\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: McAfee SiteAdvisor BHO - {B164E929-A1B6-4A06-B104-2CD0E90A88FF} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\siteadvisor\mcieplg.dll
O2 - BHO: WOT Helper - {C920E44A-7F78-4E64-BDD7-A57026E7FEB7} - C:\Program Files\WOT\WOT.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {E15A8DC0-8516-42A1-81EA-DC94EC1ACF10} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O2 - BHO: link filter bho - {E33CF602-D945-461A-83F0-819F76A199F8} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\klwtbbho.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O2 - BHO: SmartSelect - {F4971EE7-DAA0-4053-9964-665D8EE6A077} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O3 - Toolbar: WOT - {71576546-354D-41c9-AAE8-31F2EC22BF0D} - C:\Program Files\WOT\WOT.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Windows Live Toolbar - {21FA44EF-376D-4D53-9B0F-8A89D3229068} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Adobe PDF - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Contribute Toolbar - {517BDDE4-E3A7-4570-B21E-2B52B6139FC7} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\/Adobe Contribute CS4/contributeieplugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee SiteAdvisor Toolbar - {0EBBBE48-BAD4-4B4C-8E5A-516ABECAE064} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\siteadvisor\mcieplg.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CeEKEY] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\E-KEY\CeEKey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EzButton] C:\Program Files\EzButton\EzButton.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apoint] C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apoint.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPNF] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TouchPad\TPTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PadTouch] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Touch and Launch\PadExe.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CeEPOWER] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Power Management\CePMTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdobeCS4ServiceManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\CS4ServiceManager\CS4ServiceManager.exe" -launchedbylogin
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Acrobat Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 9.0\Acrobat\Acrobat_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acrobat Assistant 8.0] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 9.0\Acrobat\Acrotray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe_ID0ENQBO] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Adobe\Adobe Version Cue CS4\Server\bin\VersionCueCS4Tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UsbBoost] C:\Program Files\UsbBoost\TurboHddUsb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVP] "C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\avp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kernel and Hardware Abstraction Layer] KHALMNPR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TOSCDSPD] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSCDSPD\toscdspd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [RocketDock] "C:\Program Files\RocketDock\RocketDock.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [igndlm.exe] C:\Program Files\Download Manager\DLM.exe /windowsstart /startifwork
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PeerBlock] C:\Program Files\PeerBlock\peerblock.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Yahoo! Widgets.lnk = C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Widgets\YahooWidgets.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech SetPoint.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
O4 - Global Startup: RAMASST.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\system32\RAMASST.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload &with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all video with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddVideo.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddAllLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Anti-Banner - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\ie_banner_deny.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Append Link Target to Existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppendSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Append to Existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert Link Target to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECaptureSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Blog This - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Blog This in Windows Live Writer - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Create Mobile Favorite - {2EAF5BB1-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\Microsoft ActiveSync\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\Microsoft ActiveSync\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Create Mobile Favorite... - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\Microsoft ActiveSync\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: &Virtual keyboard - {4248FE82-7FCB-46AC-B270-339F08212110} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\klwtbbho.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: URLs c&heck - {CCF151D8-D089-449F-A5A4-D9909053F20F} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\klwtbbho.dll
O9 - Extra button: BitComet - {D18A0B52-D63C-4ed0-AFC6-C1E3DC1AF43A} - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.3.7.16.dll/206 (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1234139226015
O16 - DPF: {EF791A6B-FC12-4C68-99EF-FB9E207A39E6} - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/iss-loc/mcfscan/2,2,0,5652/mcfscan.cab
O18 - Protocol: intu-qt2008 - {05E53CE9-66C8-4A9E-A99F-FDB7A8E7B596} - C:\Program Files\QuickTax 2008\ic2008pp.dll
O18 - Protocol: sacore - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\siteadvisor\mcieplg.dll
O18 - Protocol: wot - {C2A44D6B-CB9F-4663-88A6-DF2F26E4D952} - C:\Program Files\WOT\WOT.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\AVP9\mzvkbd3.dll
O23 - Service: Atheros Configuration Service (ACS) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ACS.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Version Cue CS4 - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Adobe Version Cue CS4\Server\bin\VersionCueCS4.exe
O23 - Service: Anyplace Control Security - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\svcadmin.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: Kaspersky Internet Security (AVP) - Kaspersky Lab - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\avp.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: CeEPwrSvc - COMPAL ELECTRONIC INC. - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Power Management\CeEPwrSvc.exe
O23 - Service: ConfigFree Service (CFSvcs) - TOSHIBA CORPORATION - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
O23 - Service: Defragmentation-Service (DfSdkS) - mst software GmbH, Germany - C:\Program Files\Ashampoo\Ashampoo WinOptimizer 6\Dfsdks.exe
O23 - Service: DVD-RAM_Service - Matsu****a Electric Industrial Co., Ltd. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\DVDRAMSV.exe
O23 - Service: EPSON V3 Service4(01) (EPSON_PM_RPCV4_01) - SEIKO EPSON CORPORATION - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\EPSON\EPW!3 SSRP\E_S40RP7.EXE
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Acresso Software Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate1ca1d7f8419bf94) (gupdate1ca1d7f8419bf94) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: IviRegMgr - InterVideo - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InterVideo\RegMgr\iviRegMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: Logitech Bluetooth Service (LBTServ) - Logitech, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\Bluetooth\LBTServ.exe
O23 - Service: LVCOMSer - Logitech Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVCOMSER\LVComSer.exe
O23 - Service: Process Monitor (LVPrcSrv) - Logitech Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVMVFM\LVPrcSrv.exe
O23 - Service: LVSrvLauncher - Logitech Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\SrvLnch\SrvLnch.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SiteAdvisor Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McSACore.exe
O23 - Service: Nero BackItUp Scheduler 3 - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero8\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nero\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: PLFlash DeviceIoControl Service - Prolific Technology Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\IoctlSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\SPOOL\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Protexis Licensing V2 (PSI_SVC_2) - Protexis Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Protexis\License Service\PsiService_2.exe
O23 - Service: VNC Server Version 4 (WinVNC4) - RealVNC Ltd. - C:\Program Files\RealVNC\VNC4\WinVNC4.exe


----------



## chris_m (Nov 20, 2009)

--
End of file - 17628 bytes

======Scheduled tasks folder======

C:\WINDOWS\tasks\Google Software Updater.job

======Registry dump======

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{074C1DC5-9320-4A9A-947D-C042949C6216}]
ContributeBHO Class - C:\Program Files\Adobe\/Adobe Contribute CS4/contributeieplugin.dll [2008-09-10 136560]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3}]
Adobe PDF Link Helper - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll [2009-02-27 75128]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA}]
RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer - C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll [2009-09-11 329312]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{39F7E362-828A-4B5A-BCAF-5B79BFDFEA60}]
BitComet Helper - C:\Program Files\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.3.7.16.dll [2009-07-16 664888]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F}]
Spybot-S&D IE Protection - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll [2009-01-26 1879896]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{59273AB4-E7D3-40F9-A1A8-6FA9CCA1862C}]
IEVkbdBHO Class - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\ievkbd.dll [2009-10-20 68112]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB}]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890}]
DriveLetterAccess - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswshx.dll [2004-07-20 118842]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B}]
Search Helper - C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SEPsearchhelperie.dll [2009-05-19 137600]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6}]
Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll [2009-03-30 403824]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910}]
Adobe PDF Conversion Toolbar Helper - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll [2009-02-27 349576]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D}]
Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.1.1309.3572\swg.dll [2009-08-15 668656]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{B164E929-A1B6-4A06-B104-2CD0E90A88FF}]
McAfee SiteAdvisor BHO - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\siteadvisor\mcieplg.dll [2009-02-13 150032]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{C920E44A-7F78-4E64-BDD7-A57026E7FEB7}]
WOT Helper - C:\Program Files\WOT\WOT.dll [2009-01-28 1421984]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9}]
Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll [2009-10-11 41760]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{E15A8DC0-8516-42A1-81EA-DC94EC1ACF10}]
Windows Live Toolbar Helper - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll [2009-02-06 1068904]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{E33CF602-D945-461A-83F0-819F76A199F8}]
FilterBHO Class - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\klwtbbho.dll [2009-10-20 268816]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C}]
JQSIEStartDetectorImpl Class - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll [2009-10-11 73728]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{F4971EE7-DAA0-4053-9964-665D8EE6A077}]
SmartSelect Class - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll [2009-02-27 349576]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar]
{71576546-354D-41c9-AAE8-31F2EC22BF0D} - WOT - C:\Program Files\WOT\WOT.dll [2009-01-28 1421984]
{21FA44EF-376D-4D53-9B0F-8A89D3229068} - &Windows Live Toolbar - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll [2009-02-06 1068904]
{47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - Adobe PDF - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll [2009-02-27 349576]
{517BDDE4-E3A7-4570-B21E-2B52B6139FC7} - Contribute Toolbar - C:\Program Files\Adobe\/Adobe Contribute CS4/contributeieplugin.dll [2008-09-10 136560]
{0EBBBE48-BAD4-4B4C-8E5A-516ABECAE064} - McAfee SiteAdvisor Toolbar - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\siteadvisor\mcieplg.dll [2009-02-13 150032]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"ATIPTA"=C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe [2004-07-10 339968]
"CeEKEY"=C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\E-KEY\CeEKey.exe [2004-06-14 638976]
"EzButton"=C:\Program Files\EzButton\EzButton.EXE [2004-05-13 712704]
"Apoint"=C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apoint.exe [2003-10-30 192512]
"TPNF"=C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TouchPad\TPTray.exe [2004-03-14 53248]
"dla"=C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe [2004-07-20 122939]
"PadTouch"=C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Touch and Launch\PadExe.exe [2004-02-03 1089589]
"AppleSyncNotifier"=C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe [2009-08-13 177440]
"CeEPOWER"=C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Power Management\CePMTray.exe [2004-08-19 135168]
"AdobeCS4ServiceManager"=C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\CS4ServiceManager\CS4ServiceManager.exe [2008-08-14 611712]
"Adobe Acrobat Speed Launcher"=C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 9.0\Acrobat\Acrobat_sl.exe [2009-02-27 38768]
"Acrobat Assistant 8.0"=C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 9.0\Acrobat\Acrotray.exe [2009-02-27 640376]
"Adobe_ID0ENQBO"=C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Adobe\Adobe Version Cue CS4\Server\bin\VersionCueCS4Tray.exe [2008-08-15 378224]
"UsbBoost"=C:\Program Files\UsbBoost\TurboHddUsb.exe [2009-07-04 3788800]
"TkBellExe"=C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe [2009-09-11 198160]
"AVP"=C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\avp.exe [2009-10-20 340456]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"=C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe [2009-10-11 149280]
"Kernel and Hardware Abstraction Layer"=C:\WINDOWS\KHALMNPR.EXE [2009-06-17 55824]
"QuickTime Task"=C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe [2009-11-10 417792]
"iTunesHelper"=C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe [2009-11-12 141600]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"TOSCDSPD"=C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSCDSPD\toscdspd.exe [2003-09-05 65536]
"RocketDock"=C:\Program Files\RocketDock\RocketDock.exe [2007-09-02 495616]
"igndlm.exe"=C:\Program Files\Download Manager\DLM.exe [2009-05-14 1103216]
"swg"=C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe [2009-08-15 39408]
"PeerBlock"=C:\Program Files\PeerBlock\peerblock.exe [2009-09-28 1524824]
"ctfmon.exe"=C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe [2008-04-13 15360]

C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup
Logitech SetPoint.lnk - C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
RAMASST.lnk - C:\WINDOWS\system32\RAMASST.exe

C:\Documents and Settings\chris\Start Menu\Programs\Startup
Yahoo! Widgets.lnk - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Widgets\YahooWidgets.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows]
"AppInit_DLLS"="C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\AVP9\mzvkbd3.dll"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\klogon]
C:\WINDOWS\system32\klogon.dll [2009-10-20 219664]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\LBTWlgn]
c:\program files\common files\logishrd\bluetooth\LBTWlgn.dll [2009-07-20 72208]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad]
WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll [2006-10-18 133632]
UPnPMonitor - {e57ce738-33e8-4c51-8354-bb4de9d215d1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\upnpui.dll [2008-04-13 239616]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\WdfLoadGroup]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\network\MpfService]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\network\WdfLoadGroup]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System]
"dontdisplaylastusername"=0
"legalnoticecaption"=
"legalnoticetext"=
"shutdownwithoutlogon"=1
"undockwithoutlogon"=1

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\explorer]
"NoDriveTypeAutoRun"=323
"NoDriveAutoRun"=67108863
"NoDrives"=0

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\explorer]
"NoResolveTrack"=
"HonorAutoRunSetting"=
"NoDriveTypeAutoRun"=
"NoDriveAutoRun"=
"NoDrives"=

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\authorizedapplications\list]
"%windir%\system32\sessmgr.exe"="%windir%\system32\sessmgr.exe:*:enabledxpsp2res.dll,-22019"
"%windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe"="%windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe:*:Enabledxpsp3res.dll,-20000"
"C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\OUTLOOK.EXE"="C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\OUTLOOK.EXE:*:Enabled:Microsoft Office Outlook"
"C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTE.EXE"="C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTE.EXE:*:Enabled:Microsoft Office OneNote"
"C:\Program Files\Corel\DVD9\WinDVD.exe"="C:\Program Files\Corel\DVD9\WinDVD.exe:*:Enabled:WinDVD"
"C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\java.exe"="C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\java.exe:*:Enabled:Java(TM) Platform SE binary"
"C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe"="C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe:*:Enabled:Bonjour"
"C:\Documents and Settings\chris\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\www.macromedia.com\bin\octoshape\octoshape.exe"="C:\Documents and Settings\chris\Application Data\Macromedia\Flash Player\www.macromedia.com\bin\octoshape\octoshape.exe:*:Enabled:Octoshape add-in for Adobe Flash Player"
"C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\wlcsdk.exe"="C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\wlcsdk.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Live Call"
"C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe"="C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Live Messenger"
"C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Sync\WindowsLiveSync.exe"="C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Sync\WindowsLiveSync.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Live Sync"
"C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe"="C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe:*:Enabled:BitComet - a BitTorrent Client"
"C:\Program Files\FreeCall.com\FreeCall\FreeCall.exe"="C:\Program Files\FreeCall.com\FreeCall\FreeCall.exe:*:Enabled:FreeCall"
"C:\WINDOWS\system32\dpvsetup.exe"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\dpvsetup.exe:*:Enabled:Microsoft DirectPlay Voice Test"
"C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\CS4ServiceManager\CS4ServiceManager.exe"="C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\CS4ServiceManager\CS4ServiceManager.exe:*:Enabled:Adobe CSI CS4"
"C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Adobe Version Cue CS4\Server\bin\VersionCueCS4.exe"="C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Adobe Version Cue CS4\Server\bin\VersionCueCS4.exe:*:Enabled:Adobe Version Cue CS4 Server"
"C:\Program Files\uTorrent\uTorrent.exe"="C:\Program Files\uTorrent\uTorrent.exe:*:Enabled:µTorrent"
"C:\Program Files\My Mobile\MyMobiler\MyMobiler.exe"="C:\Program Files\My Mobile\MyMobiler\MyMobiler.exe:*:Enabled:My Mobile - My Mobiler"
"C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\rapimgr.exe"="C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\rapimgr.exe:169.254.2.0/255.255.255.0:Enabled:ActiveSync RAPI Manager"
"C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\wcescomm.exe"="C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\wcescomm.exe:169.254.2.0/255.255.255.0:Enabled:ActiveSync Connection Manager"
"C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\WCESMgr.exe"="C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\WCESMgr.exe:169.254.2.0/255.255.255.0:Enabled:ActiveSync Application"
"C:\Program Files\RealVNC\VNC4\winvnc4.exe"="C:\Program Files\RealVNC\VNC4\winvnc4.exe:*:Enabled:VNC Server"
"C:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLC\vlc.exe"="C:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLC\vlc.exe:*:Enabled:VLC media player"
"C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunes.exe"="C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunes.exe:*:Enabled:iTunes"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\domainprofile\authorizedapplications\list]
"%windir%\system32\sessmgr.exe"="%windir%\system32\sessmgr.exe:*:enabledxpsp2res.dll,-22019"
"%windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe"="%windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe:*:Enabledxpsp3res.dll,-20000"
"C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\wlcsdk.exe"="C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\wlcsdk.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Live Call"
"C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe"="C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Live Messenger"
"C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Sync\WindowsLiveSync.exe"="C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Sync\WindowsLiveSync.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Live Sync"
"C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\rapimgr.exe"="C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\rapimgr.exe:169.254.2.0/255.255.255.0:Enabled:ActiveSync RAPI Manager"
"C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\wcescomm.exe"="C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\wcescomm.exe:169.254.2.0/255.255.255.0:Enabled:ActiveSync Connection Manager"
"C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\WCESMgr.exe"="C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\WCESMgr.exe:169.254.2.0/255.255.255.0:Enabled:ActiveSync Application"

======List of files/folders created in the last 1 months======

2009-12-02 17:43:13 ----D---- C:\rsit
2009-11-28 16:48:18 ----SD---- C:\ComboFix
2009-11-28 11:08:54 ----D---- C:\DRIVERS
2009-11-28 11:08:54 ----A---- C:\DeQuarantine.txt
2009-11-25 19:35:37 ----A---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\unrar.dll
2009-11-25 19:35:23 ----D---- C:\Program Files\K-Lite Codec Pack
2009-11-25 16:24:47 ----D---- C:\Program Files\iPod
2009-11-25 16:24:26 ----D---- C:\Program Files\iTunes
2009-11-25 08:01:00 ----HDC---- C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB976098-v2$
2009-11-25 07:58:44 ----HDC---- C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB973687$
2009-11-22 20:21:23 ----A---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\brinsstr.dll
2009-11-22 20:21:04 ----N---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\BrWiaNCp.dll
2009-11-22 20:21:03 ----N---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\Brnsplg.dll
2009-11-22 20:21:03 ----N---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\BrNetSti.dll
2009-11-22 20:20:43 ----N---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\NSSearch.dll
2009-11-22 20:20:43 ----N---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\BrMuSNMP.dll
2009-11-22 20:20:43 ----N---- C:\WINDOWS\brunin03.dll
2009-11-22 20:20:43 ----D---- C:\Program Files\Brother
2009-11-22 20:18:32 ----D---- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Brother
2009-11-20 20:20:03 ----A---- C:\Boot.bak
2009-11-20 20:19:39 ----RASHD---- C:\cmdcons
2009-11-20 20:11:14 ----D---- C:\WINDOWS\ERDNT
2009-11-12 12:02:08 ----D---- C:\Documents and Settings\chris\Application Data\DVD Profiler
2009-11-12 11:58:31 ----D---- C:\Program Files\DVD Profiler
2009-11-11 10:59:20 ----D---- C:\Program Files\Collectorz.com
2009-11-10 16:34:02 ----HDC---- C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB969947$
2009-11-08 23:04:42 ----D---- C:\Program Files\PeerBlock
2009-11-07 20:24:15 ----D---- C:\Program Files\Lavalys
2009-11-03 20:15:42 ----A---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\javaws.exe
2009-11-03 20:15:42 ----A---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\javaw.exe
2009-11-03 20:15:42 ----A---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\java.exe
2009-11-03 08:11:40 ----HDC---- C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB971513$

======List of files/folders modified in the last 1 months======

2009-12-02 17:41:27 ----D---- C:\Program Files\BitComet
2009-12-02 17:40:23 ----D---- C:\WINDOWS\Temp
2009-12-02 17:18:29 ----D---- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox
2009-12-02 17:11:37 ----D---- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Kaspersky Lab
2009-12-02 17:10:05 ----D---- C:\WINDOWS\Prefetch
2009-12-02 17:06:16 ----SD---- C:\WINDOWS\Tasks
2009-12-02 17:05:49 ----RAD---- C:\WINDOWS
2009-12-02 17:02:53 ----A---- C:\WINDOWS\SchedLgU.Txt
2009-12-02 13:54:51 ----D---- C:\Documents and Settings\chris\Application Data\vlc
2009-12-02 11:02:35 ----D---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot2
2009-12-02 03:44:33 ----D---- C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET
2009-12-02 03:42:01 ----RSD---- C:\WINDOWS\assembly
2009-12-02 01:36:24 ----D---- C:\Downloads
2009-12-02 00:20:28 ----SHD---- C:\System Volume Information
2009-12-02 00:20:24 ----SD---- C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files
2009-12-01 23:44:49 ----D---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\Restore
2009-12-01 23:37:10 ----SHD---- C:\WINDOWS\Installer
2009-12-01 23:30:34 ----D---- C:\WINDOWS\system32
2009-12-01 23:30:34 ----A---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\PerfStringBackup.INI
2009-12-01 23:28:38 ----D---- C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS
2009-12-01 22:49:29 ----D---- C:\Program Files\Microsoft.NET
2009-12-01 21:44:53 ----RD---- C:\Program Files
2009-12-01 18:54:59 ----A---- C:\WINDOWS\BRWMARK.INI
2009-12-01 18:54:59 ----A---- C:\WINDOWS\BRPP2KA.INI
2009-11-30 18:42:13 ----D---- C:\Documents and Settings\chris\Application Data\dvdcss
2009-11-30 00:30:48 ----D---- C:\Program Files\Google
2009-11-30 00:10:36 ----D---- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Google Updater
2009-11-29 10:04:47 ----D---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers
2009-11-28 11:13:54 ----D---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\config
2009-11-25 19:31:32 ----A---- C:\WINDOWS\NeroDigital.ini
2009-11-25 17:38:37 ----D---- C:\Program Files\SpeedFan
2009-11-25 16:24:41 ----D---- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple
2009-11-25 14:11:18 ----D---- C:\Program Files\QuickTime
2009-11-25 08:02:02 ----HD---- C:\WINDOWS\inf
2009-11-25 07:58:57 ----RSHDC---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache
2009-11-25 07:57:23 ----HD---- C:\WINDOWS\$hf_mig$
2009-11-24 07:43:06 ----A---- C:\WINDOWS\system.ini
2009-11-24 03:52:29 ----D---- C:\WINDOWS\AppPatch
2009-11-24 03:52:18 ----D---- C:\Program Files\Common Files
2009-11-24 01:14:21 ----A---- C:\WINDOWS\MagicTranslator.ini
2009-11-22 20:24:50 ----D---- C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield
2009-11-22 20:24:43 ----HD---- C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information
2009-11-22 20:21:43 ----DC---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRVSTORE
2009-11-20 20:20:03 ----RASH---- C:\boot.ini
2009-11-14 21:03:56 ----D---- C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy
2009-11-14 01:07:10 ----D---- C:\Documents and Settings\chris\Application Data\IGN_DLM
2009-11-11 12:13:18 ----D---- C:\Program Files\EPSON Print CD
2009-11-11 10:54:38 ----A---- C:\WINDOWS\EPSONCD.INI
2009-11-10 18:57:49 ----HD---- C:\Program Files\InstallJammer Registry
2009-11-10 18:57:48 ----D---- C:\Documents and Settings\chris\Application Data\play2p
2009-11-10 18:43:59 ----D---- C:\WINDOWS\Debug
2009-11-10 16:32:56 ----D---- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft Help
2009-11-09 23:28:49 ----D---- C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd
2009-11-09 23:27:20 ----D---- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Logishrd
2009-11-09 23:25:22 ----D---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\ReinstallBackups
2009-11-09 09:40:41 ----SD---- C:\Documents and Settings\chris\Application Data\Microsoft
2009-11-05 11:36:21 ----A---- C:\WINDOWS\system32\MRT.exe
2009-11-03 20:14:25 ----D---- C:\Program Files\Java
2009-11-03 08:10:52 ----D---- C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer

======List of drivers (R=Running, S=Stopped, 0=Boot, 1=System, 2=Auto, 3=Demand, 4=Disabled)======

R1 ElbyCDIO;ElbyCDIO Driver; C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\ElbyCDIO.sys [2009-02-17 24232]
R1 FNETURPX;FNETURPX; C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\FNETURPX.SYS [2009-07-04 7936]
R1 intelppm;Intel Processor Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\intelppm.sys [2008-04-13 36352]
R1 kbdhid;Keyboard HID Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\kbdhid.sys [2008-04-13 14592]
R1 kl1;Kl1; \??\C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\kl1.sys []
R1 KLIF;Kaspersky Lab Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\klif.sys [2009-11-16 315408]
R1 meiudf;meiudf; C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\meiudf.sys [2003-10-24 90416]
R1 SCDEmu;SCDEmu; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\SCDEmu.sys [2009-07-26 58908]
R1 SrvcEKIOMngr;SrvcEKIOMngr; C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\EKIoMngr.sys [2004-07-30 6400]
R1 SrvcEPECioctl;SrvcEPECioctl; C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\ECioctl.sys [2004-08-19 5248]
R1 SrvcEPIOMngr;SrvcEPIOMngr; C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\EPIoMngr.sys [2004-07-30 6400]
R1 SrvcSSIOMngr;SrvcSSIOMngr; C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\SSIoMngr.sys [2004-07-30 6400]
R1 SrvcTPIOMngr;SrvcTPIOMngr; C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\TPIoMngr.sys [2004-07-30 6400]
R1 sscdbhk5;sscdbhk5; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\sscdbhk5.sys [2004-07-14 5627]
R1 ssrtln;ssrtln; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ssrtln.sys [2004-07-14 23545]
R1 Tcpip6;Microsoft IPv6 Protocol Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\tcpip6.sys [2008-06-20 225856]
R2 adfs;adfs; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\adfs.sys [2008-08-14 74720]
R2 Aspi32;Aspi32; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Aspi32.sys [1999-09-10 25244]
R2 drvnddm;drvnddm; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\drvnddm.sys [2004-07-14 40448]
R2 fssfltr;FssFltr; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\fssfltr_tdi.sys [2009-02-06 55152]
R2 irda;IrDA Protocol; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\irda.sys [2008-04-13 88192]
R2 LBeepKE;LBeepKE; C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\LBeepKE.sys [2008-12-18 10384]
R2 MDC8021X;AEGIS Protocol (IEEE 802.1x) v2.3.1.10; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mdc8021x.sys [2009-02-08 15890]
R2 Netdevio;TOSHIBA Network Device Usermode I/O Protocol; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\netdevio.sys [2003-01-29 12032]
R2 regi;regi; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\regi.sys [2007-04-17 11032]
R2 tfsnboio;tfsnboio; C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfsnboio.sys [2004-07-20 25723]
R2 tfsncofs;tfsncofs; C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfsncofs.sys [2004-07-20 34843]
R2 tfsndrct;tfsndrct; C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfsndrct.sys [2004-07-20 4123]
R2 tfsndres;tfsndres; C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfsndres.sys [2004-07-20 2239]
R2 tfsnifs;tfsnifs; C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfsnifs.sys [2004-07-20 86138]
R2 tfsnopio;tfsnopio; C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfsnopio.sys [2004-07-20 14587]
R2 tfsnpool;tfsnpool; C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfsnpool.sys [2004-07-20 6363]
R2 tfsnudf;tfsnudf; C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfsnudf.sys [2004-07-20 98714]
R2 tfsnudfa;tfsnudfa; C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfsnudfa.sys [2004-07-20 100603]
R3 Afc;PPdus ASPI Shell; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Afc.sys [2005-02-23 11776]
R3 ALCXSENS;Service for WDM 3D Audio Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ALCXSENS.SYS [2003-12-11 391424]
R3 ALCXWDM;Service for Realtek AC97 Audio (WDM); C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ALCXWDM.SYS [2004-02-18 610988]
R3 AnyDVD;AnyDVD; C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\AnyDVD.sys [2009-05-26 104384]
R3 ApfiltrService;Alps Pointing-device Filter Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\Apfiltr.sys [2004-05-08 101833]
R3 AR5416;Atheros AR5008 Wireless Network Adapter Service; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\athw.sys [2009-03-27 1529600]
R3 Arp1394;1394 ARP Client Protocol; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\arp1394.sys [2008-04-13 60800]
R3 ati2mtag;ati2mtag; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ati2mtag.sys [2004-07-10 747008]
R3 CmBatt;Microsoft ACPI Control Method Battery Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\CmBatt.sys [2008-04-13 13952]
R3 DKbFltr;Dritek HotKey Keyboard Filter Driver; C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\DKbFltr.sys [2004-01-12 17497]
R3 EMSCR;EMSCR; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\EMS7SK.sys [2004-06-24 58240]
R3 EPOWER;Compal E-POWER Driver; C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\hkdrv.sys [2004-10-04 4224]
R3 ESDCR;ESDCR; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ESD7SK.sys [2004-07-11 36480]
R3 ESMCR;ESMCR; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ESM7SK.sys [2004-07-11 330624]
R3 GEARAspiWDM;GEAR ASPI Filter Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\GEARAspiWDM.sys [2009-05-18 26600]
R3 HidUsb;Microsoft HID Class Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\hidusb.sys [2008-04-13 10368]
R3 Iviaspi;IVI ASPI Shell; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\iviaspi.sys [2005-09-20 10368]
R3 klim5;Kaspersky Anti-Virus NDIS Filter; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\klim5.sys [2009-09-14 32272]
R3 klmouflt;Kaspersky Lab KLMOUFLT; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\klmouflt.sys [2009-10-02 19472]
R3 LEqdUsb;Logitech SetPoint Unifying KMDF USB Filter; C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\LEqdUsb.Sys [2009-06-17 40720]
R3 LHidEqd;Logitech SetPoint Unifying KMDF HID Filter; C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\LHidEqd.Sys [2009-06-17 10384]
R3 LHidFilt;Logitech SetPoint KMDF HID Filter Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\LHidFilt.Sys [2009-06-17 35472]
R3 LMouFilt;Logitech SetPoint KMDF Mouse Filter Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\LMouFilt.Sys [2009-06-17 37392]
R3 LVPr2Mon;Logitech LVPr2Mon Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\LVPr2Mon.sys [2007-10-11 25624]
R3 mouhid;Mouse HID Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys [2001-08-17 12160]
R3 NIC1394;1394 Net Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nic1394.sys [2008-04-13 61824]
R3 pbfilter;pbfilter; \??\C:\Program Files\PeerBlock\pbfilter.sys []
R3 Pfc;Padus ASPI Shell; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\pfc.sys [2003-09-19 10368]
R3 Rasirda;WAN Miniport (IrDA); C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\rasirda.sys [2001-08-17 19584]
R3 tunmp;Microsoft Tun Miniport Adapter Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\tunmp.sys [2008-04-13 12288]
R3 usbccgp;Microsoft USB Generic Parent Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbccgp.sys [2008-04-13 32128]
R3 usbehci;Microsoft USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller Miniport Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys [2008-04-13 30208]
R3 usbhub;USB2 Enabled Hub; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys [2008-04-13 59520]
R3 usbohci;Microsoft USB Open Host Controller Miniport Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbohci.sys [2008-04-13 17152]
R3 vncmirror;vncmirror; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\vncmirror.sys [2008-06-12 4608]
R3 Wdf01000;Wdf01000; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\Wdf01000.sys [2006-11-02 492000]
S3 AgereSoftModem;TOSHIBA V92 Software Modem; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\AGRSM.sys [2004-02-20 1265388]
S3 AR5211;Atheros Wireless Network Adapter Service; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ar5211.sys [2004-05-27 390944]
S3 Bridge;MAC Bridge; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\bridge.sys [2008-04-13 71552]
S3 BridgeMP;MAC Bridge Miniport; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\bridge.sys [2008-04-13 71552]
S3 catchme;catchme; \??\C:\DOCUME~1\chris\LOCALS~1\Temp\catchme.sys []
S3 CCDECODE;Closed Caption Decoder; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\CCDECODE.sys [2008-04-13 17024]
S3 DlinkUDSMBus;DlinkUDSMBus; C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\DlinkUDSMBus.sys []
S3 ENTECH;ENTECH; \??\C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ENTECH.sys []
S3 FilterService;UVC Filter Service; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\lvuvcflt.sys [2007-05-11 22560]
S3 FNETTBOH;FNETTBOH; C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\FNETTBOH.SYS [2009-07-04 23680]
S3 LVcKap;Logitech AEC Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\LVcKap.sys [2007-10-19 2109976]
S3 LVMVDrv;Logitech Machine Vision Engine Loader; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\LVMVDrv.sys [2007-10-11 2142488]
S3 lvpopflt;Logitech POP Suppression Filter; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\lvpopflt.sys [2007-05-11 1921184]
S3 LVUSBSta;Logitech USB Monitor Filter; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\LVUSBSta.sys [2007-10-11 41752]
S3 LVUVC;QuickCam for Notebooks Pro(UVC); C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\lvuvc.sys [2007-05-11 3580832]
S3 motccgp;Motorola USB Composite Device Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\motccgp.sys [2008-08-21 18688]
S3 motccgpfl;MotCcgpFlService; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\motccgpfl.sys [2008-08-21 8320]
S3 motmodem;Motorola USB CDC ACM Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\motmodem.sys [2007-06-18 23680]
S3 motport;Motorola USB Diagnostic Port; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\motport.sys [2007-06-18 23680]
S3 MSTEE;Microsoft Streaming Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MSTEE.sys [2008-04-13 5504]
S3 NABTSFEC;NABTS/FEC VBI Codec; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\NABTSFEC.sys [2008-04-13 85248]
S3 NdisIP;Microsoft TV/Video Connection; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\NdisIP.sys [2008-04-13 10880]
S3 RTL8023;Realtek RTL8139/810x/8169/8110 all in one NDIS NT Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\Rtlnic51.sys [2003-08-13 65280]
S3 RTL8023xp;Realtek 10/100/1000 PCI NIC Family NDIS XP Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\Rtnicxp.sys [2009-03-25 130432]
S3 rtl8139;Realtek RTL8139(A/B/C)-based PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter NT Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\RTL8139.SYS [2004-08-03 20992]
S3 sdbus;sdbus; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\sdbus.sys [2008-04-13 79232]
S3 SLIP;BDA Slip De-Framer; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\SLIP.sys [2008-04-13 11136]
S3 SMCIRDA;SMC IrCC Miniport Device Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\smcirda.sys [2002-11-05 39424]
S3 streamip;BDA IPSink; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\StreamIP.sys [2008-04-13 15232]
S3 tbhsd;Tunebite High-Speed Dubbing; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\tbhsd.sys [2008-11-04 43552]
S3 TBiosDrv;TBiosDrv; \??\C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\Tbiosdrv.sys []


----------



## chris_m (Nov 20, 2009)

S3 USBAAPL;Apple Mobile USB Driver; C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\usbaapl.sys [2009-08-28 40448]
S3 usbaudio;USB Audio Driver (WDM); C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbaudio.sys [2008-04-13 60032]
S3 usbprint;Microsoft USB PRINTER Class; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbprint.sys [2008-04-13 25856]
S3 usbscan;USB Scanner Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbscan.sys [2008-04-13 15104]
S3 USBSTOR;USB Mass Storage Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\USBSTOR.SYS [2008-04-13 26368]
S3 wceusbsh;Windows CE USB Serial Host Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\wceusbsh.sys [2006-11-06 28672]
S3 WSTCODEC;World Standard Teletext Codec; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\WSTCODEC.SYS [2008-04-13 19200]
S3 WudfPf;Windows Driver Foundation - User-mode Driver Framework Platform Driver; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\WudfPf.sys [2006-09-28 77568]
S3 WudfRd;Windows Driver Foundation - User-mode Driver Framework Reflector; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\wudfrd.sys [2006-09-28 82944]
S4 IntelIde;IntelIde; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\IntelIde.sys []
S4 sptd;sptd; C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\sptd.sys []

======List of services (R=Running, S=Stopped, 0=Boot, 1=System, 2=Auto, 3=Demand, 4=Disabled)======

R2 6to4;IPv6 Helper Service; C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe [2008-04-13 14336]
R2 ACS;Atheros Configuration Service; C:\WINDOWS\system32\ACS.exe [2004-07-07 36864]
R2 Anyplace Control Security;Anyplace Control Security; C:\WINDOWS\svcadmin.exe [2009-05-19 112128]
R2 Apple Mobile Device;Apple Mobile Device; C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe [2009-05-29 144712]
R2 Ati HotKey Poller;Ati HotKey Poller; C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe [2004-07-10 385024]
R2 AVP;Kaspersky Internet Security; C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\avp.exe [2009-10-20 340456]
R2 Bonjour Service;Bonjour Service; C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe [2008-12-12 238888]
R2 CeEPwrSvc;CeEPwrSvc; C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Power Management\CeEPwrSvc.exe [2004-06-23 36960]
R2 CFSvcs;ConfigFree Service; C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe [2005-01-17 40960]
R2 DVD-RAM_Service;DVD-RAM_Service; C:\WINDOWS\system32\DVDRAMSV.exe [2003-05-23 106496]
R2 EPSON_PM_RPCV4_01;EPSON V3 Service4(01); C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\EPSON\EPW!3 SSRP\E_S40RP7.EXE [2007-01-11 113664]
R2 Irmon;Infrared Monitor; C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe [2008-04-13 14336]
R2 IviRegMgr;IviRegMgr; C:\Program Files\Common Files\InterVideo\RegMgr\iviRegMgr.exe [2007-01-04 112152]
R2 JavaQuickStarterService;Java Quick Starter; C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe [2009-10-11 153376]
R2 LVCOMSer;LVCOMSer; C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVCOMSER\LVComSer.exe [2007-10-19 186904]
R2 LVPrcSrv;Process Monitor; C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LVMVFM\LVPrcSrv.exe [2007-10-19 141848]
R2 McAfee SiteAdvisor Service;McAfee SiteAdvisor Service; C:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McSACore.exe [2009-03-11 210216]
R2 Nero BackItUp Scheduler 3;Nero BackItUp Scheduler 3; C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero8\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe [2008-06-08 877864]
R2 PLFlash DeviceIoControl Service;PLFlash DeviceIoControl Service; C:\WINDOWS\system32\IoctlSvc.exe [2006-12-19 81920]
R2 Pml Driver HPZ12;Pml Driver HPZ12; C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\SPOOL\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\HPZipm12.exe [2004-10-07 69632]
R2 PSI_SVC_2;Protexis Licensing V2; C:\Program Files\Common Files\Protexis\License Service\PsiService_2.exe [2007-07-24 185632]
R2 SeaPort;SeaPort; C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\SeaPort\SeaPort.exe [2009-05-19 240512]
R3 iPod Service;iPod Service; C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe [2009-11-12 545568]
S2 clr_optimization_v4.0.21006_32;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.21006_X86; C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.21006\mscorsvw.exe [2009-10-07 129856]
S2 gupdate1ca1d7f8419bf94;Google Update Service (gupdate1ca1d7f8419bf94); C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2009-08-15 133104]
S2 gusvc;Google Software Updater; C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe [2009-08-15 190448]
S2 LVSrvLauncher;LVSrvLauncher; C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\SrvLnch\SrvLnch.exe [2007-10-19 141848]
S3 Adobe Version Cue CS4;Adobe Version Cue CS4; C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Adobe Version Cue CS4\Server\bin\VersionCueCS4.exe [2008-08-15 284016]
S3 aspnet_state;ASP.NET State Service; C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.21006\aspnet_state.exe [2009-10-07 35144]
S3 DfSdkS;Defragmentation-Service; C:\Program Files\Ashampoo\Ashampoo WinOptimizer 6\Dfsdks.exe [2009-08-24 406016]
S3 FLEXnet Licensing Service;FLEXnet Licensing Service; C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe [2009-04-16 655624]
S3 FontCache3.0.0.0;Windows Presentation Foundation Font Cache 3.0.0.0; c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\WPF\PresentationFontCache.exe [2008-07-29 46104]
S3 fsssvc;Windows Live Family Safety; C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Family Safety\fsssvc.exe [2009-02-06 533360]
S3 IDriverT;InstallDriver Table Manager; C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe [2004-10-22 73728]
S3 idsvc;Windows CardSpace; c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\infocard.exe [2008-07-29 881664]
S3 LBTServ;Logitech Bluetooth Service; C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\Bluetooth\LBTServ.exe [2009-07-20 121360]
S3 NMIndexingService;NMIndexingService; C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nero\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe [2008-06-24 537896]
S3 odserv;Microsoft Office Diagnostics Service; C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE12\ODSERV.EXE [2008-11-04 441712]
S3 ose;Office Source Engine; C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Source Engine\OSE.EXE [2006-10-26 145184]
S3 WinVNC4;VNC Server Version 4; C:\Program Files\RealVNC\VNC4\WinVNC4.exe [2008-06-12 2159992]
S3 WMPNetworkSvc;Windows Media Player Network Sharing Service; C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNetwk.exe [2006-10-18 913408]
S3 WPFFontCache_v0400;Windows Presentation Foundation Font Cache 4.0.0.0; C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.21006\WPF\WPFFontCache_v0400.exe [2009-10-07 752984]
S3 WudfSvc;Windows Driver Foundation - User-mode Driver Framework; C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe [2008-04-13 14336]
S4 clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_32;.NET Runtime Optimization Service v2.0.50727_X86; c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorsvw.exe [2008-07-25 69632]
S4 NetTcpPortSharing;Net.Tcp Port Sharing Service; C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.21006\SMSvcHost.exe [2009-10-07 124224]
S4 wlidsvc;Windows Live ID Sign-in Assistant; C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE [2009-03-30 1533808]

-----------------EOF-----------------


----------



## chris_m (Nov 20, 2009)

info.txt logfile of random's system information tool 1.06 2009-12-02 17:45:25

======Uninstall list======

-->C:\Program Files\DivX\DivXConverterUninstall.exe /CONVERTER
-->C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero8\\nero\uninstall\UNNERO.exe /UNINSTALL
-->C:\WINDOWS\IsUninst.exe -fC:\WINDOWS\orun32.isu
-->C:\WINDOWS\system32\\MSIEXEC.EXE /x {1206EF92-2E83-4859-ACCB-2048C3CB7DA6}
-->C:\WINDOWS\system32\\MSIEXEC.EXE /x {9541FED0-327F-4df0-8B96-EF57EF622F19}
-->C:\WINDOWS\UNNeroBackItUp.exe /UNINSTALL
-->C:\WINDOWS\UNNeroMediaHome.exe /UNINSTALL
-->C:\WINDOWS\UNNeroShowTime.exe /UNINSTALL
-->C:\WINDOWS\UNNeroVision.exe /UNINSTALL
-->C:\WINDOWS\UNRecode.exe /UNINSTALL
-->MsiExec.exe /I{219B0DA4-8F1A-499D-8795-4A07C632521E}
-->MsiExec.exe /I{644B991F-B109-4360-9DA3-40CDAD13961C}
-->rundll32.exe setupapi.dll,InstallHinfSection DefaultUninstall 132 C:\WINDOWS\INF\PCHealth.inf
Acrobat.com-->msiexec /qb /x {C86E7C99-E4AD-79C7-375B-1AEF9A91EC2B}
Adobe Acrobat 9 Pro - English, Français, Deutsch-->msiexec /I {AC76BA86-1033-F400-7760-000000000004}
Adobe After Effects CS4 Presets-->MsiExec.exe /I{44E240EC-2224-4078-A88B-2CEE0D3016EF}
Adobe After Effects CS4 Third Party Content-->MsiExec.exe /I{67A9747A-E1F5-4E9A-81CC-12B5D5B81B6E}
Adobe After Effects CS4-->MsiExec.exe /I{45EC816C-0771-4C14-AE6D-72D1B578F4C8}
Adobe AIR-->c:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe AIR\Versions\1.0\Resources\Adobe AIR Updater.exe -arp:uninstall
Adobe AIR-->MsiExec.exe /I{A2BCA9F1-566C-4805-97D1-7FDC93386723}
Adobe Anchor Service CS4-->MsiExec.exe /I{1618734A-3957-4ADD-8199-F973763109A8}
Adobe Asset Services CS4-->MsiExec.exe /I{B9F4561A-924D-4510-A85A-BB0960C338CB}
Adobe Bridge CS4-->MsiExec.exe /I{83877DB1-8B77-45BC-AB43-2BAC22E093E0}
Adobe CMaps CS4-->MsiExec.exe /I{94D398EB-D2FD-4FD1-B8C4-592635E8A191}
Adobe Color - Photoshop Specific CS4-->MsiExec.exe /I{3D2C9DE6-9ADE-4252-A241-E43723B0CE02}
Adobe Color EU Extra Settings CS4-->MsiExec.exe /I{5570C7F0-43D0-4916-8A9E-AEDD52FA86F4}
Adobe Color JA Extra Settings CS4-->MsiExec.exe /I{0D6013AB-A0C7-41DC-973C-E93129C9A29F}
Adobe Color NA Recommended Settings CS4-->MsiExec.exe /I{00ADFB20-AE75-46F4-AD2C-F48B15AC3100}
Adobe Color Video Profiles AE CS4-->MsiExec.exe /I{B15381DD-FF97-4FCD-A881-ED4DB0975500}
Adobe Color Video Profiles CS CS4-->MsiExec.exe /I{63C24A08-70F3-4C8E-B9FB-9F21A903801D}
Adobe Contribute CS4-->MsiExec.exe /I{A6EC82A0-1414-475D-8AFD-469089F3080D}
Adobe Creative Suite 4 Master Collection-->C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Installers\b2d6abde968e6f277ddbfd501383e02\Setup.exe --uninstall=1
Adobe Creative Suite 4 Master Collection-->MsiExec.exe /I{61D6891E-E822-4448-9F9A-0AAAAEB6AF6C}
Adobe CS4 American English Speech Analysis Models-->MsiExec.exe /I{297190A1-4B0D-4CD6-8B9F-3907F15C3FD8}
Adobe CSI CS4-->MsiExec.exe /I{0F723FC1-7606-4867-866C-CE80AD292DAF}
Adobe Device Central CS4-->MsiExec.exe /I{67F0E67A-8E93-4C2C-B29D-47C48262738A}
Adobe Dreamweaver CS4-->MsiExec.exe /I{30C8AA56-4088-426F-91D1-0EDFD3A25678}
Adobe Drive CS4-->MsiExec.exe /I{16E16F01-2E2D-4248-A42F-76261C147B6C}
Adobe Dynamiclink Support-->MsiExec.exe /I{60DB5894-B5A1-4B62-B0F3-669A22C0EE5D}
Adobe Encore CS4-->MsiExec.exe /I{5EAD5443-7194-46CC-A055-428E6ABB1BAF}
Adobe Extension Manager CS4-->MsiExec.exe /I{054EFA56-2AC1-48F4-A883-0AB89874B972}
Adobe Fireworks CS4-->MsiExec.exe /I{428FDF9F-E010-4C4C-A8BB-156960AFCA1C}
Adobe Flash CS4 Extension - Flash Lite STI en-->MsiExec.exe /I{793D1D88-6141-43DE-BE58-59BCE31B4090}
Adobe Flash CS4 STI-en-->MsiExec.exe /I{2168245A-B5AD-40D8-A641-48E3E070B5B6}
Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX-->C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\uninstall_activeX.exe
Adobe Flash Player 10 Plugin-->C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\uninstall_plugin.exe
Adobe Illustrator CS4-->MsiExec.exe /I{87532CAB-7932-4F84-8937-823337622807}
Adobe InDesign CS4 Application Feature Set Files (Roman)-->MsiExec.exe /I{2BAF2B96-7560-48B4-87D4-10178DDBE217}
Adobe InDesign CS4 Common Base Files-->MsiExec.exe /I{7CC7BDD5-6F10-4724-96A1-EAC7D9F2831C}
Adobe InDesign CS4 Icon Handler-->MsiExec.exe /I{1E04CB54-AF4E-4AC3-B4B7-C0A160BE57F1}
Adobe InDesign CS4-->MsiExec.exe /I{1DCA3EAA-6EB5-4563-A970-EA14D75037BA}
Adobe Linguistics CS4-->MsiExec.exe /I{931AB7EA-3656-4BB7-864D-022B09E3DD67}
Adobe Media Encoder CS4 Additional Exporter-->MsiExec.exe /I{BE9CEAAA-F069-4331-BF2F-8D350F6504F4}
Adobe Media Encoder CS4 Exporter-->MsiExec.exe /I{561968FD-56A1-49FD-9ED0-F55482C7C5BC}
Adobe Media Encoder CS4 Importer-->MsiExec.exe /I{8186FF34-D389-4B7E-9A2F-C197585BCFBD}
Adobe Media Player-->msiexec /qb /x {39F6E2B4-CFE8-C30A-66E8-489651F0F34C}
Adobe Media Player-->MsiExec.exe /I{39F6E2B4-CFE8-C30A-66E8-489651F0F34C}
Adobe MotionPicture Color Files CS4-->MsiExec.exe /I{B05DE7B7-0B40-4411-BD4B-222CAE2D8F15}
Adobe OnLocation CS4-->MsiExec.exe /I{7406DF60-016D-476B-A2C7-55D997592047}
Adobe Output Module-->MsiExec.exe /I{BB4E33EC-8181-4685-96F7-8554293DEC6A}
Adobe Photoshop CS4 Support-->MsiExec.exe /I{63E5CDBF-8214-4F03-84F8-CD3CE48639AD}
Adobe Photoshop CS4-->MsiExec.exe /I{B65BA85C-0A27-4BC0-A22D-A66F0E5B9494}
Adobe Premiere Pro CS4 Functional Content-->MsiExec.exe /I{B169BC97-B8AA-4ACA-9CF2-9D0FF5BABDF7}
Adobe Reader for Pocket PC 2.0-->C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\8\Intel 32\IDriver.exe /M{291A772C-FFB9-4681-B720-AB2A0A620896} 
Adobe Service Manager Extension-->MsiExec.exe /I{4943EFF5-229F-435D-BEA9-BE3CAEA783A7}
Adobe SGM CS4-->MsiExec.exe /I{15BF7AAF-846C-4A6D-80E1-5D1FC7FB461B}
Adobe Shockwave Player 11.5-->"C:\WINDOWS\system32\Adobe\Shockwave 11\uninstaller.exe"
Adobe SING CS4-->MsiExec.exe /I{4A52555C-032A-4083-BDD9-6A85ABFB39A8}
Adobe Soundbooth CS4 Codecs-->MsiExec.exe /I{52232EF4-CC12-4C21-ABCF-ADB79618302D}
Adobe Soundbooth CS4-->MsiExec.exe /I{14F70205-1940-4000-88C7-BE799A6B2CAD}
Adobe Type Support CS4-->MsiExec.exe /I{820D3F45-F6EE-4AAF-81EF-CE21FF21D230}
Adobe Update Manager CS4-->MsiExec.exe /I{05308C4E-7285-4066-BAE3-6B50DA6ED755}
Adobe Version Cue CS4 Server-->MsiExec.exe /I{1B7C06E1-4888-47A6-992A-0990B9683486}
Adobe WinSoft Linguistics Plugin-->MsiExec.exe /I{3DA8DF9A-044E-46C4-8531-DEDBB0EE37FF}
Adobe XMP Panels CS4-->MsiExec.exe /I{3A4E8896-C2E7-4084-A4A4-B8FD1894E739}
AdobeColorCommonSetCMYK-->MsiExec.exe /I{68243FF8-83CA-466B-B2B8-9F99DA5479C4}
AdobeColorCommonSetRGB-->MsiExec.exe /I{16E6D2C1-7C90-4309-8EC4-D2212690AAA4}
Advanced RAR Password Recovery (remove only)-->C:\Program Files\ElcomSoft\ARPR\uninstall.exe
Alive YouTube Video Converter (version 2.1.3.2)-->"C:\Program Files\AliveMedia\YouTube Video Converter\unins000.exe"
ALPS Touch Pad Driver-->RunDll32 C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\engine\6\INTEL3~1\ctor.dll,LaunchSetup "C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{9F72EF8B-AEC9-4CA5-B483-143980AFD6FD}\setup.exe" UNINSTALL
AnyDVD-->"C:\Program Files\SlySoft\AnyDVD\AnyDVD-uninst.exe" /D="C:\Program Files\SlySoft\AnyDVD"
Apple Application Support-->MsiExec.exe /I{3FA365DF-2D68-45ED-8F83-8C8A33E65143}
Apple Mobile Device Support-->MsiExec.exe /I{AADEA55D-C834-4BCB-98A3-4B8D1C18F4EE}
Apple Software Update-->MsiExec.exe /I{6956856F-B6B3-4BE0-BA0B-8F495BE32033}
ArcSoft Print Creations-->RunDll32 C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\engine\6\INTEL3~1\Ctor.dll,LaunchSetup "C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{0D6D96F4-0CAF-4522-B05F-70A88EDECDFD}\Setup.exe" -l0x9 
Ashampoo Internet Accelerator 3.10-->"C:\Program Files\Ashampoo\Ashampoo Internet Accelerator 3\unins000.exe"
Ashampoo WinOptimizer 6.50-->"C:\Program Files\Ashampoo\Ashampoo WinOptimizer 6\unins000.exe"
Atheros Client Installation Program-->C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{28006915-2739-4EBE-B5E8-49B25D32EB33}\setup.exe -runfromtemp -l0x0009 -removeonly
Atheros Client Utility-->RunDll32 C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\engine\6\INTEL3~1\Ctor.dll,LaunchSetup "C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{71D658CF-4E0D-4DA8-AA67-8C0B6F1C01FE}\setup.exe" -l0x9 
ATI - Software Uninstall Utility-->C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\UninstallAll\AtiCimUn.exe
ATI Control Panel-->RunDll32 C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\engine\6\INTEL3~1\ctor.dll,LaunchSetup "C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{0BEDBD4E-2D34-47B5-9973-57E62B29307C}\setup.exe" 
ATI Display Driver-->rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiiiexx.dll,[email protected] -force_restart -flags:0x2010001 -inf_classISPLAY -clean
AviSynth 2.5-->"C:\Program Files\AviSynth 2.5\Uninstall.exe"
BitComet 1.16-->C:\Program Files\BitComet\uninst.exe
Bonjour-->MsiExec.exe /I{07287123-B8AC-41CE-8346-3D777245C35B}
CD/DVD Drive Acoustic Silencer-->RunDll32 C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\engine\6\INTEL3~1\Ctor.dll,LaunchSetup "C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{9FE35071-CAB2-4E79-93E7-BFC6A2DC5C5D}\Setup.exe" -l0x9 
CDDRV_Installer-->MsiExec.exe /I{0C826C5B-B131-423A-A229-C71B3CACCD6A}
Choice Guard-->MsiExec.exe /I{8FFC5648-FAF8-43A3-BC8F-42BA1E275C4E}
Collectorz.com Movie Collector-->C:\PROGRA~1\Collectorz.com\Movie Collector\UNWISE.EXE C:\PROGRA~1\Collectorz.com\Movie Collector\install.log
Connect-->MsiExec.exe /I{B29AD377-CC12-490A-A480-1452337C618D}
Corel WinDVD 9-->C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{E3993D46-AE3F-402E-9F9D-EEBDFBEC3564}\setup.exe -runfromtemp -l0x0409
Critical Update for Windows Media Player 11 (KB959772)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB959772_WM11$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
DivX Codec-->C:\Program Files\DivX\DivXCodecUninstall.exe /CODEC
DivX Converter-->C:\Program Files\DivX\DivXConverterUninstall.exe /CONVERTER
DivX Player-->C:\Program Files\DivX\DivXPlayerUninstall.exe /PLAYER
DivX Plus DirectShow Filters-->C:\Program Files\DivX\DivXDSFiltersUninstall.exe /DSFILTERS
DivX Web Player-->C:\Program Files\DivX\DivXWebPlayerUninstall.exe /PLUGIN
Download Manager 2.3.9-->C:\Program Files\Download Manager\uninst.exe
DVD Profiler Version 3.5.1-->"C:\Program Files\DVD Profiler\unins000.exe"
DVD-RAM Driver-->RunDll32 C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\engine\6\INTEL3~1\Ctor.dll,LaunchSetup "C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{9D765FA6-F2BC-40AF-8145-50808F9BDF4E}\Setup.exe" DVD-RAM Driver
EPSON Printer Software-->C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\EPUPDATE.EXE /R
EPSON RX595 User's Guide-->C:\Program Files\epson\guide\sprx595_e\uninstall.exe
EPSON Scan-->C:\Program Files\epson\escndv\setup\setup.exe /r
EPSON Stylus Photo RX595 Series Scanner Driver Update-->RunDll32 C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\engine\6\INTEL3~1\Ctor.dll,LaunchSetup "C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{1CA2E5E4-F4FE-44B4-95E9-77523FB95838}\Setup.exe" -l0x9 
erLT-->MsiExec.exe /I{A498D9EB-927B-459B-85D6-DD6EF8C2C564}
EVEREST Ultimate Edition v5.30-->"C:\Program Files\Lavalys\EVEREST Ultimate Edition\unins000.exe"
filehippo.com Update Checker-->"C:\Program Files\filehippo.com\uninstall.exe"
FLAC 1.2.1b (remove only)-->C:\Program Files\FLAC\uninstall.exe
FreeCall-->"C:\Program Files\FreeCall.com\FreeCall\unins000.exe"
Futuremark SystemInfo-->C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{BEE64C14-BEF1-4610-8A68-A16EAA47B882}\setup.exe -runfromtemp -l0x0009 -removeonly
GameHouse Sudoku-->C:\PROGRA~1\GAMEHO~1\Sudoku\UNWISE.EXE /U C:\PROGRA~1\GAMEHO~1\Sudoku\INSTALL.LOG
Google Earth-->MsiExec.exe /X{3A05B900-A3E7-11DE-A9B7-005056806466}
Google Update Helper-->MsiExec.exe /I{A92DAB39-4E2C-4304-9AB6-BC44E68B55E2}
Google Updater-->"C:\Program Files\Google\Google Updater\GoogleUpdater.exe" -uninstall
HijackThis 2.0.2-->"C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe" /uninstall
Hotfix for Windows Media Format 11 SDK (KB929399)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB929399$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Hotfix for Windows Media Player 11 (KB939683)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB939683$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB942288-v3)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB942288-v3$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB952287)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB952287$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB954708)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB954708$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB961118)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB961118$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB970653-v3)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB970653-v3$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB976098-v2)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB976098-v2$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
hx4700 MISC XIP_ENG-->RunDll32 C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\engine\6\INTEL3~1\Ctor.dll,LaunchSetup "C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{420D98F2-FE9A-4535-8F09-1C91083BB96F}\Setup.exe" 
Infinite Crosswords-->C:\PROGRA~1\GAMEHO~1\Infinite Crosswords\UNWISE.EXE /U C:\PROGRA~1\GAMEHO~1\Infinite Crosswords\INSTALL.LOG
iTunes-->MsiExec.exe /I{A6FDF86A-F541-4E7B-AEA0-8849A2A700D5}
Java 2 Runtime Environment, SE v1.4.2_05-->MsiExec.exe /I{7148F0A8-6813-11D6-A77B-00B0D0142050}
Java(TM) 6 Update 17-->MsiExec.exe /X{26A24AE4-039D-4CA4-87B4-2F83216012FF}
Junk Mail filter update-->MsiExec.exe /I{4DE3E3D9-AE81-45DE-9195-3015F7B1DBF3}
Kaspersky Internet Security 2010-->MsiExec.exe /I{9D8B0949-7C47-476F-9F06-F900D3B078EA}
Kaspersky Internet Security 2010-->MsiExec.exe /I{9D8B0949-7C47-476F-9F06-F900D3B078EA}
KhalInstallWrapper-->MsiExec.exe /I{3101CB58-3482-4D21-AF1A-7057FC935355}
K-Lite Codec Pack 5.4.4 (Standard)-->"C:\Program Files\K-Lite Codec Pack\unins000.exe"
kuler-->MsiExec.exe /I{098727E1-775A-4450-B573-3F441F1CA243}
Logitech QuickCam Driver Package-->"C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LogiDriverStore\lvdrivers\11.50.1145\LgDrvInst.exe" -remove -instdir"C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LogiDriverStore\lvdrivers\" -enumdelay=2000 -enabledifx -forcedelete -usbhubsfirst -forceremove -cumulativeremove -promptuninstall -arpregkey"lvdrivers_11.50" /clone_wait /hide_progress
Logitech QuickCam-->MsiExec.exe /X{945AC98B-3DC8-45BE-BAE0-22CEEE37A103}
Magic Translator 8.02-->"C:\Program Files\Magic Translator\unins000.exe"
McAfee SiteAdvisor-->C:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\Uninstall.exe
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Security Update (KB953297)-->"C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\Updates\hotfix.exe" "C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.1.4322\Updates\M953297\M953297Uninstall.msp"
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1-->msiexec.exe /X {CB2F7EDD-9D1F-43C1-90FC-4F52EAE172A1}
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 Service Pack 2-->MsiExec.exe /I{C09FB3CD-3D0C-3F2D-899A-6A1D67F2073F}
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0 Service Pack 2-->MsiExec.exe /I{A3051CD0-2F64-3813-A88D-B8DCCDE8F8C7}
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1-->C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.5\Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1\setup.exe
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile Beta 2-->C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.21006\SetupCache\Client\Setup.exe /repair /x86 /parameterfolder Client
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile Beta 2-->MsiExec.exe /X{57EC5BFE-7CB7-3057-8385-C9D72918511C}
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended Beta 2-->C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.21006\SetupCache\Extended\Setup.exe /repair /x86 /parameterfolder Extended
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended Beta 2-->MsiExec.exe /X{6E405B40-3879-3C9B-9286-8D5E71258C35}
Microsoft ActiveSync-->MsiExec.exe /I{99052DB7-9592-4522-A558-5417BBAD48EE}
Microsoft Base Smart Card Cryptographic Service Provider Package-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallbasecsp$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Microsoft Compression Client Pack 1.0 for Windows XP-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallMSCompPackV1$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Microsoft English TTS Engine-->MsiExec.exe /I{94824ADD-8F26-43D2-84DB-22E11F377E5E}
Microsoft Internationalized Domain Names Mitigation APIs-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtServicePackUninstallIDNMitigationAPIs$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Microsoft Kernel-Mode Driver Framework Feature Pack 1.5-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallWdf01005$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Microsoft National Language Support Downlevel APIs-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtServicePackUninstallNLSDownlevelMapping$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)-->msiexec /package {90120000-0011-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {0B36C6D6-F5D8-4EAF-BF94-4376A230AD5B}
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)-->msiexec /package {90120000-0015-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {2FC4457D-409E-466F-861F-FB0CB796B53E}
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)-->msiexec /package {90120000-0016-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {2FC4457D-409E-466F-861F-FB0CB796B53E}
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)-->msiexec /package {90120000-0018-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {2FC4457D-409E-466F-861F-FB0CB796B53E}
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)-->msiexec /package {90120000-0019-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {2FC4457D-409E-466F-861F-FB0CB796B53E}
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)-->msiexec /package {90120000-001A-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {2FC4457D-409E-466F-861F-FB0CB796B53E}
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)-->msiexec /package {90120000-001B-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {2FC4457D-409E-466F-861F-FB0CB796B53E}
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)-->msiexec /package {90120000-0044-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {2FC4457D-409E-466F-861F-FB0CB796B53E}
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)-->msiexec /package {90120000-006E-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {DE5A002D-8122-4278-A7EE-3121E7EA254E}
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)-->msiexec /package {90120000-006E-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {DE5A002D-8122-4278-A7EE-3121E7EA254E}
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)-->msiexec /package {90120000-00A1-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {0B36C6D6-F5D8-4EAF-BF94-4376A230AD5B}
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)-->msiexec /package {90120000-00A1-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {2FC4457D-409E-466F-861F-FB0CB796B53E}
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)-->msiexec /package {90120000-0115-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {DE5A002D-8122-4278-A7EE-3121E7EA254E}
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)-->msiexec /package {90120000-0115-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {DE5A002D-8122-4278-A7EE-3121E7EA254E}
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)-->msiexec /package {90120000-0117-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {2FC4457D-409E-466F-861F-FB0CB796B53E}
Microsoft Office Access database engine 2007 (English)-->MsiExec.exe /I{90120000-00D1-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}
Microsoft Office Access MUI (English) 2007-->MsiExec.exe /X{90120000-0015-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}
Microsoft Office Access Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007-->MsiExec.exe /X{90120000-0117-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}
Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2007-->MsiExec.exe /X{90120000-0016-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}
Microsoft Office InfoPath MUI (English) 2007-->MsiExec.exe /X{90120000-0044-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}
Microsoft Office Live Add-in 1.4-->MsiExec.exe /I{AE3CF174-872C-46C6-B9F6-C0593F3BC7B8}
Microsoft Office OneNote 2007-->"C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE12\Office Setup Controller\setup.exe" /uninstall ONENOTE /dll OSETUP.DLL
Microsoft Office OneNote 2007-->MsiExec.exe /X{90120000-00A1-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}
Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (English) 2007-->MsiExec.exe /X{90120000-00A1-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}
Microsoft Office Outlook Connector-->MsiExec.exe /I{95120000-0122-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}
Microsoft Office Outlook MUI (English) 2007-->MsiExec.exe /X{90120000-001A-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}
Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2007-->MsiExec.exe /X{90120000-0018-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}
Microsoft Office Professional Plus 2007-->"C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE12\Office Setup Controller\setup.exe" /uninstall PROPLUS /dll OSETUP.DLL
Microsoft Office Professional Plus 2007-->MsiExec.exe /X{90120000-0011-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}
Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2007-->MsiExec.exe /X{90120000-001F-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}
Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2007-->MsiExec.exe /X{90120000-001F-040C-0000-0000000FF1CE}
Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2007-->MsiExec.exe /X{90120000-001F-0C0A-0000-0000000FF1CE}
Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2007-->MsiExec.exe /X{90120000-002C-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}
Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)-->msiexec /package {90120000-001F-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {ABDDE972-355B-4AF1-89A8-DA50B7B5C045}
Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)-->msiexec /package {90120000-001F-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {ABDDE972-355B-4AF1-89A8-DA50B7B5C045}
Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)-->msiexec /package {90120000-001F-040C-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {F580DDD5-8D37-4998-968E-EBB76BB86787}
Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)-->msiexec /package {90120000-001F-040C-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {F580DDD5-8D37-4998-968E-EBB76BB86787}
Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)-->msiexec /package {90120000-001F-0C0A-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {187308AB-5FA7-4F14-9AB9-D290383A10D9}
Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)-->msiexec /package {90120000-001F-0C0A-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {187308AB-5FA7-4F14-9AB9-D290383A10D9}
Microsoft Office Publisher MUI (English) 2007-->MsiExec.exe /X{90120000-0019-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}
Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2007-->MsiExec.exe /X{90120000-006E-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}
Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007-->MsiExec.exe /X{90120000-0115-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}
Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2007-->MsiExec.exe /X{90120000-001B-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}
Microsoft Search Enhancement Pack-->MsiExec.exe /X{4CBA3D4C-8F51-4D60-B27E-F6B641C571E7}
Microsoft Silverlight-->MsiExec.exe /X{89F4137D-6C26-4A84-BDB8-2E5A4BB71E00}
Microsoft Sync Framework Runtime Native v1.0 (x86)-->MsiExec.exe /I{8A74E887-8F0F-4017-AF53-CBA42211AAA5}
Microsoft Sync Framework Services Native v1.0 (x86)-->MsiExec.exe /I{BD64AF4A-8C80-4152-AD77-FCDDF05208AB}
Microsoft User-Mode Driver Framework Feature Pack 1.0-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallWudf01000$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 ATL Update kb973923 - x86 8.0.50727.4053-->MsiExec.exe /X{770657D0-A123-3C07-8E44-1C83EC895118}
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable-->MsiExec.exe /X{7299052b-02a4-4627-81f2-1818da5d550d}
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable-->MsiExec.exe /X{A49F249F-0C91-497F-86DF-B2585E8E76B7}
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 ATL Update kb973924 - x86 9.0.30729.4148-->MsiExec.exe /X{002D9D5E-29BA-3E6D-9BC4-3D7D6DBC735C}
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17-->MsiExec.exe /X{9A25302D-30C0-39D9-BD6F-21E6EC160475}
MobileMe Control Panel-->MsiExec.exe /I{3AC54383-31D1-4907-961B-B12CBB1D0AE8}
Mozilla Firefox (3.5.5)-->C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\uninstall\helper.exe
Mozilla Sunbird (0.8)-->C:\Program Files\Mozilla Sunbird\uninstall\uninst.exe
MSVCRT-->MsiExec.exe /I{22B775E7-6C42-4FC5-8E10-9A5E3257BD94}
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430)-->MsiExec.exe /I{86493ADD-824D-4B8E-BD72-8C5DCDC52A71}
MSXML 6 Service Pack 2 (KB954459)-->MsiExec.exe /I{1A528690-6A2D-4BC5-B143-8C4AE8D19D96}
neroxml-->MsiExec.exe /I{56C049BE-79E9-4502-BEA7-9754A3E60F9B}
NR Deluxe for Windows Mobile-->"C:\Program Files\NoviiMedia\NR Deluxe for Windows Mobile\uninstall.exe"
P2PFilter 3.0.5-->C:\Program Files\P2PFilter\uninst.exe
PC Backup Free Trial-->MsiExec.exe /I{B65F99AF-CAE1-48EA-BB88-5A410C136ED3}
PDF Settings CS4-->MsiExec.exe /I{35D94F92-1D3A-43C5-8605-EA268B1A7BD9}
PeerBlock 1.0.0 (r181)-->"C:\Program Files\PeerBlock\unins000.exe"
Personal Finances Pro v3.5-->"C:\Program Files\Personal Finances Pro\unins000.exe"
Pixel Bender Toolkit-->MsiExec.exe /I{43509E18-076E-40FE-AF38-CA5ED400A5A9}
PixiePack Codec Pack-->MsiExec.exe /I{B2C3BB6B-E005-4246-B8E5-DF0A4D073CDC}
PowerISO-->"C:\Program Files\PowerISO\uninstall.exe"
QuickTax 2008-->MsiExec.exe /X{AA0D2D5F-612B-45D3-8759-DA87206E5CC9}
QuickTime-->MsiExec.exe /I{1451DE6B-ABE1-4F62-BE9A-B363A17588A2}
Readon TV Movie Radio Player 5.5.5.0-->MsiExec.exe /I{0FD95BFA-44E8-4AD5-954E-3407ADD55B06}
Realtek Fast Ethernet Adapter Driver-->RunDll32 C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\engine\6\INTEL3~1\Ctor.dll,LaunchSetup "C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{97AA0C55-AFAD-4126-B21C-F1318FB6DADA}\Setup.exe" -l0x9 REMOVE
RocketDock 1.3.5-->"C:\Program Files\RocketDock\unins000.exe"
SAPI Wrapper-->MsiExec.exe /I{96172E04-BB14-45F6-A77B-8EE7A421B903}
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB969559)-->msiexec /package {90120000-0011-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {69F52148-9BF6-4CDC-BF76-103DEAF3DD08}
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB969559)-->msiexec /package {90120000-00A1-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {69F52148-9BF6-4CDC-BF76-103DEAF3DD08}
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB973704)-->msiexec /package {90120000-0011-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {E626DC89-A787-4553-9BB3-DC2EC7E1593F}
Security Update for CAPICOM (KB931906)-->MsiExec.exe /I{0EFDF2F9-836D-4EB7-A32D-038BD3F1FB2A}
Security Update for CAPICOM (KB931906)-->MsiExec.exe /X{0EFDF2F9-836D-4EB7-A32D-038BD3F1FB2A}
Security Update for Microsoft Office Excel 2007 (KB973593)-->msiexec /package {90120000-0011-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {7D6255E3-3423-4D8B-A328-F6F8D28DD5FE}
Security Update for Microsoft Office Outlook 2007 (KB972363)-->msiexec /package {90120000-0011-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {120BE9A0-9B09-4855-9E0C-7DEE45CB03C0}
Security Update for Microsoft Office PowerPoint 2007 (KB957789)-->msiexec /package {90120000-0011-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {7559E742-FF9F-4FAE-B279-008ED296CB4D}
Security Update for Microsoft Office Publisher 2007 (KB969693)-->msiexec /package {90120000-0011-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {7BE67088-1EB3-4569-8E75-DDAFBF61BC4E}
Security Update for Microsoft Office system 2007 (972581)-->msiexec /package {90120000-0011-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {3D019598-7B59-447A-80AE-815B703B84FF}
Security Update for Microsoft Office system 2007 (972581)-->msiexec /package {90120000-00A1-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {3D019598-7B59-447A-80AE-815B703B84FF}
Security Update for Microsoft Office system 2007 (KB969613)-->msiexec /package {90120000-0011-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {5ECEB317-CBE9-4E08-AB10-756CB6F0FB6C}
Security Update for Microsoft Office system 2007 (KB974234)-->msiexec /package {90120000-0011-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {FCD742B9-7A55-44BC-A776-F795F21FEDDC}
Security Update for Microsoft Office system 2007 (KB974234)-->msiexec /package {90120000-00A1-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {FCD742B9-7A55-44BC-A776-F795F21FEDDC}
Security Update for Microsoft Office Visio Viewer 2007 (KB973709)-->msiexec /package {90120000-0011-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {71127777-8B2C-4F97-AF7A-6CF8CAC8224D}
Security Update for Step By Step Interactive Training (KB923723)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB923723$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB938127)-->"C:\WINDOWS\ie7updates\KB938127-IE7\spuninst\spuninst.exe"


----------



## chris_m (Nov 20, 2009)

Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB938127-v2)-->"C:\WINDOWS\ie7updates\KB938127-v2-IE7\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB956390)-->"C:\WINDOWS\ie7updates\KB956390-IE7\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB958215)-->"C:\WINDOWS\ie7updates\KB958215-IE7\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB960714)-->"C:\WINDOWS\ie7updates\KB960714-IE7\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB961260)-->"C:\WINDOWS\ie7updates\KB961260-IE7\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB969897)-->"C:\WINDOWS\ie8updates\KB969897-IE8\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB971961)-->"C:\WINDOWS\ie8updates\KB971961-IE8\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB972260)-->"C:\WINDOWS\ie8updates\KB972260-IE8\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB974455)-->"C:\WINDOWS\ie8updates\KB974455-IE8\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB952069)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB952069_WM9$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB954155)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB954155_WM9$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB968816)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB968816_WM9$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB973540)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB973540_WM9$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows Media Player 11 (KB936782)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB936782_WMP11$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows Media Player 11 (KB954154)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB954154_WM11$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923561)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB923561$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923789)-->C:\WINDOWS\system32\MacroMed\Flash\genuinst.exe C:\WINDOWS\system32\MacroMed\Flash\KB923789.inf
Security Update for Windows XP (KB938464)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB938464$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB938464-v2)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB938464-v2$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941569)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB941569$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB946648)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB946648$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950762)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB950762$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950974)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB950974$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951066)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB951066$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951376-v2)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB951376-v2$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951698)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB951698$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951748)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB951748$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952004)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB952004$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952954)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB952954$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954211)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB954211$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954600)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB954600$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB955069)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB955069$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956391)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB956391$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956572)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB956572$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956744)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB956744$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956802)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB956802$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956803)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB956803$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956841)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB956841$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956844)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB956844$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB957097)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB957097$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958215)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB958215$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958644)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB958644$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958687)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB958687$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958690)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB958690$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958869)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB958869$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB959426)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB959426$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960225)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB960225$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960714)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB960714$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960715)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB960715$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960803)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB960803$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960859)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB960859$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961371)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB961371$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961373)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB961373$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961501)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB961501$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB968537)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB968537$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB969059)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB969059$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB969898)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB969898$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB969947)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB969947$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB970238)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB970238$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971486)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB971486$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971557)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB971557$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971633)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB971633$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971657)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB971657$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973346)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB973346$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973354)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB973354$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973507)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB973507$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973525)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB973525$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973869)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB973869$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974112)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB974112$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974571)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB974571$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975025)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB975025$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975467)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB975467$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Segoe UI-->MsiExec.exe /I{A1F66FC9-11EE-4F2F-98C9-16F8D1E69FB7}
Sonic DLA-->MsiExec.exe /I{1206EF92-2E83-4859-ACCB-2048C3CB7DA6}
Sonic RecordNow!-->MsiExec.exe /I{9541FED0-327F-4DF0-8B96-EF57EF622F19}
SpeedFan (remove only)-->"C:\Program Files\SpeedFan\uninstall.exe"
Spelling Dictionaries Support For Adobe Reader 9-->MsiExec.exe /I{AC76BA86-7AD7-5464-3428-900000000004}
Spybot - Search & Destroy-->"C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\unins000.exe"
Suite Shared Configuration CS4-->MsiExec.exe /I{842B4B72-9E8F-4962-B3C1-1C422A5C4434}
TBS WMP Plug-in-->C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriver.exe /M{13515135-48BB-4184-8C1F-2FAE0138E200} 
TOSHIBA ConfigFree-->RunDll32 C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\PROFES~1\RunTime\0701\Intel32\Ctor.dll,LaunchSetup "C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{BDD83DC9-BEE9-4654-A5DA-CC46C250088D}\setup.exe" -l0x9 UNINSTALL
TOSHIBA Console-->RunDll32 C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\engine\6\INTEL3~1\Ctor.dll,LaunchSetup "C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{3CF0858D-1AC5-4308-9DE7-AD15288A8BDC}\Setup.exe" -l0x9 
TOSHIBA Hotkey Utility-->C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\Driver\9\INTEL3~1\IDriver.exe /M{D2A03D7A-5803-48DD-BA43-AAE5DED2CB19} /l1033 
TOSHIBA PC Diagnostic Tool-->C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{2C38F661-26B7-445D-B87D-B53FE2D3BD42}\setup.exe -runfromtemp -l0x0409
TOSHIBA Power Management Utility-->C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\Driver\9\INTEL3~1\IDriver.exe /M{F16086C2-21CD-42CE-9EC8-2E5302D010B2} /l1033 
TOSHIBA Software Modem-->Tosmreg -U
TOSHIBA Speech System SR Engine(U.S.) Version1.0-->RunDll32 C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\engine\6\INTEL3~1\Ctor.dll,LaunchSetup "C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{008D69EB-70FF-46AB-9C75-924620DF191A}\Setup.exe" -l0x9 UNINSTALL
TOSHIBA Speech System TTS Engine(U.S.) Version1.0-->RunDll32 C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\engine\6\INTEL3~1\Ctor.dll,LaunchSetup "C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{3FBF6F99-8EC6-41B4-8527-0A32241B5496}\Setup.exe" -l0x9 
Toshiba Tbiosdrv Driver-->C:\PROGRA~1\TOSHIBA\TOSHIB~2\UNWISE.EXE C:\PROGRA~1\TOSHIBA\TOSHIB~2\INSTALL.LOG
Total Immersion D'Fusion Web Plugin-->"C:\Program Files\Total Immersion\DFusionHomeWebPlugIn\uninstall.exe"
Touch and Launch-->RunDll32 C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\engine\6\INTEL3~1\Ctor.dll,LaunchSetup "C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{5D96E2B1-D9AC-46E0-9073-425C5F63E338}\Setup.exe" 
TouchPad On/Off Utility-->C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\Driver\9\INTEL3~1\IDriver.exe /M{49188E15-9B2E-4913-9107-A5D01821AC68} /l1033 
TTS Wrapper-->MsiExec.exe /I{97D0C0A1-7E64-4B05-A2EE-61D2CE23F154}
Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB967642)-->msiexec /package {90120000-0011-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {C444285D-5E4F-48A4-91DD-47AAAA68E92D}
Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB967642)-->msiexec /package {90120000-00A1-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {C444285D-5E4F-48A4-91DD-47AAAA68E92D}
Update for Microsoft Office 2007 Help for Common Features (KB963673)-->msiexec /package {90120000-006E-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {AB365889-0395-4FAD-B702-CA5985D53D42}
Update for Microsoft Office 2007 Help for Common Features (KB963673)-->msiexec /package {90120000-006E-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {AB365889-0395-4FAD-B702-CA5985D53D42}
Update for Microsoft Office Access 2007 Help (KB963663)-->msiexec /package {90120000-0015-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {6B76A18A-AA1E-42AB-A7AD-6C84BBB43987}
Update for Microsoft Office Excel 2007 Help (KB963678)-->msiexec /package {90120000-0016-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {199DF7B6-169C-448C-B511-1054101BE9C9}
Update for Microsoft Office Infopath 2007 Help (KB963662)-->msiexec /package {90120000-0044-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {716B81B8-B13C-41DF-8EAC-7A2F656CAB63}
Update for Microsoft Office OneNote 2007 Help (KB963670)-->msiexec /package {90120000-00A1-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {2744EF05-38E1-4D5D-B333-E021EDAEA245}
Update for Microsoft Office Outlook 2007 Help (KB963677)-->msiexec /package {90120000-001A-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {0451F231-E3E3-4943-AB9F-58EB96171784}
Update for Microsoft Office Powerpoint 2007 Help (KB963669)-->msiexec /package {90120000-0018-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {397B1D4F-ED7B-4ACA-A637-43B670843876}
Update for Microsoft Office Publisher 2007 Help (KB963667)-->msiexec /package {90120000-0019-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {2E40DE55-B289-4C8B-8901-5D369B16814F}
Update for Microsoft Office Script Editor Help (KB963671)-->msiexec /package {90120000-006E-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {CD11C6A2-FFC6-4271-8EAB-79C3582F505C}
Update for Microsoft Office Script Editor Help (KB963671)-->msiexec /package {90120000-006E-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {CD11C6A2-FFC6-4271-8EAB-79C3582F505C}
Update for Microsoft Office Word 2007 (KB974561)-->msiexec /package {90120000-0011-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {0CDDBAA2-2111-4A0E-A1B0-76C40C635331}
Update for Microsoft Office Word 2007 Help (KB963665)-->msiexec /package {90120000-001B-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {80E762AA-C921-4839-9D7D-DB62A72C0726}
Update for Microsoft Windows (KB971513)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB971513$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Update for Outlook 2007 Junk Email Filter (kb975960)-->msiexec /package {90120000-0011-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE} /uninstall {F1AB1BED-7477-4D5A-BD0C-04C2109459A5}
Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB968220)-->"C:\WINDOWS\ie8updates\KB968220-IE8\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB969497)-->"C:\WINDOWS\ie8updates\KB969497-IE8\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB971180)-->"C:\WINDOWS\ie8updates\KB971180-IE8\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB971930)-->"C:\WINDOWS\ie8updates\KB971930-IE8\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB972636)-->"C:\WINDOWS\ie8updates\KB972636-IE8\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB973874)-->"C:\WINDOWS\ie8updates\KB973874-IE8\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB975364)-->"C:\WINDOWS\ie8updates\KB975364-IE8\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB976749)-->"C:\WINDOWS\ie8updates\KB976749-IE8\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Update for Windows XP (KB951978)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB951978$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Update for Windows XP (KB955839)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB955839$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Update for Windows XP (KB961503)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB961503$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Update for Windows XP (KB967715)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB967715$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Update for Windows XP (KB968389)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB968389$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Update for Windows XP (KB973687)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB973687$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Update for Windows XP (KB973815)-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB973815$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
UsbBoost-->C:\Program Files\UsbBoost\Uninstall.exe
VC80CRTRedist - 8.0.50727.4053-->MsiExec.exe /I{5EE7D259-D137-4438-9A5F-42F432EC0421}
VCRedistSetup-->MsiExec.exe /I{3921A67A-5AB1-4E48-9444-C71814CF3027}
VLC media player 1.0.2-->C:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLC\uninstall.exe
VNC Enterprise Edition E4.4.2-->"C:\Program Files\RealVNC\VNC4\unins000.exe"
VNC Mirror Driver 1.8.0-->"C:\Program Files\RealVNC\VNC4\Mirror Driver\unins000.exe"
Winamp-->"C:\Program Files\Winamp\UninstWA.exe"
Windows Imaging Component-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallWIC$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Windows Internet Explorer 8-->"C:\WINDOWS\ie8\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Windows Live Communications Platform-->MsiExec.exe /I{3B4E636E-9D65-4D67-BA61-189800823F52}
Windows Live Essentials-->C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Installer\wlarp.exe
Windows Live Family Safety-->MsiExec.exe /X{76CD2979-09C0-493A-84B3-8FD97EF4BCEA}
Windows Live ID Sign-in Assistant-->MsiExec.exe /X{10A44844-4465-456E-8C97-80BDD4F68845}
Windows Live Mail-->MsiExec.exe /I{63C1109E-D977-49ED-BCE3-D00D0BF187D6}
Windows Live Messenger-->MsiExec.exe /X{0AAA9C97-74D4-47CE-B089-0B147EF3553C}
Windows Live Photo Gallery-->MsiExec.exe /X{3C52E7DA-C431-4239-B66B-1BF703D5B194}
Windows Live Sync-->MsiExec.exe /X{A1BF9950-8CDB-468E-83FA-EACFB00EA7D5}
Windows Live Toolbar-->MsiExec.exe /X{995F1E2E-F542-4310-8E1D-9926F5A279B3}
Windows Live Upload Tool-->MsiExec.exe /I{205C6BDD-7B73-42DE-8505-9A093F35A238}
Windows Live Writer-->MsiExec.exe /X{6A92E5C5-0578-443D-91F3-92ECE5F2CAE2}
Windows Media Format 11 runtime-->"C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmsetsdk.exe" /UninstallAll
Windows Media Format 11 runtime-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallWMFDist11$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Windows Media Format SDK Hotfix - KB891122-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB891122$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Windows Media Player 11-->"C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\Setup_wm.exe" /Uninstall
Windows Media Player 11-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallwmp11$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Windows XP Service Pack 3-->"C:\WINDOWS\$NtServicePackUninstall$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
WinRAR archiver-->C:\Program Files\WinRAR\uninstall.exe
WOT for Internet Explorer-->MsiExec.exe /X{ABDF3DF5-71DB-4D67-A44C-DC8FB39EA81C}
Xilisoft HD Video Converter-->C:\Program Files\Xilisoft\HD Video Converter\Uninstall.exe
Xvid 1.2.1 final uninstall-->"C:\Program Files\Xvid\unins000.exe"
Yahoo! Install Manager-->C:\WINDOWS\system32\regsvr32 /u C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
Yahoo! Widgets-->C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\Widgets\uninstall.exe

======Security center information======

AV: Kaspersky Internet Security
FW: Kaspersky Internet Security

======System event log======

Computer Name: LAPTOP
Event Code: 1003
Message: Your computer was not able to renew its address from the network (from the
DHCP Server) for the Network Card with network address 0011F5396F2F. The following
error occurred: 
The operation was canceled by the user.
.
Your computer will continue to try and obtain an address on its own from
the network address (DHCP) server.

Record Number: 70174
Source Name: Dhcp
Time Written: 20091031190702.000000-360
Event Type: warning
User: 

Computer Name: LAPTOP
Event Code: 7034
Message: The DNS Client service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s).

Record Number: 70169
Source Name: Service Control Manager
Time Written: 20091031185323.000000-360
Event Type: error
User: 

Computer Name: LAPTOP
Event Code: 1000
Message: Your computer has lost the lease to its IP address 10.225.32.141 on the
Network Card with network address 0011F5396F2F.

Record Number: 70134
Source Name: Dhcp
Time Written: 20091031150153.000000-360
Event Type: error
User: 

Computer Name: LAPTOP
Event Code: 1003
Message: Your computer was not able to renew its address from the network (from the
DHCP Server) for the Network Card with network address 0011F5396F2F. The following
error occurred: 
The semaphore timeout period has expired.
.
Your computer will continue to try and obtain an address on its own from
the network address (DHCP) server.

Record Number: 70133
Source Name: Dhcp
Time Written: 20091031150153.000000-360
Event Type: warning
User: 

Computer Name: LAPTOP
Event Code: 4321
Message: The name "LAPTOP :0" could not be registered on the Interface with IP address 10.225.32.141.
The machine with the IP address 10.64.16.21 did not allow the name to be claimed by
this machine.

Record Number: 70126
Source Name: NetBT
Time Written: 20091031102908.000000-360
Event Type: error
User: 

=====Application event log=====

Computer Name: LAPTOP
Event Code: 20
Message: 
Record Number: 18
Source Name: Google Update
Time Written: 20091018070502.000000-360
Event Type: error
User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM

Computer Name: LAPTOP
Event Code: 20
Message: 
Record Number: 17
Source Name: Google Update
Time Written: 20091018060535.000000-360
Event Type: error
User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM

Computer Name: LAPTOP
Event Code: 20
Message: 
Record Number: 16
Source Name: Google Update
Time Written: 20091018050515.000000-360
Event Type: error
User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM

Computer Name: LAPTOP
Event Code: 20
Message: 
Record Number: 15
Source Name: Google Update
Time Written: 20091018040456.000000-360
Event Type: error
User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM

Computer Name: LAPTOP
Event Code: 20
Message: 
Record Number: 14
Source Name: Google Update
Time Written: 20091018030502.000000-360
Event Type: error
User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM

======Environment variables======

"ComSpec"=%SystemRoot%\system32\cmd.exe
"Path"=%SystemRoot%\system32;%SystemRoot%;%SystemRoot%\system32\wbem;%CommonProgramFiles%\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live;C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel;C:\Program Files\Common Files\DivX Shared;C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTSystem
"windir"=%SystemRoot%
"FP_NO_HOST_CHECK"=NO
"OS"=Windows_NT
"PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE"=x86
"PROCESSOR_LEVEL"=15
"PROCESSOR_IDENTIFIER"=x86 Family 15 Model 4 Stepping 1, GenuineIntel
"PROCESSOR_REVISION"=0401
"NUMBER_OF_PROCESSORS"=2
"PATHEXT"=.COM;.EXE;.BAT;.CMD;.VBS;.VBE;.JS;.JSE;.WSF;.WSH
"TEMP"=%SystemRoot%\TEMP
"TMP"=%SystemRoot%\TEMP
"MOZ_PLUGIN_PATH"=C:\Program Files\Total Immersion\DFusionHomeWebPlugIn
"CLASSPATH"=.;C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\ext\QTJava.zip
"QTJAVA"=C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\ext\QTJava.zip

-----------------EOF-----------------


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

nothing showing in the error log 

these 2 programs were installed at about teh time the problem started so it is quite likely to be something to do with them

Collectorz.com Movie Collector
DVD Profiler Version 3.5.1

I would uninstall them , reboot & see if that makls a difference


----------

